# AMD Hardware Encoder(s) [Deleted]



## Xaymar (Jul 30, 2016)

Ever wanted to use the Hardware AMD H264 and H265/HEVC encoders in OBS Studio? Well now you can! This plugin adds full support for both into OBS Studio, with both a simple and advanced UI for the casual and power user.

It is built upon the GPUOpen Advanced Media Framework SDK and thanks to a lot of optimizations can rival the raw performance of AMD ReLive and Windows 10 Game DVR while offering many more features.

Wiki | Help & Support | Troubleshooting Guide​*Features*

Works on all VCE enabled AMD GPUs with the latest drivers.
H264/AVC and H265/HEVC Encoders
Presets for easy setup
Several View Modes that gradually reveal more options for Power Users wishing to mix and match.
*Help Out*
As a solo developer most of the time I don't have the funding necessary to maintain my software and additions. It would be greatly appreciated if you could help out through Patreon.

*Requirements*
*Minimum*

AMD Bulldozer or equivalent Intel CPU
AMD GCN1/VCE1
4 GB RAM
Windows 7
AMD Driver 19.7.1
*Recommended*

AMD Ryzen 3 or better, Intel not recommended due to various issues
AMD GCN1/VCE1
16 GB RAM
Windows 10
Latest AMD Driver


----------



## sneaky4oe (Jul 30, 2016)

Wow, man. That's what I've been dreaming of for a long time!
Would be great to be able to select installed videocard for doing that (I have 2 different, and'd like to use a secondary for recording).
Also, some default values for presets would be awesome. Like, gather statistics and don't use "-1". I played with it a bit and was unable to launch with my r9 390x.


----------



## mijansky (Jul 30, 2016)

Hello,

Can you be a little more explicit on where should I un-pack the x64 folders?


----------



## sneaky4oe (Jul 30, 2016)

mijansky said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you be a little more explicit on where should I un-pack the x64 folders?


Just root of OBS. See those folders there match the insides of obs root folder?


----------



## wazer (Jul 31, 2016)

Oh boy, this is awesome, however there's 2 different versions which one should i select under output > encoder > Streaming?
*
h264 VCE Encoder (AMD Media Framework)*
This one makes my obs crash.

*Logs
*
Crash log
http://pastebin.com/EVNqq2tV

Normal Log
http://pastebin.com/f4DFsM8c



I'm streaming via RTMP/RTMFP

In the logs on server it says like this

http://image.prntscr.com/image/05b63c36d05f4b0a99a2d78540072861.png



*AMD Video Coding Engine H.264 Encoder (Media Foundation)*

Trying to test this ATM.


----------



## Xaymar (Jul 31, 2016)

wazer said:


> Oh boy, this is awesome, however there's 2 different versions which one should i select under output > encoder > Streaming?
> *
> h264 VCE Encoder (AMD Media Framework)*
> This one makes my obs crash.
> ...



Streaming is not yet supported, [strikethrough]OBS Studio[/strikethrough]the plugin needs to be patched first to allow that.



sneaky4oe said:


> Wow, man. That's what I've been dreaming of for a long time!
> Would be great to be able to select installed videocard for doing that (I have 2 different, and'd like to use a secondary for recording).
> Also, some default values for presets would be awesome. Like, gather statistics and don't use "-1". I played with it a bit and was unable to launch with my r9 390x.



-1 (Default) uses the default for your graphics card, usage and quality preset. Gathering Statistics here is pretty much the worst thing you could do as those change depending on what you select and how your GPU is being used at the time.


----------



## wazer (Jul 31, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Streaming is not yet supported, OBS Studio needs to be patched first to allow that.



Alright, however so i just wasted testing rtmp on the already implemented part which is bad i guess since the video is looking like crap :P, i will wait for your updates.


----------



## Xaymar (Jul 31, 2016)

Xaymar updated h264 VCE Encoder (AMD Media Framework) with a new update entry:

Fixed Disk-related slowness, improved buffering and surface copying.



> This update fixes some of the disk related slowness due to excessive logging and improves buffering and copying of the raw surface.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Xaymar (Jul 31, 2016)

Xaymar updated h264 VCE Encoder (AMD Media Framework) with a new update entry:

Streaming, Keyframes and much more! (Prerelease)



> Fixed: Crash when Streaming to YouTube, Twitch, etc.
> Fixed: High Disk load due to logging during runtime.
> Fixed: Order of Quality Preset and Usage overwrote each other.
> Changed: Dynamic Properties can now be changed at runtime.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Xaymar (Jul 31, 2016)

Xaymar updated h264 VCE Encoder (AMD Media Framework) with a new update entry:

1.1 - Keyframes, Streaming, more Settings and more!



> Fixed: Crash when Streaming to YouTube, Twitch, etc.
> Fixed: High Disk load due to logging during runtime.
> Fixed: Order of Quality Preset and Usage overwrote each other.
> Changed: Dynamic Properties can now be changed at runtime.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Xaymar (Jul 31, 2016)

Xaymar updated h264 VCE Encoder (AMD Media Framework) with a new update entry:

1.1.1 - CBR & VBR Bitrate fixes, memory leaks removed.



> Fixed: Memory Leak due to never freed memory.
> Fixed: VBV Buffer Size, Target Bitrate and Peak Bitrate now are correctly applied. Make sure the value is in bits (bit = kbit * 1000)



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ynetwork (Jul 31, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Xaymar updated h264 VCE Encoder (AMD Media Framework) with a new update entry:
> 
> 1.1.1 - CBR & VBR Bitrate fixes, memory leaks removed.
> 
> ...



Appreciate for your hard work.


----------



## Xaymar (Jul 31, 2016)

Xaymar updated h264 VCE Encoder (AMD Media Framework) with a new update entry:

1.1.2pre2 - The Choice is yours: AllocSurface or CreateSurfaceFromHostNative?



> Added: Support for both AllocSurface and CreateSurfaceFromHostNative. Support via dropping in the correct version.
> Installation is different now:
> 
> AllocSurface users should extract the content of Release-withAllocSurface to their obs root folder.
> CreateSurfaceFromHostNative users should extract the content of Release to their obs root folder.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Xaymar (Jul 31, 2016)

Xaymar updated h264 VCE Encoder (AMD Media Framework) with a new update entry:

1.1.2 - RGB&I420 support, AllocSurface fixes, default Usage Type changed.



> Changelog:
> 
> Added: Support for I420 and RGB color formats.
> Added: Support for both AllocSurface and CreateSurfaceFromHostNative.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ynetwork (Aug 1, 2016)

Steeled_Pick said:


> Does this work with GCN 1 cards. I have a 7970 and I installed the amd media framework but does not show up in obs 32bit or 64bit, I just copied and replaced in the root obs studio directory.



You may need to install new Visual Studio 2015 Redistributables. Check developer's website.

I tried with my old 7870XT on Overwatch 1920x1080@30 fps and it is working.

 
*corrected a typo.


----------



## chummy (Aug 1, 2016)

Nice done. But memory leaks still there, my 390 just caused OBS memory to fill up to 6.5gb. If i start recording in 10 seconds it increase memory usage by 1Gb.


----------



## Markitos (Aug 1, 2016)

Good job, I tried here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgLgxsQZKvU and works very well but still need to improve quality/perf as new features/fixes come in.


----------



## Steeled_Pick (Aug 1, 2016)

ynetwork said:


> You may need to install new Visual Studio 2015 Redistributables. Cehck developer's website.
> 
> I tried with my old 7870XT on Overwatch 1920x1080@30 fps and it is working.




Yep all fixed !


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 1, 2016)

Steeled_Pick said:


> Does this work with GCN 1 cards. I have a 7970 and I installed the amd media framework but does not show up in obs 32bit or 64bit, I just copied and replaced in the root obs studio directory.



It should work with 1st Generation GCN cards, but you have to keep in mind that you're on VCE Version 1.0 - not everything will work as you'd think it would. Media Foundation will often give you better results, since it is a software assisted encoder.



chummy said:


> Nice done. But memory leaks still there, my 390 just caused OBS memory to fill up to 6.5gb. If i start recording in 10 seconds it increase memory usage by 1Gb.



That is due to the fact that it currently queues up input frames if the VCE Encoder tells us that the buffer is full. You'll have to change some settings for it to work properly. In the future (read: when I know how to) it will instead buffer up to <FPS> frames and then start dropping them with the "Encoding overloaded!" message.



Markitos said:


> Good job, I tried here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgLgxsQZKvU and works very well but still need to improve quality/perf as new features/fixes come in.



A lot of it is testing with different settings, let's hope AMD updates their Media SDK soon.


----------



## blradj (Aug 1, 2016)

ehh, guess i need some help with configs for streaming =(
image on the stream are flashing and playing at 10-15 fps, have no idea what to change in config


----------



## Markitos (Aug 1, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> A lot of it is testing with different settings, let's hope AMD updates their Media SDK soon.



Yep, I've been waiting a long time for a good VCE encoder in OBS Studio (Not microsoft ones). Are you going to submit this to the OBS branch?


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 1, 2016)

blradj said:


> ehh, guess i need some help with configs for streaming =(
> image on the stream are flashing and playing at 10-15 fps, have no idea what to change in config



I'm gonna need your Hardware Specs (CPU, GPU, RAM, PCI-E Type and Speed, Disk) and the latest OBS log file you used for recording/streaming.



Markitos said:


> Yep, I've been waiting a long time for a good VCE encoder in OBS Studio (Not microsoft ones). Are you going to submit this to the OBS branch?



It could technically be included in OBS in source form if some work is done. Right now my build format and the one from OBS aren't really compatible. Bundling it as a binary should work w/o problems.


----------



## blradj (Aug 1, 2016)

specs - fx--8350, r9 290ox 4gb, 8gb ram, pci-e 3.0 (i guess? speed? this is to hard for me, sorry) 2tb disk with 7200rpm
i just need a settings for simple stream with 30fps and ~2k bitrate


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 1, 2016)

blradj said:


> specs - fx--8350, r9 290ox 4gb, 8gb ram, pci-e 3.0 (i guess? speed? this is to hard for me, sorry) 2tb disk with 7200rpm
> i just need a settings for simple stream with 30fps and ~2k bitrate



Looks like you're using the 32-bit version, that one is currently known to not work properly. Try the 64 bit version and use one of these tested settings


----------



## blradj (Aug 1, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Looks like you're using the 32-bit version, that one is currently known to not work properly. Try the 64 bit version and use one of these tested settings


waat. you know, when i was dropping files today i was thinking "why am i using 32bit obs on 64 system? need to change it" and forgot bout it. let me check...

nope, nothing changed. even with all defaults + cbr and 2k bitrate = blinking and flashing squares

https://www.twitch.tv/blradj/v/81191935 vod


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 1, 2016)

blradj said:


> waat. you know, when i was dropping files today i was thinking "why am i using 32bit obs on 64 system? need to change it" and forgot bout it. let me check...
> 
> nope, nothing changed. even with all defaults + cbr and 2k bitrate = blinking and flashing squares
> 
> https://www.twitch.tv/blradj/v/81191935 vod



Let me check your log file from before again:
- Usage: Transcoding
- Quality Preset: Quality
- Frame Size: 1280x720
- Frame Rate: 25 fps (25/1)
- Profile: High
- Scan Type: Progressive
- Rate Control: Constant Bitrate
- Rate Control Skip Frame: Disabled
- Filler Data: Disabled
- Target Bitrate: 1894.4kbit *(Too Low, try at least 3500kbit and work down from there)*
- Motion Prediction: Half & Quarter Pixel

Also keep in mind the limits that your GCN and VCE generations have. See here: https://github.com/Xaymar/OBS-AMD-Media-Framework/wiki/Hardware-VCE2.0


----------



## Markitos (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi,

This is how i see the settings page, i think the label name is not showing correctly, right?
https://i.gyazo.com/4ba6f684e5a256cd4c32d2a8b13a99bb.png

The bit rate target is shown in bits, right? So 9000000 is the correct setting for CBR 9000 Kbps, right?


----------



## blradj (Aug 1, 2016)

uuh. thank you for the answers, but, seems like i am missing something, because now bitrate is just dropping to 150kbits D:
so, all i did is - installed 2015 visual studio redest. and copied files into the obs studio directory

then, im editing rate control method to constant and bitrate to 3072000 (3000x1024) 
on the stream - fps is dropping to 15, (down from 30), bitrate is dropping to 150-300

guess i will just wait for some time and try with different version of your "plugin"


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 1, 2016)

Markitos said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is how i see the settings page, i think the label name is not showing correctly, right?
> https://i.gyazo.com/4ba6f684e5a256cd4c32d2a8b13a99bb.png
> ...



Currently only en-US is supported as language.



blradj said:


> uuh. thank you for the answers, but, seems like i am missing something, because now bitrate is just dropping to 150kbits D:
> so, all i did is - installed 2015 visual studio redest. and copied files into the obs studio directory
> 
> then, im editing rate control method to constant and bitrate to 3072000 (3000x1024)
> ...



That's strange. You should be able to record 1920x1080 at 60 fps with those (tested on a R9 390, same GCN generation). Do none of the tested configurations work? https://github.com/Xaymar/OBS-AMD-Media-Framework/wiki/Tested-Configurations


----------



## vapeahoy (Aug 1, 2016)

lol


----------



## blradj (Aug 1, 2016)

reinstalled obs, installed newest drivers, nope, still low fps and blinking


----------



## Markitos (Aug 2, 2016)

The problem for the language was my fault, I installed the plugin directly on x64 folder instead of root OBS.
I don't know if this will change over time but I just translated the locale to spanish (see attached file)


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 2, 2016)

Markitos said:


> The problem for the language was my fault, I installed the plugin directly on x64 folder instead of root OBS.
> I don't know if this will change over time but I just translated the locale to spanish (see attached file)



Version 1.2 (in progress) will change the files quite a bit. I'll modify it so that it still works, but some lines will have to be re-translated. Thanks for helping out! :)


----------



## blradj (Aug 3, 2016)

reinstalled windows, problem with flashing is gone, but still, cant stream with CBR, bitrate is going crazy, and fps is down to 10


----------



## aquamacho (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi
I`ve installed OBS-AMD-Media-Framework_1-1-2 in OBS main directory (OBS Studio 0.15.2) and all files are there but:

Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/amf-component-uvd-windesktop64.dll' not found, loading of module failed

Screenshot showing that all files are there were they needs to be.

Dont break my heart and tell thet i need Windows 10 for this to work properly.
Also i`ve overclocked my 7770 little bit wia bios if this means something,


----------



## wazer (Aug 3, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Version 1.2 (in progress) will change the files quite a bit. I'll modify it so that it still works, but some lines will have to be re-translated. Thanks for helping out! :)



I figured out that when u use ultra low latency instead of transcoding there's no flashing and pixelated on 290 cards, but I cannot stream to twitch with that method. Any thoughts to that now?


Also
YUV Color Range needs to be set for Partial in order to get rid of too dark video quality, tested on two R9, now a 290 and 290x

Settings:
http://image.prntscr.com/image/e19609cefedd44489d7f29de7b77e613.png
http://image.prntscr.com/image/84a7a717b0d64571ad8b95ecfce877ed.png
http://image.prntscr.com/image/a3a6bbd746c443409386c4ef099b423b.png


----------



## xsimbyx (Aug 3, 2016)

wazer said:


> I figured out that when u use ultra low latency instead of transcoding there's no flashing and pixelated on 290 cards, but I cannot stream to twitch with that method. Any thoughts to that now?
> 
> 
> Also
> ...



Same flashing here on Transcoding/Quality. It's fine on Transcoding/Speed.


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 3, 2016)

aquamacho said:


> Hi
> I`ve installed OBS-AMD-Media-Framework_1-1-2 in OBS main directory (OBS Studio 0.15.2) and all files are there but
> 
> Dont break my heart and tell thet i need Windows 10 for this to work properly.
> Also i`ve overclocked my 7770 little bit wia bios if this means something,




```
15:32:14.124: ---------------------------------
15:32:14.143: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/amf-component-uvd-windesktop64.dll' not found, loading of module failed
15:32:14.143: ---------------------------------
15:32:14.147: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/amf-component-vc-windesktop64.dll' not found, loading of module failed
15:32:14.147: ---------------------------------
15:32:14.151: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/amf-component-vce-windesktop64.dll' not found, loading of module failed
15:32:14.151: ---------------------------------
15:32:14.155: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/amf-component-vcedem-windesktop64.dll' not found, loading of module failed
15:32:14.155: ---------------------------------
15:32:14.160: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/amf-component-vp-windesktop64.dll' not found, loading of module failed
15:32:14.160: ---------------------------------
15:32:14.160: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/amf-core-windesktop64.dll' not found, loading of module failed
15:32:14.160: ---------------------------------
15:32:14.164: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/AMFCInterface.dll' not found, loading of module failed
15:32:14.164: ---------------------------------
15:32:14.168: Loading module: coreaudio-encoder.dll
15:32:14.169: [CoreAudio encoder]: Failed loading library 'CoreAudioToolbox.dll'
15:32:14.169: [CoreAudio encoder]: Couldn't load CoreAudio AAC encoder
15:32:14.170: ---------------------------------
15:32:14.173: Loading module: image-source.dll
15:32:14.174: ---------------------------------
15:32:14.178: Loading module: obs-ffmpeg.dll
15:32:14.179: LoadLibrary failed for 'nvEncodeAPI64.dll', error: 126
15:32:14.179: ---------------------------------
15:32:14.183: Loading module: obs-filters.dll
15:32:14.184: ---------------------------------
15:32:14.192: Loading module: obs-outputs.dll
15:32:14.192: ---------------------------------
15:32:14.196: Loading module: obs-qsv11.dll
15:32:14.705: ---------------------------------
15:32:14.709: Loading module: obs-transitions.dll
15:32:14.709: ---------------------------------
15:32:14.713: Loading module: obs-x264.dll
15:32:14.713: ---------------------------------
15:32:14.717: Loading module: rtmp-services.dll
15:32:14.718: ---------------------------------
15:32:14.724: Loading module: text-freetype2.dll
15:32:14.727: ---------------------------------
15:32:14.732: Loading module: vlc-video.dll
15:32:14.733: Couldn't find VLC installation, VLC video source disabled
15:32:14.733: ---------------------------------
15:32:14.781: Loading module: win-amf.dll
15:32:14.782: ---------------------------------
15:32:14.788: Loading module: win-capture.dll
15:32:15.409: ---------------------------------
15:32:15.413: Loading module: win-decklink.dll
15:32:15.426: No blackmagic support
15:32:15.426: Failed to start search for DeckLink devices
15:32:15.426: ---------------------------------
15:32:15.430: Loading module: win-dshow.dll
15:32:15.438: ---------------------------------
15:32:15.446: Loading module: win-mf.dll
15:32:15.447: [Media Foundation encoder]: plugin is disabled for performance reasons on Windows versions less than 8
15:32:15.578: ---------------------------------
15:32:15.582: Loading module: win-wasapi.dll
15:32:15.585: =====================================================================
```

Your log tells me that the win-amf.dll is missing - make sure that you extracted it correctly!



wazer said:


> I figured out that when u use ultra low latency instead of transcoding there's no flashing and pixelated on 290 cards, but I cannot stream to twitch with that method. Any thoughts to that now?



Transcoding is needed for the proper codec header (at least for Twitch, YouTube accepts the others just fine). Unfortunately that means that you'll have to find proper working settings for your GPU - a configuration that works fine on a R9 390 for example doesn't have to do the same on yours.



xsimbyx said:


> Same flashing here on Transcoding/Quality. It's fine on Transcoding/Speed.



See, that's what I ment - trial and error. And waiting for AMD to finish the new SDK that they recently talked about.


----------



## chummy (Aug 3, 2016)

@Xaymar where did AMD say something they are going to release new SDK soon? I dont see anything from them.

Waiting AMD update their SDK Media: http://goo.gl/nbTNHy


----------



## Markitos (Aug 3, 2016)

chummy said:


> @Xaymar where did AMD say something they are going to release new SDK soon? I dont see anything from them.
> 
> Waiting AMD update their SDK Media: http://goo.gl/nbTNHy



They talked about it in polaris presentations and they need to update the SDK/drivers in order to support this new features and fix some bugs/incoherences. The last update was in 2014... they need to do it otherwise they will stay far behind nvidia in this matter.


----------



## Lordmau5 (Aug 3, 2016)

Just made an account to post in here.

First off, thanks for the hard work on the encoder, it was damn time someone updated it! :)

However, I can't set any decent settings or otherwise OBS is literally eating up *ALL *my RAM!





It went higher, but that was kinda the peak. Windows decided to close a few programs at that point (which was a good thing)

Could you perhaps look into that?
I'd really like to use this encoder, but it's literally impossible with this RAM leak.

_~ Greets_


----------



## chummy (Aug 3, 2016)

@Lordmau5 share your settings and card, but let start with some probably fix for your problem. Are you using 1080p@60fps? If answer is yes, try 1080p@30fps and 720p@60fps. This memory leak is only happening for me in 1080p@60fps recording.


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 3, 2016)

chummy said:


> @Xaymar where did AMD say something they are going to release new SDK soon? I dont see anything from them.
> 
> Waiting AMD update their SDK Media: http://goo.gl/nbTNHy



Both in presentations and recently on reddit. Strange that reddit gets more attention than their own developer forum, isn't it? ^^



Markitos said:


> They talked about it in polaris presentations and they need to update the SDK/drivers in order to support this new features and fix some bugs/incoherences. The last update was in 2014... they need to do it otherwise they will stay far behind nvidia in this matter.



Well the last official update was in 2015. I don't think the code in it changed much though.



Lordmau5 said:


> Just made an account to post in here.
> 
> First off, thanks for the hard work on the encoder, it was damn time someone updated it! :)
> 
> ...



Already known, fixed in 1.2.0 which I'll release when it's working completely. ^^



chummy said:


> @Lordmau5 share your settings and card, but let start with some probably fix for your problem. Are you using 1080p@60fps? If answer is yes, try 1080p@30fps and 720p@60fps. This memory leak is only happening for me in 1080p@60fps recording.



The leak doesn't happen due to settings but due to the fact that I queue up incoming frames instead of just dropping them like other encoders. After I discovered that I have no way of telling OBS that the encoder is overloaded, I dropped that idea in 1.2.0 and went with the "submit until full" approach. Faster and all memory leaks are gone.


----------



## wazer (Aug 3, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> ```
> 15:32:14.124: ---------------------------------
> 15:32:14.143: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/amf-component-uvd-windesktop64.dll' not found, loading of module failed
> 15:32:14.143: ---------------------------------
> ...



Does "when" selecting Transcoding apply other things/settings or variables in the code "we" cannot see?
What's the exact difference, we cannot trick it some way?


Old VCE branch working fine with quality on the highest
Well would be really nice if other coder could reply on this too https://obsproject.com/forum/members/jackun.17219/


----------



## wazer (Aug 3, 2016)

xsimbyx said:


> Same flashing here on Transcoding/Quality. It's fine on Transcoding/Speed.



Its not, look closer, i did some more tests, it its reduced by a lot but its still there.


----------



## aquamacho (Aug 3, 2016)

Xaymar said:
			
		

> Your log tells me that the win-amf.dll is missing - make sure that you extracted it correctly!



But its there in 64 and 32 bit folders "obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit\win-amf.dll" like others dll`s or im doing something wrong here?

Or what exactly you mean by "extracting it correctly"
Im confused.


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 3, 2016)

wazer said:


> Does "when" selecting Transcoding apply other things/settings or variables in the code "we" cannot see?
> What's the exact difference, we cannot trick it some way?
> 
> 
> ...





wazer said:


> Its not, look closer, i did some more tests, it its reduced by a lot but its still there.



This might be fixed in 1.2.0, since (I think) it was related to incorrect priorities for dropped packets being set. This could cause a valid packetstream to reference non-existing packets, which should be fixed once 1.2.0 is out.



aquamacho said:


> But its there in 64 bit folder "obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit\win-amf.dll" like others dll`s or im doing something wrong here?
> 
> Or what exactly you mean by "extracting it correctly"



That's strange, it doesn't even see the dll then. Make sure that you have the Visual Studio 2015 Redistributables installed for both x86 and x64.


----------



## aquamacho (Aug 4, 2016)

I have them installed, even 4.5 gb community update :(
Something really weird going on with M$ Visual studio recently, like some games not working when ppl have them installed anyway.

Thats exactly why i hate M$ so ***** much, right here. Ugghh this is so frusterating.

Well, anyways thanks for your help and for your time.


----------



## Lordmau5 (Aug 4, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Already known, fixed in 1.2.0 which I'll release when it's working completely. ^^
> 
> The leak doesn't happen due to settings but due to the fact that I queue up incoming frames instead of just dropping them like other encoders. After I discovered that I have no way of telling OBS that the encoder is overloaded, I dropped that idea in 1.2.0 and went with the "submit until full" approach. Faster and all memory leaks are gone.



Nice! Glad to hear that! :)
Looking forward to it.
Once again, thank you so much for doing this :D


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 6, 2016)

1.2.0pre1 is out. Keep in mind that it will behave exactly like a pre-release and will most likely not work like expected.

https://github.com/Xaymar/OBS-AMD-Media-Framework/releases/tag/1.2.0pre1


----------



## seronx (Aug 7, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> 1.2.0pre1 is out. Keep in mind that it will behave exactly like a pre-release and will most likely not work like expected.
> 
> https://github.com/Xaymar/OBS-AMD-Media-Framework/releases/tag/1.2.0pre1


Should you switch the "in bits" to "in kbits"? [Pretty sure you pulled that from jackun]


----------



## Morbesity (Aug 7, 2016)

I love this very much, higher quality recordings and streaming! The only concern that i have it i wish there was a more comprehensible guide on every setting, ive used the one on github but it can be hard to understand... :(


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 7, 2016)

seronx said:


> Should you switch the "in bits" to "in kbits"? [Pretty sure you pulled that from jackun]



The code for this plugin was written entirely from scratch, jackun helped out with knowledge here and there and fixing some typo's I did. It'll be in kbit in the simple encoder.



Morbesity said:


> I love this very much, higher quality recordings and streaming! The only concern that i have it i wish there was a more comprehensible guide on every setting, ive used the one on github but it can be hard to understand... :(



It's mostly trial and error anyway. Try and try again until you find a configuration that works for your causes.


----------



## Flaim (Aug 7, 2016)

for some odd reason my bitrate spikes way above the target bitrate in high motion scenes. i don't know whether that happens because i'm facing the same ".dll not found" issue as mentioned on page 2, or if that's from the reported amd 16.7.x driver updates that are mentioned on the github issues page.

edit: using the 1.2.0pre2 version, but it didn't work with pre1 and 1.1.2 either.
edit2: as you can see in the png the dlls are there


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 7, 2016)

Xaymar updated VCE-based Encoder (AMD Media Framework) with a new update entry:

1.2.0pre2 - The Remaking



> Changed: Language files were updated to match new strings.
> Changed: en-US language file now shows slightly more detail.
> Changed: Bitrate is now limited to the value returned by AMF for the Encoder Type.
> Changed: Advanced Encoder is now named "H264 VCE Encoder [Advanced] (AMD Media Framework)"
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 7, 2016)

Flaim said:


> for some odd reason my bitrate spikes way above the target bitrate in high motion scenes. i don't know whether that happens because i'm facing the same ".dll not found" issue as mentioned on page 2, or if that's from the reported amd 16.7.x driver updates that are mentioned on the github issues page.
> 
> edit: using the 1.2.0pre2 version, but it didn't work with pre1 and 1.1.2 either.
> edit2: as you can see in the png the dlls are there



The log file is missing the part where you start recording/streaming, please upload one that has that in it.


----------



## Flaim (Aug 7, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> The log file is missing the part where you start recording/streaming, please upload one that has that in it.



hope this one contains the required information.


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 7, 2016)

Flaim said:


> hope this one contains the required information.




```
20:38:27.631: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE_H264_Encoder::VCE_H264_Encoder> Initializing...
20:38:27.631: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::H264> Attempting to create AVC Encoder...
20:38:27.661: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetMemoryType> Set to Host.
20:38:27.661: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetSurfaceFormat> Set to NV12.
20:38:27.661: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetUsage> Set to Transcoding.
20:38:27.661: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetFrameSize> Set to 1920x1080.
20:38:27.661: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetFrameRate> Set to 30/1.
20:38:27.661: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetMaxOfLTRFrames> Set to 0.
20:38:27.661: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetScanType> Set to Progressive.
20:38:27.661: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetRateControlMethod> Set to Constant Bitrate.
20:38:27.661: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::EnableFrameSkipping> Set to Disabled.
20:38:27.661: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::EnableFillerData> Set to Disabled.
20:38:27.661: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::EnableEnforceHRD> Set to Disabled.
20:38:27.661: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetGOPSize> Set to 60.
20:38:27.661: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetVBVBufferSize> Set to 20000000.
20:38:27.661: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetInitialVBVBufferFullness> Set to 1.000000.
20:38:27.661: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetMaximumAccessUnitSize> Set to 0.
20:38:27.661: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetBPictureDeltaQP> Set to 4.
20:38:27.661: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetReferenceBPictureDeltaQP> Set to 2.
20:38:27.661: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetMinimumQP> Set to 18.
20:38:27.661: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetMaximumQP> Set to 42.
20:38:27.661: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetIFrameQP> Set to 25.
20:38:27.661: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetPFrameQP> Set to 25.
20:38:27.661: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetBFrameQP> Set to 25.
20:38:27.661: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetTargetBitrate> Set to 7680000.
20:38:27.661: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetTargetBitrate> Set to 7680000.
20:38:27.661: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetHeaderInsertionSpacing> Set to 0.
20:38:27.661: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetNumberOfBPictures> Set to Disabled.
20:38:27.661: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetDeblockingFilterEnabled> Set to Enabled.
20:38:27.662: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetReferenceToBFrameEnabled> Set to Enabled.
20:38:27.662: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetIDRPeriod> Set to 60.
20:38:27.662: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetInfraRefreshMBsPerSlotInMacroblocks> Set to 0.
20:38:27.662: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetNumberOfSlicesPerFrame> Set to 1.
20:38:27.662: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetHalfPixelMotionEstimationEnabled> Set to Enabled.
20:38:27.662: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetQuarterPixelMotionEstimationEnabled> Set to Enabled.
20:38:27.662: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetQualityPreset> Set to Quality.
20:38:27.662: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetProfile> Set to High.
20:38:27.662: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetProfile> Set to 4.2.
20:38:27.674: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE_H264_Encoder::VCE_H264_Encoder> Complete.
```

Enable Frame Skipping: Disabled *(Set to Enabled)*
Enable Filler Data: Disabled *(Set to Enabled)*
GOP Size: 60 *(Should be equal to Framerate)*
VBV Buffer Size: 20000000 (20mbit) *(Should be equal to Target Bitrate for CBR)*
Target Bitrate: 7680000 (7.68mbit)
Peak Bitrate 7680000 (7.68mbit) *(There's no need to set this with CBR)*
Reference to B-Frames: Enabled *(Set to Disabled)*

That should fix it.


----------



## Flaim (Aug 7, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Enable Frame Skipping: Disabled *(Set to Enabled)*
> Enable Filler Data: Disabled *(Set to Enabled)*
> GOP Size: 60 *(Should be equal to Framerate)*
> VBV Buffer Size: 20000000 (20mbit) *(Should be equal to Target Bitrate for CBR)*
> ...


unfortunately not and on top of it frame skipping causes the craziest artifacting randomly.

edit: gonna try "default" tomorrow.


----------



## blradj (Aug 8, 2016)

is it ok to steam with VBR on twitch?


----------



## TheReduxPL (Aug 8, 2016)

Sorry for being a noob but what's the difference between this VCE encoder and the one already present in OBS Studio?


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 8, 2016)

Flaim said:


> unfortunately not and on top of it frame skipping causes the craziest artifacting randomly.
> 
> edit: gonna try "default" tomorrow.



Hmm, no idea then. If this didn't happen in 1.1.2, I'd say go back to it until 1.2.0 is fully out.



blradj said:


> is it ok to steam with VBR on twitch?



As long as you stay under 3500kbit/s for the video stream, you should be fine.



TheReduxPL said:


> Sorry for being a noob but what's the difference between this VCE encoder and the one already present in OBS Studio?



The one already present is through media foundation. I don't know the internal details of the MFT encoder, but for many it has had a huge CPU impact, making high resolution capture impossible.


----------



## TheReduxPL (Aug 8, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> The one already present is through media foundation. I don't know the internal details of the MFT encoder, but for many it has had a huge CPU impact, making high resolution capture impossible.


Thank you. I might try it out then.

Has anyone managed to find optimal settings for GCN 1st gen (R9 280X)? Or can I just use the one present in the "Tested Configurations" page?


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 8, 2016)

TheReduxPL said:


> Thank you. I might try it out then.
> 
> Has anyone managed to find optimal settings for GCN 1st gen (R9 280X)? Or can I just use the one present in the "Tested Configurations" page?



The preset should work as is on any GCN(VCE) generation afaik.


----------



## Markitos (Aug 8, 2016)

I can't encode with SVC, AVC works but it throw errors in the log.


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 8, 2016)

Xaymar updated VCE-based Encoder (AMD Media Framework) with a new update entry:

1.2.0pre3 - The Remaking



> Changed: Encoders are now based on a shared class that interfaces with AMF to reduce duplicate code and be future proof.
> Changed: Advanced Encoder is now called "H264 VCE Encoder Advanced".
> Changed: Encoder Type and Profile are now separate fields. [Advanced]
> Changed: Motion Estimation is now a drop down instead of checkboxes. [Advanced]
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DracoNB (Aug 8, 2016)

Just downloaded 1.2.0pre3 but I only see a single entry for the "Advanced" version, no "Simple" version.

Also, what would be the optimal settings for both local recording and streaming (I realize those are different) for my setup: 1440p with Fury. Does downscaling come after the hardware encoding or before? Since it can handle 1080p @ 60fps, do I need to play @ 1080 or does downscaling to 1080 work ok?


----------



## TheReduxPL (Aug 9, 2016)

Thank you for your contribution Xayman, although I have one more question.
These settings seem to be optimal for streaming. But I want to use OBS for local recordings. Is there any parameter I can change to make it work better for this kind of usage?


----------



## Sodak (Aug 9, 2016)

sad that u need a amd card to use it^^ ^^


----------



## TheReduxPL (Aug 9, 2016)

Sodak said:


> sad that u need a amd card to use it^^ ^^


This one, yes. But other manufacturers have their own hardware encoders - NVidia has NVENC (very similar performance-wise to VCE) and Intel has QuickSync (worse performance afaik).


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 9, 2016)

DracoNB said:


> Just downloaded 1.2.0pre3 but I only see a single entry for the "Advanced" version, no "Simple" version.
> 
> Also, what would be the optimal settings for both local recording and streaming (I realize those are different) for my setup: 1440p with Fury. Does downscaling come after the hardware encoding or before? Since it can handle 1080p @ 60fps, do I need to play @ 1080 or does downscaling to 1080 work ok?



The Simple encoder is not done yet - this is merely a Pre-Release so far.



TheReduxPL said:


> Thank you for your contribution Xayman, although I have one more question.
> These settings seem to be optimal for streaming. But I want to use OBS for local recordings. Is there any parameter I can change to make it work better for this kind of usage?



With 1.2.0pre3 you can use B-Frames again so you can enable those again and up the bitrate.



Sodak said:


> sad that u need a amd card to use it^^ ^^



Nvidia has NVENC (also GPU based) and Intel has QuickSync which uses the included encoder chip inside the CPU (that obviously limits the performance of the cpu though, DDR3 is not as fast as GDDR5 and PCI-E).


----------



## leporel (Aug 10, 2016)

Anyone who have R9 280X (GCN 1.0) can test streaming on twitch? (local record, others stream services and browsers work fine)
In my case (Crimson 16.8.1) i have very terrible artifacts when use this encoder and watch twitch in GoogleChrome (with turned *ON *hardware acceleration in chrome) - https://www.twitch.tv/leporel/v/82634634
My friend (Crimson 16.3.2) has same artifacts in GoogleChrome



Spoiler: artifacts


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 11, 2016)

leporel said:


> Anyone who have R9 280X (GCN 1.0) can test streaming on twitch? (local record, others stream services and browsers work fine)
> In my case (Crimson 16.8.1) i have very terrible artifacts when use this encoder and watch twitch in GoogleChrome (with turned *ON *hardware acceleration in chrome) - https://www.twitch.tv/leporel/v/82634634
> My friend (Crimson 16.3.2) has same artifacts in GoogleChrome



Set Number of B-Pictures to 0 and Reference to B-Frame to Disabled


----------



## ball2hi (Aug 12, 2016)

Hey, sorry if this has already been answered in this thread but...

Would this be viable to use for local encoding, and would it be better or worse than the built in media-foundation for local recording? I often like to stream (x264) and recording locally using media foundation. With this I might be able to use two h264 I guess, but don't know what kind of local recording quality I'll be getting.

EDIT: Holy hell. I just installed this and the amount of settings here is crazy ridiculous... wow. Any documentation or guide for any of this?

EDIT(2): I think I'm going to hold off on using this as there is very little documentation on everything, unless you're willing to put down settings and such. I know what everything does, but even after updating values so that not everything is -1 I have no idea what to do with the rest of everything that is -1.


----------



## Steeled_Pick (Aug 12, 2016)

Working Really Good, thanks alot Xaymar. Haven't streamed yet, Gonna give it a test tomorrow.
Using a 7950, GCN 1.0


----------



## ball2hi (Aug 13, 2016)

2500000 = 2500 bitrate using x264... but my bitrate keeps jumping between 2200 - 3800 still when I set it to CBR.


----------



## Resident Stevil (Aug 13, 2016)

leporel said:


> Anyone who have R9 280X (GCN 1.0) can test streaming on twitch? (local record, others stream services and browsers work fine)
> In my case (Crimson 16.8.1) i have very terrible artifacts when use this encoder and watch twitch in GoogleChrome (with turned *ON *hardware acceleration in chrome) - https://www.twitch.tv/leporel/v/82634634
> My friend (Crimson 16.3.2) has same artifacts in GoogleChrome
> 
> ...





Xaymar said:


> Set Number of B-Pictures to 0 and Reference to B-Frame to Disabled



I'm having the same problem leporel is having, and I have it set on the "Update Values from AMF" settings, which has B-Pictures to 0 and B-Frame to Disabled, and it still occurs.  Also when streaming to Twitch the video has to buffer constantly over and over again.  And CBR is not working.


----------



## ball2hi (Aug 13, 2016)

@Xaymar

Do you know if CQP: Constrained QP is currently working? When I used CQP with media foundation I used "22" to get decent quality. However in your encoder, I currently have it at 28 and it doesn't seem to degrade in quality or bitrate? I have an *RX 480*.

This is my settings for local encoding.

```
06:21:45.823: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE_H264_Encoder::VCE_H264_Encoder> Initializing...
06:21:45.823: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::H264> Attempting to create AVC Encoder...
06:21:45.853: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetMemoryType> Set to Host.
06:21:45.853: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetSurfaceFormat> Set to NV12.
06:21:45.853: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetUsage> Set to Transcoding.
06:21:45.854: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetFrameSize> Set to 1280x720.
06:21:45.854: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetFrameRate> Set to 48/1.
06:21:45.854: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetMaxOfLTRFrames> Set to 0.
06:21:45.854: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetScanType> Set to Progressive.
06:21:45.854: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetRateControlMethod> Set to Constrained QP.
06:21:45.854: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::EnableFrameSkipping> Set to Disabled.
06:21:45.854: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::EnableFillerData> Set to Enabled.
06:21:45.854: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::EnableEnforceHRD> Set to Disabled.
06:21:45.854: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetGOPSize> Set to 48.
06:21:45.854: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetInitialVBVBufferFullness> Set to 1.000000.
06:21:45.854: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetMaximumAccessUnitSize> Set to 0.
06:21:45.854: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetMinimumQP> Set to 1.
06:21:45.854: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetMaximumQP> Set to 51.
06:21:45.854: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetIFrameQP> Set to 28.
06:21:45.854: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetPFrameQP> Set to 28.
06:21:45.854: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetBFrameQP> Set to 28.
06:21:45.854: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetReferenceToBFrameEnabled> Set to Enabled.
06:21:45.854: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetQualityPreset> Set to Speed.
06:21:45.854: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetProfile> Set to High.
06:21:45.854: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetProfile> Set to 4.2.
06:21:45.859: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE_H264_Encoder::VCE_H264_Encoder> Complete.
06:21:45.859: ---------------------------------
06:21:45.859: [FFmpeg aac encoder: 'Track1'] bitrate: 96, channels: 2
06:21:45.894: ==== Recording Start ===============================================
06:21:45.894: [ffmpeg muxer: 'adv_file_output'] Writing file 'D:/Stream Applications/Video Archive/Streamed/OBS Studio/(Saturday)August 13, 2016 - 06;21AM.flv'...
06:21:45.975: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::GetOutput> Unable to query output, error AMF_REPEAT (code 24).
06:21:45.992: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::GetOutput> Resized Packet Buffer, error AMF_OK (code 0).
06:21:46.032: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SendInput> Unable to submit input, error AMF_INPUT_FULL (code 25).
06:21:46.053: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SendInput> Unable to submit input, error AMF_INPUT_FULL (code 25).
06:21:46.053: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::GetOutput> Unable to query output, error AMF_REPEAT (code 24).
06:21:46.081: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE::GetOutput> Unable to query output, error AMF_REPEAT (code 24).
06:21:48.396: User switched to scene 'Monitor'
06:21:51.852: User switched to scene 'Game'
06:21:53.074: [ffmpeg muxer: 'adv_file_output'] Output of file 'D:/Stream Applications/Video Archive/Streamed/OBS Studio/(Saturday)August 13, 2016 - 06;21AM.flv' stopped
06:21:53.074: Output 'adv_file_output': stopping
06:21:53.074: Output 'adv_file_output': Total encoded frames: 344
06:21:53.074: Output 'adv_file_output': Total drawn frames: 345
06:21:53.074: ==== Recording Stop ================================================
06:21:53.075: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE_H264_Encoder::~VCE_H264_Encoder> Finalizing...
06:21:53.089: [AMF Encoder 1.2.0pre2] <AMFEncoder::VCE_H264_Encoder::~VCE_H264_Encoder> Complete.
```


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 13, 2016)

ball2hi said:


> Hey, sorry if this has already been answered in this thread but...
> 
> Would this be viable to use for local encoding, and would it be better or worse than the built in media-foundation for local recording? I often like to stream (x264) and recording locally using media foundation. With this I might be able to use two h264 I guess, but don't know what kind of local recording quality I'll be getting.
> 
> ...





ball2hi said:


> 2500000 = 2500 bitrate using x264... but my bitrate keeps jumping between 2200 - 3800 still when I set it to CBR.



If you're using CBR, make sure to set "Filler Data" to Enabled.



Steeled_Pick said:


> Working Really Good, thanks alot Xaymar. Haven't streamed yet, Gonna give it a test tomorrow.
> Using a 7950, GCN 1.0



Good luck, GCN 1.0 should be capable of (up to) 1080p75 according to AMDs own presentation (Sheet Nr. 34).



Resident Stevil said:


> I'm having the same problem leporel is having, and I have it set on the "Update Values from AMF" settings, which has B-Pictures to 0 and B-Frame to Disabled, and it still occurs.  Also when streaming to Twitch the video has to buffer constantly over and over again.  And CBR is not working.



Clicking Update Values from AMF does nothing but pull the current values from AMF. It is recommended to leave those that you don't want to change at default or you can potentially even hurt encoding quality.



ball2hi said:


> @Xaymar
> 
> Do you know if CQP: Constrained QP is currently working? When I used CQP with media foundation I used "22" to get decent quality. However in your encoder, I currently have it at 28 and it doesn't seem to degrade in quality or bitrate? I have an *RX 480.*



I do not know if anything works properly with the RX series as they have a new (sub-)generation of VCE chips. I do know that these chips now refuse to encode B-Frames under certain settings. Also you are changing "expected" values for QP, you want to limit minimum and maximum QP.


----------



## Resident Stevil (Aug 13, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Clicking Update Values from AMF does nothing but pull the current values from AMF. It is recommended to leave those that you don't want to change at default or you can potentially even hurt encoding quality.



Ok, but I'm still having the same issue regardless.


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 13, 2016)

Xaymar updated VCE-based Encoder (AMD Media Framework) with a new update entry:

1.2.0pre4 - The Remaking



> Changed: Encoders are now based on a shared class that interfaces with AMF to reduce duplicate code and be future proof.
> Changed: Advanced Encoder is now called "H264 VCE Encoder [Advanced] (AMD Media Framework)".
> Changed: Encoder Type and Profile are now separate fields. [Advanced]
> Changed: Motion Estimation is now a drop down instead of checkboxes. [Advanced]
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ball2hi (Aug 13, 2016)

@Xaymar 

The new version *1.2.0pre4* seems to not be working when using the simple interface. You hit "start streaming" or "start recording" and it never actually starts or end. You have to close OBS to get it to stop.


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 13, 2016)

I don't know how often I have to repeat the word Pre-Release and phrase "Simple Encoder is not done yet". Edit: 1.2.0rc1 now has it implemented.


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 14, 2016)

Xaymar updated VCE-based Encoder (AMD Media Framework) with a new update entry:

1.2.0rc1 - The Remaking (Release Candidate)



> Changed: Encoders are now based on a shared class that interfaces with AMF to reduce duplicate code and be future proof.
> Changed: Advanced Encoder is now called "H264 VCE Encoder [Advanced] (AMD Media Framework)".
> Changed: Encoder Type and Profile are now separate fields. [Advanced]
> Changed: Motion Estimation is now a drop down instead of checkboxes. [Advanced]
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## vapeahoy (Aug 14, 2016)

Seems to work quite fine now, tested with casual CBR 2800/2 keyframe/high/Balanced.. However, when viewing the stream in browser, while streaming, it halts the video in browser, but not audio.That's with hardware acceleration checked enabled in browser.


----------



## sneaky4oe (Aug 14, 2016)

So, I've tested it and closed OBS. OBS crashed. Than I restarted and started streaming again. Instant crash.
https://gist.github.com/9f6cc7835eaafc8b96922f6ade98ef73 - instant crash here.

But I like the simplified quality high preset - works like a charm at least in record. While watching stream replay, it lagged...
https://www.twitch.tv/sneaky4oe1080/v/83510184


----------



## vapeahoy (Aug 14, 2016)

maybe not overclock the cpu you're streaming with to as close to max it can possibly go? Have pretty much same hardware on streaming pc, and run it underclocked actually. No crash.


----------



## sneaky4oe (Aug 14, 2016)

I doubt that it's an issue. OBS studio crashes for me right when I close it even when I'm using native cpu clock.
And now it seems like some elements weren't closed correctly and OBS can't access them because of that.

Also, my CPU can work @ 4.9 ghz without any errors - I did all the stress testing. So it's fine.


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 14, 2016)

vapeahoy said:


> Seems to work quite fine now, tested with casual CBR 2800/2 keyframe/high/Balanced.. However, when viewing the stream in browser, while streaming, it halts the video in browser, but not audio.That's with hardware acceleration checked enabled in browser.



Can't really do much about that - it does work fine here. Tested it on Twitch and YouTube



sneaky4oe said:


> So, I've tested it and closed OBS. OBS crashed. Than I restarted and started streaming again. Instant crash.
> https://gist.github.com/9f6cc7835eaafc8b96922f6ade98ef73 - instant crash here.
> 
> But I like the simplified quality high preset - works like a charm at least in record. While watching stream replay, it lagged...
> https://www.twitch.tv/sneaky4oe1080/v/83510184





sneaky4oe said:


> I doubt that it's an issue. OBS studio crashes for me right when I close it even when I'm using native cpu clock.
> And now it seems like some elements weren't closed correctly and OBS can't access them because of that.
> 
> Also, my CPU can work @ 4.9 ghz without any errors - I did all the stress testing. So it's fine.



Both Simple and Advanced encoder are internally identical, so a crash in the Advanced one should happen in the Simple one. If it doesn't, make sure that your system has no issues with multithreading and synchronization. I've tested extensively and had no crashes over 4 hours of usage.


----------



## sodawipe1 (Aug 14, 2016)

hi , I have this problem on twitch , i'm using tested configurations . my specs i7 3770k 4.5 , 8gb 1600mhz , r9 280x pci 3.0 16x , hd 2tb 7200 64mb , driver video 16.8.2 , win 10 64 , obs studio 0.15.4.


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 14, 2016)

sodawipe1 said:


> hi , I have this problem on twitch , i'm using tested configurations . my specs i7 3770k 4.5 , 8gb 1600mhz , r9 280x pci 3.0 16x , hd 2tb 7200 64mb , driver video 16.8.2 , win 10 64 , obs studio 0.15.4.



Try using the Simple Encoder instead, it sets everything up for you. I can't provide help with encoding settings.


----------



## Resident Stevil (Aug 14, 2016)

Resident Stevil said:


> Ok, but I'm still having the same issue regardless.



Updated to latest version.  Same problem still occurring.


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 14, 2016)

Resident Stevil said:


> Updated to latest version.  Same problem still occurring.



Try setting Deblocking Filter to disabled or using the Simple interface instead.


----------



## leporel (Aug 15, 2016)

sodawipe1 said:


> hi , I have this problem on twitch , i'm using tested configurations . my specs i7 3770k 4.5 , 8gb 1600mhz , r9 280x pci 3.0 16x , hd 2tb 7200 64mb , driver video 16.8.2 , win 10 64 , obs studio 0.15.4.



disable hardware acceleration in Google Chrome


----------



## ball2hi (Aug 16, 2016)

@Xaymar

What should:

*(IDR (Keyframe) Period (In Frames)* be set to? If I stream at 60 fps, would I set it to 30 so that it's a keyframe interval of 2(?) for twitch or something?

Also, for some reason CQP just doesn't seem to make an impact in quality. I got it to work properly once but now I have no clue how to get it back to actually use CQP:


```
16:52:09.359: [rtmp stream: 'adv_stream'] Connecting to RTMP URL rtmp://live.twitch.tv/app...
16:52:09.361: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1] <AMFEncoder::VCE_H264_Encoder::VCE_H264_Encoder> Initializing...
16:52:09.361: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1] <AMFEncoder::VCE::H264> Attempting to create AVC Encoder...
16:52:09.400: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetMemoryType> Set to Host.
16:52:09.400: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetSurfaceFormat> Set to NV12.
16:52:09.400: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetUsage> Set to Transcoding.
16:52:09.400: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetQualityPreset> Set to Speed.
16:52:09.400: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetProfile> Set to High.
16:52:09.400: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetProfileLevel> Set to 4.2.
16:52:09.400: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetFrameSize> Set to 1280x720.
16:52:09.400: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetFrameRate> Set to 48/1.
16:52:09.400: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetMaxOfLTRFrames> Set to 0.
16:52:09.400: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetScanType> Set to Progressive.
16:52:09.400: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetRateControlMethod> Set to Constrained QP.
16:52:09.400: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1] <AMFEncoder::VCE::EnableFrameSkipping> Set to Enabled.
16:52:09.400: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1] <AMFEncoder::VCE::EnableFillerData> Set to Disabled.
16:52:09.400: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1] <AMFEncoder::VCE::EnableEnforceHRD> Set to Disabled.
16:52:09.400: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetGOPSize> Set to 48.
16:52:09.400: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetInitialVBVBufferFullness> Set to 1.000000.
16:52:09.400: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetMaximumAccessUnitSize> Set to 0.
16:52:09.400: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetMinimumQP> Set to 25.
16:52:09.400: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetMaximumQP> Set to 51.
16:52:09.400: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetIFrameQP> Set to 25.
16:52:09.400: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetPFrameQP> Set to 25.
16:52:09.400: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetBFrameQP> Set to 25.
16:52:09.400: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetHeaderInsertionSpacing> Set to 0.
16:52:09.400: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetNumberOfBPictures> Set to 0.
16:52:09.400: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetDeblockingFilterEnabled> Set to Enabled.
16:52:09.400: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetReferenceToBFrameEnabled> Set to Disabled.
16:52:09.400: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetIDRPeriod> Set to 24.
16:52:09.400: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetInfraRefreshMBsPerSlotInMacroblocks> Set to 0.
16:52:09.400: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetNumberOfSlicesPerFrame> Set to 1.
16:52:09.401: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetHalfPixelMotionEstimationEnabled> Set to Disabled.
16:52:09.401: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1] <AMFEncoder::VCE::SetQuarterPixelMotionEstimationEnabled> Set to Disabled.
16:52:09.401: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1] Verify Settings:
16:52:09.401: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1]     Memory Type: 0
16:52:09.401: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1]     Surface Format: 0
16:52:09.401: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1]     Usage: 0
16:52:09.401: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1]     Quality Preset: 1
16:52:09.401: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1]     Profile: 2
16:52:09.401: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1]     Profile Level: 12
16:52:09.401: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1]     Max LTR Frames: 0
16:52:09.401: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1]     Scan Type: 0
16:52:09.401: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1]     Frame Size: 1280x720
16:52:09.401: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1]     Frame Rate: 48/1
16:52:09.401: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1]     Rate Control Method: 0
16:52:09.401: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1]     Frame Skipping: Enabled
16:52:09.401: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1]     Filler Data: Disabled
16:52:09.401: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1]     Enforce HRD: Disabled
16:52:09.401: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1]     GOP Size: 48
16:52:09.401: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1]     VBV Buffer Size: 20000000
16:52:09.401: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1]     VBV Buffer Fullness: 1.000000
16:52:09.401: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1]     Max AU Size: 0
16:52:09.401: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1] <AMFEncoder::VCE::GetBPictureDeltaQP> Failed to retrieve, error AMF_ACCESS_DENIED (code 3).
16:52:09.401: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1] <AMFEncoder::VCE::GetReferenceBPictureDeltaQP> Failed to retrieve, error AMF_ACCESS_DENIED (code 3).
16:52:09.401: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1]     Min QP: 25
16:52:09.401: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1]     Max QP: 51
16:52:09.401: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1]     I-QP: 25
16:52:09.401: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1]     P-QP: 25
16:52:09.401: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1]     B-QP: 25
16:52:09.401: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1]     Target Bitrate: 20000000
16:52:09.401: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1]     Peak Bitrate: 20000000
16:52:09.401: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1]     Header Insertion Spacing: 0
16:52:09.401: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1]     BPic Count: 0
16:52:09.401: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1]     Deblocking: Enabled
16:52:09.401: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1]     B-Frame Reference: Disabled
16:52:09.401: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1]     IDR Period: 24
16:52:09.401: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1]     Intra-REfresh MBs: 0
16:52:09.401: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1]     Slices per Frame: 1
16:52:09.401: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1]     Half-Pixel Motion: Disabled
16:52:09.401: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1]     Quarter-Pixel Motion: Disabled
16:52:09.401: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1] <AMFEncoder::VCE::GetNumberOfTemporalEnhancementLayers> Failed to retrieve, error AMF_ACCESS_DENIED (code 3).
16:52:09.406: [AMF Encoder v1.2.0rc1] <AMFEncoder::VCE_H264_Encoder::VCE_H264_Encoder> Complete.
```

Should I set target bitrate, peak bitrate, and VBV to 0 (or 1) to force it to use CQP?

EDIT: Setting it to 0 for CQP broke it.


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 16, 2016)

AMD AMF SDK (the replacement for Media SDK) is out. 1.2.0 is the last release on the Media SDK 1.1 version, future versions will use the new SDK.


----------



## DracoNB (Aug 16, 2016)

http://gpuopen.com/gaming-product/advanced-media-framework/ How much has changed?


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 16, 2016)

Looks like they rewrote it from the ground up and included actual documentation this time. It'll probably be sunday before I can get out a new pre-release.


----------



## Steeled_Pick (Aug 17, 2016)

So I test streamed to twitch , 1280x720@30fps, for the most part it worked great ! In Google chrome with hardware acceleration its very blocky and unwatchable but with hardware acceleration turned off its fine, Works great in firefox and waterfox whether hw acceleration is on or off. Odd
Thats with VBR peak constrained.

I tried CBR but the bitrate kept going upto 38000 and buffering.

Keep up the good work Xaymar.


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 21, 2016)

A new preview build is available to Patreon patrons now. It'll be released later to the public once deemed ready (not all builds before made it to the public).


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 21, 2016)

Xaymar updated VCE-based Encoder (AMD Media Framework) with a new update entry:

1.3.0pre1 - The AMF SDK Path



> Changed: Loading of required libraries was changed to match AMF documentation.
> Changed: Shared Encoder is now using new Library linking class and was rewritten from the ground up.
> Changed: Advanced Encoder is temporarily unavailable.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## leporel (Aug 21, 2016)

> 1.3.0pre1
I do not know this is actually information or not, i tested this version and problem with Twitch & hardware acceleration in chrome and GCN 1.0 still exist (video) (screenshot) 
VBR 3100-3600 @Quality @High QP:18-51 SkipFrame:On


----------



## ball2hi (Aug 22, 2016)

@Xaymar
Couple of questions here using the new version. Note, I uninstalled OBS Studio and the plugin and reinstalled everything from scratch to avoid any issues.

*1.)*: Is there suppose to be less options in the _H264 Encoder (AMD Advanced Media Framework)_ because there is hardly any options compared to the previous version you released. Less confusing so I think it's better, but just want to confirm.

Is this normal - I am on windows 7.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*2.)*: Can you please point me in the proper direction to find out what _Enable Frame Skipping_ is? Does it help with performance? Quality? If you could share some knowledge on this I'd appreciate it.

*EDIT)*: It seems that the "simple" version seems to be ignoring any and all parameters(?). My stream was running 4,000 - 5,000 bitrate even though I set it to 2,500 (in the picture). I had to set the buffer size to 2,000 to get where I wanted. Furthermore, my local encoder is ignoring CQP. I have it set to 20, but it seems to still be outputting 4,000 - 5,000 bitrate.

*EDIT2)*: Solved the local encoder by setting the CQP to something much higher than I expected. Currently using "30" and it gives me good quality/low bitrate.


----------



## leporel (Aug 22, 2016)

ball2hi said:


> *1.)*: Is there suppose to be less options in the _H264 Encoder (AMD Advanced Media Framework)_ because there is hardly any options compared to the previous version you released. Less confusing so I think it's better, but just want to confirm.





> Changed: Advanced Encoder is temporarily unavailable.





ball2hi said:


> *2.)*: Can you please point me in the proper direction to find out what _Enable Frame Skipping_ is? Does it help with performance? Quality? If you could share some knowledge on this I'd appreciate it.


https://github.com/Xaymar/OBS-AMD-Media-Framework/wiki/Configuration


> Weether or not to skip frames if the encoder can't keep up.


----------



## zapoqx (Aug 22, 2016)

I would like to not try to restart my OBS from scratch when trying this newer version and seeing as someone said they restarted their OBS from scratch to test it and it seemingly works, perhaps I'm missing something on my end.

If I don't have 1.3 installed, I can launch OBS Studio no problems.  If I launch it WITH the 1.3 installed, I error up before I get into OBS Studio.  I am starting to question if its because of the driver version of AMD I am using or if its something else as I check the log and it seems to stop at loading the dll file, as said here:

```
11:53:33.768: [CoreAudio encoder]: CoreAudio AAC encoder not installed on the system or couldn't be loaded
11:53:33.770: [AMF Encoder] Version 1.3.0pre1-1.3.0.5
11:53:33.770: [AMF Encoder] <Plugin::AMD::AMF::AMF> Initializing...
11:53:33.770: [AMF Encoder] <Plugin::AMD::AMF::AMF> Loading of 'L"amfrt64.dll"' failed with error code 126.
```

My AMD Driver is 16.6.2 (Hearing problems with the newer versions gave me some concerns).
Radeon R7 260X

Do I NEED to have 16.7.1+ to run 1.3?  Or is it possible the "AAC" failure is its having a hard time with the audio portion of the vid card method (since I use Voicemeeter Banana for the sound to have better management of audio)


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 22, 2016)

leporel said:


> > 1.3.0pre1
> I do not know this is actually information or not, i tested this version and problem with Twitch & hardware acceleration in chrome and GCN 1.0 still exist (video) (screenshot)
> VBR 3100-3600 @Quality @High QP:18-51 SkipFrame:On



This seems to be due to the fact that older cards need H264 Profile Level 4.1, which is normally the only thing twitch accepts. I'll have to add a profile level switch to the simple encoder.



ball2hi said:


> *1.)*: Is there suppose to be less options in the _H264 Encoder (AMD Advanced Media Framework)_ because there is hardly any options compared to the previous version you released. Less confusing so I think it's better, but just want to confirm.
> 
> Is this normal - I am on windows 7.



Yes this is normal for now. The advanced Encoder will return once it's ready.



ball2hi said:


> *2.)*: Can you please point me in the proper direction to find out what _Enable Frame Skipping_ is? Does it help with performance? Quality? If you could share some knowledge on this I'd appreciate it.





leporel said:


> https://github.com/Xaymar/OBS-AMD-Media-Framework/wiki/Configuration



Take a look at the wiki, it lists what each option does.



ball2hi said:


> *EDIT)*: It seems that the "simple" version seems to be ignoring any and all parameters(?). My stream was running 4,000 - 5,000 bitrate even though I set it to 2,500 (in the picture). I had to set the buffer size to 2,000 to get where I wanted. Furthermore, my local encoder is ignoring CQP. I have it set to 20, but it seems to still be outputting 4,000 - 5,000 bitrate.



Multiple people have reported this, the exact cause is unknown yet.



ball2hi said:


> *EDIT2)*: Solved the local encoder by setting the CQP to something much higher than I expected. Currently using "30" and it gives me good quality/low bitrate.


See above.



zapoqx said:


> I would like to not try to restart my OBS from scratch when trying this newer version and seeing as someone said they restarted their OBS from scratch to test it and it seemingly works, perhaps I'm missing something on my end.
> 
> If I don't have 1.3 installed, I can launch OBS Studio no problems.  If I launch it WITH the 1.3 installed, I error up before I get into OBS Studio.  I am starting to question if its because of the driver version of AMD I am using or if its something else as I check the log and it seems to stop at loading the dll file, as said here:
> 
> ...



Yes you need 16.7.3 or newer to run it, there is no way around it with the new SDK. You are the reason why I always have to ask for driver version. I understand being 1 or 2 versions behind, but 16.6.2 is ancient in terms of internet age.


----------



## zapoqx (Aug 22, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> This seems to be due to the fact that older cards need H264 Profile Level 4.1, which is normally the only thing twitch accepts. I'll have to add a profile level switch to the simple encoder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, I know.  But the ones that I had issues with that I learned about were things like flickering in DiRT Rally or sudden FPS loss in games that worked fine before, or the game crash in Overwatch with the newest version or even the chromium crashes from videos, you kinda try to wait it out until they release one that doesn't have said issues and usually I try to clean install the drivers to be sure.  But also, when an issue happens that doesn't exist prior when using something like this, mentioning Driver is important which is why I needed to point that out :)

I had no idea about the newer SDK until today.


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 23, 2016)

Xaymar updated VCE-based Encoder (AMD Media Framework) with a new update entry:

1.3.0pre3 - The AMF SDK Path



> Added: Preset selection (Simple Interface).
> Added: Profile Level selection (Simple Interface).
> Added: Further capability logging to startup.
> Fixed: SetRateControlSkipFrameEnabled (Option: Frame Skipping) will no longer override the Rate Control Method.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ball2hi (Aug 23, 2016)

@Xaymar


> [*]Fixed: Fixes for the threading model, higher framerates/resolutions should now be possible.


Wait, so let me get this straight. You are giving us *more power*?! :)

By the way, is there any ways to further optimize the code for using *dual encoding*? As it stands right now it's pretty good and I notice very little performance loss, but just wondering if that's something you could look into. Essentially I use both stream and recording (separate resolutions/quality) using both H264 on speed.


----------



## Steeled_Pick (Aug 24, 2016)

1.30pre working pretty well, Streaming to twitch with cbr is working well as long as I don't drop Max QP below 45.
Playback in chrome doesn't work at all with HW acceleration on. Does not effect firefox or waterfox.


----------



## leporel (Aug 24, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> This seems to be due to the fact that older cards need H264 Profile Level 4.1, which is normally the only thing twitch accepts. I'll have to add a profile level switch to the simple encoder.


No result, tried 4.1, 4, 3.2


----------



## Anvie (Aug 25, 2016)

I've noticed a bug that after using the plugin to either record or stream and closing obs, in the processes there is still a obs64.exe running. This does not happen when I record or stream using the encoders that come with obs studio. I end up just ending the processes manually through the task manager to fix it.\

EDIT: Also, sometimes when I'm tweaking settings, obs will freeze and I'll have to close it through task manager.


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 25, 2016)

ball2hi said:


> @Xaymar
> 
> Wait, so let me get this straight. You are giving us *more power*?! :)
> 
> By the way, is there any ways to further optimize the code for using *dual encoding*? As it stands right now it's pretty good and I notice very little performance loss, but just wondering if that's something you could look into. Essentially I use both stream and recording (separate resolutions/quality) using both H264 on speed.



In order to further increase performance, it would need @Jim to expose the DirectX11 and OpenGL stuff to the plugin while simultaneously skipping the software conversion part. Might see this happen in the future.



Steeled_Pick said:


> 1.30pre working pretty well, Streaming to twitch with cbr is working well as long as I don't drop Max QP below 45.
> Playback in chrome doesn't work at all with HW acceleration on. Does not effect firefox or waterfox.





leporel said:


> No result, tried 4.1, 4, 3.2



Seems like a bug in Chrome then. Make sure to report it to chrome instead of me because I can't really fix chrome. I have not seen it happen myself though, so there is that too - could be a bug in the driver for all i know.



Anvie said:


> I've noticed a bug that after using the plugin to either record or stream and closing obs, in the processes there is still a obs64.exe running. This does not happen when I record or stream using the encoders that come with obs studio. I end up just ending the processes manually through the task manager to fix it.\
> 
> EDIT: Also, sometimes when I'm tweaking settings, obs will freeze and I'll have to close it through task manager.



That happens when the encoder gets stuck. @Jim made it so that obs waits for the next keyframe instead of terminating right now. Unfortunate, but nothing I can do anything about.


----------



## leporel (Aug 26, 2016)

> Seems like a bug in Chrome then. Make sure to report it to chrome instead of me because I can't really fix chrome. I have not seen it happen myself though, so there is that too - could be a bug in the driver for all i know.


but jackun's fork Classic OBS works normaly



Spoiler: img


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 26, 2016)

leporel said:


> but jackun's fork Classic OBS works normaly



Still, I can't fix what doesn't happen for me. I have yet to see any reproduction steps that work on any generation of VCE enabled devices. Upgrade your drivers, update your chrome or figure out reproduction steps that work for me too, so I can actually fix it.

Edit: Hell, I don't even know if it happens with the flash player frontend or the html5 player frontend.


----------



## leporel (Aug 26, 2016)

maybe it will be helpful




Spoiler: My chrome://gpu



chrome://gpu







but if I disable Adobe Flash Player in chrome://plugins/


Spoiler: chrome://plugins











Then the artifacts disappear, but the video stucks after 5 seconds playback starts, playback still go but video stopped
Other video which streamed via media foundation still work normal with disabled Flash Player


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 26, 2016)

leporel said:


> but if I disable Adobe Flash Player in chrome://plugins/
> 
> Then the artifacts disappear, but the video stucks after 5 seconds playback starts, playback still go but video stopped
> Other video which streamed via media foundation still work normal with disabled Flash Player



Edit: Ignore the previous message, I wrote the answers into the wrong windows. I think the bug is in AMF SDK though, cause like I said, I need steps to reproduce the issue. All I managed to do so far is have a recording with every frame twice.


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 26, 2016)

Xaymar updated VCE-based Encoder (AMD Media Framework) with a new update entry:

1.3.0pre5 - The AMF SDK Path



> Skipped pre4 due to major issues.
> Added: Checkbox to enable in depth tracing, to be used when reporting errors and crashes.
> Changed: Default AMF Trace level is now ERROR instead of TEST.
> Changed: Profile Level now goes to 6.2 if a GPU ever supports it (matches AMF values).
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DetonicsK (Aug 29, 2016)

If I am streaming high dynamic game..It will show a lot noise(lattice / grid / Pixels? I don't know how to call it)... How can i fix it?

You can see that here in H1Z1
https://www.twitch.tv/sohw1002/v/86326798

And this CSGO will more obvious
https://www.twitch.tv/sohw1002/v/86325471

When i am standing..the quality look good..but when i am moving..that "noise" will show up
How can i fix it?

My settings here
AMD Radeon RX 480 8GB
i5-3450 @3.10GHz
WIN 10 PRO

when my quality preset is Quality , Profile Using High and Level 5.2
it will cut my stream in 1 minute and Crash the start/stop streaming button in obs studio
so i using preset Twitch... (1080p 60fps)






Sorry for my bad English


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 29, 2016)

DetonicsK said:


> If I am streaming high dynamic game..It will show a lot noise... How can i fix it?
> 
> You can see that here in H1Z1
> https://www.twitch.tv/sohw1002/v/86326798
> ...



From what I can see it's due to too low bitrate. You can try experimenting with Constant QP (start with I-/P-/B-Frame QP at 41 and figure out how to get a bitrate that works. Until we get HEVC or Two Pass encoding, there is not much that can be done.


----------



## DetonicsK (Aug 29, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> From what I can see it's due to too low bitrate. You can try experimenting with Constant QP (start with I-/P-/B-Frame QP at 41 and figure out how to get a bitrate that works. Until we get HEVC or Two Pass encoding, there is not much that can be done.


ok~ thanks


----------



## Steeled_Pick (Aug 30, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> From what I can see it's due to too low bitrate. You can try experimenting with Constant QP (start with I-/P-/B-Frame QP at 41 and figure out how to get a bitrate that works. Until we get HEVC or Two Pass encoding, there is not much that can be done.




Try lowering Max QP, default is 51, I find 45 works best, Gets rid of some of the blockiness when moving. Try slightly lower if you can. If your bitrate goes skyhigh then your Max QP is too low move it back  up a bit. Good Luck


----------



## vapeahoy (Aug 31, 2016)

I've just barely tested the latest version but I have to say, it works absolutely fantastic so far. I can only hope it continues to do so. Thank you so much!


----------



## ball2hi (Aug 31, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> From what I can see it's due to too low bitrate. You can try experimenting with Constant QP (start with I-/P-/B-Frame QP at 41 and figure out how to get a bitrate that works. Until we get HEVC or Two Pass encoding, there is not much that can be done.


Is HEVC / Two Pass something that needs to be introduced by AMD, or by the OBS developers?


----------



## Flaim (Aug 31, 2016)

ball2hi said:


> Is HEVC / Two Pass something that needs to be introduced by AMD, or by the OBS developers?


or by the stream services (regarding the HEVC part).


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 31, 2016)

ball2hi said:


> Is HEVC / Two Pass something that needs to be introduced by AMD, or by the OBS developers?





Flaim said:


> or by the stream services (regarding the HEVC part).



It needs support by OBS (codec needs to be known), ffmpeg (which most likely already supports it) and streaming sites. I expect YouTube or HitBox to be the first ones to support this - in theory YouTube already can support HEVC streams.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 1, 2016)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

1.3.0pre6 - The AMF SDK Path



> Added: B-Picture settings for Simple Interface (only shown if supported).
> Added: De-Blocking Filter setting for Simple Interface.
> Added: Enforce HRD Compatibility setting for Simple Interface.
> Changed: Language files have been massively simplified.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 1, 2016)

I recommend using the Simple Interface now, as the advanced interface will slowly be replaced by it. In fact, the advanced interface may end up being completely rewritten in the future, because right now it's just ugly as hell - I'd be murdered by UX/UI Designers for this.


----------



## meredith (Sep 2, 2016)

Using 1.3.0pre6 just crashed.


----------



## DracoNB (Sep 2, 2016)

Anything change in the 16.8.3 drivers?


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 2, 2016)

meredith said:


> Using 1.3.0pre6 just crashed.



Please use the proper Issue Tracker for reporting these things, thank you. https://github.com/Xaymar/OBS-AMD-Advanced-Media-Framework#troubleshooting



DracoNB said:


> Anything change in the 16.8.3 drivers?



It ships with a new-ish AMF runtime, most likely fixes a few things I reported as bugs.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 2, 2016)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

1.3.0pre7 - The AMF SDK Path



> Fixed: Incorrect Packet order in Streams and Recordings.
> Fixed: Crushed Colors in Streams and Recordings by forcing a specific set of color settings.
> Fixed: High CPU usage due to increasing timer resolution too early.
> Fixed: Slowness due to repeated Library loading, caused by lost references.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## everyth1ng (Sep 2, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:
> 
> 1.3.0pre7 - The AMF SDK Path
> 
> ...


Thanks for releasing another update so quickly. 1.3.0pre6 wasn't working for me. 1.3.0pre5 and 1.3.0pre7 work great.

I'm using an AMD R9 290 with the Crimson 16.8.3 Hotfix drivers on Windows 10 Pro. I'm using OBS Studio for streaming on Twitch.


----------



## locodicegr (Sep 2, 2016)

I just reinstall OBS and Pre7,

tried recording bf1 beta real fast to see if it works..and finally is working!

all default / simple encoder...but the quality was a bit poor thats all.

thanks for the hard work.


----------



## ball2hi (Sep 2, 2016)

@Xaymar @Jim
I am currently having an issue using OBS Multi-platform, and this encoder after remuxing.

I save my local recordings at FLV, and then use OBS Multi-platform to *remux* them into mp4 for easier video editting. However for some reason now, my videos *after* remuxing have *no thumbnail* unlike before.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 2, 2016)

everyth1ng said:


> Thanks for releasing another update so quickly. 1.3.0pre6 wasn't working for me. 1.3.0pre5 and 1.3.0pre7 work great.
> 
> I'm using an AMD R9 290 with the Crimson 16.8.3 Hotfix drivers on Windows 10 Pro. I'm using OBS Studio for streaming on Twitch.



Neat! I wanted to see more people streaming with AMD hardware so spread the word - it would make my day if a large streamer starts using this plugin.



locodicegr said:


> I just reinstall OBS and Pre7,
> 
> tried recording bf1 beta real fast to see if it works..and finally is working!
> 
> ...



HEVC will fix it! (TM)



ball2hi said:


> @Xaymar @Jim
> I am currently having an issue using OBS Multi-platform, and this encoder after remuxing.
> 
> I save my local recordings at FLV, and then use OBS Multi-platform to *remux* them into mp4 for easier video editting. However for some reason now, my videos *after* remuxing have *no thumbnail* unlike before.
> View attachment 18890



No idea why this happens. Try recording using mkv instead of flv, and use ffmpeg to remux. I can tell you that the issue is not the encoder but how OBS saves the streams.


----------



## ball2hi (Sep 2, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Make sure you are remuxing the h264 stream as annexb. ffmpeg has no issues with this, so consider using ffmpeg instead of avidemux. Also mkv > mp4 > flv.


I'm using the *built in* remux feature from OBS Multiplatform. Also, I am not going to go through the hell of ffmpeg when Avidemux has a simple user interface that is easy to use/understand. I only really use it to split clips by the way.

Also, I save my files as FLV because MP4 become corrupt if the video ends abruptly like from a crash or bluescreen.


----------



## leporel (Sep 2, 2016)

I record three videos with similar settings via OBS+VCE, OBS Studio+MF and OBS Studio+AMF
And compare media info, i notice second video(AMD AMF) does not contain string "Format settings, GOP: M=1, N=30"
Maybe this is the reason of glitches on Twitch


----------



## locodicegr (Sep 2, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Neat! I wanted to see more people streaming with AMD hardware so spread the word - it would make my day if a large streamer starts using this plugin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



any word from amd about the HEVC support?


----------



## everyth1ng (Sep 2, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Neat! I wanted to see more people streaming with AMD hardware so spread the word - it would make my day if a large streamer starts using this plugin.



Well, thanks to you, AMD VCE is absolutely a viable alternative to x264 for streaming. However, as the bitrate requirements are higher with AMD VCE to produce the same video quality as x264, 720p 60 FPS streaming isn't _really_ viable with AMD VCE for non-partnered Twitch streamers. You can do it, but it looks pretty bad at 3000 bitrate. It looks acceptable, in my opinion, at 3500 bitrate, but buffering will definitely be an issue (at least, as of September 2016).

Recommendation for non-partnered Twitch streamers looking to use AMD VCE: If 60 FPS is a must, as it is for me, and you like the performance improvements that come with using GPU encoding, as I do, I would recommend downscaling from 1920x1080 to 960x540 and using a maximum of 3000 bitrate. Alternatively, stick with 720p 30 FPS.

720p 60 FPS 3000 bitrate using the AMD VCE encoder looks roughly equivalent, to my eyes, to 720p 60 FPS x264 superfast with somewhere around 2500-3000 bitrate (ie. not good). GPU encoding is great for people who like to stream competitive first person shooters and want the best performance possible (at the expense of stream video quality, unless you're partnered and able to increase the bitrate beyond 3500).

If I'm missing something, please correct me. Just trying to help!


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 2, 2016)

everyth1ng said:


> Well, thanks to you, AMD VCE is absolutely a viable alternative to x264 for streaming. However, as the bitrate requirements are higher with AMD VCE to produce the same video quality as x264, 720p 60 FPS streaming isn't _really_ viable with AMD VCE for non-partnered Twitch streamers. You can do it, but it looks pretty bad at 3000 bitrate. It looks acceptable, in my opinion, at 3500 bitrate, but buffering will definitely be an issue (at least, as of September 2016).
> 
> Recommendation for non-partnered Twitch streamers looking to use AMD VCE: If 60 FPS is a must, as it is for me, and you like the performance improvements that come with using GPU encoding, as I do, I would recommend downscaling from 1920x1080 to 960x540 and using a maximum of 3000 bitrate. Alternatively, stick with 720p 30 FPS.
> 
> 720p 60 FPS 3000 bitrate using the AMD VCE encoder looks roughly equivalent, to my eyes, to 720p 60 FPS x264 superfast with somewhere around 2500-3000 bitrate (ie. not good). GPU encoding is great for people who like to stream competitive first person shooters and want the best performance possible (at the expense of stream video quality, unless you're partnered and are able to increase the bitrate beyond 3500).



I actually recommend using Constant QP if you need High Quality at 720p60f/1080p60f. I've discovered some pretty neat configurations that offered better quality than x264 at similar bitrates. I stream at solid 3320kbit/s with 1080p60f - it looks absolutely amazing for changes that aren't too dark.


----------



## everyth1ng (Sep 2, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> I actually recommend using Constant QP if you need High Quality at 720p60f/1080p60f. I've discovered some pretty neat configurations that offered better quality than x264 at similar bitrates. I stream at solid 3320kbit/s with 1080p60f - it looks absolutely amazing for changes that aren't too dark.


Interesting. I haven't played around with CQP yet. I'm still following the advice you see everywhere about using CBR. I'll have to experiment further it seems!


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 2, 2016)

ball2hi said:


> I'm using the *built in* remux feature from OBS Multiplatform. Also, I am not going to go through the hell of ffmpeg when Avidemux has a simple user interface that is easy to use/understand. I only really use it to split clips by the way.
> 
> Also, I save my files as FLV because MP4 become corrupt if the video ends abruptly like from a crash or bluescreen.



Use mkv, It doesn't have this issue. Also I was not aware that OBS offered remuxing. It is still required that the h264 stream is decoded into annexb before being cut apart.



leporel said:


> I record three videos with similar settings via OBS+VCE, OBS Strudio+MF and OBS Strudio+AMF
> And compare media info, i notice second video(AMD AMF) does not contain string "Format settings, GOP: M=1, N=30"
> Maybe this is the reason of glitches on Twitch



1.3.0pre7 should in theory help out a bit, if not then I can do nothing. OBS uses ffmpeg-mux, while the amf sdk was designed to return data for libav.



locodicegr said:


> any word from amd about the HEVC support?



So far none, but the component for it is already there - we need solid obs support for proper encoding output now.


----------



## Anvie (Sep 3, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> I actually recommend using Constant QP if you need High Quality at 720p60f/1080p60f. I've discovered some pretty neat configurations that offered better quality than x264 at similar bitrates. I stream at solid 3320kbit/s with 1080p60f - it looks absolutely amazing for changes that aren't too dark.



When I tried out those settings just now my obs kind of freezes, I end up having to kill the process through task manager. What should I change from the Constant QP settings to prevent that? I have a 7950 I don't know if that matters.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 3, 2016)

Anvie said:


> When I tried out those settings just now my obs kind of freezes, I end up having to kill the process through task manager. What should I change from the Constant QP settings to prevent that? I have a 7950 I don't know if that matters.



I don't why or where it froze - it doesn't do that for me. Can you upload a log file where you tried to record so I can take a look?


----------



## ball2hi (Sep 3, 2016)

@Xaymar @Jim
I don't really know what's going on now. I didn't even remux it, the file on the left *(Saturday)* is a complete gray thumbnail. *Then* when I used Avidemux to cut a clip it still kept the gray thumbnail.





*EDIT:* I did another quick recording. Initially it creates  a working thumbnail at the beginning of the recording. Then once I stop recording it changes the thumbnail to that gray screen.

EDIT(2): Did some more testing. Idk what you changed between this and 3(?) versions ago but this is the first time I've had issues with thumbnails since using this plugin.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 3, 2016)

ball2hi said:


> @Xaymar @Jim
> I don't really know what's going on now. I didn't even remux it, the file on the left *(Saturday)* is a complete gray thumbnail. *Then* when I used Avidemux to cut a clip it still kept the gray thumbnail.
> View attachment 18912
> 
> ...







No such issue here. If you absolutely need the thumbnails, report an issue on the issue tracker using these instructions: https://github.com/Xaymar/OBS-AMD-Advanced-Media-Framework/wiki/Reporting-Issues


----------



## ball2hi (Sep 3, 2016)

@Xaymar
I think I may have solved the issue. I was apparently using *Pre-6* still and just updated to *Pre-7*, which I thought I already did. Did a few tests and everything seems fine and I'm able to use Avidemux to cut the short tests into clips that retain proper thumbnails.

The only issue right now is that *OBS Multiplatform*'s built in remux (convert to mp4) still isn't playing nice and gives the videos no thumbnail once remuxed. However I think this is something that @Jim has to fix.

By the way just for curiosity's sake. What does the "Quality Preset" options do? I know that they make the encoder work more/less depending what you set but does it affect quality or does it just affect file-size?


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 3, 2016)

ball2hi said:


> @Xaymar
> I think I may have solved the issue. I was apparently using *Pre-6* still and just updated to *Pre-7*, which I thought I already did. Did a few tests and everything seems fine and I'm able to use Avidemux to cut the short tests into clips that retain proper thumbnails.
> 
> The only issue right now is that *OBS Multiplatform*'s built in remux (convert to mp4) still isn't playing nice and gives the videos no thumbnail once remuxed. However I think this is something that @Jim has to fix.
> ...



As far as I know, the Quality Preset sets up a few options that are visible to the encoder and some internal parameters. I don't know the exact details, as the AMF SDK is not exactly Open Source, it's just licensed under MIT.


----------



## shiny (Sep 3, 2016)

I just upgraded from pre5 to pre7 today and while recording works excellent, i get this on stream ( Twitch preset on simple mode ) :

https://www.twitch.tv/bgshiny/v/87384175

I tried downgrading - works fine, clean install on pre7 - same result.

I have asus RX 480 8G.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 3, 2016)

shiny said:


> I just upgraded from pre5 to pre7 today and while recording works excellent, i get this on stream ( Twitch preset on simple mode ) :
> 
> https://www.twitch.tv/bgshiny/v/87384175
> 
> ...



@leporel here has a similar issue - I don't know what the cause is. I think it's due to how OBS muxes the packet stream. Oh and please use the Issue Tracker to report issues while following these instructions on how to report an issue properly.


----------



## shiny (Sep 3, 2016)

Also, can you share the CQP settings ?


----------



## shiny (Sep 3, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> @leporel here has a similar issue - I don't know what the cause is. I think it's due to how OBS muxes the packet stream. Oh and please use the Issue Tracker to report issues while following these instructions on how to report an issue properly.



Sure will do, thanks !


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 3, 2016)

shiny said:


> Also, can you share the CQP settings ?



https://github.com/Xaymar/OBS-AMD-Advanced-Media-Framework/issues/61#issuecomment-242947948

Apply those with the Simple Interface (which now has mostly the same settings) and you should get identical quality. Since you don't have B-Frames you'll have to toy around with P-Frame QP to get identical quality.


----------



## everyth1ng (Sep 3, 2016)

shiny said:


> I just upgraded from pre5 to pre7 today and while recording works excellent, i get this on stream ( Twitch preset on simple mode ) :
> 
> https://www.twitch.tv/bgshiny/v/87384175
> 
> ...


I was having the same issue with pre6. That's what I was eluding to in one of my previous posts. When I updated my display drivers and updated to pre7, the issue was fixed. I probably should have specified what exactly I was dealing with earlier with pre6.

EDIT: @Xaymar I think I've replicated the issue. As soon as I disable the Deblocking Filter, I get the same weird green pixelation and distortion. When I enable it again, the issue is resolved. I'm still using pre7.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 4, 2016)

I just successfully tested some Constant QP settings for 1280x720 60fps that look pretty good. Still testing, but it looks much more promising that Constant/Variable Bitrate at the same limit. https://www.twitch.tv/xaymar/v/87426113



everyth1ng said:


> I was having the same issue with pre6. That's what I was eluding to in one of my previous posts. When I updated my display drivers and updated to pre7, the issue was fixed. I probably should have specified what exactly I was dealing with earlier with pre6.
> 
> EDIT: @Xaymar I think I've replicated the issue. As soon as I disable the Deblocking Filter, I get the same weird green pixelation and distortion. When I enable it again, the issue is resolved. I'm still using pre7.



Sweet! I've been trying to reproduce this for ages but have never succeeded (because nobody that experienced it could tell me what caused it for them).


----------



## Momentum (Sep 4, 2016)

care to share those cqp settings for 720p60 xaymar?


----------



## Gonanda (Sep 4, 2016)

@Xaymar, two last releases is terrible, very terrible. When tried save video, I see ETERNAL "saving video..." and videofile is broken in most case!
*Version 1.3.0pre5 - is outstanding stable and running smooth!*


----------



## everyth1ng (Sep 4, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> I just successfully tested some Constant QP settings for 1280x720 60fps that look pretty good. Still testing, but it looks much more promising that Constant/Variable Bitrate at the same limit. https://www.twitch.tv/xaymar/v/87426113



This does look promising!

Here's a video of what I've arrived at with CBR. I'm by no means completely satisfied with the results, but I think I've come up with something that will have very, very little impact on player performance while streaming:

https://www.twitch.tv/everyth1ngtv/v/87463904

Settings:

Key Frame Interval: 2
Quality Preset: Quality
Profile: Main
Profile Level: 5.1
Rate Control Method: CBR
Bitrate: 3200 (I'm really pushing it with the bitrate here)
QP Minimum: 18
QP Maximum: 51
Filler Data: Enabled
Frame Skipping: Enabled
Deblocking Filter: Enabled
Base Resolution: 1920x1080
Output Resolution: 960x540
Downscale Filter: Lanczos
FPS: 60

I'm open to suggestions! And I'll be looking into what Xaymar is doing, for sure.


----------



## leporel (Sep 4, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> https://www.twitch.tv/xaymar/v/87426113


your's video have same my video issue when enabled AdobeFlash in "chrome://plugins/" and Hardware Acceleration ON, but without color artifacts (with Flash-Off and HardwareAcceleration ON - everything works fine)
video have 10-25 fps and non-stop increasing number of "Skipped Frames"

UPD: I dont know what happend (updated chrome or amd drivers, i do this last days, or twitch updates), i look my old sample video on twitch and color artifacts not apper, but video have issue as described above

UPD2: Old sample video on twitch streamed via media foundation have same issue
UPD3: Actually now all the videos on twitch have varying degrees of lag when enabled Flash


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 4, 2016)

Momentum said:


> care to share those cqp settings for 720p60 xaymar?





everyth1ng said:


> This does look promising!
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm open to suggestions! And I'll be looking into what Xaymar is doing, for sure.



Keyframe Interval: 2
Quality Preset: Balanced
Profile: Main (for Twitch compatibility)
Profile Level: 4.1
Rate Control Method: CQP
Minimum QP: 36
Maximum QP: 51
I-/P-/B-Frame QP: 31/38/43
Use Custom Buffer Size: No
B-Picture Pattern: 3
B-Picture Reference: Enabled
B-Picture Delta QP: 2
Reference B-Picture Delta QP: 1
Deblocking Filter: Enabled
Enforce HRD Compatibility: Enabled

If your GPU does not support B-Pictures/B-Frames, you'll have to figure out how to get similar quality with just I and P frames. It's gonna be around 10% I-Frames to 90% P-Frames, so you'll have to adjust to that - with B-Frames it's 10% I-Frames, 30% P-Frames and 60% B-Frames.



resonansER said:


> @Xaymar, two last releases is terrible, very terrible. When tried save video, I see ETERNAL "saving video..." and videofile is broken in most case!
> *Version 1.3.0pre5 - is outstanding stable and running smooth!*



There is almost no difference between 1.3.0pre5 and 1.3.0pre7 when it comes to encoding - all I did was fix bugs related to crashing, updating language files and fix shared strings. If you encounter issues now that didn't happen before, start with a clean install of OBS Studio and the Plugin!



leporel said:


> your's video have same my video issue when enabled AdobeFlash in "chrome://plugins/" and Hardware Acceleration ON, but without color artifacts (with Flash-Off and HardwareAcceleration ON - everything works fine)
> video have 10-25 fps and non-stop increasing number of "Skipped Frames"
> 
> UPD: I dont know what happend (updated chrome or amd drivers, i do this last days, or twitch updates), i look my old sample video on twitch and color artifacts not apper, but video have issue as described above
> ...



Please just let Flash Player die and use the HTML5 Player - you can sign in for the beta and on many channels it's actually the default now. If you are partnered, you should contact them about making that the default player for your channel. I can't fix what Adobe broke 5 years ago. Flash Player needs to die.

Edit: Additionally, @everyth1ng figured out why it happened for him/her. It's something to do with Deblocking Filter


----------



## leporel (Sep 4, 2016)

> Edit: Additionally, @everyth1ng figured out why it happened for him/her. It's something to do with Deblocking Filter


not in my case, anyway i hate flash player and hope soon it will die

Unpleasant feature with CS:GO and R9 280X, when setup above 30FPS (48 or 60), then mouse micro-lagging in game (fps in game 90-130, as record at 30 fps), uncomfortable for csgo


----------



## RytoEX (Sep 5, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Please just let Flash Player die and use the HTML5 Player - you can sign in for the beta and on many channels it's actually the default now. If you are partnered, you should contact them about making that the default player for your channel. I can't fix what Adobe broke 5 years ago. Flash Player needs to die.



As far as I know, you can't just sign up for the HTML5 player beta.  Twitch's FAQ on the matter doesn't mention signing up for it, and their blog posts indicate that, unless you're a Turbo user, the only way currently to get the official beta HTML5 player is to be randomly selected.  Things may be different for Twitch partners, but they haven't publicly posted anything about it that I've seen.

Though, I agree that the departure of Flash is long overdue and is going more slowly than I'd like.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 5, 2016)

RytoEX said:


> As far as I know, you can't just sign up for the HTML5 player beta.  Twitch's FAQ on the matter doesn't mention signing up for it, and their blog posts indicate that, unless you're a Turbo user, the only way currently to get the official beta HTML5 player is to be randomly selected.  Things may be different for Twitch partners, but they haven't publicly posted anything about it that I've seen.



chrome://plugins/ and disable Flash Player and you'll be "automatically" selected for the player. That's how I got in.


----------



## everyth1ng (Sep 5, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Edit: Additionally, @everyth1ng figured out why it happened for him/her. It's something to do with Deblocking Filter



@Xaymar It looks like I spoke too soon about resolving the issue. I've been able to reproduce it again, despite having the Deblocking Filter enabled. Enabling it had a positive effect, but the issue is still occurring, as you can see in the second video below:

540p: https://www.twitch.tv/everyth1ngtv/v/87646684
720p: https://www.twitch.tv/everyth1ngtv/v/87650354

Settings:

Key Frame Interval: 2
Quality Preset: Quality
Profile: Main
Profile Level: 5.1
Rate Control Method: CBR
Bitrate: 3200
QP Minimum: 18
QP Maximum: 51
Filler Data: Enabled
Frame Skipping: Enabled
Deblocking Filter: Enabled
Base Resolution: 1920x1080
Output Resolution: 960x540 for the first video, 1280x720 for the second video.
Downscale Filter: Lanczos
FPS: 60


----------



## Nexus992 (Sep 5, 2016)

Been using this for a little bit now and can't seem to figure out the settings for recording, any tips?

This is my card AMD R9 380


----------



## locodicegr (Sep 5, 2016)

Nexus992 said:


> Been using this for a little bit now and can't seem to figure out the settings for recording, any tips?
> 
> This is my card AMD R9 380



Reinstall OBS Studio (64 bit) + Pre7 choose advanced & AMF Simple Encoder
leave it all default (its ready anyway) and start recording to test it...then start mess with settings
if you know what they do...lol :p

we have the same card so i need your feedback on this...try the simple / default settings and tell me
if it worked.

thanks.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 5, 2016)

everyth1ng said:


> @Xaymar It looks like I spoke too soon about resolving the issue. I've been able to reproduce it again, despite having the Deblocking Filter enabled. Enabling it had a positive effect, but the issue is still occurring, as you can see in the second video below:
> 
> 540p: https://www.twitch.tv/everyth1ngtv/v/87646684
> 720p: https://www.twitch.tv/everyth1ngtv/v/87650354
> ...



Profile Level: 4.1
Quality Preset: Balanced or Speed
Frame Skipping: Disabled

Try those.



Nexus992 said:


> Been using this for a little bit now and can't seem to figure out the settings for recording, any tips?
> 
> This is my card AMD R9 380



Use the Simple Interface (with the Advanced Output) and then under Preset select "Recording". It'll select the best possible configuration available for your GPU.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 5, 2016)

There is currently a known issue with 1.3.0pre6 and pre7 that causes OBS to go into madman mode and somehow duplicate P-Frames. I'll include a temporary fix in pre8 until OBS actually supports what I need to do for proper decoding.
If you can't wait a few days, use 1.3.0pre5 in the mean time.

Edit: See https://obsproject.com/mantis/view.php?id=614


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 7, 2016)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

1.3.0pre8 - The AMF SDK Path



> Fixed: Fixed some values not being applied in 32-Bit.
> Fixed: "Enforce streaming service encoder settings" is now properly used, thanks to Jim.
> Fixed: Simple Interface will now correctly update when a setting is modified.
> Fixed: Decode and Presentation Timestamps are now correct, thanks to Jim.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Nexus992 (Sep 7, 2016)

I discovered increasing bitrate fixed the boxes and blurriness, everything is working really well thanks. :D


----------



## everyth1ng (Sep 7, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Profile Level: 4.1
> Quality Preset: Balanced or Speed
> Frame Skipping: Disabled
> 
> Try those.



Just tested these settings. I've discovered that, at the very beginning of a stream, image quality becomes severely pixelated and distorted no matter what settings I use. After a couple of minutes, however, image quality stabilizes. I'm not sure what this is about.

Also, I'm having trouble installing 1.3.0pre8. The installer doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 7, 2016)

everyth1ng said:


> Just tested these settings. I've discovered that, at the very beginning of a stream, image quality becomes severely pixelated and distorted no matter what settings I use. After a couple of minutes, however, image quality stabilizes. I'm not sure what this is about.
> 
> Also, I'm having trouble installing 1.3.0pre8. The installer doesn't seem to be working.



The installer should work fine, or at least it does here. Redownload if you have issues with it.

As for the quality stabilizing over a few seconds, that's normal because at the beginning there's no reference frames to use and it slowly gathers them. I could force them but that would force them permanently - not the ideal case.


----------



## everyth1ng (Sep 7, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> The installer should work fine, or at least it does here. Redownload if you have issues with it.



Yep, I downloaded it again and it installed properly. Thanks!

Edit: I'm getting out of sync audio with 1.3.0pre8.


----------



## vapeahoy (Sep 7, 2016)

everyth1ng said:


> Edit: I'm getting out of sync audio with 1.3.0pre8.



I tried several times too, it first seemed to go out of sync to the point of no audio at all. Was very confusing, thought it was because of something else, wasted quite a few hours on it :\ Reverted back to **.7


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 8, 2016)

everyth1ng said:


> Yep, I downloaded it again and it installed properly. Thanks!
> 
> Edit: I'm getting out of sync audio with 1.3.0pre8.





vapeahoy said:


> I tried several times too, it first seemed to go out of sync to the point of no audio at all. Was very confusing, thought it was because of something else, wasted quite a few hours on it :\ Reverted back to **.7



Try this version and report back: http://cdn.xaymar.com/private/2016/...5E939768BB13_OBS-AMD-AMF-Plugin-Installer.exe


----------



## vapeahoy (Sep 8, 2016)

can try that one tomorrow maybe. if not everyth1ng can try it.


----------



## everyth1ng (Sep 8, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Try this version and report back: http://cdn.xaymar.com/private/2016/...5E939768BB13_OBS-AMD-AMF-Plugin-Installer.exe


The audio appears to be back in sync, but image quality has taken a severe hit. I'm using the exact same settings as before, and this is the result: https://www.twitch.tv/everyth1ngtv The pause at the 4 minute mark is me tabbing out of the game for a few seconds.

I'll keep that video up for a day so that you can see it. It's just me spectating a match of CSGO.


----------



## vapeahoy (Sep 8, 2016)

I also tested recording and did a streaming test watching some videos. Audio was in sync from both pc's, picture quality was above excellent. Thanks Xaymar!


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 8, 2016)

everyth1ng said:


> The audio appears to be back in sync, but image quality has taken a severe hit. I'm using the exact same settings as before, and this is the result: https://www.twitch.tv/everyth1ngtv/v/88206710 The pause at the 4 minute mark is me tabbing out of the game for a few seconds.
> 
> I'll keep that video up for a day so that you can see it. It's just me spectating a match of CSGO.



That occasionally happens with a GOP Size too low or when OBS was started earlier than the game.



vapeahoy said:


> I also tested recording and did a streaming test watching some videos. Audio was in sync from both pc's, picture quality was above excellent. Thanks Xaymar!



Sweet.


----------



## Steeled_Pick (Sep 8, 2016)

ok so 1.30 pre 8 sound massively out of sync and fails 3/4's of the way. https://www.twitch.tv/steeled_pick/v/88227280

The modified version you have provided now has everything back in sync .
https://www.twitch.tv/steeled_pick/v/88230485

Looks pretty good with my gcn 1 card. 7950


----------



## vapeahoy (Sep 8, 2016)

Ye it was massively screwed, I deleted about 10-12 recordings after that. =)


----------



## shiny (Sep 8, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Try this version and report back: http://cdn.xaymar.com/private/2016/...5E939768BB13_OBS-AMD-AMF-Plugin-Installer.exe



Should i update with this or pre8 ?


----------



## Gonanda (Sep 8, 2016)

@Xaymar, were is GOP options in your mod? I found only IDR (keyframe) in extended version. :)


----------



## zapoqx (Sep 9, 2016)

So I decided to give it a try after updating my amd drivers finally on a hunch about something.  So now that I started this up, I don't know the settings well enough to contfigure it correctly.  I figure since I didn't need to constantly go on and off on twitch to test if the stream works or not, I just did a local recording using the twitch preset, but edited the bitrate just a hair down.

First recording, I accidentally left it on Speed quality and it came out very blocky and not decent at all while I was in game, but when I had nothing but a black background and the overlay and my cam, it was seemingly good.

So I tried 2nd recording with high quality preset.  It seemed it still had some shaky/flickering-like aspect to it this time (pretty much a toned down version of the first recording), but not nearly as bad.

I am figuring its the settings that I need to tweak, but I do not know which in this case since I'm still unfamiliar with how each setting works.

I am using an R7 260X though.


----------



## Gonanda (Sep 9, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> There is almost no difference between 1.3.0pre5 and 1.3.0pre7 when it comes to encoding - all I did was fix bugs related to crashing, updating language files and fix shared strings. If you encounter issues now that didn't happen before, start with a clean install of OBS Studio and the Plugin!



Ok. *I did all as you said: uninstalled obs-studio and installed his as fresh install AGAIN. Then install your plugin 1.3.0 pre8.* This is terrible! VERRY terrible!  Pre8 worse then previous two!
*When I tried save video, I see ETERNAL "saving video..." and videofile is broken in most case! And when I recorded video at last - ALL my video drops down in squares*!
*PRE5 still works as a charm!* I repeat it again: *Version 1.3.0pre5 - is outstanding stable and running smooth*!

This is specifications of my hardware:
HexaCore AMD Phenom II X6 Black Edition 1090T, 3,2 GHz
Asus Crosshair IV Formula
2Х4 ГБ DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM G-Skill RipJaws
Asus Radeon HD7950 3072Mb GDDR5 900Mhz (HD7950-DC2T-3GD5-V2)
Dell 2707WFP 27" LCD и LG 23MP65

And this is optioins of obs-studio:


----------



## Patrick Ewalt (Sep 9, 2016)

Xaymar,

I really want to express my gratitude for all of your and other's contributions to this project, of course OBS, but especially with AMF.  The access to the encoding engine that this provides has really enabled a whole new level of quality encoding for me whether for streaming or recording purposes.  Let me know if I should post the bug reports for these and where I should do that if you don't feel like reading below, here's a summary of issues I wanted to report to help out:

pre07 - Working very well for me on both streaming and recording.  Currently recording is done at 60fps 1080p, profile 4.1-5.1 all work well, I've stuck with 5.1 because it seems to provide excellent quality and no more or less impact to concurrent system performance than the other profiles.  With pre-07 however I cannot use the Quality preset, only Bal and Speed, Bal seems to be fine for my purposes.  I'll try to upload some examples later for viewing.  I've included the settings I've been using below.  I've been able to stream to Twitch using CQP with the settings also posted below, even at profile 5.1, which interestingly  yielded me the least amount of delay in terms of stream to endpoint/user and held consistent for over 3 hours of stream, vs. using 4.1 I ended up with varying degrees of delay from 12 seconds to 1 minute, across 3 separate stream sessions of an hour a piece, all to the same ingest cluster, yet the 5.1 to the same cluster was giving me 5-7 seconds of total delay.  Just thought I'd report that finding.  My system is really old so being able to do this at all, has been amazing and thanks to your hard work.  And now the performance of my gameplay is way up, it feels good, you know what I mean, the games just don't seem to drag like before during streaming/recording.

Pre08 - Not working at all for streaming or recording, settings left same as 7 and videos come out with mass green areas and blocks, framerate reports playback of file at 40.6666667 or so frames instead of 60 as set, colors allover and audio badly out of sync.  I noticed audio sync issues in 7 as well, but then I realized I was using an ancient ipad2 to test the stream, once I used a few separate computers and newer phones, the audio problem was gone, so I think the HW in the ipad2 just couldn't keep up with what I was streaming.  It looked great everywhere else, on twitch.tv web or in standalone apps I have through windows store, and audio was perfect.  Not sure what all changed or maybe if it's just pertaining to my card/setup.  I've attached the settings, I'll upload the files, I think my recordings should be up on my twitch page for any streams done, for the last few they've been using 7 with the CQP settings below, and I'll be streaming later tonight.  If they're not there let me know and I'll see what I can do.

PRE-07 Examples Below:  (Pre-08 I accidentally deleted all of them in a fit of rage lol so I will have to reinstall and record again if you'd like to see them)

Stream Recording: https://www.twitch.tv/spikeypup1/v/88351235  (Sorry audio was copy-blocked but starts up again at 4:00 mark)
On System Recording: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwEd13njuru2eE1GV3NoLVRiUmc/view?usp=sharing (About 1GB File)

Settings For Each:


 

 



System is i7 960 (yes, it's old lol)
24GB DDR2 @ 1600Mhz
R9 255X (OEM MSI Card) w two 27" displays @ 1080

If you need OBS logs or what not just let me know.

Great work, Keep it up! :)

-Patrick


----------



## locodicegr (Sep 9, 2016)

Guys if you have problems and recording with MP4, try recording with MKV.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 9, 2016)

Steeled_Pick said:


> ok so 1.30 pre 8 sound massively out of sync and fails 3/4's of the way. https://www.twitch.tv/steeled_pick/v/88227280
> 
> The modified version you have provided now has everything back in sync .
> https://www.twitch.tv/steeled_pick/v/88230485
> ...



Neat, that means it's fixed in 1.3.0rc1.



shiny said:


> Should i update with this or pre8 ?



You should use 1.3.0rc1 now.



resonansER said:


> @Xaymar, were is GOP options in your mod? I found only IDR (keyframe) in extended version. :)



1.3.0rc1 adds GOP Size now, it should either be left alone or set identical to your keyframe interval. Keep in mind that GOP Size is in Frames, while Keyframe interval is in seconds.



zapoqx said:


> So I decided to give it a try after updating my amd drivers finally on a hunch about something.  So now that I started this up, I don't know the settings well enough to contfigure it correctly.  I figure since I didn't need to constantly go on and off on twitch to test if the stream works or not, I just did a local recording using the twitch preset, but edited the bitrate just a hair down.
> 
> First recording, I accidentally left it on Speed quality and it came out very blocky and not decent at all while I was in game, but when I had nothing but a black background and the overlay and my cam, it was seemingly good.
> 
> ...



There is a "Twitch" preset in the simple interface, use it.



resonansER said:


> Ok. *I did all as you said: uninstalled obs-studio and installed his as fresh install AGAIN. Then install your plugin 1.3.0 pre8.* This is terrible! VERRY terrible!  Pre8 worse then previous two!
> *When I tried save video, I see ETERNAL "saving video..." and videofile is broken in most case! And when I recorded video at last - ALL my video drops down in squares*!
> *PRE5 still works as a charm!* I repeat it again: *Version 1.3.0pre5 - is outstanding stable and running smooth*!



This discussion forum is not meant for support or reporting issues. Please use the Issue Tracker for that. Additionally, please consider using the Simple Interface unless you absolutely have a reason to use the Advanced Interface (you don't, there is no reason to use it any more).
Also please stop *yelling* *at* me or I will just ignore you in the future.



Patrick Ewalt said:


> Xaymar,
> 
> ... wall of text ...



Same as above, please use the Simple Interface. There is no reason to use the Advanced Interface anymore, anything you could do there should be possible in the Simple Interface (except the weird Keyframe intervals).

Edit: Also the issue you reported is already known and fixed in 1.3.0rc1.



locodicegr said:


> Guys if you have problems and recording with MP4, try recording with MKV.



Yep, mkv is preferred formats for recording. MP4 is not good enough to handle crashes, abrupt stream corruption or similar.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 9, 2016)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

1.3.0rc1 - The AMF SDK Path



> Updated: Languages en-US (American English), vi-VN (Vietnamese), de-DE (German).
> Changed: Internally using 64-Bit Integers instead of Doubles to improve timestamp precision.
> Fixed: Emergency Quit will now use a timestamp in the future so that OBS exits properly.
> Fixed: Audio/Video desynchronization due to modifying presentation instead of decode timestamp.
> Added: Options for CABAC and GOP Size, thanks to a bit of RE-work.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ball2hi (Sep 9, 2016)

@Xaymar
Using *1.3.0 Pre8 Fix* and went into Avidemux to try and cut some highlights from an 8 hour stream. Unfortunately it seems my high-quality local recording stopped processing the video-side *2 hours 10 minutes 11 seconds 313 ms*. It seems to have kept processing the audio side, but I'm a bit upset as I lost some good highlights =/

Log: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/6c9ce4a3b346eb5a9f9e232d23346bdf
Twitch Timestamp: https://www.twitch.tv/3ybx/v/88321493?t=2h10m11s

I can't seem to even go past that point in VLC media player. The file-size is also very small for an 8 hour stream so it's probably long-gone.

I'll be updating to the newer version you just released now. Just felt like logging this incident. Also, what is "Customer Group of Pictures Size" in the simple section. Will this allow us to stream and record in different frame rates?


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 9, 2016)

ball2hi said:


> @Xaymar
> Using *1.3.0 Pre8 Fix* and went into Avidemux to try and cut some highlights from an 8 hour stream. Unfortunately it seems my high-quality local recording stopped processing the video-side *2 hours 10 minutes 11 seconds 313 ms*. It seems to have kept processing the audio side, but I'm a bit upset as I lost some good highlights =/
> 
> I'll be updating to the newer version you just released now. Just felt like logging this incident. Also, what is "Customer Group of Pictures Size" in the simple section. Will this allow us to stream and record in different frame rates?



The recording thing is a bug in AMF, nothing i do anything about. As for GOP size, read up on wikipedia about it: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Group_of_pictures.
Recording and streaming in different framerates requires OBS support for it.


----------



## vapeahoy (Sep 9, 2016)

Ok so..
There seems to be a tendency of random people thinking this should be a solution to get better quality to that standard of which someone who is partnered can have. That's never going to happen unless you get access to that higher bitrate by the service prover that is twitch or similar.
I can with this use the default cpq settings and get up to staggering 60mbit quality on c-cards,that i could use on youtube if i was a youtuber. It looks just awesome.
I happily accept that 3500kbit doesnt look anything like it, but it looks ok all things considered. It's just there to allow you to show you what you do. For many purposes, far beyond gaming, it allows very good picture quality. And cost a fraction of the cpu cycles, my pc runs cooler. I'm thrilled by this!
But as for twitch streaming etc., 3500kbit will never allow a crystal sharp quality for 144hz<>60fps tear free capture for instance. Maybe have some realistic expectations here.
Looking at the bright side, h.265 is intriguing and the streaming services could up their bandwidth allowance at some point.
It is however more then enough to have some audio and picture to allow you to say hello to the world, as it were.

Hello!


----------



## Steeled_Pick (Sep 9, 2016)

Latest test with RC1, Looking good. I'm happy https://www.twitch.tv/steeled_pick/v/88402657

Thank you Xaymar !


----------



## locodicegr (Sep 9, 2016)

vapeahoy said:


> Ok so..
> There seems to be a tendency of random people thinking this should be a solution to get better quality to that standard of which someone who is partnered can have. That's never going to happen unless you get access to that higher bitrate by the service prover that is twitch or similar.
> I can with this use the default cpq settings and get up to staggering 60mbit quality on c-cards,that i could use on youtube if i was a youtuber. It looks just awesome.
> I happily accept that 3500kbit doesnt look anything like it, but it looks ok all things considered. It's just there to allow you to show you what you do. For many purposes, far beyond gaming, it allows very good picture quality. And cost a fraction of the cpu cycles, my pc runs cooler. I'm thrilled by this!
> ...




And some people mess with settings and they dont know that they even do , lol! 

I keep them all default and works great.

Recording/Streaming/Youtube Preset and good to go.


----------



## vapeahoy (Sep 9, 2016)

I just set minimimum to to 0 and max to whatever that was, and 3500 and it's fine! :D


----------



## ball2hi (Sep 9, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> The recording thing is a bug in AMF, nothing i do anything about.


What is the bug exactly? Also, is there a possible work a round? This is very important as I plan to be streaming tournaments in the near future but want to record locally 1080p and upload to YouTube later. It would really suck if I couldn't use h.264 for local encoder for those important streams.


----------



## Cores (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi!

I have a problem on "1.3.0 rc1". After random time (from 30 to 50 min) of streaming, I  catch a video driver crash always.

Is this a normal?

My computer specs are: i5 2500K 3.3 Ghz, 16 Gb RAM, AMD R9 285 2 Gb, 1 Tb HDD
Soft: Windows 10 x64, OBS 0.15.4 64-Bit, Plugin Version: 1.3.0rc1, AMD Driver 16.8.3
Settings (twitch default preset)
Logs
Stream Link


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 9, 2016)

ball2hi said:


> What is the bug exactly? Also, is there a possible work a round? This is very important as I plan to be streaming tournaments in the near future but want to record locally 1080p and upload to YouTube later. It would really suck if I couldn't use h.264 for local encoder for those important streams.



With certain settings the GPU gets slower and slower at encoding until eventually it just gives up. I'm not entirely sure why or how to fix it - it just happens. You can try underclocking your card back to reference, keeping it's fan always at maximum to keep it cool and forcing 3D clocks so it doesn't hiccup while encoding.



Cores said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have a problem on "1.3.0 rc1". After random time (from 30 to 50 min) of streaming, I  catch a video driver crash always.
> 
> ...



Upgrade your Driver to Version 16.9.1 and underclock the card back to a stock R9 285 (CPU Clock 918, Memory Clock 1375), that should solve it on a R9 285. For me it always crashed after 3-5 minutes recording with the vendor OC.


----------



## everyth1ng (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong here, as I haven't changed any of my settings, but I'm getting massive dropped frames with 1.3.0 rc1. Bitrate skyrockets up to 10000 kb/s from 3000 kb/s as soon as I load a game, and I start getting dropped frames.


----------



## zapoqx (Sep 10, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> There is a "Twitch" preset in the simple interface, use it..


O_o  I did.  That is what I said.  I just didn't have a picture of it.  I wasn't using the advanced section for that reason that I figured the preset as a few posts back said should detect and use what may be best for me.


----------



## ball2hi (Sep 10, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> With certain settings the GPU gets slower and slower at encoding until eventually it just gives up. I'm not entirely sure why or how to fix it - it just happens. You can try underclocking your card back to reference, keeping it's fan always at maximum to keep it cool and forcing 3D clocks so it doesn't hiccup while encoding.


Ugh. I just had this problem happen again. 6½ hour local recording gone. I've never had this happen before, but I recently started playing CS:GO and I have my fps cap set to 999 in-game, and 71 in main menu. Maybe my fps cap of 999, or my low fps cap of 71 in the main menu is causing some issue?


----------



## locodicegr (Sep 10, 2016)

ball2hi said:


> Ugh. I just had this problem happen again. 6½ hour local recording gone. I've never had this happen before, but I recently started playing CS:GO and I have my fps cap set to 999 in-game, and 71 in main menu. Maybe my fps cap of 999, or my low fps cap of 71 in the main menu is causing some issue?



no reason at all to cap 999.....cap 300 for cs entirely.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 10, 2016)

everyth1ng said:


> I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong here, as I haven't changed any of my settings, but I'm getting massive dropped frames with 1.3.0 rc1. Bitrate skyrockets up to 10000 kb/s from 3000 kb/s as soon as I load a game, and I start getting dropped frames.



Start the game before you start OBS or find a tool that forces your GPU to always be in 3D gaming clock speeds.



zapoqx said:


> O_o  I did.  That is what I said.  I just didn't have a picture of it.  I wasn't using the advanced section for that reason that I figured the preset as a few posts back said should detect and use what may be best for me.



It detects what it can and otherwise uses Twitch limits. Also sorry, i thought your post had images for the advanced one - too many people using the advanced interface without knowing shit about how to use it. You can try changing GOP Size to be larger or using a slightly larger Buffer Size than your bitrate. The exact settings to achieve maximum quality are different for everyone.


----------



## John Difool (Sep 10, 2016)

locodicegr said:


> Guys if you have problems and recording with MP4, try recording with MKV.



You want to import a MKV in Premiere, isn´t?. You can´t do it directly.
https://forums.adobe.com/thread/998329
https://forums.adobe.com/thread/998329
greeZ
J.D


----------



## locodicegr (Sep 10, 2016)

John Difool said:


> You want to import a MKV in Premiere, isn´t?. You can´t do it directly.
> https://forums.adobe.com/thread/998329
> greeZ
> J.D


No im not using premiere, im using sony vegas.
mp4 have problems with recording, better use mkv.


----------



## ball2hi (Sep 10, 2016)

Holy smokes, it happened again. Ever since I updated from *Pre-7* my videos have been non-stop failing to finish through a whole recording. I am monitoring my GPU, temperatures never go above 65%, core clock never goes below 1330 (except during menu transitions, reaches 1100).

Could this be an issue with MKV? Maybe I should try reverting back to FLV. Something is just incredibly wrong, and this is getting very annoying how *every stream* now gets cut off on my disk. Could it be the CABAC option? I use h.264 for streaming and local encoding, perhaps having it enabled for both is a bad thing?


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 10, 2016)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

1.3.0rc2 - The AMF SDK Path



> Updated: Languages vi-VN (Vietnamese), es-ES (Spanish).
> Changed: Advanced Interface applies Parameters slightly differently now.
> Added: 'Default' for Enforce HRD Compatibility, Deblocking Filter and CABAC.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 10, 2016)

John Difool said:


> You want to import a MKV in Premiere, isn´t?. You can´t do it directly.
> https://forums.adobe.com/thread/998329



OBS supports remuxing, which is much more stable than directly recording to mp4. You can always redo the remux without much work - redoing a recording/stream is much harder.



locodicegr said:


> No im not using premiere, im using sony vegas.
> mp4 have problems with recording, better use mkv.



mkv, ts or flv. Depends on which you prefer - for me it's mkv and I mostly only test with mkv and ts.



ball2hi said:


> Holy smokes, it happened again. Ever since I updated from *Pre-7* my videos have been non-stop failing to finish through a whole recording. I am monitoring my GPU, temperatures never go above 65%, core clock never goes below 1330 (except during menu transitions, reaches 1100).
> 
> Could this be an issue with MKV? Maybe I should try reverting back to FLV. Something is just incredibly wrong, and this is getting very annoying how *every stream* now gets cut off on my disk. Could it be the CABAC option? I use h.264 for streaming and local encoding, perhaps having it enabled for both is a bad thing?



Are you on Driver Version 16.9.1? If so, make sure to first use Display Driver Uninstaller to remove the AMD driver and then install the new driver. I'm still waiting on it to happen to me so I can send AMD some memdumps (which can be >2GB in size).


----------



## Cores (Sep 10, 2016)

Thx Xaymar!
I was upgrade my video card driver to 16.9.1 and downclock GPU to reference settings, so my streams no more freeze again.

But I have a question about quality of video at Twitch.
If I use Playclaw - I get a nice movie like this (Twitch) (Settings, Twitch Inspector)
But at OBS with settings like playclaw I get less acceptable movie (Twitch) (Settings, Twitch Inspector)

Do any one have ideas how to improve video quality?


----------



## ball2hi (Sep 11, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Are you on Driver Version 16.9.1? If so, make sure to first use Display Driver Uninstaller to remove the AMD driver and then install the new driver. I'm still waiting on it to happen to me so I can send AMD some memdumps (which can be >2GB in size).


I'm using the previous version to that. I can update, but I'm going to try disabling CABAC for my next stream. I'm getting really frustrated with losing some funny highlights. Let me go get DDU going and download the latets beta drivers.

*EDIT*: I've updated my drivers and updated to the newest plugin. I've disabled CABAC for both my stream and local encoder, and enabled debug tracing for my local encoder. Time to test this. Also like to point out as I don't know if it's a known issue still or not, but the the plugin is still refusing to listen to CBR. Even with "Filler Data" enabled, it drops as low as 150 kb/s during no action, and even though i have it set to 3000 bitrate with 1500 buffer, it can still jump to 4500 kb/s. Seems to hover at 3500 bitrate.


----------



## ball2hi (Sep 11, 2016)

Alright so I've updated my drivers, updated the plugin, and disabled CABAC. I also wasn't even streaming this time, only local recording. It still happened!

Here is a log using debug tracing: https://gist.github.com/eed3867dac5aadc134308985944421d6

Maybe it's related to the profile level? It defaults to 5.2 in recording.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 11, 2016)

Cores said:


> Thx Xaymar!
> I was upgrade my video card driver to 16.9.1 and downclock GPU to reference settings, so my streams no more freeze again.
> 
> But I have a question about quality of video at Twitch.
> ...



Increase bitrate, lower QP, increase GOP Size. There are many ways to improve quality, you just have to find the one thing that you need to change.



ball2hi said:


> I'm using the previous version to that. I can update, but I'm going to try disabling CABAC for my next stream. I'm getting really frustrated with losing some funny highlights. Let me go get DDU going and download the latets beta drivers.
> 
> *EDIT*: I've updated my drivers and updated to the newest plugin. I've disabled CABAC for both my stream and local encoder, and enabled debug tracing for my local encoder. Time to test this. Also like to point out as I don't know if it's a known issue still or not, but the the plugin is still refusing to listen to CBR. Even with "Filler Data" enabled, it drops as low as 150 kb/s during no action, and even though i have it set to 3000 bitrate with 1500 buffer, it can still jump to 4500 kb/s. Seems to hover at 3500 bitrate.





ball2hi said:


> Alright so I've updated my drivers, updated the plugin, and disabled CABAC. I also wasn't even streaming this time, only local recording. It still happened!
> 
> Here is a log using debug tracing: https://gist.github.com/eed3867dac5aadc134308985944421d6
> 
> Maybe it's related to the profile level? It defaults to 5.2 in recording.



Looks like it's either that or a driver issue. If you want me to report it back to AMD, I need a full process dump of obs32.exe or obs64.exe. Simply open Task Manager, right click on obs32.exe or obs64.exe, select "Create dump file", wait, upload the file that it tells you the path of to a hoster (mediafire.com, mega.co.nz, ... - anything with dl speed above 200kbps) and then i can send it along to AMD with a log file and debug tracing active.


----------



## ball2hi (Sep 11, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Looks like it's either that or a driver issue. If you want me to report it back to AMD, I need a full process dump of obs32.exe or obs64.exe. Simply open Task Manager, right click on obs32.exe or obs64.exe, select "Create dump file", wait, upload the file that it tells you the path of to a hoster (mediafire.com, mega.co.nz, ... - anything with dl speed above 200kbps) and then i can send it along to AMD with a log file and debug tracing active.


It'd be incredibly odd as I haven't changed drivers, or settings. The only thing that has changed is the plugin version and the game I have been streaming. Either way, going to test 4.2 instead of 5.2 even though it's always been like that.

Do you need me to create a dump file before, after, or during streaming?


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 11, 2016)

ball2hi said:


> It'd be incredibly odd as I haven't changed drivers, or settings. The only thing that has changed is the plugin version and the game I have been streaming. Either way, going to test 4.2 instead of 5.2 even though it's always been like that.
> 
> Do you need me to create a dump file before, after, or during streaming?



During streaming, as after will have already terminated the library. It needs to be after it stops sending/recording though.


----------



## ball2hi (Sep 11, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> During streaming, as after will have already terminated the library. It needs to be after it stops sending/recording though.


That will be an issue... because I have no idea when it stops. I only find out after the fact. I guess I'll have to do a very long stream and then right before I end the stream request a dump.


----------



## ball2hi (Sep 11, 2016)

Here is the logs/dump:

http://www.mediafire.com/download/etotcx3r0i0r552/AMD_Plugin_Logs.zip
https://gist.github.com/anonymous/810c51895412ea527502400e7d7bc9ae

Until this is fixed I'll have to revert to older versions. Going to try this modified pre-8 you posted a while back. If that doesn't work, I'll go back to pre-7 and if that finally doesn't work then I'm not sure what's up.


Xaymar said:


> Try this version and report back: http://cdn.xaymar.com/private/2016/...5E939768BB13_OBS-AMD-AMF-Plugin-Installer.exe


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 11, 2016)

ball2hi said:


> That will be an issue... because I have no idea when it stops. I only find out after the fact. I guess I'll have to do a very long stream and then right before I end the stream request a dump.





ball2hi said:


> Here is the logs/dump:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/etotcx3r0i0r552/AMD_Plugin_Logs.zip
> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/810c51895412ea527502400e7d7bc9ae
> ...



Well, the issue is definitely not with the plugin, it looks like your GPU or Driver is in an incorrect state, I'm not entirely sure as to what could have caused it though. All I can see myself is that for whatever reason it started stacking up on packets (16 frames queued).

Edit: I'll have to forward that dump and log to AMD.


----------



## ball2hi (Sep 11, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Well, the issue is definitely not with the plugin, it looks like your GPU or Driver is in an incorrect state, I'm not entirely sure as to what could have caused it though. All I can see myself is that for whatever reason it started stacking up on packets (16 frames queued).
> 
> Edit: I'll have to forward that dump and log to AMD.


Alright so then it looks like we got to some conclusion, just have to find a solution. What do you mean by "state"? I made sure to use DDU before installing this current driver, same with the previous driver.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 11, 2016)

ball2hi said:


> Alright so then it looks like we got to some conclusion, just have to find a solution. What do you mean by "state"? I made sure to use DDU before installing this current driver, same with the previous driver.



It's no longer synchronous with what is being requested of it, since your output queue is larger than the input queue - this never happened in any of my tests.


----------



## ball2hi (Sep 11, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> It's no longer synchronous with what is being requested of it, since your output queue is larger than the input queue - this never happened in any of my tests.


Alright. I also wanted to restate that CBR still isn't working properly, nor is filler data. Every time I hit a load screen my stream's bitrate plummets to 140 kb/s or something low. Sometimes if there is absolutely nothing going on it gets so low that I thing Twitch rejects the ingestion and my stream ends prematurely.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 11, 2016)

For those with issues in which the Encoder gets stuck, I have reported this to AMD now here: https://github.com/GPUOpen-LibrariesAndSDKs/AMF/issues/19



ball2hi said:


> ... CBR still isn't working properly, nor is filler data. Every time I hit a load screen my stream's bitrate plummets to 140 kb/s or something low.



Bitrate issue is filed here: https://github.com/GPUOpen-LibrariesAndSDKs/AMF/issues/18


----------



## Momentum (Sep 11, 2016)

Yea, the encoding starts perfetly, image quality is good, then all of a sudden encoding stops...

This happens to me when i set Twitch preset, set GOP to 60 and disable CABAC.
So, messing with those two produces the probem for me. Maybe this will help you to narrow down the problem


----------



## banOBS (Sep 11, 2016)

Hello, I have a Fury X and can record just fine if I rescale output from my native 1440p to 1080p, but I can't record without rescaling at all. The "Start recording" button simply does nothing. Attached are my setting. What could be causing this?


----------



## HeartBreaker_TV (Sep 11, 2016)

What kinds of settings should be adjust to smooth out the stream quality? I've read a lot of comments..but not the full 12 pages worth lol


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 11, 2016)

banOBS said:


> Hello, I have a Fury X and can record just fine if I rescale output from my native 1440p to 1080p, but I can't record without rescaling at all. The "Start recording" button simply does nothing. Attached are my setting. What could be causing this?



Well, you're using a version so outdated that the advanced interface is still called the same as the simple one. You might want to upgrade. Like... 20 versions or so that you hit 1.3.0rc2.


----------



## HeartBreaker_TV (Sep 12, 2016)

@Xaymar

What things do I want to mess with to help with quality? My bitrate is at 3400 / 3500 max. I have a 390x with a 4790k and 8GB RAM.

Thanks!


----------



## Hellegaard1 (Sep 12, 2016)

I just tried using this plugin to stream. I get weird video output with it.

Problem Here: https://www.twitch.tv/hellegaard/v/88936750

My settings:  http://imgur.com/K7YFIUm  and  http://imgur.com/a/k6R1g


Specs:

AMD FX-8350 @ 4.7Ghz
XFX R9-280 DD    w/ Latest AMD Hotfix Driver 16.9.1
16GB ram



Anyone that can offer any possible way to fix this, please do.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 12, 2016)

Hellegaard1 said:


> I just tried using this plugin to stream. I get weird video output with it.
> 
> Problem Here: https://www.twitch.tv/hellegaard/v/88936750
> 
> My settings:  http://imgur.com/K7YFIUm  and  http://imgur.com/a/k6R1g



Looks fine to me? Also use the simple interface instead of the advanced one, you don't even seem to know what each setting even does. The Simple Interface has a preset for streaming to Twitch.


----------



## Hellegaard1 (Sep 12, 2016)

Possibly just a bug in chrome then? I understand what most settings are for, just didn't bother with them as all I wanted was to compare this to OBS classic with VCE.


----------



## leporel (Sep 12, 2016)

Hellegaard1 said:


> Anyone that can offer any possible way to fix this, please do.


Disable adobe flash


----------



## Lordmau5 (Sep 12, 2016)

As of the recent... 5 or so builds, the Twitch preset sucks massive arse.

Example with the Twitch preset at 720p scaling + 60fps:





It was fine in one of the previous versions where you still had to setup everything in the advanced settings of the plugin, see here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71X7XdYXbr4


----------



## everyth1ng (Sep 12, 2016)

I've gone back to using x264 Superfast until this plugin is further along. It's very promising, I appreciate the work that @Xaymar is doing, and I'm going to be looking out for future updates. What I'm seeing currently at 720p60 is not what I'm looking for, though.


----------



## haZeR (Sep 13, 2016)

Thx for the plugin its awesome :D
I was wondering if u guys could recommend me a low quality, low size recording config for youtube.
I just need it to be viewable at 30fps, i dont need anything fancy.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 13, 2016)

The CBR with Filler Data bug is supposedly fixed in the next "driver package and will follow shortly". How shortly is shortly is up to AMD again.


----------



## locodicegr (Sep 13, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> The CBR with Filler Data bug is supposedly fixed in the next "driver package and will follow shortly". How shortly is shortly is up to AMD again.



VCE 3.0:

Tonga: Radeon R9 285, Radeon R9 380, Radeon R9 380X / Mobile Radeon R9 M390X / R9 M395 / R9 M395X / Radeon R9 M485X /
Tonga XT: FirePro W7100 / S7100X / S7150 / S7150 X2 /
Fiji: Radeon R9 Fury / R9 Fury X / R9 Nano / Radeon Pro Duo / FirePro S9300 / W7170M
Polaris: RX 460 / 470 / 480
so all this cards have this ''bug'' :p


----------



## vapeahoy (Sep 13, 2016)

rx 460 is polaris 11 tho, 470/480 polaris 10. not sure if the encoder on there, the rx 460 is different. I'm pondering if it will be worth upgrading to that for my stream pc, but probably not since i'll most likely buy the next "490" or whatever with hbm2/3.
On another note i noticed a lot of audio desync with quality preset on vbr peak constrained as opposed to when using speed or balanced preset. I couldnt sync it, kept changing.


----------



## ball2hi (Sep 13, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> The CBR with Filler Data bug is supposedly fixed in the next "driver package and will follow shortly". How shortly is shortly is up to AMD again.


Omg omg omg omg omg!

**Hyperventilates**

Any word on the stuck frame queue? My tournament is coming up soon, and it'd be a shame if I couldn't upload it in 1080@48 to YouTube!


----------



## vapeahoy (Sep 14, 2016)

amd released a whql version last night, not sure if they only got the driver certified or added some new fixes tho.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 14, 2016)

ball2hi said:


> Omg omg omg omg omg!
> 
> **Hyperventilates**
> 
> Any word on the stuck frame queue? My tournament is coming up soon, and it'd be a shame if I couldn't upload it in 1080@48 to YouTube!



I hope that 1.3.0rc3 reduces how often it happens, I still haven't been able to reproduce it completely stopping returning anything. :/



vapeahoy said:


> amd released a whql version last night, not sure if they only got the driver certified or added some new fixes tho.



Only contains remaining files and is WHQL certified. Already have it installed here.


----------



## locodicegr (Sep 14, 2016)

I saw the convestation in the github between you and mikhailAMD,
its a good thing that he helps you...hope the testing is going well.
Thanks for your hard work you putting on this..


----------



## ball2hi (Sep 14, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> I hope that 1.3.0rc3 reduces how often it happens, I still haven't been able to reproduce it completely stopping returning anything. :/


Not sure how to install from Github so I'll wait for a pre-made installer posted here. I saw this in your *rc3* patchnotes:

```
* Changed: Encoder will now drop frames instead of closing if the input queue grows too large.
```
I do hope it doesn't happen too often as it would suck to have a bunch of dropped frames during action, or cause an entire second or few to disappear. I probably have about one or two weeks until the tournament starts. Can't wait to test it.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 14, 2016)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

1.3.0rc3 - The AMF SDK Path



> Changed: Shared Encoder now initializes DirectX and OpenCL devices internally.
> Changed: Always force NV12 color format for now, since other color formats are too slow.
> Changed: Encoder will now drop frames instead of closing if the input queue grows too large.
> Updated: Simple Interface Presets for Recording and Streaming.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 14, 2016)

ball2hi said:


> Not sure how to install from Github so I'll wait for a pre-made installer posted here. I saw this in your *rc3* patchnotes:
> 
> ```
> * Changed: Encoder will now drop frames instead of closing if the input queue grows too large.
> ...



Let's hope that I can figure out how to solve an issue that doesn't make sense and that 16.9.2 hits fast.


----------



## ball2hi (Sep 15, 2016)

@Xaymar
I just tested the new version rc3 streaming + recording. I regret to inform you that it did not solve the issue and my local-recording got stuck frozen after a while. Here is an OBS log:
https://gist.github.com/d5455b8ce71fe9347815a9d81818f789

Do you know if perhaps this may be related to the refresh rate of my monitor, or perhaps that I have two monitors? I have two separate monitors in Win7 that are both 60hz, and I have my main one I use for gaming overclocked to 70hz.

*EDIT*: Also had some weird bug that I'm not able to reproduce atm. For some reason my fan-speed got locked at max (5050 RPM) until I restarted. Haven't modified drivers yet, just updated this plugin. Will keep on the lookout for it to happen again.


----------



## vapeahoy (Sep 15, 2016)

As single 0.01 pixel clock too much can be enough to tilt things off. If the monitor is unstable at responding to clock between it's components at critical juncture, random stuff will happen.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 15, 2016)

ball2hi said:


> @Xaymar
> I just tested the new version rc3 streaming + recording. I regret to inform you that it did not solve the issue and my local-recording got stuck frozen after a while. Here is an OBS log:
> https://gist.github.com/d5455b8ce71fe9347815a9d81818f789
> 
> Do you know if perhaps this may be related to the refresh rate of my monitor, or perhaps that I have two monitors? I have two separate monitors in Win7 that are both 60hz, and I have my main one I use for gaming overclocked to 70hz.



Refresh rate shouldn't matter, since I can reproduce a similar issue but it doesn't really make sense. I'm currently trying to reproduce the complete stop while encoding with a debugger attached, at 43:02 right now without any issues.

Have you tried recording at a higher resolution yet? It could be a bug for that exact resolution, since 540p is not really a normal resolution. 360p, 480p, 720p and 1080p are the most used ones at the moment.

Edit: 58:08 now, no issues.
Edit: 1:05:04 now, still nothing.


----------



## ball2hi (Sep 15, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Refresh rate shouldn't matter, since I can reproduce a similar issue but it doesn't really make sense. I'm currently trying to reproduce the complete stop while encoding with a debugger attached, at 43:02 right now without any issues.
> 
> Have you tried recording at a higher resolution yet? It could be a bug for that exact resolution, since 540p is not really a normal resolution. 360p, 480p, 720p and 1080p are the most used ones at the moment.
> 
> ...


I stream *and* record in different resolutions/encoders. My stream is 540p, my recording is 720p(no downscale). I just recently lowered my graphic's card's settings to factory default since it was overclocked by the manufacturer. I will test later today to see if I get the same issue. I am still waiting for the new driver updates though because not having CBR really sucks since my bitrate keeps going all over the place.

I use H.264 (Your plugin) for both encodings. However recently I've been having to use x264 Ultrafast for local since I keep getting those corrupted recordings. I'm not sure what to do about my stream though because it gets very pixely due to dropping to 140 kb/s.

I've also tried just local encoding (no stream). it would still happen even though it's the only encoder running.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 15, 2016)

ball2hi said:


> I stream *and* record in different resolutions/encoders. My stream is 540p, my recording is 720p(no downscale). I just recently lowered my graphic's card's settings to factory default since it was overclocked by the manufacturer. I will test later today to see if I get the same issue. I am still waiting for the new driver updates though because not having CBR really sucks since my bitrate keeps going all over the place.
> 
> I use H.264 (Your plugin) for both encodings. However recently I've been having to use x264 Ultrafast for local since I keep getting those corrupted recordings. I'm not sure what to do about my stream though because it gets very pixely due to dropping to 140 kb/s.



Right, I have a recording where it seems to have happened now. Seeking only works fast up until 0:16:13 and then it takes ages to seek in the file - also bitrate drops as low as 40kbit/s. After that, the timestamp is permanently at 2:22:02, which is the end of the file. Also can only be played back in VLC, so a remux with ffmpeg might be needed.

Edit: File is not recoverable, there is about 20:48 total written data - explains the low file size.


----------



## ball2hi (Sep 15, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Right, I have a recording where it seems to have happened now. Seeking only works fast up until 0:16:13 and then it takes ages to seek in the file - also bitrate drops as low as 40kbit/s. After that, the timestamp is permanently at 2:22:02, which is the end of the file. Also can only be played back in VLC, so a remux with ffmpeg might be needed.
> 
> Edit: File is not recoverable, there is about 20:48 total written data - explains the low file size.


Yup, sounds exactly like my problem.

I thank you for all this hard work and trouble you are going through to help better the encoder for us. I do wish AMD was a lot more stable in their releases and such.


----------



## locodicegr (Sep 18, 2016)

How is it going @Xaymar do you reproduse those problems?
Or are you waiting for some driver update to fix some of those bugs.
Cheers!


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 18, 2016)

locodicegr said:


> How is it going @Xaymar do you reproduse those problems?
> Or are you waiting for some driver update to fix some of those bugs.
> Cheers!



I've reported all of them to AMD, there is not much I can do now. I have an experimental version that fixes some things but makes another issue happen a lot more often than normal...


----------



## ball2hi (Sep 19, 2016)

Was streaming today. Audio for the livestream started desyncing around 2 hours in:
https://www.twitch.tv/3ybx/v/90130559?t=3h14m36s

*Log*: https://gist.github.com/fdb0c438e73048562803790d203982fd


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 19, 2016)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

1.3.0rc4 - The AMF SDK Path



> Changed: Now using OpenCL to copy the frame from RAM to VRAM to speed up submission.
> Changed: Increased queue delta needed to reduce log spam.
> Changed: Threads will internally wake up each other if a specific event happened.
> Updated: Presets in Simple Interface will always attempt to use Quality encoding.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ball2hi (Sep 19, 2016)

Uninstalled and currently using the most up to date version *RC 4*. I am unable to stream/record right now as my OBS instantly crashes. Here is a log:

https://gist.github.com/f358c76d6279a2527f2ee2d7a2438245

Here is a crash log I managed to snag before the entire program locked up on me, as it was refusing to let me click the crash log option: http://pastebin.com/cUnGwHpJ


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 19, 2016)

ball2hi said:


> Uninstalled and currently using the most up to date version *RC 4*. I am unable to stream/record right now as my OBS instantly crashes. Here is a log:
> 
> https://gist.github.com/f358c76d6279a2527f2ee2d7a2438245
> 
> Here is a crash log I managed to snag before the entire program locked up on me, as it was refusing to let me click the crash log option: http://pastebin.com/cUnGwHpJ



Looks to me like DirectX 11 failed to initialize, this can have many reasons. Broken drivers, missing GPU support or even a corrupt operating system.


----------



## ball2hi (Sep 19, 2016)

I posted the issue over at AMF Github:
https://github.com/GPUOpen-LibrariesAndSDKs/AMF/issues/25

I am able to use RC3 for the time being.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 20, 2016)

@ball2hi, here is a version which ups the requirement for DirectX11 to Windows 8 and instead uses DirectX9 on Windows 7 and below.

http://cdn.xaymar.com/private/2016/...20295606DC7C_OBS-AMD-AMF-Plugin-Installer.exe


----------



## ball2hi (Sep 21, 2016)

@Xaymar 
Tried out your modified plugin. Unfortunately the recording corruption issue still exists. Thank you though for your hard work :)


----------



## Hellegaard1 (Sep 22, 2016)

@Xaymar

Was wondering if you knew if the latest AMD 16.9.2 Hotfix Fixed any of the recently reported bugs?


----------



## ball2hi (Sep 22, 2016)

Hellegaard1 said:


> @Xaymar
> 
> Was wondering if you knew if the latest AMD 16.9.2 Hotfix Fixed any of the recently reported bugs?


I can confirm it didn't fix CBR on Win7.


----------



## ball2hi (Sep 22, 2016)

II have upgraded to Win10 and am using the RC4 plugin.

Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to have solved the local recording corruption issue.


----------



## locodicegr (Sep 22, 2016)

ball2hi said:


> II have upgraded to Win10 and am using the RC4 plugin.
> 
> Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to have solved the local recording corruption issue.



Its better to do a clean windows install of w10 & amd drivers.


----------



## ball2hi (Sep 22, 2016)

locodicegr said:


> Its better to do a clean windows install of w10 & amd drivers.


I did a clean install of AMD drivers. Win10 however I have not, as I don't want to lose all of my files and such.


----------



## RuBisCO (Sep 23, 2016)

encoder overload issue solved at rc4. FINALLY, i can record 1080p@60fps with VCE!!!
BUT, IT has too much perfomance impact. average framerate drop down 30% :(


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 24, 2016)

Hellegaard1 said:


> @Xaymar
> 
> Was wondering if you knew if the latest AMD 16.9.2 Hotfix Fixed any of the recently reported bugs?



It made some of the more rare bugs occur at a near 100% rate now. I have uploaded a test version on github that works better than what AMD told me to implement.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 25, 2016)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

1.3.0rc5 - The AMF SDK Path



> Fixed: Localization should now fall back to en-US instead of showing untranslated strings.
> Fixed: Debug Tracing code in Advanced interface now matches Simple interface.
> Fixed: Bitrate shown in FLV files should now match Target Bitrate.
> Changed: Internally now using a Single-Threaded approach.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## locodicegr (Sep 25, 2016)

Thanks for your work, i will wait more for an updated version of obs & amd drivers,


----------



## ball2hi (Sep 26, 2016)

> Changed: Presentation and Decode Timestamp are now the same again (fixes ffmpeg muxing issue)



Oh my god! if this fixes the recording issue, I'll be happy! The tournament is going to be starting soon :)


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 26, 2016)

ball2hi said:


> Oh my god! if this fixes the recording issue, I'll be happy! The tournament is going to be starting soon :)



Well, no it didn't. rc6 seems to fix it though, 44 minute recording is 757 mb big instead of the 70 mb like before.


----------



## locodicegr (Sep 26, 2016)

New update for OBS Studio incoming soon 0.16, lets see how it works with your updated plugin!
Fingers Crossed! lol.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 26, 2016)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

1.3.0rc6



> Added: Ability to override Surface Format.
> Changed: Presentation Timestamps are now properly calculated again to be standard compliant.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## seronx (Sep 26, 2016)

Since, _VCE is an IP for generating compressed bit-streams, which is based on the Tensilica Xtensa microprocessor._

Why hasn't anyone(/AMD) built x264_xtensa or x265_xtensa?  Instead, choosing to provide an unknown home-grown h264 encoder.

Get Xtensa/VCE media foundation... cut out the abominable h264 code... implement x264_xtensa.dll into;
AMDh264Enc__.dll


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 26, 2016)

seronx said:


> Since, _VCE is an IP for generating compressed bit-streams, which is based on the Tensilica Xtensa microprocessor._
> 
> Why hasn't anyone(/AMD) built x264_xtensa or x265_xtensa?  Instead, choosing to provide an unknown home-grown h264 encoder.
> 
> ...



How would one do that? Googling x264_xtensa brough me to a bunch of fishy looking sites.


----------



## seronx (Sep 27, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> How would one do that?


Don't ask me, I have no clue.  Xtensa is a heterogeneous CPU RISC-VLIW/FLIX core.  The current core in VCE2/VCE3 should perform the same as ARMv6/7+NEON.

https://github.com/gabriel/ffmpeg-iphone-build/blob/master/build-x264-armv6
https://forum.synology.com/enu/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=64609&sid=fb90f4353fbb9510b931c8ece137cb66

Instead, target Xtensa w/ AMD VCE Extensions or whatever.  So far only the Xtensa _C_/C++ _Compiler_ supports FLIX.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 27, 2016)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

1.3.0 - New Presets, updated Translations.



> Added: 'High Quality', 'Indistinguishable' and 'Lossless' preset to Simple interface.
> Removed: DirectCompute Compute Type since it was a misunderstanding on my part.
> Changed: DirectX 9 is now Windows XP or greater only, DirectX 11 is Windows 8 or greater only.
> Changed: Internal Log logic to reduce disk-related encoding slowdown.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 27, 2016)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

1.3.0.1 - Localization Updates



> Removed: Translation string for Profiles (untranslateable).
> Changed: Some internal changes to match remaining code.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 27, 2016)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

1.3.0.3 - Localization Updates



> Changed: Translations have been updated from CrowdIn.
> Also includes changes done in 1.3.0.2:
> 
> Changed: Internally restructured memory layout for fast access on low cache CPUs.
> Changed: Added additional error checking code that should catch all errors instead of crashing OBS.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ball2hi (Sep 28, 2016)

How will we go about updating/using this in the current version of 0.16 by the way, since it comes pre-installed. Will your installer just over-ride/uninstall the current versions?


----------



## ball2hi (Sep 28, 2016)

This is very bad, I thought the issue was fixed! Maybe I messed with something I should not have. Here is an *OBS log*:
https://gist.github.com/b0c6864a1e475a5802e5ce52871c4f57

I have the video on my hard-drive, but it's over *over 4gigs* so I don't know if I could easily upload this somewhere to be easily downloaded. The matches are being scheduled for this Friday/Saturday/Sunday...! Maybe the CABAC option broke it, because I have it force enabled. Currently using the most up to date OBS + that version of the plugin (I uninstalled the plugin before installing the new OBS with the full installer)


----------



## Eekk Eekk (Sep 28, 2016)

In certain reasons I have an AMD R7 250 GPU, still I can't record basically anything. There's no support for it yet? (plus other VCE 1.0 AMD GPUs.)


----------



## locodicegr (Sep 28, 2016)

I recorded Hearthstone and csgo for testing, and worked very well (new obs)
i dont know about other games...will test soon!
Thanks!


----------



## horst (Sep 28, 2016)

My recordings always get stuck at 20:48 too. Sound recording seems to be continued though. That happened with all the plugins versions i tried, up until the current one. I have a RX480 with the latest drivers.


----------



## vapeahoy (Sep 28, 2016)

Eekk Eekk said:


> In certain reasons I have an AMD R7 250 GPU, still I can't record basically anything. There's no support for it yet? (plus other VCE 1.0 AMD GPUs.)



That will never work as that gpu doesnt have VCE support.


----------



## Suslik V (Sep 28, 2016)

Do you have screens of "Reset to Defaults" and "Update Values from AMF (if at default/-1)" strings for localization (how it looks like and where it apply)?

And what major difference between them? I treat them as absolutely identical things. What "Reset to Defaults" and "Update Values from AMF (if at default/-1)" actually do?


----------



## meredith (Sep 28, 2016)

horst said:


> My recordings always get stuck at 20:48 too. Sound recording seems to be continued though. That happened with all the plugins versions i tried, up until the current one. I have a RX480 with the latest drivers.


Same problem here.


----------



## demiourgos (Sep 28, 2016)

I want optimize my streaming configuration and i really am overwhelmed of all the presented settings (even in the "simple-view"). Is there any good wiki or guide which explains what the settings do, so i can get a feeling where to start fiddeling around?


----------



## ball2hi (Sep 28, 2016)

horst said:


> My recordings always get stuck at 20:48 too. Sound recording seems to be continued though. That happened with all the plugins versions i tried, up until the current one. I have a RX480 with the latest drivers.





meredith said:


> Same problem here.


Please provide logs like I did so that it makes it easier for @Xaymar to identify if there is a common denominator.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 28, 2016)

ball2hi said:


> How will we go about updating/using this in the current version of 0.16 by the way, since it comes pre-installed. Will your installer just over-ride/uninstall the current versions?



The installer will always override whatever files there already are and usually uninstall old versions first (if they were installed).

--



ball2hi said:


> This is very bad, I thought the issue was fixed! Maybe I messed with something I should not have. Here is an *OBS log*:
> https://gist.github.com/b0c6864a1e475a5802e5ce52871c4f57
> 
> I have the video on my hard-drive, but it's over *over 4gigs* so I don't know if I could easily upload this somewhere to be easily downloaded. The matches are being scheduled for this Friday/Saturday/Sunday...! Maybe the CABAC option broke it, because I have it force enabled. Currently using the most up to date OBS + that version of the plugin (I uninstalled the plugin before installing the new OBS with the full installer)





horst said:


> My recordings always get stuck at 20:48 too. Sound recording seems to be continued though. That happened with all the plugins versions i tried, up until the current one. I have a RX480 with the latest drivers.





meredith said:


> Same problem here.





ball2hi said:


> Please provide logs like I did so that it makes it easier for @Xaymar to identify if there is a common denominator.



Please always provide your System Specifications (Motherboard, CPU, GPU, RAM, HDD, ...), the currently installed OBS version, the currently installed Plugin Version (or bundled if you use that version), the last 3 log files and if OBS crashed the last 3 crash files.

--



Eekk Eekk said:


> In certain reasons I have an AMD R7 250 GPU, still I can't record basically anything. There's no support for it yet? (plus other VCE 1.0 AMD GPUs.)





vapeahoy said:


> That will never work as that gpu doesnt have VCE support.



R7 250 does not have a VCE core, see this page for cards that support VCE: https://github.com/Xaymar/OBS-AMD-Advanced-Media-Framework/wiki/Hardware,-GCN-and-VCE-Limits

--



locodicegr said:


> I recorded Hearthstone and csgo for testing, and worked very well (new obs)
> i dont know about other games...will test soon!
> Thanks!



Sweet, nice to hear.

-- 



Suslik V said:


> Do you have screens of "Reset to Defaults" and "Update Values from AMF (if at default/-1)" strings for localization (how it looks like and where it apply)?
> 
> And what major difference between them? I treat them as absolutely identical things. What "Reset to Defaults" and "Update Values from AMF (if at default/-1)" actually do?



Why are you using the [Advanced] one and asking questions? If you have no reason to use it, use the normal one - most often your setup doesn't need that much control.
Also "Reset to Default" resets everything to the 'not set' value, "Update from AMF" retrieves the current values from AMF if a parameter is set to 'not set'.

--



demiourgos said:


> I want optimize my streaming configuration and i really am overwhelmed of all the presented settings (even in the "simple-view"). Is there any good wiki or guide which explains what the settings do, so i can get a feeling where to start fiddeling around?



https://github.com/Xaymar/OBS-AMD-Advanced-Media-Framework/wiki/Configuration, https://github.com/Xaymar/OBS-AMD-Advanced-Media-Framework/wiki/Tested-Settings


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 28, 2016)

ball2hi said:


> This is very bad, I thought the issue was fixed! Maybe I messed with something I should not have. Here is an *OBS log*:
> https://gist.github.com/b0c6864a1e475a5802e5ce52871c4f57
> 
> I have the video on my hard-drive, but it's over *over 4gigs* so I don't know if I could easily upload this somewhere to be easily downloaded. The matches are being scheduled for this Friday/Saturday/Sunday...! Maybe the CABAC option broke it, because I have it force enabled. Currently using the most up to date OBS + that version of the plugin (I uninstalled the plugin before installing the new OBS with the full installer)



Remove the GOPSize and CABAC setting, they are marked as Expert/Advanced for a reason.

Edit: Also I literally can't reproduce the issue anymore. It doesn't happen for me even when exactly matching your settings. :/


----------



## TheCasualGuy (Sep 28, 2016)

Coming from OBS Studio 0.16.1 where this plugin is part of the program.

One word: Amazing.

Finally I am able to capture videos in full potential of my R9 280x!


----------



## Suslik V (Sep 28, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> ...
> Why are you using the [Advanced] one and asking questions? If you have no reason to use it, use the normal one - most often your setup doesn't need that much control.
> Also "Reset to Default" resets everything to the 'not set' value, "Update from AMF" retrieves the current values from AMF if a parameter is set to 'not set'.
> ...


Heh, the question was unclear... I don't have sample of the hardware to test it by myself. Could you spend some time to explain some options to me. Thus I be able to translate them in the right way.

Now, I know that this is under [Advanced] options.

1) 'not set' = 'Default'? from the localization strings (or this is 'Automatic' one?)
2) Default values = initial values? Or Default is something else?
3) And what is the ..._*current* values from AMF_...? There is so many code to read everywhere -_-
4) Are "Reset to Defaults" and "Update Values from AMF (if at default/-1)" button and option? I mean, action "Reset to Defaults" and imperative to it is "Update Values from AMF (if at default/-1)"? Or this is two different actions? Or this is not an actions at all...


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 28, 2016)

Suslik V said:


> Heh, the question was unclear... I don't have sample of the hardware to test it by myself. Could you spend some time to explain some options to me. Thus I be able to translate them in the right way.
> 
> Now, I know that this is under [Advanced] options.
> 
> ...



Oh if your question was about properly translating it, this is how each interface looks like.
Advanced:










Simple:





1) 'not set' is literally not set. For some options that is AMF.Util.Default, for others -1 or -11.
2) Default = Not Set, like said before.
3) That depends on the settings that are not at 'not set'.
4) Both of them are checkboxes that act as buttons until buttons are fixed. See the above images for how they look like in action.


----------



## Suslik V (Sep 29, 2016)

*Reset to Defaults* resets all parameters to initial values (even to 'not set', but there is only numbers, thus substitutes it by '-1')
*Update Values from AMF* sends to AMF available values (presets and so on) and return values for not set (-1) fields.
Close to the truth?


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 29, 2016)

Yes, that is what it does.


----------



## HydraSP (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi there, I'm having an issue with recording that I can't seem to fix. Everything works fine for the first 15 seconds, and then the FPS drops to 45.50 from 60, I've tried a bunch of different settings, the base presets, everything. Nothing seems to fix it, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ball2hi (Sep 29, 2016)

HydraSP said:


> Hi there, I'm having an issue with recording that I can't seem to fix. Everything works fine for the first 15 seconds, and then the FPS drops to 45.50 from 60, I've tried a bunch of different settings, the base presets, everything. Nothing seems to fix it, any help would be appreciated.


@HydraSP 
Come on dude, provide a log. We ain't mind readers.


----------



## HydraSP (Sep 29, 2016)

ball2hi said:


> @HydraSP
> Come on dude, provide a log. We ain't mind readers.


My bad, very new to this. Log file has been provided.


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 29, 2016)

You've selected the wrong AMD encoder. Don't use the Media Foundation encoder, it is bad.


----------



## HydraSP (Sep 29, 2016)

dodgepong said:


> You've selected the wrong AMD encoder. Don't use the Media Foundation encoder, it is bad.


..Oops, I was testing other encoders out.. My bad, I must've forgotten to change it back.

edit; okay nevermind, I'll leave this to people that know what they're doing.

https://gist.github.com/b76a135a3bb156a70ed38815dea78260


----------



## Suslik V (Sep 29, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Yes, that is what it does.


Thank you for the help.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 29, 2016)

HydraSP said:


> Hi there, I'm having an issue with recording that I can't seem to fix. Everything works fine for the first 15 seconds, and then the FPS drops to 45.50 from 60, I've tried a bunch of different settings, the base presets, everything. Nothing seems to fix it, any help would be appreciated.





HydraSP said:


> My bad, very new to this. Log file has been provided.





HydraSP said:


> ..Oops, I was testing other encoders out.. My bad, I must've forgotten to change it back.
> 
> edit; okay nevermind, I'll leave this to people that know what they're doing.
> 
> https://gist.github.com/b76a135a3bb156a70ed38815dea78260



In the first part you are using Media Foundation, in the second one this encoder. However, it is clear to me that your system is too weak to even support 60fps capture, as shown in the log:


```
00:56:28.294: [AMF Encoder] <Plugin::AMD::VCEEncoder::SendInput> Input Queue is full, dropping frame...
00:56:28.360: [AMF Encoder] <Plugin::AMD::VCEEncoder::SendInput> Input Queue is full, dropping frame...
00:56:28.427: [AMF Encoder] <Plugin::AMD::VCEEncoder::SendInput> Input Queue is full, dropping frame...
00:56:28.494: [AMF Encoder] <Plugin::AMD::VCEEncoder::SendInput> Input Queue is full, dropping frame...
00:56:28.561: [AMF Encoder] <Plugin::AMD::VCEEncoder::SendInput> Input Queue is full, dropping frame...
00:56:28.627: [AMF Encoder] <Plugin::AMD::VCEEncoder::SendInput> Input Queue is full, dropping frame...
00:56:28.694: [AMF Encoder] <Plugin::AMD::VCEEncoder::SendInput> Input Queue is full, dropping frame...
00:56:28.761: [AMF Encoder] <Plugin::AMD::VCEEncoder::SendInput> Input Queue is full, dropping frame...
00:56:28.827: [AMF Encoder] <Plugin::AMD::VCEEncoder::SendInput> Input Queue is full, dropping frame...
00:56:28.894: [AMF Encoder] <Plugin::AMD::VCEEncoder::SendInput> Input Queue is full, dropping frame...
00:56:28.960: [AMF Encoder] <Plugin::AMD::VCEEncoder::SendInput> Input Queue is full, dropping frame...
00:56:29.027: [AMF Encoder] <Plugin::AMD::VCEEncoder::SendInput> Input Queue is full, dropping frame...
00:56:29.094: [AMF Encoder] <Plugin::AMD::VCEEncoder::SendInput> Input Queue is full, dropping frame...
```

This may change in the future when OBS adds the ability to directly use the DirectX 11 and OpenGL surfaces it creates, but for now it takes quite a bit of system performance for proper 60fps encoding. You can try setting "Compute Type" to "OpenCL" and see if that helps you, but usually it performs worse.


----------



## alincupunct (Sep 29, 2016)

I just downloaded the latest OBS version (with Xaymar's AMD Advanced Media Framework included) , and it's doing a strange flickering.
Video : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7sK59boxAQ&feature=youtu.be
GPU is a R7 260X , latest drivers.
The settings are the default "Recording" profile , resolution is 720p and framerate is 60.
It does the same for monitor capture for example , or spotify client capture.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 29, 2016)

alincupunct said:


> I just downloaded the latest OBS version (with Xaymar's AMD Advanced Media Framework included) , and it's doing a strange flickering.
> Video : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7sK59boxAQ&feature=youtu.be
> GPU is a R7 260X , latest drivers.
> The settings are the default "Recording" profile , resolution is 720p and framerate is 60.
> It does the same for monitor capture for example , or spotify client capture.



I do not see any flickering in that video.


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 29, 2016)

...Did you just make a recording of you playing back a video file? Could you not just upload the direct video file?


----------



## alincupunct (Sep 29, 2016)

Watch this area for example.
http://i.imgur.com/LfJxSlA.png
Edit : Dodge - it's around 2 gigs.


----------



## alincupunct (Sep 29, 2016)

Here's a hearthstone one : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4LJtM8iKXY&feature=youtu.be
Black screen looks fine , the file doens't even upload to youtube for some reason.
Here's what it does if I don't launch OBS as administrator : https://www.twitch.tv/alincupunct/v/92018176


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 29, 2016)

If you want a Hardware encoder to do as well as a Software/x264 one, sorry to burst that bubble but that is still a thing for the future. What you see is that it the decoder throws away data from the previous I, P and B-Frames to use the new I-Frame. There is not much you can do about that or that I can change.

Edit: Also the Twitch one shows some incompatibilities in the stream. I'll need a log file of you streaming.


----------



## alincupunct (Sep 29, 2016)

Ok Xaymar , what I want is for it not to spaz out on me , the VCE encoding included with OBS classic works just fine at 20k bitrate with no problems recording 1080p60fps on my shitty GPU, but your plugin can't record a game like Hearthstone at the original settings you provide (10k target , 100k peak).
I need to get it working like the original one , if that's not possible I'll just use classic OBS.
Edit : Launching OBS fixes the issue I had in the VOD.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 29, 2016)

alincupunct said:


> Ok Xaymar , what I want is for it not to spaz out on me , the VCE encoding included with OBS classic works just fine at 20k bitrate with no problems recording 1080p60fps on my shitty GPU, but your plugin can't record a game like Hearthstone at the original settings you provide (10k target , 100k peak).
> I need to get it working like the original one , if that's not possible I'll just use classic OBS.
> Edit : Launching OBS fixes the issue I had in the VOD.



I just told you to provide me a log file for the streaming one. There is no need to attack me or the plugin at all - and if you don't want to get support do just say that.


----------



## alincupunct (Sep 29, 2016)

I honestly have no idea which log is for that exact session , I have about 10 logs for today , just trying settings.
Edit : This one I think : http://pastebin.com/v4ZAhqND
I want the plugin to work for recording mainly , though , x264 does just fine for me while streaming.


----------



## locodicegr (Sep 29, 2016)

alincupunct said:


> I honestly have no idea which log is for that exact session , I have about 10 logs for today , just trying settings.
> Edit : This one I think : http://pastebin.com/v4ZAhqND
> I want the plugin to work for recording mainly , though , x264 does just fine for me while streaming.



Reinstall OBS 0.16.1 ... record with simple encoder -> provide log -> profit !  ;)


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 29, 2016)

Issues with your Streaming configuration:
* Not using the Twitch or YouTube preset.
* 'Baseline' is not recommended for streaming, use 'Main' or 'High'.
* Level 5.1 is too high for Twitch, use 4.1 or 4.2.
* 2200kbit/s is too low for 1280x720 with hardware encoding, aim for ~3000kbit
* B-Picture Pattern of 2 does not make any sense, either enable them all or don't - you won't see a difference between 3, 2 or 1 b-picture expect in file size.
* Did you mess with GOPSize? It reports back 0 frames, which is not the default from AMF. Do not mess with the 'Expert' parameters at all, not even for the sake of being able to.

You are also using the advanced interface instead of the simple one. That alone is grounds for anyone here to not provide you support with your configuration - advanced interface = you're on your own; simple interface = you'll get help.


----------



## alincupunct (Sep 29, 2016)

The simple interface has no presets for me.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 29, 2016)

alincupunct said:


> The simple interface has no presets for me.








Uh... Are we talking about the same plugin here?


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 29, 2016)

That is the advanced interface, no?


----------



## alincupunct (Sep 29, 2016)

If you mean the ADVANCED output mode with the simple encoding option  , that is what I'm using , probably wrong log.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 29, 2016)

dodgepong said:


> That is the advanced interface, no?



No, that's the simple interface in the Advanced Output Mode. There encoder itself also has two interfaces, one simply called "H264 Encoder (AMD Advanced Media Framework)" and one called "H264 Encoder [Advanced] (AMD Advanced Media Framework)". He's been using the [Advanced] one for some reason.



alincupunct said:


> If you mean the ADVANCED output mode with the simple encoding option  , that is what I'm using , probably wrong log.



Your log file shows otherwise:

```
14:05:54.254: [AMF Encoder] <AMFEncoder::H264Interface::H264Interface> Initializing...
```


----------



## alincupunct (Sep 29, 2016)

https://gist.github.com/4df7c27403fbaf4180b6d0a09f286d70
There you go.
Also , rephrase this in the update log : (also pre-configured settings available in simple output mode)
The stream is fine now , the flickering in the recording is still there while doing Hearthstone.
Edit : This is why : http://i.imgur.com/IYNVv1u.jpg


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 29, 2016)

alincupunct said:


> https://gist.github.com/4df7c27403fbaf4180b6d0a09f286d70
> There you go.
> Also , rephrase this in the update log : (also pre-configured settings available in simple output mode)
> The stream is fine now , the flickering in the recording is still there while doing Hearthstone.



There's no need to reprase that, those presets exist:





As for the flickering in the recording, try High Quality or Indistinguishable in the simple interface. It will set everything up to work properly - or at least should depending on what driver version you have.


----------



## alincupunct (Sep 29, 2016)

Did Indistinguishable , still there even with a still image in the CS:GO menu for example.
The recording size was around 450MB for like 30 seconds in the CS:GO menu.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 29, 2016)

alincupunct said:


> https://gist.github.com/4df7c27403fbaf4180b6d0a09f286d70





alincupunct said:


> Did Indistinguishable , still there even with a still image in the CS:GO menu for example.
> The recording size was around 450MB for like 30 seconds in the CS:GO menu.



I can't reproduce this imaginary flickering issue you have. Not even using the most taxing video source provided any kind of flickering.


----------



## alincupunct (Sep 29, 2016)

I have no idea then , the original OBS does perfectly fine , guess I'll just use that one.


----------



## HydraSP (Sep 29, 2016)

@Xaymar I'm sorry, one more question though, I have a R9 280X and it's been able to do 60fps recordings before through Media Foundation. I'm just really confused as to why it's dropping frames after 15 seconds consistently.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 29, 2016)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

1.3.1.0 - Preset changes and fixes



> Fixed: Simple Interface will now permanently apply Presets.
> Fixed: 'Indistinguishable' had Maximum QP at 21.
> Changed: 'Recording' preset enables 'Frame Skipping' by default.
> Changed: 'High Quality' Preset now uses CQP 16/19/21.
> Changed: 'Indistinguishable' Preset now uses CQP 11/14/16.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 29, 2016)

HydraSP said:


> @Xaymar I'm sorry, one more question though, I have a R9 280X and it's been able to do 60fps recordings before through Media Foundation. I'm just really confused as to why it's dropping frames after 15 seconds consistently.



I don't know. What I know is that Media Foundation and the AMF SDK are two different code bases, which makes comparison between them impossible - it's like comparing an orange to a brick for how good it is for making houses.


----------



## everyth1ng (Sep 29, 2016)

I just wanted to say that I'm getting some extremely promising results for streaming at 1280x720 60 FPS with version 1.3.0.3 and OBS Studio 0.16.1. I'll report back later with my findings. Thanks again @Xaymar


----------



## horst (Sep 29, 2016)

Where do i find the logs? Is it in appdata/roaming/obs-studio/Iogs? I have set the mark on "debug tracing" and recorded two faulty sessions for now. But it has only one logfile from today.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 29, 2016)

horst said:


> Where do i find the logs? Is it in appdata/roaming/obs-studio/Iogs? I have set the mark on "debug tracing" and recorded two faulty sessions for now. But it has only one logfile from today.



The plugin writes to the same log file that OBS Studio does, see the Support forum on how to get to it.


----------



## horst (Sep 29, 2016)

i didn't get to copy a link after the log auto uploaded, so i put the 4 latest log files here:
https://we.tl/1gNaXxf8iN

One of the files is 210 MB, i don't know if that is normal.

My setup is
CPU Intel Core i5-4460 3.2GHz Quad-Core Processor
Motherboard ASRock B85M-ITX Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
Memory Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
Storage Crucial MX100 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Storage Hitachi Travelstar 1TB 2.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive

and a non aftermarket sapphire RX480.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 29, 2016)

horst said:


> i didn't get to copy a link after the log auto uploaded, so i put the 4 latest log files here:
> https://we.tl/1gNaXxf8iN
> 
> One of the files is 210 MB, i don't know if that is normal.
> ...



When Debug Tracing is enabled, the log file will blow up in size quite a bit - It's only used to find driver issues and reproducing special bugs and crashes.
I noticed one thing in the files though, you have GOP Size set to 0 - do you have "Use Custom GOP Size" checked?


----------



## horst (Sep 29, 2016)

I don't even know what a GOP size is, i doubt that i have ever changed a setting saying that. I found the "Use Custom GOP Size" checkbox (show expert parameters), it is not checked. If i check it, a field "GOP size: 60" appears. So i reckon, i should check it then?


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 29, 2016)

You can try, but normally it doesn't affect the encoding too much. I'm not sure by what your recordings are affected.


----------



## everyth1ng (Sep 29, 2016)

Custom bitrate doesn't seem to be saving under the Twitch preset with OBS Studio 0.16.2 with 1.3.1.0 installed. I tried to lower the bitrate from 3000 kbps to 2500 kbps, but I started to jump from 1000 kbps to 10000 kbps and everything in between on stream as soon as soon as I went live. I exited OBS Studio, opened it up again, selected the Twitch preset with 3000 kbps bitrate as the default, started streaming, and everything was fine again.

EDIT: Everything was not fine, as I was apparently streaming at 2500 kbps instead of 3000 kbps when I went live again despite the fact that 3000 kbps was showing up in the simple interface. Something is up here. Let me know if you want a log from me @Xaymar

EDIT 2: Nevermind. Disregard.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 29, 2016)

Presets will permanently override parameters until you remove the preset again. This is to behave as expected.


----------



## everyth1ng (Sep 29, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Presets will permanently override parameters until you remove the preset again. This is to behave as expected.


I see. Makes sense. Understood.


----------



## meredith (Sep 30, 2016)

horst said:


> My recordings always get stuck at 20:48 too. Sound recording seems to be continued though. That happened with all the plugins versions i tried, up until the current one. I have a RX480 with the latest drivers.


OBS Studio 0.16.2
plugin version 1.3.1.0
Issues : recording get stuck at 19:14, sound is ok.


----------



## everyth1ng (Sep 30, 2016)

Yeah, I have a few issues. I'm getting slightly out of sync audio after about 2 and a half hours of streaming, and my stream settings don't seem to be saving because I'm still getting the skyrocketing bitrate issue. Also, the stream seemed to have more of an impact on my in game frame rate than it did in the past, although I don't have benchmarks to back this up.

Let me know if you'd like the logs from my last stream and I'll edit this post. There should be two logs because I had to stop and start the stream to apply the Twitch preset again.

OBS Studio 0.16.2
Plugin 1.3.1.0


----------



## locodicegr (Sep 30, 2016)

0.16.2 / Simple Encoder / Recording Preset / Balance / 18 minutes csgo recording recorded very good!


----------



## ball2hi (Sep 30, 2016)

Updated OBS to *0.16.2*. Just did a test tonight and I unfortunately got another corrupted file. Our first match is *tomorrow*, so I guess I'm going to have to mess with x264 quickly as the last time I did matches (June) I used AMF and that's very out of date.

*LOG*: https://gist.github.com/5ee092f50c8c03eef5c958059a0d5f92
*DMP*: http://www.mediafire.com/file/2ozm2x2v56nqjz4/092916_obs64.zip

I have the video if need be. Unfortunately I did the .DMP after I clicked "stop recording" but still was streaming. I really wish AMD would fix their hoopla...


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 30, 2016)

meredith said:


> OBS Studio 0.16.2
> plugin version 1.3.1.0
> Issues : recording get stuck at 19:14, sound is ok.





ball2hi said:


> Updated OBS to *0.16.2*. Just did a test tonight and I unfortunately got another corrupted file. Our first match is *tomorrow*, so I guess I'm going to have to mess with x264 quickly as the last time I did matches (June) I used AMF and that's very out of date.
> 
> *LOG*: https://gist.github.com/5ee092f50c8c03eef5c958059a0d5f92
> *DMP*: http://www.mediafire.com/file/2ozm2x2v56nqjz4/092916_obs64.zip
> ...



Before you claim that the video is stuck, please remux with ffmpeg. You can download ffmpeg here: https://www.ffmpeg.org/download.html (Windows build are by zeranoe). And here is the .bat file you need to drag your video on to (save it as remux_mp4.bat in the same folder where you extract ff-prompt.bat and the other stuff to):


```
SET "CWD=%~dp0"

:RESTART
IF "%~n1"=="" GOTO :EOF

SET "IN=%~1"
SET "OUT=%~dpn1"

"%CWD%\bin\ffmpeg.exe" -i "%IN%" -map 0:v:0 -vcodec copy -map 0:a:0 -acodec copy -map 0:a:1 -acodec copy -map 0:a:2 -acodec copy -map 0:a:3 -acodec copy "%OUT%.mp4"

SHIFT /1
GOTO :RESTART
```

I was only able to replicate the issue before remuxing, not after. That means I either need more data or a more reliable configuration in which it happens - if it only happens with your setup, then private message me an archive of your %APPDATA%/obs-studio directory.



everyth1ng said:


> Yeah, I have a few issues. I'm getting slightly out of sync audio after about 2 and a half hours of streaming, and my stream settings don't seem to be saving because I'm still getting the skyrocketing bitrate issue. Also, the stream seemed to have more of an impact on my in game frame rate than it did in the past, although I don't have benchmarks to back this up.
> 
> Let me know if you'd like the logs from my last stream and I'll edit this post. There should be two logs because I had to stop and start the stream to apply the Twitch preset again.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure why your audio went out of sync, but usually it can't - the plugin will always provide the correct timestamp for that frame and it is up to OBS to mux it at the correct time. Log file would be nice anyway.



locodicegr said:


> 0.16.2 / Simple Encoder / Recording Preset / Balance / 18 minutes csgo recording recorded very good!



Nice to hear.


----------



## everyth1ng (Sep 30, 2016)

Okay, I updated my previous post with the logs @Xaymar


----------



## ball2hi (Sep 30, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Before you claim that the video is stuck, please remux with ffmpeg. You can download ffmpeg here: https://www.ffmpeg.org/download.html (Windows build are by zeranoe). And here is the .bat file you need to drag your video on to (save it as remux_mp4.bat in the same folder where you extract ff-prompt.bat and the other stuff to):
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I tried running the .BAT setup you gave me, named remux_mp4.bat right next to ff-prompt.bat in the same folder with everything else. Dragging the video onto that would result in cmd prompt opening for a split second and then immediately closing.

I tried remuxing via OBS-Studio's built in remuxer as suggested by @c3r1c3 but the file was still broken at the exact same time as the original unremuxed version. Using VLC player to view.


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 1, 2016)

ball2hi said:


> I tried running the .BAT setup you gave me, named remux_mp4.bat right next to ff-prompt.bat in the same folder with everything else. Dragging the video onto that would result in cmd prompt opening for a split second and then immediately closing.
> 
> I tried remuxing via OBS-Studio's built in remuxer as suggested by @c3r1c3 but the file was still broken at the exact same time as the original unremuxed version. Using VLC player to view.



What kind of broke are we talking about? Does it just show the same frame over and over? Does seeking past that point work?

I will be tracking it here: https://github.com/Xaymar/OBS-AMD-Advanced-Media-Framework/issues/100 . Please submit all log files, dump files, etc you've posted here to there so I can keep track of things.



everyth1ng said:


> Okay, I updated my previous post with the logs @Xaymar



I don't think the sync issue comes from the plugin, or if it does then I don't know how to fix something I have little control over (yet).


----------



## ball2hi (Oct 1, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> What kind of broke are we talking about? Does it just show the same frame over and over? Does seeking past that point work?
> 
> I will be tracking it here: https://github.com/Xaymar/OBS-AMD-Advanced-Media-Framework/issues/100 . Please submit all log files, dump files, etc you've posted here to there so I can keep track of things.


It is frozen on the last video frame. Seeking after that time is impossible. Audio still continues to play.

I recently just went through a lot of things in my Win10. For example, I had a lot of things running in admin-mode and running at higher elevation (High instead of Normal affinity). I'll be looking into testing this in the future, but I am getting really great quality from x264 recording for the time being.

If I go back to h.264 I will make sure to post my stuff over at your Github.


----------



## everyth1ng (Oct 1, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> I don't think the sync issue comes from the plugin, or if it does then I don't know how to fix something I have little control over (yet).



Yeah, I had the same issues again tonight. To deal with the skyrocketing bitrate issue, I simply restarted the stream, and my bitrate stayed where I set it for the rest of the stream. As for the out of sync audio, I can't imagine what could possibly be causing it on my end. And it's too bad, as I would totally use this encoder now if my audio wasn't out of sync.


----------



## ExugHblu (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi all, thanks @Xaymar for your work. I try hard on finding good quality setup, but it seems i missing something. I tested CBR and CQP https://www.twitch.tv/exughblu/videos/all. CBR looks better that CQP. I need help for quality setup for non-partnered Twitch 1920x1080 50 fps and 2560x1080 50 fps streaming. 
My hardware\software:

CPU: Intel G3258@4600 (2 core Haswell)
GPU: AMD Radeon R9 Fury Sapphire Nitro (stock factory, VCE 3.0)
RAM: 2x4GB DDR3 1600Mhz
SSD: Windows 7-64 Ultimate SP1, Steam, OBS
1920x1080, 70 mhz, locked 70 fps ingame and in crimson
Driver Version: 16.9.2
OBS Studio Version: 0.16.2 64-Bit Windows
Plugin Version: 1.3.1.0
Streaming: Twitch non-partner
Game: Dota 2 on Vulkan (1920x1080) + webcam
Game 2: Lineage 2 (2560x1080) + webcam
Current "good" setup for Dota 2:







help me increase quality. i provide logs after testing our new setup.


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 1, 2016)

ExugHblu said:


> Hi all, thanks @Xaymar for your work. I try hard on finding good quality setup, but it seems i missing something. I tested CBR and CQP https://www.twitch.tv/exughblu/videos/all. CBR looks better that CQP. I need help for quality setup for non-partnered Twitch 1920x1080 50 fps and 2560x1080 50 fps streaming.
> My hardware\software:
> 
> CPU: Intel G3258@4600 (2 core Haswell)
> ...



Try using the Preset 'High Quality' or 'Indistinguishable'


----------



## ExugHblu (Oct 1, 2016)

@Xaymar im loosing 50% frames on Hight Quality Preset right now after long time streaming.
https://www.twitch.tv/exughblu/v/92448434
im using Debug Tracing my log folder is empty
i only have debug.log on obs folder and cant understand how extract it from menu...
help->log files->...no reaction on any option.
http://pastebin.com/1sCPG7rY
tell me is that what you need or i must off that Debug Tracing?


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 2, 2016)

ExugHblu said:


> @Xaymar im loosing 50% frames on Hight Quality Preset right now after long time streaming.
> https://www.twitch.tv/exughblu/v/92448434
> im using Debug Tracing my log folder is empty
> i only have debug.log on obs folder and cant understand how extract it from menu...
> ...



That is not what I need and Debug Tracing needs to be on. Here's a Tutorial on how to upload a log file.


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 2, 2016)

Right, I reproduced the "corruption" bug and audio "desync" again and figured out where it comes from - and I have good and bad news.

The good news is that it's not the plugin.

The bad news is that it's the file muxer: It starts throwing away necessary data in order to catch up, but OBS never gives it the necessary data to catch up to the audio stream again. Which means that eventually it will just not have any video data to write due to the encoder being behind. (And yes, Jim, I have the necessary data to back up my claim - in total more than 20 gigabytes if you need it all.)

Edit: Further testing revealed that by pushing dts further into the past (offset by 4 frames instead of 2) I doubled the time in which it will store packets.


----------



## ExugHblu (Oct 2, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Here's a Tutorial on how to upload a log file.


I check out that tutorial before and it dont work. My classic OBS+VCE make log files and folder did not empty.
https://www.twitch.tv/exughblu/v/92482848 at 01:13 i try to take log files and i do the same after that stream.
Maybe i should try to find it manually here https://gist.github.com/discover ?
People just share VCE 3.0 settings for Twitch that have solid 720p quality without dropped frames!


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 2, 2016)

ExugHblu said:


> I check out that tutorial before and it dont work. My classic OBS+VCE make log files and folder did not empty.
> https://www.twitch.tv/exughblu/v/92482848 at 01:13 i try to take log files and i do the same after that stream.
> Maybe i should try to find it manually here https://gist.github.com/discover ?
> People just share VCE 3.0 settings for Twitch that have solid 720p quality without dropped frames!



Log files with Debug Tracing are quite large (50mb and larger). OBS will take a few minutes to upload these, depending on your internet connection.


----------



## ExugHblu (Oct 2, 2016)

I reinstall OBS studio to HDD, without Antivirus and plugin.
I again check out Microsoft Visual c+++ 2015




lets hope i can make that log file shortly... i cant
I check out Kaspersky Internet Security exceptions for all programs: There is no prohibitions for obs in reports.




i create topic on obs studio support forum


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 2, 2016)

obspleb said:


> Thank you so much for this plugin. It works so much better than the AMD hardware encoder built into the latest OBS version.
> 
> Question though...do I still need to add an extra 500 or so bitrate to compensate? I used to stream at 2500 with the x264, do I need to use this plugin at 3000 to get the same quality as 2500 x264?



If you are on Driver 16.9.2, that should not be needed. You will get near identical quality to x264 preset normal when using Quality Preset Quality.


----------



## everyth1ng (Oct 2, 2016)

2500 kbps with the latest version of the encoder, using all of the other Twitch preset settings, at 1280x720 at 60 FPS looks bitrate starved, but it's definitely more than watchable. I'm using 2500 kbps at the moment, too. I would say that x264 Veryfast looks a bit better at 2500 kbps, but there isn't that much of a difference, imo. It's very close, but Veryfast still holds up better with fast motion.


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 2, 2016)

everyth1ng said:


> 2500 kbps with the latest version of the encoder, using all of the other Twitch preset settings, at 1280x720 at 60 FPS looks bitrate starved, but it's definitely more than watchable. I'm using 2500 kbps at the moment, too. I would say that x264 Veryfast looks a bit better at 2500 kbps, but there isn't that much of a difference, imo. It's very close, but Veryfast still holds up better with fast motion.



If you have a B-Frames enabled card, x264 normal looks pretty close to what you will get under motion. But you'll never get close to software encoding, too many things to synchronize that would slow you down in hardware encoding.

Edit: You people respond faster than i can click.



obspleb said:


> I'm currently on 16.7.3 (which is latest for me since I don't have a discrete GPU for the hotfix drivers). Is that a problem at all?



Yes, but check your PMs as I will send you the necessary runtime files. Can't share them openly due to the license on them.


----------



## everyth1ng (Oct 2, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> If you have a B-Frames enabled card, x264 normal looks pretty close to what you will get under motion.



Oh cool! I was hoping that the RX 490 would be coming out this year, as I'm long overdue for a GPU upgrade. It doesn't look like that's happening, though. Even with what I get with my R9 290, I would recommend the encoder to anyone who is looking to stream (provided the remaining issues are resolved). The performance hit with x264 just isn't worth it for what you get in return in terms of image quality for someone just starting out, imo.


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 2, 2016)

everyth1ng said:


> Oh cool! I was hoping that the RX 490 would be coming out this year, as I'm long overdue for a GPU upgrade. Even with what I get with my R9 290, I would recommend the encoder to anyone who is looking to stream (provided the remaining issues are resolved). The performance hit with x264 just isn't worth it for what you get in return in terms of image quality for someone just starting out, imo.



The overall performance hit with x264 is not worth it. If you get near identical quality with something that does it 120 times faster, what's the point? Nobody will notice that quality drop anyway and for high quality and lossless recording you'll use CQP or CRF anyway.


----------



## everyth1ng (Oct 2, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> The overall performance hit with x264 is not worth it. If you get near identical quality with something that does it 120 times faster, what's the point? Nobody will notice that quality drop anyway and for high quality and lossless recording you'll use CQP or CRF anyway.


Yep, completely agree.

Edit: @Xaymar What settings would you recommend for B-frames? B-picture Reference enabled and what else? Thanks!

Edit 2: Actually, I'm looking through your config page on Github now. I'll try what you've listed there.


----------



## ball2hi (Oct 3, 2016)

So I decided to (since I now have some time in between matches) to test streaming with h.264. Unfortunately it seems that after a minute or two my entire computer locks up, sound loops, and my monitors go black and then my drivers restart. I haven't used h.264 since before the Win10 update.

https://gist.github.com/c22ae3aae654cf937936d5f8cb42992a

I'm not sure exactly how to capture what is going on. It's as if my card is overclocked and then the clock was unstable and shitting on itself but I'm actually *underclocking*.

I have uninstalled (DDU) my drivers, and reinstalled the current hotfix drivers (after re-downloading them).


----------



## meredith (Oct 3, 2016)

When I used VCE encode, then stop and close OBS, It will crash.


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 3, 2016)

meredith said:


> When I used VCE encode, then stop and close OBS, It will crash.


I can't reproduce this crash here. Also please read the first post to find out where to report bugs and crashes.



ball2hi said:


> So I decided to (since I now have some time in between matches) to test streaming with h.264. Unfortunately it seems that after a minute or two my entire computer locks up, sound loops, and my monitors go black and then my drivers restart. I haven't used h.264 since before the Win10 update.
> 
> https://gist.github.com/c22ae3aae654cf937936d5f8cb42992a
> 
> ...



https://github.com/GPUOpen-LibrariesAndSDKs/AMF/issues/22

Also please start submitting issues to github, otherwise I will just skip over and forget them eventually.


----------



## ObZidianLP (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi everyone! Thanks for your hard work Xaymar. Without the plugin I wouldn't even be able to record in the first place, but I've run into some issues with the recorded files.

When I open the files in VLC, everything works fine and the video plays without any issues. However when importing the files into Sony Vegas Pro 13 there is always a certain point in the recording - usually around 4 minutes and 30 seconds - where the video starts to flicker and corrupt the colours. The audio is not affected by this. Here's a video of it: https://youtu.be/IoPC5-aKlNQ

The only workaround that I have found so far is to convert the recordings to mp4 with VLC, even though they're already mp4s. If I do this the corruption is gone and the video is perfectly fine. I can then import it into Vegas or play it in WMP without any issues.

I included the log of the same recording that I uploaded to YouTube, but all videos recorded show the same corruption after ~4:30.

Any and all help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 3, 2016)

ObZidianLP said:


> Hi everyone! Thanks for your hard work Xaymar. Without the plugin I wouldn't even be able to record in the first place, but I've run into some issues with the recorded files.
> 
> When I open the files in VLC, everything works fine and the video plays without any issues. However when importing the files into Sony Vegas Pro 13 there is always a certain point in the recording - usually around 4 minutes and 30 seconds - where the video starts to flicker and corrupt the colours. The audio is not affected by this. Here's a video of it: https://youtu.be/IoPC5-aKlNQ
> 
> ...



Open up an Issue on Github and also report this as a bug to the makers of that software. If it plays fine in Windows Media Player, MPC-HC, VLC or any other decoder but doesn't work in whatever software Vegas Pro is, the issue isn't the plugin.


----------



## horst (Oct 3, 2016)

I tried Version 1.3.2.0, and i could record for 23 minutes and it still had video frames by that time, so that is great! Unluckily the mp4 is not skipable in vlc now. It does skip to keyframes, but doesn't play the video from the skipped position. The file seems to create problems for my editing software too, it is not responding when i import the file. I will give it another try later.

edit: Tried some more and i keep having that that non skip problem, also tried the default recording preset.


----------



## ball2hi (Oct 3, 2016)

horst said:


> I tried Version 1.3.2.0, and i could record for 23 minutes and it still had video frames by that time, so that is great! Unluckily the mp4 is not skipable in vlc now. It does skip to keyframes, but doesn't play the video from the skipped position. The file seems to create problems for my editing software too, it is not responding when i import the file. I will give it another try later.
> 
> edit: Tried some more and i keep having that that non skip problem, also tried the default recording preset.


What is your *keyframe* set to? I had this problem with AMF when my encoder was set to 0. Use 2 or 1.


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 3, 2016)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

1.3.2.0 - Massive Preset Updates



> Changed: All Presets now default to use maximum available 'B-Picture Pattern' for higher quality at lower bitrates.
> Changed: All Presets no longer override 'Frame Skipping', 'B-Picture Reference' and 'Custom Buffer'.
> Changed: 'Twitch', 'YouTube' and 'Recording' Presets no longer override 'Target Bitrate' and 'Peak Bitrate'.
> Changed: 'Twitch' and 'YouTube' Presets no longer override 'Minimum QP' and 'Maximum QP'. (Always forced to 0/51.)
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 3, 2016)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

1.3.2.1 - Bug Fixes for Presets and Timestamps



> Fixed: Audio desynchronization and video corruption caused by timestamp drifting.
> Fixed: Fields would be defocused when the plugin tried to deselect a preset.
> *Update:* Did not actually fix it.
> _1.3.2.0_
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## meredith (Oct 4, 2016)

v1.3.2.1 fix all my problem, Thanks a lot.
but now I found new issue, when I input Target Bitrate, It will unfocus, I don't know how to explanation it.


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 4, 2016)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

1.3.2.2 - Minor Fixes



> Removed: Automatic override of Preset, caused more issues than features it added.
> Fixed: The plugin would initially report an incorrect queue size delta.
> _1.3.2.1_
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## horst (Oct 4, 2016)

Tried 1.3.2.2 and everything seems to be working fine now. Thank you Xaymar!


----------



## ObZidianLP (Oct 4, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Open up an Issue on Github and also report this as a bug to the makers of that software. If it plays fine in Windows Media Player, MPC-HC, VLC or any other decoder but doesn't work in whatever software Vegas Pro is, the issue isn't the plugin.


Thanks for your response and the time you put into answering all these!

I thought that it had to do with Sony Vegas or WMP at first too, but VLC is the *only *program that can play it back without issues. Sony Vegas, WMP and QuickTime Player all show corruption.

As for the fix that I found, if I convert the recording (doesn't matter what base filetype) to mp4 using VLCs convert/export option, the corruption is fixed. Could this be because it extracts the audio codec and video codec and puts them back together?


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 4, 2016)

ObZidianLP said:


> Thanks for your response and the time you put into answering all these!
> 
> I thought that it had to do with Sony Vegas or WMP at first too, but VLC is the *only *program that can play it back without issues. Sony Vegas, WMP and QuickTime Player all show corruption.
> 
> As for the fix that I found, if I convert the recording (doesn't matter what base filetype) to mp4 using VLCs convert/export option, the corruption is fixed. Could this be because it extracts the audio codec and video codec and puts them back together?



As I already said, the issue is not in the encoder but with the decoder only accepting one way of muxing a file. 1.3.2.1 and newer slightly help with this by using fixed step timestamps and there will be more fixes to come in the future.

Turns out it's ffmpeg doing that. Should be fixed now-ish.


----------



## ball2hi (Oct 4, 2016)

Currently using *v1.3.2.2*...

Holy shit Xaymar, this is incredible. I don't know *how* you solved it, but CBR is currently working on Twitch. The quality is incredible even without b-frames since I'm on my rx 480, using the quality preset and 2500 bitrate. I am also currently not crashing so far, but it was just a short test stream (6min 38sec).

Temporary VOD: https://www.twitch.tv/3ybx/v/92966678

I don't know how this quality compares to x264 (too lazy to test side by side right now) but this is beautiful. If the local encoding issue video freeze issues is fixed, I might be able to stream/record my matches in 48 fps now.


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 4, 2016)

ball2hi said:


> Currently using *v1.3.2.2*...
> 
> Holy shit Xaymar, this is incredible. I don't know *how* you solved it, but CBR is currently working on Twitch. The quality is incredible even without b-frames since I'm on my rx 480, using the quality preset and 2500 bitrate. I am also currently not crashing so far, but it was just a short test stream (6min 38sec).
> 
> ...



Driver 16.9.2 fixed the CBR partially for RX 4xx cards, 16.9.3 will fix even more. And yes, the local recording issue should be fixed, I recorded 1 hour and 16 minutes with it to test it - thrice just to make sure.


----------



## ball2hi (Oct 4, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Driver 16.9.2 fixed the CBR partially for RX 4xx cards, 16.9.3 will fix even more. And yes, the local recording issue should be fixed, I recorded 1 hour and 16 minutes with it to test it - thrice just to make sure.


Unfortunately, my matches can take up to 1 hour 40 minutes so I will have to test something on my own. I was originally using 16.9.2 driver and CBR issue wasn't fixed still up until me testing today.

Also want to note that I am unable to override the profile level on the Twitch preset, I have to remove the Twitch preset and set it to blank in order to set it to "main" which is what I need to maximum transcoding options.


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 4, 2016)

ball2hi said:


> Unfortunately, my matches can take up to 1 hour 40 minutes so I will have to test something on my own. I was originally using 16.9.2 driver and CBR issue wasn't fixed still up until me testing today.
> 
> Also want to note that I am unable to override the profile level on the Twitch preset, I have to remove the Twitch preset and set it to blank in order to set it to "main" which is what I need to maximum transcoding options.



That is the intended behavior until I find a way to make it automatically apply/replace the preset. See patch notes for 1.3.2.0, 1.3.2.1 and 1.3.2.2


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 4, 2016)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

1.3.2.3 - Timestamp fixes and UI Updates



> Fixed: Latency Constrained Bitrate was incorrectly hiding Target Bitrate option.
> Fixed: Timestamps now work for all framerate options.
> _1.3.2.2_
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## everyth1ng (Oct 4, 2016)

The B-frames feature isn't working with my R9 290. B-picture Pattern 1-3 makes the image pixelated, but setting it to 0 fixes it. I'm assuming this is because setting B-picture Pattern to 0 disables the use of B-frames, but please correct me here if I'm wrong.

Here is a sample video with B-picture Pattern set to 3 (1 and 2 produce similar results):
https://www.twitch.tv/everyth1ngtv/v/93029772

And here is a sample video with B-picture Pattern set to 0:
https://www.twitch.tv/everyth1ngtv/v/93030078

All of the other settings are set to the Twitch preset settings as of 1.3.2.3.

Also, I'm still getting the skyrocketing bitrate issue where I have to stop and start the stream to get the bitrate to stay on target.


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 4, 2016)

That is known, I'm not sure what the cause is. They look fine on VCE 3 and I don't have a VCE 2 card to test with.


----------



## everyth1ng (Oct 4, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> That is known, I'm not sure what the cause is. They look fine on VCE 3 and I don't have a VCE 2 card to test with.


Okay, good to know. I'll just keep it set to 0 for now.


----------



## ExugHblu (Oct 5, 2016)

CPU: Intel G3258@4600 (2 core Haswell)
GPU: AMD Radeon R9 Fury Sapphire Nitro (stock factory, VCE 3.0)
RAM: 2x4GB DDR3 1600Mhz
SSD: Windows 7-64 Ultimate SP1, Steam, OBS
1920x1080, 70 mhz, locked 70 fps ingame and in crimson
Driver Version: 16.9.2
OBS Studio Version: 0.16.2 64-Bit Windows
Plugin Version: 1.3.1.0
Streaming: 50 fps 1920*1080 -> 960*540 Twitch non-partner
Got new good settings. Example https://www.twitch.tv/exughblu/v/92968148





How to make quality better and reduse dropped frames to 0-1% ? Should i use b-picture pattern and b-picture reference for twitch streaming?


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 5, 2016)

For everyone using this, I have finally managed to completely write the wiki page for configuring the encoder! *confetti* If you are interested (and most of you are, I can tell right now without even seeing you), you'll find it here: https://github.com/Xaymar/OBS-AMD-Advanced-Media-Framework/wiki/Configuration



ExugHblu said:


> CPU: Intel G3258@4600 (2 core Haswell)
> GPU: AMD Radeon R9 Fury Sapphire Nitro (stock factory, VCE 3.0)
> RAM: 2x4GB DDR3 1600Mhz
> SSD: Windows 7-64 Ultimate SP1, Steam, OBS
> ...



Upgrade to version 1.3.2.3, try using B-Pictures without B-Picture Reference or lowering the Quality Preset to Balanced or Speed.


----------



## horst (Oct 5, 2016)

I am just reading through the configuration guide, and i am unsure what's up with my GOP size. You told me that mine was set to 0, although i cannot recall ever messing with that setting. Should i set it to something else? What would have been the default? I don't have the "Set Custom GOP Size" ticked. Should i tick it?


----------



## Suslik V (Oct 5, 2016)

horst said:


> I am just reading through the configuration guide, and i am unsure what's up with my GOP size. You told me that mine was set to 0, although i cannot recall ever messing with that setting. Should i set it to something else? What would have been the default? I don't have the "Set Custom GOP Size" ticked. Should i tick it?


He asked you probably because of log info. If you don't setup it manually - simply say it.


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 5, 2016)

horst said:


> I am just reading through the configuration guide, and i am unsure what's up with my GOP size. You told me that mine was set to 0, although i cannot recall ever messing with that setting. Should i set it to something else? What would have been the default? I don't have the "Set Custom GOP Size" ticked. Should i tick it?



To quote the wiki:



> _Warning: Extreme impact on Quality and Compression! No support if changed. Do not change this option unless you know what you are doing! Here there be dragons!_



Edit: That means, don't change that.


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 5, 2016)

AMD just released Driver version 16.10.1:



> *Radeon Software Crimson Edition 16.10.1 Highlights*
> 
> *Support For:*
> Gears of War® 4
> ...



It is recommended to upgrade the driver, or if not possible, upgrade the AMF runtime using this guide.


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 6, 2016)

1.3.3.0 adds two new features to the plugin: Automatic Profile Level and Dynamic Reconfiguring.

*Automatic Profile Level*
This works by calculating the expected samples per second and comparing them with the Rec. ITU-T H.264 (02/2016) and then selecting the proper Profile Level for the given resolution and frame rate. You will no longer have no manually select this and end up with something that isn't ideal!

*Dynamic Reconfiguring*
One of the main features of AMDs encoder is that you can reconfigure most of the parameters during encoding. This is now properly supported in both the simpler interface and the advanced one. This means that you can now do testing live without having to restart your stream or recording at all. Just change the settings, hit apply and they'll be applied!

In addition to the new features, Presets have been updated again and will no longer modify Advanced and Expert settings and also now use Automatic Profile Level for best compatibility. Read the changelog below for full changes.

---

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

1.3.3.0 - Dynamic Reconfiguring, Preset Update, Automatic Profile Level!



> Fixed: Reduced CPU and UI load when changing options.
> Changed: Language Files have been updated from CrowdIn.
> Changed: All Presets no longer override Advanced and Expert parameters and now use to 'Automatic' Profile Level'
> Changed: 'Twitch', 'YouTube' and 'Recording' Preset no longer override the 'Quality Preset' parameter.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ObZidianLP (Oct 6, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> As I already said, the issue is not in the encoder but with the decoder only accepting one way of muxing a file. 1.3.2.1 and newer slightly help with this by using fixed step timestamps and there will be more fixes to come in the future.


I just installed version 1.3.3.0, and IT WORKS, the file is no longer corrupt! Thanks for your hard work!


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 6, 2016)

Here's a Dynamic Reconfiguration example video modifying only Target Bitrate with CBR:





Dynamic Reconfiguring supports all properties except: Memory Type, Compute Type, Surface Format, Debug Tracing, Frame Size (in theory possible), Frame Rate (in theory possible).


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 6, 2016)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

1.3.3.1 - Fixes and Performance Updates



> Fixed: Buffer Size is now properly calculated again when not overriden.
> Fixed: Presets are now applied properly again.
> Changed: Threading Model has been redesigned to be much more efficient and crash proof.
> Changed: OpenCL code has been slightly adjusted for a massive performance boost.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ExugHblu (Oct 7, 2016)

I connect second monitor and find out that my bitrate randomly up to 6000-6500 settings same https://obsproject.com/forum/thread...ugin-for-obs-studio.52305/page-20#post-243607 . Im loosing frames when that happens. When i enable B-picture pattern and B-picture reference thats happens even more.


----------



## ExugHblu (Oct 7, 2016)

Added: [Advanced] interface now supports automatic VBV Buffer Size (set to 0). That what i try now!
Added: Dynamic Reconfiguring, which allows settings to be changed and applied during streaming/recording. Thank you!!!
they useful and working well.


----------



## everyth1ng (Oct 7, 2016)

ExugHblu said:


> I connect second monitor and find out that my bitrate randomly up to 6000-6500 settings same https://obsproject.com/forum/thread...ugin-for-obs-studio.52305/page-20#post-243607 . Im loosing frames when that happens. When i enable B-picture pattern and B-picture reference thats happens even more.


I've been getting the same thing for a while now. Sometimes I lose frames while it's happening, and sometimes I don't. I also see spikes up to 10000 kbps, and it goes down into the hundreds, as well. I stop and start the stream, and it goes away.


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 7, 2016)

ExugHblu said:


> I connect second monitor and find out that my bitrate randomly up to 6000-6500 settings same https://obsproject.com/forum/thread...ugin-for-obs-studio.52305/page-20#post-243607 . Im loosing frames when that happens. When i enable B-picture pattern and B-picture reference thats happens even more.





everyth1ng said:


> I've been getting the same thing for a while now. Sometimes I lose frames while it's happening, and sometimes I don't. I also see spikes up to 10000 kbps, and it goes down into the hundreds, as well. I stop and start the stream, and it goes away.



Are you both using RX 4xx cards or older generations? As far as I'm aware, only VCE 2.0 has issues with B-Pictures currently, VCE 3.4 isn't capable of them at all. I unfortunately don't have a GPU of each generation to test issues with, so I have to rely on user reports or on Jim to get hardware to test with once he is not affected by the TwitchConities anymore.


----------



## ExugHblu (Oct 7, 2016)

@Xaymar i cant make logs, but here is new results: https://www.twitch.tv/exughblu/v/93461595 

CPU: Intel G3258@4600 (2 core Haswell)
GPU: AMD Radeon R9 Fury Sapphire Nitro (stock factory, VCE 3.0)
RAM: 2x4GB DDR3 1600Mhz
SSD: Windows 7-64 Ultimate SP1, Steam, OBS
1920x1080, 70 mhz, locked 70 fps ingame and in crimson
Driver Version: 16.10.1
OBS Studio Version: 0.16.2 64-Bit Windows
Plugin Version: 1.3.3.1
Streaming: 50 fps 1920*1080 -> 1280*720 Twitch non-partner


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 7, 2016)

ExugHblu said:


> @Xaymar i cant make logs, but here is new results: https://www.twitch.tv/exughblu/v/93461595
> 
> CPU: Intel G3258@4600 (2 core Haswell)
> GPU: AMD Radeon R9 Fury Sapphire Nitro (stock factory, VCE 3.0)
> ...



Why are you using "H264 Encoder [Advanced] (AMD Advanced Media Framework)"? I see nothing in your configuration that requires that.

I'll quote the wiki for you:


> *Q: I'm using Advanced Output Mode, which one do I select?*
> Select 'H264 Encoder (AMD Advanced Media Framework)', it will have everything you need. Do not use the [Advanced] one unless you absolutely know what you are doing and do not want any support.



And also since you messed with GOP Size and CABAC, here's another quote:


> *Use Custom GOP Size, GOP Size (Expert)*
> Experimental parameter that allows you to override the automatically calculated GOP Size.
> 
> Warning: _Extreme impact on Quality and Compression! No support if changed. Do not change this option unless you know what you are doing! Here there be dragons!_
> ...



Sorry, but support ends here for you. You'll have to figure out what is wrong on your own or start using the simpler one "H264 Encoder (AMD Advanced Media Framework)".

Edit: In the future, there will only be one of these once the complete core is done.


----------



## ExugHblu (Oct 7, 2016)

Simplier for me do it wrong to right. As all can see i got RESULTS. Nobody posting WORKING settings+video proof in that tread like me (only crying people here)
And there is NO new AMF info in my language.


----------



## ExugHblu (Oct 7, 2016)

Nice advice about disabling CABAC buy the way D 40-50% frames loss in menu DDD


----------



## everyth1ng (Oct 7, 2016)

@ExugHblu, drop the attitude, dude. It's uncalled for. @Xaymar doesn't deserve it.


----------



## R A F I D (Oct 8, 2016)

so i just noticed something today just turning on OBS there is 2-3 fps drop not even recording just opening obs in every game and when i hit record there is more 2 fps drop so in total 4-6 fps drop :O 

everything is updated to latest version..


----------



## ThatOneWolf (Oct 8, 2016)

Greetings!

Is there a way to fix these errors?
Is it just that the version mismatch is causing the second error?

[AMFEncoderHEVC]    Error: ..\..\..\..\..\runtime\src\components\EncoderHEVC\EncoderHEVCImpl.cpp(190):AHEVC interface versions are not matching. Application: 131072, Driver: 131082

[AMFEncoderHEVC]    Error: ..\..\..\..\..\runtime\src\components\EncoderHEVC\EncoderHEVCImpl.cpp(270):AMF_ERROR 1 : AMF_FAIL: Prepare() - Failed to init HEVC service


----------



## chummy (Oct 8, 2016)

R A F I D said:


> so i just noticed something today just turning on OBS there is 2-3 fps drop not even recording just opening obs in every game and when i hit record there is more 2 fps drop so in total 4-6 fps drop :O
> 
> everything is updated to latest version..


OBS-Studio is like this since i'm using it, keep eating a bit of CPU while idling compared to OBS classic which stay 0% at idle.


----------



## R A F I D (Oct 8, 2016)

yea hope they fixes this problem soon


----------



## Pinky (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm new to OBS which means I'm also new to this plugin.  I game at 3440x1440 with a Sapphire Nitro Fury and information seems to suggest I should be able to record 4K @ 60fps.  I don't want to stream at this point, just record.

I'm really struggling however to do well at 3440x1440.  Can anyone help?

My specs:

3770k @ 4.3ghz
16GB DDR3 RAM @ 1666mhz
Sapphire Nitro Fury
Seagate 2TB 7200RPM (ST2000DM001)

I'm using the simple interface in OBS.  No matter what settings I have tried I get a very poor recording at 3440x1440.  Very jumpy, not usable at all.  I dropped the res in game to 2560x1080 and was able to capture acceptable footage at 60fps but anything acceptable at 3440 totally eludes me for the moment.

Have attached some settings screens.  Any help much appreciated.  I tried the software encoder (x264 low) and actually got better results, which likely suggests I'm not doing something correctly.


----------



## everyth1ng (Oct 8, 2016)

@Pinky I've never used this encoder to record, so my knowledge will be limited. However, I can point out something to you immediately that you're doing wrong. For Output Mode, change that to Advanced. Then, where it says Encoder, select H264 Encoder (AMD Advanced Media Framework). This is the simple interface for @Xaymar's plugin. Then, select a preset in Preset. Start with the Recording preset, and go from there.


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 8, 2016)

R A F I D said:


> so i just noticed something today just turning on OBS there is 2-3 fps drop not even recording just opening obs in every game and when i hit record there is more 2 fps drop so in total 4-6 fps drop :O
> 
> everything is updated to latest version..





chummy said:


> OBS-Studio is like this since i'm using it, keep eating a bit of CPU while idling compared to OBS classic which stay 0% at idle.





R A F I D said:


> yea hope they fixes this problem soon



The encoder itself has up to 10 fps impact, depending on CPU, GPU and RAM (for me it's less than 2 with b-reference enabled). But yeah, OBS Studio has a slightly higher performance impact that classic does - at least it does for me. 



ThatOneWolf said:


> Greetings!
> 
> Is there a way to fix these errors?
> Is it just that the version mismatch is causing the second error?



These happen if it can't find the HEVC encoder, it can't be removed since it's not technically an error but more of a warning.



Pinky said:


> I'm new to OBS which means I'm also new to this plugin.  I game at 3440x1440 with a Sapphire Nitro Fury and information seems to suggest I should be able to record 4K @ 60fps.  I don't want to stream at this point, just record.
> 
> I'm really struggling however to do well at 3440x1440.  Can anyone help?
> 
> ...



Set "Output Mode" to "Advanced", set "Encoder" to "H264 Encoder (AMD Advanced Media Framework)" and then set it up there - for 4K60 you need to use Quality Preset Speed. Same as with 1920x1080p120.


----------



## R A F I D (Oct 8, 2016)

@Xaymar my pc spec is in my signature what do i need to upgrade ? and there is only %1.2 cpu usage in obs when recording currently i am just using your default presets didn't try tweaking myself so i am probably going to do that thanks for tip


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 8, 2016)

R A F I D said:


> @Xaymar my pc spec is in my signature what do i need to upgrade ? and there is only %1.2 cpu usage in obs when recording currently i am just using your default presets didn't try tweaking myself so i am probably you going to do that thanks for tip



Get a stronger GPU, don't overclock RAM, install a dual channel compatible memory setup. (Dual Channel requires 2x identical speed and size on two linked memory banks)


----------



## R A F I D (Oct 8, 2016)

okay thanks


----------



## R A F I D (Oct 9, 2016)

@Xaymar you think obs will ever perform as good as shadowplay ? or it does already with better gpu ?

Edit : so i just spent 20 mins to do some advanced tweaking now it seems like i am getting only 2 fps drop when recording in 60 fps 1080p :O thank you so much @Xaymar :D


----------



## MonkeyMasterB8 (Oct 9, 2016)

Soo now that OBS Studio has a setting built in for AMD Encoder what does it make this? Or am I completely in the wrong here this is the first time I have seen this plugin soo... Just curious if I should still download this plugin. Oh and on the OBS Studio settings what encoder of the like 3 new ones should I choose? I am soo confused!


----------



## R A F I D (Oct 9, 2016)

MonkeyMasterB8 said:


> Soo now that OBS Studio has a setting built in for AMD Encoder what does it make this? Or am I completely in the wrong here this is the first time I have seen this plugin soo... Just curious if I should still download this plugin. Oh and on the OBS Studio settings what encoder of the like 3 new ones should I choose? I am soo confused!



your question is answered in the *FAQ* https://github.com/Xaymar/OBS-AMD-Advanced-Media-Framework/wiki/Frequently-Asked-Questions


----------



## MonkeyMasterB8 (Oct 9, 2016)

R A F I D said:


> your question is answered in the *FAQ* https://github.com/Xaymar/OBS-AMD-Advanced-Media-Framework/wiki/Frequently-Asked-Questions



Oh wow okay thanks xD


----------



## chummy (Oct 9, 2016)

R A F I D said:


> @Xaymar you think obs will ever perform as good as shadowplay ? or it does already with better gpu ?
> 
> Edit : so i just spent 20 mins to do some advanced tweaking now it seems like i am getting only 2 fps drop when recording in 60 fps 1080p :O thank you so much @Xaymar :D


Each game has different impact in FPS drop when recording. Games which are GPU-bound normally dont hit too much when recording, FPS drop can be around 1-3. Games which are CPU-bound, can drop 5-15fps. GTA5 which is CPU-bound, at 60fps drop 3fps when start recording for me, but when doing around 120fps then it drop 10fps. RAM speed/Bandwidth and CPU itself matter in CPU-bound games.

The recording FPS impact will have some variation depending on game and FPS you doing in game. For GTA 5 example the higher FPS you doing in game more frames you loose proportionally. At 60fps i loose 3fps=5%, at 120fps i loose 10fps=8%.


----------



## R A F I D (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks for the info :)


----------



## R A F I D (Oct 10, 2016)

so i was recording gears of war 4 in desktop mode i mean you cannot record in game capture mode so yea anyways i noticed after recording for some minutes obs will start dropping frames and it will stay like that until obs is restarted so for example i was recording in 29.97 fps and after some minutes of gameplay obs fps dropped to 15 fps and it stayed like that until i restarted obs and this happens so often and i have to restart obs frequently @Xaymar do you think you can optimize the desktop capture a bit more ? or its not up to you ?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 10, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Set "Output Mode" to "Advanced", set "Encoder" to "H264 Encoder (AMD Advanced Media Framework)" and then set it up there - for 4K60 you need to use Quality Preset Speed. Same as with 1920x1080p120.



Thanks.

I've dropped my res down to 2560x1080 and having mixed results, haven't managed to get a setting I'm happy with.  Thought I had it nailed but when I viewed back one of the videos, parts of it had a framerate so low that it was unusable and I had to bin it.

I do have an SSD, it's a 240gb with about 120gb free but it's my system drive and I'd read that writing videos to it was baaaaaad, so I haven't tried doing that.

At the moment I'm just writing to my backup 7200rpm 2tb seagate drive which is a different drive to what the games/programs run from.

I'm going to play around more with the settings later to see if I can get something consistently good.  Will be happy if I can get 2560x1080 @ 60fps.


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 10, 2016)

R A F I D said:


> @Xaymar you think obs will ever perform as good as shadowplay ? or it does already with better gpu ?
> 
> Edit : so i just spent 20 mins to do some advanced tweaking now it seems like i am getting only 2 fps drop when recording in 60 fps 1080p :O thank you so much @Xaymar :D



I think OBS can even outperform ShadowPlay with the right kind of optimizations. The biggest performance drop right now comes from the fact that OBS moves the frame from GPU to CPU instead of leaving it on the GPU.



chummy said:


> Each game has different impact in FPS drop when recording. Games which are GPU-bound normally dont hit too much when recording, FPS drop can be around 1-3. Games which are CPU-bound, can drop 5-15fps. GTA5 which is CPU-bound, at 60fps drop 3fps when start recording for me, but when doing around 120fps then it drop 10fps. RAM speed/Bandwidth and CPU itself matter in CPU-bound games.
> 
> The recording FPS impact will have some variation depending on game and FPS you doing in game. For GTA 5 example the higher FPS you doing in game more frames you loose proportionally. At 60fps i loose 3fps=5%, at 120fps i loose 10fps=8%.





chummy said:


> To those interested in see how better is NVFBC capture method than OBS, i made a good test comparison between two. Of course here is not NVENC but NVENC is something to inspire AMD VCE. Share(shadowplay) use no B-frames for recording then i used same method and settings for OBS like Share, OBS even output a lower final video 41Mb/s vs 36Mb/s. I monitored Bus load which is GPU PCI-e bus and you can notice than with NVFBC the load % is slight lower which means there is less traffic between CPU-GPU, most of the capturing work stay in GPU side apparently.
> 
> I used BF4 because it monitoring of CPU and GPU frametime, and OBS cause slighty higher CPU latency.
> https://youtu.be/i6biO3DIX20
> ...





chummy said:


> I see @Xaymar arguing before than AMD has some NVFBC equivalent(DEM) but it was removed. Maybe there will be another solution from AMD for replace this?
> 
> Mikhail said than OBS can replace the method how they transfer the frames: "OBS project may have is to avoid copy of the captured frame to system memory and transferring it back to video memory for encoding."
> 
> Will OBS make such changes or is something without prediction?



Well, the thing is, even with the change it will only affect other applications that really need this bandwidth (high VRAM usage for example). Benchmarks of the OBS method vs the GPU only method showed that there's basically only a margin of 4 fps left until it's on par with the GPU-only method (118.4 vs 122.2 fps).
Also, DEM might make a reappearance in the future, since it performs massively better than any other capture method I know of.



R A F I D said:


> so i was recording gears of war 4 in desktop mode i mean you cannot record in game capture mode so yea anyways i noticed after recording for some minutes obs will start dropping frames and it will stay like that until obs is restarted so for example i was recording in 29.97 fps and after some minutes of gameplay obs fps dropped to 15 fps and it stayed like that until i restarted obs and this happens so often and i have to restart obs frequently @Xaymar do you think you can optimize the desktop capture a bit more ? or its not up to you ?



I don't have anything to do with Desktop Capture (i only made the encoder plugin for AMD so far).


----------



## Steeled_Pick (Oct 13, 2016)

I streamed on twitch for 2hours just for testing. I was pretty impressed. Figured if there were any issues it would show up after a few hours. No issues.  Using an i5-2500@4.2ghz and my old amd hd7950 .  Wasn't bad at all at 3k bitrate, 720p@30fps
https://www.twitch.tv/steeled_pick/v/94585639


----------



## Steeled_Pick (Oct 13, 2016)

Now we just need a working version for linux. :)


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 13, 2016)

Steeled_Pick said:


> Now we just need a working version for linux. :)



We need a Linux compatible SDK first. I haven't gotten too far into reverse engineering the runtime yet.


----------



## Steeled_Pick (Oct 14, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> We need a Linux compatible SDK first. I haven't gotten too far into reverse engineering the runtime yet.


One good thing is the kernel 4.7 I'm using has amd vce 1.0  support  built in. Just need better drivers and of course the linux sdk. 
Keep up the good work Xaymar !!!!.


----------



## locodicegr (Oct 18, 2016)

Installed the 3rd version of 16.10.1 today for some testing!

@R A F I D do you find any good settings for recording with that 280x?


----------



## R A F I D (Oct 20, 2016)

@locodicegr nah it seems like you need a better gpu VCE 1.0 isn't enough sadly :/


----------



## locodicegr (Oct 20, 2016)

R A F I D said:


> @locodicegr nah it seems like you need a better gpu VCE 1.0 isn't enough sadly :/



Hey, i have VCE 3.0 what are u talking about lol.


----------



## R A F I D (Oct 21, 2016)

locodicegr said:


> Hey, i have VCE 3.0 what are u talking about lol.


oh my bad i thought you have a r9 280x didn't notice your signature :p but you should be fine with the presets cause you have VCE 3.0 btw there was another driver released today 16.10.2


----------



## 3Necromancer (Oct 22, 2016)

Using latest 1.3.3.1
Video stops recording after 20:50 and only sound is recorded afterwords.

Windows 8.1
R9 280x


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 24, 2016)

3Necromancer said:


> Using latest 1.3.3.1
> Video stops recording after 20:50 and only sound is recorded afterwords.
> 
> Windows 8.1
> R9 280x



Straight up impossible. You are most likely using the version bundled with OBS and didn't update - otherwise post a log with Debug Tracing and video.


----------



## Surl Aruru (Oct 29, 2016)

First  .. thx for this great Plugin!.....

I just want to ask .. .until when we can guess the support of hevc/h265? ... From what depends on it? AMD Driver? Or the Plugin? ...

Furthermore i would like to ask what i really can expect from hevc? There are on this subject again and again different Statements. Now i know Twitch does not support hevc,yet. But now when i could stream in a better Quality ... that would be nice. At the moment i have 4 Mbit upstream which i can use. I am streaming with a bitrate of 2500 and with that .. i use most of the possible upstream. Quality is good but whatever i am doing is not enough to avoid blocks.

Its not possible for me to get a better upstream. 25 Mbit (DSL) is the best what i can get here.

My thought would be that hevc could really help to improve stream quality. I am right?

My Graphics Card is a RX 460

Best regards
Surl

PS: Excuse my bad english .. i did my best with the help of google translator ...


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 29, 2016)

HEVC support depends on multiple factors:


Widespread Support
HEVC/H.265 is currently less supported by the mobile market than VP9 is and it will probably be another 5 years until it makes a mainstream appearance. Same thing happened with AVC/H.264.
Better Streaming Protocols
FLV/RTMP currently only support AVC/H.264, until that changes HEVC/H.265 won't get any good support from Streaming sites or similar. The largest ones here are probably Twitch and YouTube which would have to be the first ones to switch over.
OBS Studio needs to support H.265
I'm not sure if it already does, since it uses ffmpeg for muxing.

Driver Support
HEVC encoding is already there if you decide to use Windows Media Foundation Transcode - one of the worst options ever because it's rather undocumented and weird. Right now, HEVC does not seem to be supported yet by AMF, so there is only so much that can be done on my end.
So it depends on the following: A new streaming Protocol, Device Vendors (especially mobile devices), Streaming sites, OBS Studio and AMD. Support for HEVC is technically already built into the plugin, so there's not much to do there.

At a bitrate of 2500, it's better to use x264. Hardware encoding will probably take a long time before it gets better at what it should be good at.


----------



## Surl Aruru (Oct 29, 2016)

Mmmm the h264 codec is now .. more than 10 years old. Why is it so difficult to do that in Hardware with good or better performance. I cant understand that ....

And development of RX 460 ... has not started 10 years ago.

Why is it so much more difficult to do that in Hardware (same Quality and  Bitrate)?


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 29, 2016)

I suggest you look into something called "Patents" and why people use them to extort other people that had the same idea.


----------



## Suslik V (Oct 29, 2016)

Forget about patents - it's business and technology difficulties. Camera makers should be the first of all - it's portable devices for making videos. Or camera sales will fail again as only pro studios be able to shoot and deliver new quality content.

Is there plans to add tips to all options in the plugin (abbreviations at least, few left)? Because I see no significant changes and old translations gone. Screens missing (translation of the new options, please, check crowdin site comments).


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 29, 2016)

Patents make up 90% of disputes in software development. He stole this, I had this idea first, etc. Once a patent becomes commonly used is the point where things go "free" and start being mainstream. Except with patent trolls obviously.

Anyway, there are more tooltips coming but I haven't written them fully yet. I'll also upload new screenshots if i figure out how.


----------



## Surl Aruru (Oct 29, 2016)

how they than did the libx264 libary .. which is used by so many.

Software (libx264) is GPL as far as i know ... no patents. am i wrong?


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 29, 2016)

H264 licensing: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H.264/MPEG-4_AVC#Licensing

There are patents, but MPEG LA announced on August 26, 2010 that is is now free for end users. Decoding and Encoding still costs afaik.


----------



## Suslik V (Oct 29, 2016)

I suggest to remove _Maximum LTR Frames_ option temporary (set it 0), or we'll get _Video Adapter_ select analog for years.


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 29, 2016)

Suslik V said:


> I suggest to remove _Maximum LTR Frames_ option temporary (set it 0), or we'll get _Video Adapter_ select analog for years.


What?


----------



## Suslik V (Oct 29, 2016)

I mean what it do? I have read description and as I see no benefits for "1" and "2" setting. How you mark frames for references if this set to custom?


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 29, 2016)

You don't manually mark the frame as reference. The encoder does. I can override what frames are marked as LTR if I wanted to, but it is usually not needed.

Edit: As for what it does, LTR frames are literally long term reference frames. They are used for future encoding and afaik use Intra-Refresh encoding too. x264 has something similar.


----------



## Suslik V (Oct 29, 2016)

Do you have your own algorithm to override? Or you _can_ override? Because, OBS Studio also _can_ override some options but features not implemented for long.


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 29, 2016)

Suslik V said:


> Do you have your own algorithm to override? Or you _can_ override? Because, OBS Studio also _can_ override some options but features not implemented for long.


I'm sorry, but I don't understand what you're trying to ask of me. Are you trying to tell me to remove that option because I didn't write the algorithm myself? Are you trying to tell me that i should give the user the option to flag certain frames _during live encoding_ as reference frames? Or are you trying to tell me that I should override the AMF behaviour (which is pretty good already IMO) in favor of my own?


----------



## Suslik V (Oct 29, 2016)

As I see, that was named "LTR" has no influence on encoding as it's only a feature of AMF - it allows to switch on (override) reference assignments - switcher for the feature to turn it ON/OFF, but the feature (custom assignment by some algorithm maybe) not implemented yet?

This meaning of "Feature" (for AMF based encoder plugin) is it right for MaxLTR? Because abbreviation of the the word has "Reference" and I can translate it according to the H.264, but I feel that isn't right and the parameter itself hasn't influence on the references itself (by current implementation of the plugin). But it can switch something related to the references frames.

So, I'm asking for two things (first can improve translation, second - saves time for translation):

If this has influence on references, then we need it in description, because "References" mentioned by the name.
If feature not implemented yet, you better to disable it or remove (I understand you can use it for future implementations, but I don't like empty switch for now).


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 29, 2016)

Suslik V said:


> As I see, that was named "LTR" has no influence on encoding as it's only a feature of AMF - it allows to switch on (override) reference assignments - switcher for the feature to turn it ON/OFF, but the feature (custom assignment by some algorithm maybe) not implemented yet?



I... what? *It's implemented in hardware*, there is nothing I have to do - it's in, it's being set, it's up to the hardware to decide the best use case.



Suslik V said:


> This meaning of "Feature" (for AMF based encoder plugin) is it right for MaxLTR? Because abbreviation of the the word has "Reference" and I can translate it according to the H.264, but I feel that isn't right and the parameter itself hasn't influence on the references itself (by current implementation of the plugin). But it can switch something related to the references frames.



Again, what? I think you're trying to fit too much information and questions into the same sentence and in the end just made it incredibly difficult to understand.

The Term "Long-Term-Reference Frames" is literally that. It is something that the hardware uses to flag certain frames within a GOP as reference for future encoding.



Suslik V said:


> So, I'm asking for two things (first can improve translation, second - saves time for translation):
> 
> If this has influence on references, then we need it in description, because "References" mentioned by the name.
> If feature not implemented yet, you better to disable it or remove (I understand you can use it for future implementations, but I don't like empty switch for now).




I don't know what you mean by references. It doesn't have a direct effect, but can provide better encoding on cards without B-Pictures, which is where it is enabled by default. It merely allows the encoder to use two additional frames for long term (entire GOP) reference for encoding/decoding.
Again, the feature is implemented *in hardware*. It's not an empty switch, it's a slider and it is applied as far as I know.


----------



## Suslik V (Oct 29, 2016)

You think encoder cannot use LTR when MaxOfLTRFrames=0 on cards without B-Pictures support?
And all your footage with this encoder has 0 LTR frames when MaxOfLTRFrames=0?


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 30, 2016)

Suslik V said:


> You think encoder cannot use LTR when MaxOfLTRFrames=0 on cards without B-Pictures support?
> And all your footage with this encoder has 0 LTR frames when MaxOfLTRFrames=0?




It can when it needs to. It doesn't when it doesn't need to.
When B-Pictures are enabled, yes. Which they always are for me because I don't actually use the new 'Master' view mode which would show the Max LTR Frames option.

Listen, if you don't like something change it yourself. The code is on github, clone it, change what is needed, document why you made the change and explain it and submit a PR. If not, well you're going to have to live with that option existing.


----------



## locodicegr (Oct 31, 2016)

I see on GITHUB that you are working on 1.4.0.0 update of the plugin,

Thank you very much dude, looking forward.


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 31, 2016)

1.4.0.0 should be ready soon-ish, some typo's left and some testing to do before I make a PR on the obs-studio github for the update.


----------



## seronx (Nov 1, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> HEVC support depends on multiple factors:
> 
> 
> Widespread Support
> ...


Widespread Support; HEVC is supported in every 2015+, smartphone to desktop device.

Better Streaming Protocols; HEVC is supported by UDP, RTP, RTMP, RTSP, HLS and MPEG-DASH.  Just no one actually updated their whatevers to allow ingest / outgest functions for it.  (Like, the license allows for if you have h264 already, you can waive and get h265 for *FREE*) (<-- That is how awkward the industry is... they simply don't want HEVC for _FREE_)

OBS Studio: No one has forked and added it yet.

HEVC Encoding; Is there for the big three: Intel QuickSync, Nvidia NVENC, and AMD's VCE for their respective Media Foundations.  No idea, why they don't show up for anyone else.

It is really awkward when DivX and other obscured/olde players get HEVC first: http://labs.divx.com/hevc-hwaccel-skylake

Just to fling it out VP9 will be fully supported in 2017+, phone to desktop.  That is a whole two year difference between full H265 support and full VP9 support.  @Youtube, @Twitch, @Vimeo, or whatever... Get with the times its FREE if you do h264 already!


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 1, 2016)

Your opinion is valued @seronx, however it doesn't help this project at all.
We need to wait for AMD to support HEVC encoding in their SDK and then for me to get a RX 4xx for testing it. Remote coding just won't do in this case.


----------



## Flaim (Nov 2, 2016)

got a weird bug.
for some reason the encoder goes nuts when there's too much stuff around and i can't figure out what setting might be causing it. i've tried literally every single one of them.

the bug in action: https://youtu.be/OGRWw3oGpV8?t=230
forcing it hardcore: https://gaming.youtube.com/watch?v=JolwzJucI7k (gaming link because on regular it fails to process)

the hardcore forcing happened via a batch file of this code:

```
echo off
title Stream Test
MODE CON COLS=1280 LINES=720
:begin

echo %random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random% 

echo %random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%

echo %random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%

echo %random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%

echo %random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%

echo %random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%

echo %random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%

echo %random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%

echo %random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%

echo %random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%

echo %random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%

echo %random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%

echo %random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%

echo %random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%

echo %random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%%random%
goto :begin
```

Radeon Crimson version 16.10.3
tell me if there's more that you need to know that's not in the log.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 2, 2016)

Flaim said:


> got a weird bug.
> for some reason the encoder goes nuts when there's too much stuff around and i can't figure out what setting might be causing it. i've tried literally every single one of them.
> 
> the bug in action: https://youtu.be/OGRWw3oGpV8?t=230
> ...



To quote your log file: 


```
22:32:18.671: [AMF Encoder] <AMFEncoder::H264Interface::H264Interface> Initializing...
```

You are using the [Advanced] interface which will be removed in the future and is not supported. Any issues reported with it will not be considered valid since they usually come from the configuration the user forced onto the program.

In your case, that would be:


```
22:32:18.681: [AMF Encoder] Minimum: 18
22:32:18.681: [AMF Encoder] Maximum: 35
22:32:18.681: [AMF Encoder]   GOP Size: 30 frames
22:32:18.681: [AMF Encoder]   CABAC: Enabled
```

Change those to their defaults and Min/Max QP to 0/51 and you should see wonders happening.

You'd have known all this if you read the https://github.com/Xaymar/obs-studio_amf-encoder-plugin/wiki/Troubleshooting-Guide.


----------



## Flaim (Nov 3, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Change those to their defaults and Min/Max QP to 0/51 and you should see wonders happening.
> 
> You'd have known all this if you read the https://github.com/Xaymar/obs-studio_amf-encoder-plugin/wiki/Troubleshooting-Guide.


i'm sorry. you're a god. tried resetting them one by one, which obiously couldnt help...
that fixed it during gameplay, but the quality of the randomly generated numbers got really dumpstered.
i mean it's obvious that this happens when maxQP is being increased.
at least the visual glitches are gone without the gameplay taking a massive hit :)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkQ03SIPHjg
3:14 starts the gameplay

again, thanks for your help and sorry for my retardness.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 3, 2016)

I have reported the Variable Bitrate problem to the GPUOpen Team working on the AMF SDK & Runtime now. You can find it here: https://github.com/GPUOpen-LibrariesAndSDKs/AMF/issues/39

The state VBR is at right now seems to be to always target 20mbit/s, no matter what the scene is. All constraints but Min/Max QP are ignored, which would actually make VBR more like Constrained QP.


----------



## Suslik V (Nov 3, 2016)

I have one more question (about encoder development, code)



Spoiler: part of the code



can you explain how this works:

_double_t interpVal = (sin(min(max(strictness, 1.0), 0.0) * 90 * (PI / 180)));_ ?

I not familiar with c++ a lot, so I'm interesting in this part -->> _min(max(strictness, 1.0), 0.0)_
Or _strictness_ can take negative values and all thing is right? I assume, that _max _returns the largest of a and b. And _min_ returns the smallest of a and b.


Sorry for the question in this thread. If I were programmer I would make a new thread in other part of the forum. But as any amateur, just wondering how it works. And all this because of VBV Strictness translation ^_^


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 3, 2016)

Suslik V said:


> I have one more question (about encoder development, code)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Explaining in how it would be executed:

Limit 'strictness' between 0 and 1.
Convert strictness to radians for sinus curve
Use sinus curve to fade between loose (0) and strict (1).
Strictness here means how strictly it should follow the constraints given (Target Bitrate or Peak Bitrate, depending on situation).


----------



## Suslik V (Nov 3, 2016)

But isn't 0.0 always lower than any positive?


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 3, 2016)

You are right, min/max are flipped here. Fixed it on my end.


----------



## Suslik V (Nov 3, 2016)

Hope this fix will not broke the encoding. VBV itself is so hard to understanding (for me).

For the translation, I will use this part:


Xaymar said:


> ...Strictness here means how strictly it should follow the constraints given (Target Bitrate or Peak Bitrate, depending on situation).



Thank you for the help.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 3, 2016)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

1.4.0.0 - Modern User Interface Update



> The days of spending a lot of time setting up the encoder are gone, here are the days of simplicity! With this update both advanced interface are now one allowing for faster setup, easier control and better overall support. Some of the properties have also been simplified to be less overwhelming. The best of it all? You don't lose any control over any feature, you can still use all of them if you need to.
> 
> There are also a few property changes that come with this update:
> You can now control how strict the VBV Buffer is when automatically calculated, Keyframe Interval supports sub-second precision now, CABAC is no longer considered experimental and GOP Size was removed (controlled by Keyframe Interval). Most of the properties also now have a tooltip that directly explains what it does, with certain ones even including recommended settings and supported values.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 3, 2016)

For users on Windows versions older than Windows 8, I'd like to hear if the plugin still works. I use some DXGI functionality for querying devices in multi-gpu systems, so I hope it still works on older versions.


----------



## everyth1ng (Nov 3, 2016)

Nice update, @Xaymar! Thanks again for your hard work.

Just to let you know, I'm going to be replacing my R9 290 in the near future. I'm currently looking at getting the Sapphire Nitro R9 Fury as a temporary solution until the non-reference RX 490 (or whatever it's going to be called, Vega 10) cards come out next year. I'll have a VCE 3.0 card to test with very soon.


----------



## R A F I D (Nov 4, 2016)

amd new driver released today 16.11.1 and in *Fixed issues* this was mentioned 

OBS screen capture may stutter after extended periods of use while capturing video and watching or streaming content in a web browser.
i just want to know if this fix has any impact on the performance like if it improved obs performance or not


----------



## ball2hi (Nov 4, 2016)

I feel sorry for you @Xaymar , you're about to have a lot of issue posts over at your Github!


----------



## RytoEX (Nov 4, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> For users on Windows versions older than Windows 8, I'd like to hear if the plugin still works. I use some DXGI functionality for querying devices in multi-gpu systems, so I hope it still works on older versions.


You might be interested in this thread:  https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/error-with-obs-studio-0-16-3.57175/


----------



## Ascaron (Nov 4, 2016)

OBS Studio version 0.16.3
Plugin version 1.3.3.1 worked well
Plugin version 1.4.0.0 crashed


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 4, 2016)

everyth1ng said:


> Nice update, @Xaymar! Thanks again for your hard work.
> 
> Just to let you know, I'm going to be replacing my R9 290 in the near future. I'm currently looking at getting the Sapphire Nitro R9 Fury as a temporary solution until the non-reference RX 490 (or whatever it's going to be called, Vega 10) cards come out next year. I'll have a VCE 3.0 card to test with very soon.



Neat, Furys are one of the cards I really like because they have near-zero latency when it comes to VRAM-VCE interactions. :)



R A F I D said:


> amd new driver released today 16.11.1 and in *Fixed issues* this was mentioned
> 
> OBS screen capture may stutter after extended periods of use while capturing video and watching or streaming content in a web browser.
> i just want to know if this fix has any impact on the performance like if it improved obs performance or not



No idea, it could have and it could not. The driver apparently contains the fix for B-Pictures on VCE 2 and CBR on RX 4xx.



ball2hi said:


> I feel sorry for you @Xaymar , you're about to have a lot of issue posts over at your Github!



And I've closed like 25% of them already! I work fast.



RytoEX said:


> You might be interested in this thread:  https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/error-with-obs-studio-0-16-3.57175/



Seen it, though that error makes little sense to me. It should be missing dxgi or d3d11 instead of some internal driver stuff.



meredith said:


> OBS Studio version 0.16.3
> Plugin version 1.3.3.1 worked well
> Plugin version 1.4.0.0 crashed



Already fixed in the next version.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 4, 2016)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

1.4.1.0 - The Oversight Fix



> Sometimes your changes seem fine and then users happen. Have you ever had users happen? They break things in ways that you didn't think was possible before! It's insane!
> 
> This update aims to fix some of the reported issues in addition to making the user interface even simpler to use.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Flaim (Nov 4, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> The driver apparently contains the fix for B-Pictures on VCE 2...


i'd just like to verify that i'm understanding you correctly.
us 290/x, 390/x users can now utilize b-frames properly?


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 4, 2016)

Flaim said:


> i'd just like to verify that i'm understanding you correctly.
> us 290/x, 390/x users can now utilize b-frames properly?



Yes. And to answer the part that you edited out: B-Frames are performance hungry to encode but give a decent quality boost to lower bitrates.


----------



## locodicegr (Nov 4, 2016)

Congrats for your work @Xaymar , Really appreciate what you are doing for the community.

I will test the new OBS 0.16.4 soon, 16.11.1 must install?


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 4, 2016)

locodicegr said:


> Congrats for your work @Xaymar , Really appreciate what you are doing for the community.
> 
> I will test the new OBS 0.16.4 soon, 16.11.1 must install?



16.11.1 is recommended to be used for RX 4xx and 2nd Generation VCE cards as it fixes issues related to them.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 4, 2016)

Crashing for me immediately on trying to record, complaining about missing files(avutil-55.dll avformat-57.dll avcodec-57.dll) On 16.11.1 amd driver, obs 0.16.4 and amf 1.4.1.0
Have already uninstalled and reinstalled both packages, didn't fix.
Previously had obs and this plugin working fine.
Log file here - https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/42027960/Titanfall/log.txt


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 4, 2016)

Pinky said:


> Crashing for me immediately on trying to record, complaining about missing files. On 16.11.1 amd driver, obs 0.16.4 and amf 1.4.1.0
> Have already uninstalled and reinstalled both packages, didn't fix.
> Previously had obs and this plugin working fine.
> Log file here - https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/42027960/Titanfall/log.txt



There's no crash in the file?


----------



## Pinky (Nov 4, 2016)

Sorry, doesnt crash, it stops recording immediately and throws an error complaining about missing files.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 4, 2016)

Pinky said:


> Sorry, doesnt crash, it stops recording immediately and throws an error complaining about missing files.



Well, it's not the encoder that is having issues then. I can't provide support for anything but the encoder here, make a thread in Windows Support for OBS Studio instead.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 4, 2016)

No worries.  Cant understand why previous versions worked fine but obs is now saying I dont have avutil-55.dll,  avformat-57.dll or avcodec-57.dll


----------



## Pinky (Nov 4, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Well, it's not the encoder that is having issues then. I can't provide support for anything but the encoder here, make a thread in Windows Support for OBS Studio instead.



Xaymar after much fiddling it appears that obs is fine and this only occurs when 'use opencl' is set to 'enabled'.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 4, 2016)

Either OBS or the Plugin (or both) arent playing nicely with these versions.

In the presets I managed to record using 'recording' preset but if I change to 'high quality' clicking start recording does absolutely nothing.

I am genuinely surprised how much bother these new versions are giving me when the previous versions had none of these issues.


----------



## Commander Matt (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm having a similar problem to Pinky, though I've nailed it down to CQP. I can record with the AMF encoder if I use VBR (Latency Constrained) or Recording preset, as well as CBR, but not CQP (high quality preset).

Using OBS Studio 0.16.4, Crimson 16.11.2, and an R9 380

Log: https://gist.github.com/bcb1fc7a23a99b64916443681b9fd669

I'm not sure if it's strictly OBS, strictly AMF encoder, or a blend of both. I did make a post in Windows Support about a separate problem (settings not saving), but figured I should post here about the CQP issue. I'm very sorry if I should've posted this in Windows support as well.

I also would like to say how grateful I am for your work on the AMF encoder. I'm not able to recording smoothly on my processor, so being able to use the AMF encoder is a lifesaver. Really, thank you.

Edit: Would a post in the issue tracker be more helpful?

Edit 2: Another log, has working CBR recording
https://gist.github.com/c36efe783e34478b396d5c5afc8bb166
Also, not strictly related to the AMF encoder, but changes to settings aren't (always?) showing for me. In that log, it shows I recorded with CBR. But I checked Settings immediately after stopping recording and OBS is showing Rate Control Method as CQP, along with the CQP settings.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 5, 2016)

Pinky said:


> Xaymar after much fiddling it appears that obs is fine and this only occurs when 'use opencl' is set to 'enabled'.



That's strange and worrying then. OpenCL doesn't link to any av*.dll files, it links to opencl.dll and that doesn't actually fail on your system. Could you put a check in the "Debug" option and upload a log where it crashes *with* a crash log?



Pinky said:


> Either OBS or the Plugin (or both) arent playing nicely with these versions.
> 
> In the presets I managed to record using 'recording' preset but if I change to 'high quality' clicking start recording does absolutely nothing.
> 
> I am genuinely surprised how much bother these new versions are giving me when the previous versions had none of these issues.



CQP is broken, I'm working on it.



Commander Matt said:


> I'm having a similar problem to Pinky, though I've nailed it down to CQP. I can record with the AMF encoder if I use VBR (Latency Constrained) or Recording preset, as well as CBR, but not CQP (high quality preset).
> 
> Using OBS Studio 0.16.4, Crimson 16.11.2, and an R9 380
> 
> ...



CQP is already known as broken, I have it fixed in the repository already.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 5, 2016)

Thanks Xaymar I will try to get some time to do that but dont forget its not crashing, just immediately stops recording and throws an error.

Im also seeing some settings not saving as Commander Matt mentioned.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 5, 2016)

Pinky said:


> Thanks Xaymar I will try to get some time to do that but dont forget its not crashing, just immediately stops recording and throws an error.
> 
> Im also seeing some settings not saving as Commander Matt mentioned.



If you have a Preset selected, it will override most of your settings for values in the preset instead. That is by design, it's what the word preset stands for. :P


----------



## Pinky (Nov 5, 2016)

heheh that's fine, I had assumed I could select a preset then edit it and save it as I liked.

I can't get the recorder to start again, tried loads of presets and the errors keep popping up.  Have attached a log that has some debug entries.  I tried with memory type set to host but I still can't get it to work.

I had it working last night for a while but can't get it working today.

I did notice this in the debug log:

14:06:26.338: [ffmpeg muxer: 'adv_file_output'] os_process_pipe_write for packet data failed
14:06:26.338: [ffmpeg muxer: 'adv_file_output'] Output of file 'Z:/Recordings/2016-11-05 14-06-23.flv' stopped

Maybe the opencl is a red herring, if it is I apologise but it seemed to do the trick last night.

Not easy trying to get time to look at this properly with 3 kids running round my feet  :/


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 5, 2016)

Pinky said:


> heheh that's fine, I had assumed I could select a preset then edit it and save it as I liked.
> 
> I can't get the recorder to start again, tried loads of presets and the errors keep popping up.  Have attached a log that has some debug entries.  I tried with memory type set to host but I still can't get it to work.
> 
> ...



Still the same ffmpeg issue, the encoder started and stopped properly in the log. Something is somehow messing with your setup and disallowing the ffmpeg muxer from working.


----------



## Commander Matt (Nov 5, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> CQP is already known as broken, I have it fixed in the repository already.


Okay, thank you very much! Sorry to repeat what you already knew. Is there anywhere I could've checked to find out you already knew about it?

Also:


Xaymar said:


> If you have a Preset selected, it will override most of your settings for values in the preset instead. That is by design, it's what the word preset stands for. :P


I feel very, very silly for not realizing this x_x


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 5, 2016)

Commander Matt said:


> Okay, thank you very much! Sorry to repeat what you already knew. Is there anywhere I could've checked to find out you already knew about it?



The bug tracker for the plugin would be the best way to keep track of things i already know about: https://github.com/Xaymar/obs-studio_amf-encoder-plugin/issues?utf8=✓&q=is:issue


----------



## Commander Matt (Nov 5, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> The bug tracker for the plugin would be the best way to keep track of things i already know about: https://github.com/Xaymar/obs-studio_amf-encoder-plugin/issues?utf8=✓&q=is:issue


Okay, I'll triple-check it before I post about a bug next time. Thank you, Xaymar!


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 5, 2016)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

1.4.1.1 - The Oversight Fix (Part 2)



> Another update but this time it's much smaller, it fixes the problem with Constant QP and Automatic Profile Level.
> 
> *Notes*
> Due to the nature of changes in this update, your previous settings may end up lost or incorrect. Make sure to revalidate them before attempting to record or stream.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## locodicegr (Nov 8, 2016)

Will you push 1.4.1.2 for OBS 0.16.5 (I saw 16.5 on github) ?!


----------



## everyth1ng (Nov 8, 2016)

@Xaymar, I'm glad to see that you made a post on r/amd regarding CBR ignoring settings. I'm definitely still experiencing that issue. Stopping and starting the stream still seems to work to reign in the bitrate to what is specified, but it's annoying to have to deal with that.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 8, 2016)

locodicegr said:


> Will you push 1.4.1.2 for OBS 0.16.5 (I saw 16.5 on github) ?!



No, 1.4.1.2 isn't completely ready yet.



everyth1ng said:


> @Xaymar, I'm glad to see that you made a post on r/amd regarding CBR ignoring settings. I'm definitely still experiencing that issue. Stopping and starting the stream still seems to work to reign in the bitrate to what is specified, but it's annoying to have to deal with that.



I hope that things can be figured out with Mikhails help, this seems to affect everyone on VCE3 and newer cards.


----------



## i670120 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi,

I was just wondering if there was anyway to overcome the problems with AMF in Source games? In non-Source games I can stream at 720p/30@3000 and have it be smooth, but in Source games streaming at 720p/30@3000 I will get massive stuttering and will start dropping towards 90% frames.

Or is this something that can't be overcome and should switch to x264 when I stream Source games ?


----------



## SogeHige (Nov 8, 2016)

I have same CBR issue with A10-7850k and 16.9.2 drivers.

I noticed that when I start streaming with image and audio (intro), bitrate is 500-700kbps, but after scene change to gameplay it ups to 4000+.

If I start streaming only on gameplay, my selected bitrate is holding on selected 2500. Not sure if it helps or not.


----------



## ball2hi (Nov 8, 2016)

i670120 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was just wondering if there was anyway to overcome the problems with AMF in Source games? In non-Source games I can stream at 720p/30@3000 and have it be smooth, but in Source games streaming at 720p/30@3000 I will get massive stuttering and will start dropping towards 90% frames.
> 
> Or is this something that can't be overcome and should switch to x264 when I stream Source games ?


Do you have frame skipping enabled? What are your settings?


----------



## i670120 (Nov 8, 2016)

ball2hi said:


> Do you have frame skipping enabled? What are your settings?



Would frame skipping be the problem? Also I have fresh install default settings, minus changing bitrate from 3500 to 3000, setting Quality preset and disabling B-Frames (I use an APU).

Like I said, I only have issues in Source based games where the game itself would stutter pretty heavily and I would be dropping frames really bad in OBS.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 8, 2016)

i670120 said:


> Would frame skipping be the problem? Also I have fresh install default settings, minus changing bitrate from 3500 to 3000, setting Quality preset and disabling B-Frames (I use an APU).
> 
> Like I said, I only have issues in Source based games where the game itself would stutter pretty heavily and I would be dropping frames really bad in OBS.



Frame Skipping is an encoder flag that is used to "drop" frames if it can't keep a given bitrate. Your issue sounds like the game somehow also uses the encoding/decoding unit on the GPU for something.


----------



## i670120 (Nov 8, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Frame Skipping is an encoder flag that is used to "drop" frames if it can't keep a given bitrate. Your issue sounds like the game somehow also uses the encoding/decoding unit on the GPU for something.



https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Source_Engine_Features

I'm not exactly sure what the Source engine would be using GPU encoding and decoding for.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 8, 2016)

SogeHige said:


> I have same CBR issue with A10-7850k and 16.9.2 drivers.
> 
> I noticed that when I start streaming with image and audio (intro), bitrate is 500-700kbps, but after scene change to gameplay it ups to 4000+.
> 
> If I start streaming only on gameplay, my selected bitrate is holding on selected 2500. Not sure if it helps or not.



If you truly have the same CBR bug, follow the steps in the FAQ: https://github.com/Xaymar/obs-studi...estions#q-the-encoder-is-ignoring-my-settings



i670120 said:


> https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Source_Engine_Features
> 
> I'm not exactly sure what the Source engine would be using GPU encoding and decoding for.



L4D and L4D2 uses it for the menu movies, not sure about other source games. I never had any issues with recording Source game on my end, but I've only tried HL2: Lost Coast, CS:GO and Dota 2 here.


----------



## Suslik V (Nov 9, 2016)

i670120 said:


> ...
> Like I said, I only have issues in Source based games where the game itself would stutter pretty heavily and I would be dropping frames really bad in OBS.


Also, make sure that you have limited framerate rendering in the game and not running it at 300+fps.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 9, 2016)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

1.4.1.5 - User Experience Update



> This update changes the behaviour of presets so that they now disable interaction with properties that end up being overriden and limit the range of properties that are allowed to be changed. The reason for this is to reduce 'bug' reports in which the user just forgot to deselect the preset again.
> 
> The defaults and the presets have also been slightly modified. VBV Buffer Strictness now defaults to 0% and all presets no longer override VBV Buffer properties.
> 
> A few bugs have also been fixed....



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## locodicegr (Nov 9, 2016)

wow, well done mate!!

btw 16.11.3 released!


----------



## ball2hi (Nov 9, 2016)

locodicegr said:


> wow, well done mate!!
> 
> btw 16.11.3 released!


Crap... guess I better go uninstall and go into safemode and a bunch of junk again.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 9, 2016)

ball2hi said:


> Crap... guess I better go uninstall and go into safemode and a bunch of junk again.



No need if it was fixed once, then the uninstaller knows what to look for. It's a problem when it doesn't know what to look for - remaining files that somehow didn't get removed.


----------



## Daemonic (Nov 10, 2016)

How do I install the AMD Encoder? I feel like I've been doing it incorrectly.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 11, 2016)

Daemonic said:


> How do I install the AMD Encoder? I feel like I've been doing it incorrectly.



Use the Installer, it should find the obs-studio directory. If it does not, you need to point it at the root of the obs-studio installation.


----------



## ELIMIN883R (Nov 11, 2016)

Gentlemen It seems I need your assistance.

Let me introduce myself. My name is Tony, I am not a gamer per se. I play only 2 games, theHunter and Fishing Planet. I am no longer able to get out and do either, so I do it  on my pc. This brings me to my issue. I have been trying to live Stream my games using OBS Studio, and the resulting Stream is very low quality. I of course blamed my video cards, and went straight to AMD support. After a week of back and forth emails with various test, They suggested I contact you.

"Thank you for contacting AMD.

Looking at the information you have provided, it appears that your graphic cards and drivers are installed and working correctly. After watching your videos, we can see what you mentioned regarding the video quality being poor, This is not related to the performance of the graphics card, but instead is caused by the selected settings for color compression and video encoding in your streaming software. Configuring these settings exceeds our scope of support, however we recommend to approach the OBS support team to find out how to adjust these settings to increase the video quality. If you have any further questions or concerns please contact us

Best regards,

Marvin"

I have a complete CLEAN install, as of today, of the latest Crimson driver, OBS, Encoder plugin, Visual Studio 2015.

Thanks in advance for your help. Please let me know what additional information you require.


----------



## RytoEX (Nov 11, 2016)

@ELIMIN883R 
Please post a log from a streaming session with the issue you've described.  Please also read the troubleshooting guide for the AMD AMF encoder plugin.


----------



## ELIMIN883R (Nov 11, 2016)

https://gist.github.com/5392c52d98d8efb92c469e5108d71274


----------



## Suslik V (Nov 11, 2016)

ELIMIN883R said:


> https://gist.github.com/5392c52d98d8efb92c469e5108d71274


Probably, you demanding a lot of your Full HD @60 fps to 3500kbit/s streaming.

There is thread: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/comparison-of-x264-nvenc-quicksync-vce.57358/ where at page 3 (Comparison of x264, NVENC, Quicksync, VCE) you can find AMD encoded files just to compare your quality and what you able to get (but there is no 1920x1080@60 3500 kbit/s CBR). Also, read this post of the thread: Comparison of x264, NVENC, Quicksync, VCE there is screen, where minimum 7000 kbit/s recommended for 1920x1080@60 CBR.


----------



## ELIMIN883R (Nov 11, 2016)

@Suslik V... Thank you for your reply. I scanned the links you provided, but didn't see anything about 7000 kbit/s, I will look again after some sleep. It is 2 AM here and I am very tired at the moment. I only used 3500 because that is default setting that pops up. My ISP is 50/10, so 7000 kbit/s can be done. I was just not sure I should change anything. I will try that tomorrow and see how it goes.


----------



## Wayzani (Nov 11, 2016)

Hello everybody 

I am french and i Will try To speak english.

First tanks for the amazing work. 

I Want To know Xaymar if you can add preset for Facebook live?

In the second Time i have same issue like other because the encoder is ignoring my setting So the bitrate is going crazy!

I use obs studio and i have and encoder named deprecated ?  what does it mean ? 


So any help Will be Good. 

THANKS!!!!


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 11, 2016)

ELIMIN883R said:


> Gentlemen It seems I need your assistance.
> 
> Let me introduce myself. My name is Tony, I am not a gamer per se. I play only 2 games, theHunter and Fishing Planet. I am no longer able to get out and do either, so I do it  on my pc. This brings me to my issue. I have been trying to live Stream my games using OBS Studio, and the resulting Stream is very low quality. I of course blamed my video cards, and went straight to AMD support. After a week of back and forth emails with various test, They suggested I contact you.
> 
> ...





ELIMIN883R said:


> https://gist.github.com/5392c52d98d8efb92c469e5108d71274





ELIMIN883R said:


> @Suslik V... Thank you for your reply. I scanned the links you provided, but didn't see anything about 7000 kbit/s, I will look again after some sleep. It is 2 AM here and I am very tired at the moment. I only used 3500 because that is default setting that pops up. My ISP is 50/10, so 7000 kbit/s can be done. I was just not sure I should change anything. I will try that tomorrow and see how it goes.



Do you have an example recording? 7mbit should be decent enough for 1920x1080x60, so I'm not sure what's happening for you.



Wayzani said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> I am french and i Will try To speak english.
> 
> ...



The "[DEPRECATED]" entry is for compatibility for earlier versions. In 1.3.3.1 and before there were two encoders, now there is only one - in the future the "[DEPRECATED]" one will be removed. As for Facebook live, I don't know anything about it or how to use it.

If the encoder is ignoring settings, you either have a broken driver install or hit absolute compression limits. The first one can be fixed with this guide, the second one requires that you enable Frame Skipping in the Advanced View Mode.


----------



## ELIMIN883R (Nov 11, 2016)

@Xaymar Thank you for your reply. I have made 2 short streams, one at 1080 and one at 720.

Youtube/balanced/7000/2.00/Basic/1920x1080  20% frame dropped. H264 Encoder. The frame drop seems to stop after Stream gets going. The problem is everything is blurred and out of focus.
https://gist.github.com/81b7a56a98ce03c960b2fb1f489b6cc4

https://youtu.be/qyeNcvCs-pY


Youtube/balanced/7000/2.00/basic/1280/720  20% frames dropped. H264 Encoder.  The frame drop seems to stop after Stream gets going. The problem is everything is blurred and out of focus.
https://gist.github.com/05d3e2a64e6e8a7b6cb1054e41842571

https://youtu.be/j72JmcV_RJY


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 11, 2016)

ELIMIN883R said:


> @Xaymar Thank you for your reply. I have made 2 short streams, one at 1080 and one at 720.




```
10:07:25.936: Output 'adv_stream': Number of dropped frames due to insufficient bandwidth/connection stalls: 1239 (20.6%)
```

Both logs show that you are dropping frames due to not enough network bandwidth. Anyway, set View Mode to Advanced and set B-Pictures to 0. Might be a VCE2 exclusive bug or something.


----------



## ELIMIN883R (Nov 12, 2016)

My apologies Gentlemen, I have no idea what was happening with the dropped frames. I have not been able to get frames to drop again, and have been up  to 9000 at 1080/60. Things are still  out of focus and blurred. Going to try some settings at 30 FPS and see If I can get some improvement in Quality. Setting B-Pictures to 0 seemed to make no difference. Any other suggestions will be much appreciated. I will be back with results, good or bad.


----------



## Suslik V (Nov 12, 2016)

Try to make records with the same settings instead of streaming (to make sure that local recording has the same issue). And post a log from this attempt.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm back!  This time with a new issue :)

I can't record any more using the 'High Quality' preset.  Debug log attached.  I press the recording button but nothing seems to happen except a short entry in the logs:

14:29:16.343: [VCEEncoderTrace]  Info: SetProperty TargetBitrate:0
14:29:16.343: [VCEEncoderTrace]  Warning: SetProperty TargetBitrate failed in AMFPropertyStorageExImpl with return code:0x5


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 12, 2016)

Pinky said:


> I'm back!  This time with a new issue :)
> 
> I can't record any more using the 'High Quality' preset.  Debug log attached.  I press the recording button but nothing seems to happen except a short entry in the logs:
> 
> ...



#FollowTheTroubleshootingGuideAndUpdate

I need a macro for that reply.


----------



## ELIMIN883R (Nov 12, 2016)

Suslik V said:


> Try to make records with the same settings instead of streaming (to make sure that local recording has the same issue). And post a log from this attempt.



Yes Sir Blurred and out of focus same as Stream.
https://gist.github.com/6bf617f41da1502a2f8cee0525d73c4c

I tried several other settings last night, including different B-Frame and bit rate all with same results.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 12, 2016)

ELIMIN883R said:


> Yes Sir Blurred and out of focus same as Stream.
> https://gist.github.com/6bf617f41da1502a2f8cee0525d73c4c
> 
> I tried several other settings last night, including different B-Frame and bit rate all with same results.



Your log shows that the current settings are too taxing for your GPU. You might want to try 1920x1080x60 at Speed preset or a lower resolution. Alternatively you can also attempt to give OBS a higher process priority.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 12, 2016)

You have the patience of a saint ;)


----------



## ELIMIN883R (Nov 12, 2016)

He does indeed have patience of saint. 
In our for what it's worth Department, I can record in High Quality preset, and recordings are perfect. Of course I can't Stream at that because of bandwidth.


----------



## TheReduxPL (Nov 14, 2016)

Anybody else with an RX 480 card here? It seems to be running on GCN 1.4, which apparently can cap 4K even at 60fps.
I won't be recording in 4K actually, so how's the 1080p capturing? Is 120fps possible (for local recordings ofc) or nah?

Also huge thanks Xaymar for maintaining the encoder for us AMD users! Seeing a huge amount of updates, this is the kind of spam I want to get on my mail!


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 14, 2016)

The RX 480 AMD sent to me arrived today, so I can finally test with the latest generation of cards. According to the PR guy on Reddit, RX 480s can do up to 120 fps at 1920x1080 H.264. Keyword is up to here, massively depends on GPU usage and stuff.


----------



## TheReduxPL (Nov 14, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Keyword is up to here, massively depends on GPU usage and stuff.


Then I'd imagine Source games (which are fairly light on GPU, at least some titles) would allow me to reach 120 fps.
I ordered mine today actually (that timing tho), so once it arrives, I maybe could help with testing :)


----------



## R A F I D (Nov 15, 2016)

@Xaymar after these recent plugin/software updates obs seems to be able to keep constant fps and provide smooth footage for me :) but i still have that one issue where just turning on obs would give me 4-6 fps drop not even recording just opening obs will give 4-6 fps drop :/ i know you said that i have to upgrade my gpu and its obs issue you cannot do anything about it but do you know what is actually causing this ? because obs classic doesn't have this issue also i want to know if i am the only one having this problem, you can find my pc spec in my signature.

here is a log file in case you need it https://gist.github.com/anonymous/fb2acc10bfb8825df7a78dbd1b53a1a3


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 15, 2016)

R A F I D said:


> @Xaymar after these recent plugin/software updates obs seems to be able to keep constant fps and provide smooth footage for me :) but i still have that one issue where just turning on obs would give me 4-6 fps drop not even recording just opening obs will give 4-6 fps drop :/ i know you said that i have to upgrade my gpu and its obs issue you cannot do anything about it but do you know what is actually causing this ? because obs classic doesn't have this issue also i want to know if i am the only one having this problem, you can find my pc spec in my signature.
> 
> here is a log file in case you need it https://gist.github.com/anonymous/fb2acc10bfb8825df7a78dbd1b53a1a3



I can't help with issues that aren't related to AMD encoding. If you need help building a better PC, maybe ask in Windows Support or something similar.

(PS: Get a better Motherboard (not ASRock, worst quality you could get) and fix your RAM to be 4+4+4+4 or 8+8+8+8 for full dual channel usage. FX's aren't really that fast compared to Intels lineup either, so you might want to take a look at the current Mid-High End lineup Intel has)


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 15, 2016)

I've added accurate framerate limits for R9 285, R9 380, R9 Fury (VCE3) and RX 4xx (VCE 3.4) users to the wiki now.

https://github.com/Xaymar/obs-studio_amf-encoder-plugin/wiki/Hardware-VCE3.4
https://github.com/Xaymar/obs-studio_amf-encoder-plugin/wiki/Hardware-VCE3.0

If you want to test results on your system, i have uploaded the tool to do so here: http://cdn.xaymar.com/private/2016/11/VCESamples.7z
Extract and run VCEEncoderD3DPerformanceTest.bat and wait for it to finish. It will print fps information to the console window.


----------



## TheReduxPL (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks Xaymar! I just installed my RX 480 and wanted to run the test, but it keeps telling me about missing MSVCR120D and MSVCP120D libraries. I have Visuall C++ Redist 2013 installed.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 15, 2016)

I updated the link, should now work. I had it compiled as Debug before.


----------



## TheReduxPL (Nov 15, 2016)

Yep, works now. Here are my results.
I wish I could run this test on my old card (R9 280X) just to see how poorly it performs compared to the current one :P


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 15, 2016)

TheReduxPL said:


> Yep, works now. Here are my results.
> I wish I could run this test on my old card (R9 280X) just to see how poorly it performs compared to the current one...



Well, I have added VCE2 data to the wiki now, though I'm waiting for more people to try it.


----------



## MaikE (Nov 15, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Well, I have added VCE2 data to the wiki now, though I'm waiting for more people to try it.


works fine for me. will use this feature as local recorder for 1080p/60fps while my cpu is broadcasting.

my specs:
i7 5820K @ 4,250MHz
r9 390x (8g)

thanks!!


----------



## R A F I D (Nov 16, 2016)

@Xaymar i haven't asked you to help me build a pc i know that you have told me before to get a better ram and gpu i was just asking why obs classic doesn't have that issue but studio does ? 

here are my results for the encoder performance test


----------



## meredith (Nov 16, 2016)

Here is my results for RX480

3840x2160 - speed: 36.2 fps, balanced: 26.7 fps, quality: 18.4 fps
2560x1440 - speed: 80.3 fps, balanced: 59.4 fps, quality: 33.5 fps
1920x1080 - speed: 138.8 fps, balanced: 103.0 fps, quality: 58.6 fps
1280×720  - speed: 296.7 fps, balanced: 223.1 fps, quality: 129.7 fps


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 16, 2016)

R A F I D said:


> @Xaymar i haven't asked you to help me build a pc i know that you have told me before to get a better ram and gpu i was just asking why obs classic doesn't have that issue but studio does ?
> 
> here are my results for the encoder performance test



You will have to ask someone else about that, maybe ask in WIndows Support. I can only tell you that your system isn't equipped to handle multiple high performance applications.



meredith said:


> Here is my results for RX480
> 
> 3840x2160 - speed: 36.2 fps, balanced: 26.7 fps, quality: 18.4 fps
> 2560x1440 - speed: 80.3 fps, balanced: 59.4 fps, quality: 33.5 fps
> ...



Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 16, 2016)

I've updated the wiki again and now include a ton more resolutions than before.


RX 480: https://github.com/Xaymar/obs-studio_amf-encoder-plugin/wiki/Hardware-VCE3.4#rx-480
R9 285: https://github.com/Xaymar/obs-studio_amf-encoder-plugin/wiki/Hardware-VCE3.0#r9-285
R9 390: https://github.com/Xaymar/obs-studio_amf-encoder-plugin/wiki/Hardware-VCE2.0#r9-390
If you want to test this yourself (and perhaps even submit your test to me), I've uploaded a newer version of the tool here: http://cdn.xaymar.com/private/2016/11/VCESpeedTest_2016-11-16.7z .

*Steps to use:*

Extract into a folder (not the desktop, it will create lots of files)
Run MassPerformanceTest.bat
Wait until it's done
Open one of the ###x###.txt files, it will show your results for that resolution.
If you want your GPU to be listed in the wiki, PM me a zip/7z/rar file of the .txt files it created.


----------



## everyth1ng (Nov 16, 2016)

I'm on 1.4.1.5, and I'm happy to report that bitrate is staying on target now with frame skipping enabled. However, I seem to be getting green artifacting again. What should I be setting my VBV Buffer Size to? Should I be entering a value there in kbps like I do with Target Bitrate? This is for streaming, btw: CBR, 2500 kbps bitrate, 60 FPS.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 16, 2016)

everyth1ng said:


> I'm on 1.4.1.5, and I'm happy to report that bitrate is staying on target now with frame skipping enabled. However, I seem to be getting green artifacting again. What should I be setting my VBV Buffer Size to? Should I be entering a value there in kbps like I do with Target Bitrate? This is for streaming, btw: CBR, 2500 kbps bitrate, 60 FPS.



Ideally you'd use strictness, but the size is in kbps, yes.


----------



## everyth1ng (Nov 16, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Ideally you'd use strictness, but the size is in kbps, yes.


Actually, my bad. I just remembered that you included descriptions in the plugin. So bitrate divided by frame rate is 100% strictness? I'll try that.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 16, 2016)

everyth1ng said:


> Actually, my bad. I just remembered that you included descriptions in the plugin. So bitrate divided by frame rate is 100% strictness? I'll try that.



You'll massively undershoot the target bitrate with a VBV Buffer Size that low. A better value is Bitrate/(FrameRate/4)

Edit: Why are you modifying the VBV Buffer Size anyway?


----------



## everyth1ng (Nov 16, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Edit: Why are you modifying the VBV Buffer Size anyway?



Because I'm still getting massive dropped frames and very large bitrate spikes if I leave VBV on automatic.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 16, 2016)

everyth1ng said:


> Because I'm still getting massive dropped frames and very large bitrate spikes if I leave VBV on automatic.



Enable Frame Skipping. VBV Buffer has not much to do with bitrate spikes, that happens when it can't compress a frame more (QP at 51).


----------



## everyth1ng (Nov 16, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Enable Frame Skipping. VBV Buffer has not much to do with bitrate spikes, that happens when it can't compress a frame more (QP at 51).


Yeah, I had frame skipping enabled. Frame skipping, VBV automatic, I get dropped frames and very large bitrate spikes.

Edit: Yeah, it looks like with frame skipping enabled, the only way I _do not_ get dropped frames and large bitrate spikes is when I set VBV to a value that matches or exceeds my target bitrate. However, if I have VBV at a value that matches or exceeds my target bitrate, I get artifacting (at what appears to be only the beginning of the stream - for about a minute).

I don't have time now, but I'll make a log in a few hours and edit this post again.


----------



## Tivan (Nov 16, 2016)

Is it just me or does this plugin tak e at least twice the filesize when going for constant quality (22/22/22, 1080p60fps, gcn1.1, quality preset balanced) and using OBS 0.16.5 instead of 0.16.2?

Why would changing OBS version affect this? Also seems to take a reinstall of the plugin to actually get it to work with constant quality, at least when upgrading.

edit: it might have something to do with default settings, since when downgrading, it seems to take more bitrate as well.

edit: actually can't recreate this right now, very strange. On the bright side, when the bitrate is acceptably low with the plugin (which I can't seem to recreate now), it's in line with the now discontinued (media foundation) thing.

edit: after looking through a log of a good and a bad outcome, it seems like it disabled cabac on the bad one but had it on on the good one.
Logs:
has the good session (2016-11-16_23-39-44): https://gist.github.com/anonymous/515c9b6aad3a0b5639dc96f558f81f5f
has the bad session (2016-11-16_23-37-25, third of the bunch): https://gist.github.com/anonymous/dd220f0ceaa12b6ba4cd2d437939d34c

same content recorded.

edit: just turning on cabac manually is already a big help, though still not as good as the one time when it randomly was doing really well on the encode.

edit: oh I was running a different version of the plugin as well there, it seems. Either way, quite curious that the default settings would be acting up in this manner.

edit: going for IDR period 120, B picture pattern 0, B picture reference disabled (and cabac on) leaves me content with the size. Not sure what exactly did the trick there just yet but sure is odd to see such a big filesize difference. GCN 1.1 things I guess.

edit: doesn't seem to be IDR period.

edit: having B picture reference on is fine, but picture pattern 2 and 3 make bitrate significantly worse. pattern 0 is fine.

tl;dr: cabac disabled rather than enabled, and B picture pattern 3 rather than 0, double bitrate usage for gcn 1.1 (at least on the Path of Exile login screen. Rather noisy scene with the rain, but nothing unpredictable going on). and for some reason I wasn't getting cabac enabled or the 0 B picture pattern by default, more often than not. Just one time randomly.

edit: actually cabac seems fine either way! midnight not the best time to troubleshoot. Still a massive increase in bitrate from B-picture pattern 0 to 3. Maybe closer to 50% than double though.


----------



## RytoEX (Nov 16, 2016)

Please keep in mind that different versions of this plugin are bundled with different versions of OBS.  OBS Studio 0.16.2 was bundled with AMD AMF encoder plugin 1.3.1.0.  OBS Studio 0.16.5 was bundled with AMD AMF encoder plugin 1.4.1.0.

Your "good" session shows OBS Studio 0.16.2 and AMD AMF encoder plugin version 1.3.1.0, while your "bad" session shows OBS Studio 0.16.5 and AMD AMF encoder plugin version 1.4.1.5.  So you're not really comparing two OBS Studio versions directly with no other changes.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 17, 2016)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

1.4.2.0 - Multi-GPU Support And Filler Data Fix



> With this update the encoder plugin now supports multi-GPU setups, such as RX 480 + R9 390, R9 285 + R9 290, and others. You can select which GPU to use with the Advanced View Mode. The UI will also now update according to the supported features of the selected GPU and by default uses the primary GPU. Unsupported features will be hidden, just like unused features.
> 
> The 'Filler Data' property has now been fixed, Delta QP for B-Pictures is now visible when not using Constant QP, 'Memory Type'...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 17, 2016)

Tivan said:


> Is it just me or does this plugin tak e at least twice the filesize when going for constant quality (22/22/22, 1080p60fps, gcn1.1, quality preset balanced) and using OBS 0.16.5 instead of 0.16.2?
> 
> Why would changing OBS version affect this? Also seems to take a reinstall of the plugin to actually get it to work with constant quality, at least when upgrading.
> 
> ...



The default settings between 1.3.* and 1.4.* are different. If you want to compare OBS Versions, always install the latest plugin. @RytoEX was faster than me here.

Internally there are no large differences between 1.3 and 1.4, 1.3 just did things the wrong way which caused the encoder to restart multiple times. 1.4 does things correctly now, properly assigning dynamic and static properties when they should be assigned without causing an encoder restart.


----------



## Tivan (Nov 17, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. Either way, I'd encourage to make B-Picture Pattern default to 0, at least for Second generation GCN, given the major bitrate hit the other patterns cause.

Right now, interestingly enough, only 'Lossless' and 'reset to default' change the B-Picture Pattern (lossless to 0, default to 3). This seems to have been the cause of me randomly getting the bitrate efficient setting once.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 17, 2016)

Tivan said:


> Thanks for the replies. Either way, I'd encourage to make B-Picture Pattern default to 0, at least for Second generation GCN, given the major bitrate hit the other patterns cause.
> 
> Right now, interestingly enough, only 'Lossless' and 'reset to default' change the B-Picture Pattern (lossless to 0, default to 3). This seems to have been the cause of me randomly getting the bitrate efficient setting once.




You are still on driver 16.10.1, which has broken B-Picture support on VCE2.
1.4.2.0 changes the default of B-Pictures to 0 for better quality.
Lossless preset disables B-Pictures because they would be useless there. Can't get any benefit in quality or bitrate from them. All QP values are at 0, B-Pictures won't do much here.
Reset to Default literally resets things back to default.
Changing something just for one GCN generation makes no sense, especially because it was already fixed in the latest drivers.


----------



## Tivan (Nov 17, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> You are still on driver 16.10.1, which has broken B-Picture support on VCE2.
> 1.4.2.0 changes the default of B-Pictures to 0 for better quality.
> Lossless preset disables B-Pictures because they would be useless there. Can't get any benefit in quality or bitrate from them. All QP values are at 0, B-Pictures won't do much here.
> Reset to Default literally resets things back to default.
> Changing something just for one GCN generation makes no sense, especially because it was already fixed in the latest drivers.



Thanks for the heads up!

edit: strangely enough, I get tiny visual glitches for a small fraction of a second every now and then unless I disable b-frames on 1.4.1.5, and on 1.4.2.0 I get a crash when trying to go to settings. Going to experiment sometime with the quality preset on speed, and/or resolution settings to see if that fixes that.

edit: seems that that just about did the trick (and/or going for 2 rather than 3 B-picture pattern. is that number of consecutive b frames? that'd explain a lot.). The whole 'up to' disclaimer does make a lot of sense now.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 17, 2016)

Tivan said:


> edit: strangely enough, I get tiny visual glitches for a small fraction of a second every now and then unless I disable b-frames on 1.4.1.5, and on 1.4.2.0 I get a crash when trying to go to settings. Going to experiment sometime with the quality preset on speed, and/or resolution settings to see if that fixes that.



You got a crash when opening the settings page? That's odd. Do you have a crash log?


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 17, 2016)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

1.4.2.1 - Multi-GPU Support And Filler Data Fix (Hotfix 1)



> With this update the encoder plugin now supports multi-GPU setups, such as RX 480 + R9 390, R9 285 + R9 290, and others. You can select which GPU to use with the Advanced View Mode. The UI will also now update according to the supported features of the selected GPU and by default uses the primary GPU. Unsupported features will be hidden, just like unused features.
> 
> The 'Filler Data' property has now been fixed, Delta QP for B-Pictures is now visible when not using Constant QP, 'Memory Type'...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## R A F I D (Nov 17, 2016)

awesome ! @Xaymar do you think adding another 280x will help me get rid of the fps drop ? like let obs use one card and another one for the game..


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 17, 2016)

R A F I D said:


> awesome ! @Xaymar do you think adding another 280x will help me get rid of the fps drop ? like let obs use one card and another one for the game..



The answer to that question is no. Your system is not equipped to handle two high performance applications at once. Upgrade the CPU, RAM and Motherboard.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 17, 2016)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

1.4.2.2 - Multi-GPU Support And Filler Data Fix (Hotfix 2)



> With this update the encoder plugin now supports multi-GPU setups, such as RX 480 + R9 390, R9 285 + R9 290, and others. You can select which GPU to use with the Advanced View Mode. The UI will also now update according to the supported features of the selected GPU and by default uses the primary GPU. Unsupported features will be hidden, just like unused features.
> 
> The 'Filler Data' property has now been fixed, Delta QP for B-Pictures is now visible when not using Constant QP, 'Memory Type'...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ELIMIN883R (Nov 17, 2016)

I ran the test above, and am curious as to why I take such a hit on the higher quality. My txt file is attached.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 17, 2016)

ELIMIN883R said:


> I ran the test above, and am curious as to why I take such a hit on the higher quality. My txt file is attached.



Because higher quality is much more taxing than lower quality. I'm unsure what answer you expected?


----------



## RytoEX (Nov 17, 2016)

@Xaymar pretty much already explained it, but you trade off FPS with image quality throughout the quality presets.  At peak output (Speed preset), your card is specified to handle up to 1080p@87f.  As you try to push for higher quality output (Balanced or Quality presets), you'll lose FPS.  That's just the way it goes.

Here's a somewhat relevant quote from @jackun about the OBS Classic VCE fork:


jackun said:


> If you have a qualifying:
> *GCN 1st/2nd generation card, up to 1080@30 or 720@60* can be utilized with the "Quality" preset. Anything above that (1080@60) will need either "Balanced" or "Speed" presets which can all be found in the AMD VCE Settings tab of OBS.
> *GCN 3rd gen card, up to 4K/30fps* (untested, only with AMF) but should do 1080@60 easily with Quality preset. After testing, this still doesn't work, might be the SDK.
> *GCN 4th gen card, up to 4K/60fps* (untested).


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 17, 2016)

I've actually added framerate limits for certain GPUs to the plugin wiki. All values are to be read as "up to <X> FPS":


RX 480 https://agithub.com/Xaymar/obs-studio_amf-encoder-plugin/wiki/Hardware-VCE3.4#rx-480 (4K 30 fps, 1080p 120fps)
R9 285 https://github.com/Xaymar/obs-studio_amf-encoder-plugin/wiki/Hardware-VCE3.0#r9-285 (4K 60 fps, 1080p 300fps)
R9 390 https://github.com/Xaymar/obs-studio_amf-encoder-plugin/wiki/Hardware-VCE2.0#r9-390 (1080p ~80fps, 720p 180fps)


----------



## Tivan (Nov 17, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> You got a crash when opening the settings page? That's odd. Do you have a crash log?



Here we go:
https://gist.github.com/anonymous/d836cf6ccc5948f444ec0b89fe4d56ac

happens when clicking the settings button or trying to open settings from file->settings. 1.4.2.0 only, downgrading to 1.4.1.5 fixes it entirely.

edit: gonna try the new version. edit: 1.4.2.2 also crashes on the same fault address. https://gist.github.com/anonymous/03814d9b689511df2c244d7ef4a039ed


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 17, 2016)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

1.4.2.3 - Multi-GPU Support And Filler Data Fix (Hotfix 3)



> With this update the encoder plugin now supports multi-GPU setups, such as RX 480 + R9 390, R9 285 + R9 290, and others. You can select which GPU to use with the Advanced View Mode. The UI will also now update according to the supported features of the selected GPU and by default uses the primary GPU. Unsupported features will be hidden, just like unused features.
> 
> The 'Filler Data' property has now been fixed, Delta QP for B-Pictures is now visible when not using Constant QP, 'Memory Type'...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Tivan (Nov 17, 2016)

> Hotfix 2: Fixed a potential crash when opening settings.



It works! Thanks for the quick fix good sir.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 17, 2016)

Tivan said:


> It works! Thanks for the quick fix good sir.



What worked for you is that hotfix 3 no longer uses the incomplete direct3d9 backend. Still need to figure out if Direct3D9 device selection is even possible


----------



## TheReduxPL (Nov 17, 2016)

I've already tested my RX 480 in a few games while running OBS recording in the background. I can't exactly tell, but I feel like the output video is sometimes stuttering a little bit, even after reencoding it.
Settings: 1280x800 (just for testing purposes to see if my resolution wasn't too big), "Indistinguishable balanced" preset, 60 fps
Is there anything my debug log could say about that? Here's a video: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_LebvwPo4iHcnlEdUZKRWNoTGc (the video file is in original resolution and framerate but the preview isn't)


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 17, 2016)

TheReduxPL said:


> I've already tested my RX 480 in a few games while running OBS recording in the background. I can't exactly tell, but I feel like the output video is sometimes stuttering a little bit, even after reencoding it.
> Settings: 1280x800 (just for testing purposes to see if my resolution wasn't too big), "Indistinguishable balanced" preset, 60 fps
> Is there anything my debug log could say about that? Here's a video: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_LebvwPo4iHcnlEdUZKRWNoTGc (the video file is in original resolution and framerate but the preview isn't)



That's not a complete log. Anyway, Constant QP (what the High Quality and indistinguishable preset use) requires lots of bandwidth, usually more than is available while actively gaming. That's why there is a recording preset, for GPU+Motherboard+CPU+RAM combinations that do not have this bandwidth available.


----------



## TheReduxPL (Nov 17, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> That's not a complete log. Anyway, Constant QP (what the High Quality and indistinguishable preset use) requires lots of bandwidth, usually more than is available while actively gaming. That's why there is a recording preset, for GPU+Motherboard+CPU+RAM combinations that do not have this bandwidth available.


How do I get a complete one?
Oh well, that's a shame, really liked that preset, quite flawless quality :D
Also I tried the "Recording (quality)" preset with stock or higher bitrates. The screen seems to pixelate for one frame randomly. Occurs much more on higher bitrates. Here's how it looks like: http://imgur.com/a/IsOGh

Oh, and my hardware: ASRock P67 Pro3, Intel Core i5-3350P, Radeon RX 480 4GB, 8GB RAM DDR3-1333, Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 1 TB and AData SU800 250 GB.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 17, 2016)

TheReduxPL said:


> How do I get a complete one?
> Oh well, that's a shame, really liked that preset, quite flawless quality :D
> Also I tried the "Recording (quality)" preset with stock or higher bitrates. The screen seems to pixelate for one frame randomly. Occurs much more on higher bitrates. Here's how it looks like: http://imgur.com/a/IsOGh



That usually happens when it had a latency spike (GPU being used by other applications). You can reduce that by lowering Max QP between 40-45.


----------



## TheReduxPL (Nov 17, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> That usually happens when it had a latency spike (GPU being used by other applications). You can reduce that by lowering Max QP between 40-45.


Something's wrong. I change the Maximum QP to, say, 45, apply the settings and then close the window. Then I reopen the configuration window and it's back at 51.


----------



## Suslik V (Nov 17, 2016)

TheReduxPL said:


> ... The screen seems to pixelate for one frame randomly. Occurs much more on higher bitrates. Here's how it looks like: http://imgur.com/a/IsOGh
> ...


This is 3 slices each 22x105=2310 macroblocks (16x16), last slice was encoded with much lower quality. Maybe you cannot change this.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 17, 2016)

TheReduxPL said:


> Something's wrong. I change the Maximum QP to, say, 45, apply the settings and then close the window. Then I reopen the configuration window and it's back at 51.



Q: My Settings keep getting changed!


> You probably have a preset selected, which will constantly overwrite your settings with the ones from the preset. Some presets allow you to change the Bitrate within certain limits while others are more strict about that.
> 
> 
> Twitch: Bitrate within 1 and 4 mbit
> ...


----------



## Yago Araujo (Nov 17, 2016)

My OBS crashes everytime i click start streaming, here's my crash log !


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 17, 2016)

Yago Araujo said:


> My OBS crashes everytime i click start streaming, here's my crash log !



That's not a crash log


----------



## Yago Araujo (Nov 17, 2016)

But you can tell me, looking this file, what im doing wrong ?
by the way, sorry for bad english, im brazilian :)


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 17, 2016)

Yago Araujo said:


> But you can tell me, looking this file, what im doing wrong ?
> by the way, sorry for bad english, im brazilian :)




```
20:48:34.719: [AMF Encoder] -- AMD Advanced Media Framework VCE Encoder --
20:48:34.719: [AMF Encoder] Initialization Parameters:
20:48:34.719: [AMF Encoder]   Memory Type: Host
20:48:34.719: [AMF Encoder]   Surface Format: NV12
20:48:34.719: [AMF Encoder]   Color Profile: 601
20:48:34.719: [AMF Encoder]   Color Range: Partial
20:48:34.719: [AMF Encoder] Static Parameters:
20:48:34.719: [AMF Encoder]   Usage: Transcoding
20:48:34.719: [AMF Encoder]   Profile: Main 3.2
20:48:34.719: [AMF Encoder]   Maximum Long-Term Reference Frames: 0
20:48:34.719: [AMF Encoder]   Frame Size: 1280x720
20:48:34.719: [AMF Encoder]   Frame Rate: 60/1
20:48:34.719: [AMF Encoder]   Quality Preset: Quality
20:48:34.719: [AMF Encoder]   Scan Type: Progressive
20:48:34.719: [AMF Encoder]   Coding Type: Default
20:48:34.719: [AMF Encoder] Rate Control Parameters:
20:48:34.719: [AMF Encoder]   Method: Constant Bitrate (CBR)
20:48:34.719: [AMF Encoder]   Bitrate:
20:48:34.719: [AMF Encoder]     Target: 3000000 bits
20:48:34.719: [AMF Encoder]     Peak: 3000000 bits
20:48:34.719: [AMF Encoder]   Quantization Parameter:
20:48:34.719: [AMF Encoder]     Minimum: 33
20:48:34.719: [AMF Encoder]     Maximum: 36
20:48:34.719: [AMF Encoder]     I-Frame: 22
20:48:34.719: [AMF Encoder]     P-Frame: 22
20:48:34.719: [AMF Encoder]     B-Frame: 22
20:48:34.719: [AMF Encoder]     B-Picture Delta QP: 4
20:48:34.719: [AMF Encoder]     Reference B-Picture Delta QP: 2
20:48:34.719: [AMF Encoder]   VBV Buffer:
20:48:34.719: [AMF Encoder]     Size: 3000000 bits
20:48:34.719: [AMF Encoder]     Initial Fullness: 100.000000%
20:48:34.719: [AMF Encoder]   Flags:
20:48:34.719: [AMF Encoder]     Filler Data: Enabled
20:48:34.720: [AMF Encoder]     Frame Skipping: Disabled
20:48:34.720: [AMF Encoder]     Enforce HRD Restrictions: Disabled
20:48:34.720: [AMF Encoder]   Maximum Access Unit Size: 0 bits
20:48:34.720: [AMF Encoder] Picture Control Parameters:
20:48:34.720: [AMF Encoder]   IDR Period: 120 frames
20:48:34.720: [AMF Encoder]   Header Insertion Spacing: 0 frames
20:48:34.720: [AMF Encoder]   Deblocking Filter: Enabled
20:48:34.720: [AMF Encoder]   B-Picture Pattern: 3
20:48:34.720: [AMF Encoder]   B-Picture Reference: Enabled
20:48:34.720: [AMF Encoder]   Intra-Refresh MBs Number per Slot: 0
20:48:34.720: [AMF Encoder]   Slices Per Frame: 1
20:48:34.720: [AMF Encoder] Motion Estimation Parameters:
20:48:34.720: [AMF Encoder]   Half Pixel: Enabled
20:48:34.720: [AMF Encoder]   Quarter Pixel: Enabled
20:48:34.720: [AMF Encoder] Experimental Parameters:
20:48:34.720: [AMF Encoder]   Wait For Task: Disabled
20:48:34.720: [AMF Encoder]   Aspect Ratio: 1:1
20:48:34.720: [AMF Encoder]   MaxNumRefFrames: 4
20:48:34.720: [AMF Encoder]   MaxMBPerSec: 616680
20:48:34.720: [AMF Encoder]   Pre-Analysis Pass: Disabled
20:48:34.720: [AMF Encoder]   VBAQ: Disabled
20:48:34.721: [AMF Encoder] -- AMD Advanced Media Framework VCE Encoder --
```

From the log, I can tell that you've fucked up your settings beyond what you should have done. Switch back to View Mode 'Basic' and only modify the settings that appear there - you clearly don't understand what some of them mean.


----------



## Yago Araujo (Nov 17, 2016)

Thx for editing ur old reply... and with the basic view mode, my streams freezes a lot, everytime i start streaming, it freezes a lot, then the quality suddenly drop and it looks like im streaming with 1500 bitrate and stop freezing, but the quality sucks


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 17, 2016)

Yago Araujo said:


> Thx for editing ur old reply... and with the basic view mode, my streams freezes a lot, everytime i start streaming, it freezes a lot, then the quality suddenly drop and it looks like im streaming with 1500 bitrate and stop freezing, but the quality sucks



Provide a log with you using View Mode basic and I'll be able to tell you more.


----------



## Yago Araujo (Nov 18, 2016)

Here is the log! Im using view mode basic, and these freezings continue.. i streamed like 5mins, and lost so many frames in obs.
edit: i have 10mb upload, and i can stream with h264 with 3500 bitrate.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 18, 2016)

Yago Araujo said:


> Here is the log! Im using view mode basic, and these freezings continue.. i streamed like 5mins, and lost so many frames in obs.
> edit: i have 10mb upload, and i can stream with h264 with 3500 bitrate.



I can tell from the log that this isn't the basic view mode and that your connection is not good enough to stream 3500kbit. Don't lie or you'll receive no support

Edit: Also upgrade to 1.4.2.3 for gods sake.


----------



## Yago Araujo (Nov 18, 2016)

Lol o.O, but i set view mode basic and send you the log, and im using the 1.4.2.3 o.O, whats going on ??? and why my connection isnt good enough to stream 3500kbit ? i really have 10mb upload, i can make a speed test and send ss link here if u want
edit: maybe its because my connection is a little unstable, want to see another log ?
edit2: or maybe its better reinstall obs and the 1.4.2.3 and send another log..


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 18, 2016)

Yago Araujo said:


> Lol o.O, but i set view mode basic and send you the log, and im using the 1.4.2.3 o.O, whats going on ??? and why my connection isnt good enough to stream 3500kbit ? i really have 10mb upload, i can make a speed test and send ss link here if u want




```
23:55:50.105: [AMF Encoder] Version 1.4.1.0-1.3.0.5
```
That's not 1.4.2.3. Upgrade!


```
23:55:50.182: [AMF Encoder] Runtime Library is on Version 1;3;0;5;1.2;201611032108.
```
Your driver is ancient, 16.11.4 is already out. Upgrade!


```
00:01:46.369: Output 'adv_stream': Number of lagged frames due to rendering lag/stalls: 91 (0.4%)
00:01:46.369: Output 'adv_stream': Number of dropped frames due to insufficient bandwidth/connection stalls: 7779 (38.3%)
```
Your speed test will likely only show the ideal performance, not the performance you have to Twitch, YouTube, or where ever you stream to.


----------



## Yago Araujo (Nov 18, 2016)

Okay, first things first..
Im updating the amd driver right now to 16.11.14!
And im using the 1.4.2.3 http://prntscr.com/d8pjdl
About my connection, like i said, i only get these dropped frames with amf ancoder ! when i stream h264, i stream with 3000 or 3500kbit bitrate with no problems, no dropped frames !
I did a stream right now to test with 1500kbit bitrate, and in the first 10 minutes, i get a lot of dropped frames, then the quality suddenly gets worse and obs stop dropping frames, and this happens with 3000 or 3500 kbit bitrate too !

Edit: sorry for the link, click again and u'll see, dont know how to use this programs for screenshot.. sorry !


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 18, 2016)

Yago Araujo said:


> Okay, first things first..
> Im updating the amd driver right now to 16.11.14!
> And im using the 1.4.2.3 http://prntscr.com/d8pjdl
> About my connection, like i said, i only get these dropped frames with amf ancoder ! when i stream h264, i stream with 3000 or 3500kbit bitrate with no problems, no dropped frames !
> I did a stream right now to test with 1500kbit bitrate, and in the first 10 minutes, i get a lot of dropped frames, then the quality suddenly gets worse and obs stop dropping frames, and this happens with 3000 or 3500 kbit bitrate too !



Your log shows 1.4.1.0 and your screenshot was removed. Upgrade to 1.4.2.3.
Edit: Now your screenshot loads. You didn't install it properly then.


----------



## Yago Araujo (Nov 18, 2016)

I need to reinstall obs too, to install properly ? because i uninstalled older versions, and installed 1.4.2.3...
Edit: I removed, downloaded, and installed again the 1.4.2.3, i'll make a short stream with 2500 bitrate and post the log here
Edit2: I did it, maked a stream with 35mins, on the first 10~15 min, the stream has a very good quality but i drop a lot of frames, depending where in the game i was (like closed rooms), the frames didnt drop, then the quality gets worse, and the frames drop stopped. i used the viewmode basic, and reinstalled the plugin


----------



## Suslik V (Nov 18, 2016)

@Yago Araujo , try YouTube as target service (to stream to). And post this new log again.


----------



## TheReduxPL (Nov 18, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Q: My Settings keep getting changed!


Thank you, changing the preset from "Recording" to blank allowed me to change the value. Changed QP to 45 and the pixelation seems to be gone but I still see some stuttering on the video :(


----------



## tstr (Nov 18, 2016)

I am still getting bitrate issues when streaming. Youtube's health status: http://i.imgur.com/VOg2VJk.png

log: https://gist.github.com/555e412acf6a75bc7638c83468de6b52

I'm not getting anything like that when streaming with old (non-multiplatform) version of obs (here is an example log with the same game streamed for approx same time)


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 18, 2016)

Yago Araujo said:


> I need to reinstall obs too, to install properly ? because i uninstalled older versions, and installed 1.4.2.3...
> Edit: I removed, downloaded, and installed again the 1.4.2.3, i'll make a short stream with 2500 bitrate and post the log here
> Edit2: I did it, maked a stream with 35mins, on the first 10~15 min, the stream has a very good quality but i drop a lot of frames, depending where in the game i was (like closed rooms), the frames didnt drop, then the quality gets worse, and the frames drop stopped. i used the viewmode basic, and reinstalled the plugin





Suslik V said:


> @Yago Araujo , try YouTube as target service (to stream to). And post this new log again.




```
01:49:49.207: [AMF Encoder] Version 1.4.2.3
01:49:49.286: [AMF Encoder] Runtime Library is on Version 1;3;0;5;1.2;201611151604.
```

Now you're using 1.4.2.3 and driver 16.11.4. Progress!


```
01:50:12.963: [AMF Encoder] Static Parameters:
01:50:12.963: [AMF Encoder]   Usage: Transcoding
01:50:12.963: [AMF Encoder]   Profile: Main 3.1
01:50:12.963: [AMF Encoder]   Maximum Long-Term Reference Frames: 0
01:50:12.963: [AMF Encoder]   Frame Size: 1280x720
01:50:12.963: [AMF Encoder]   Frame Rate: 30/1
01:50:12.963: [AMF Encoder]   Quality Preset: Quality
01:50:12.963: [AMF Encoder]   Scan Type: Progressive
01:50:12.963: [AMF Encoder]   Coding Type: Default
01:50:12.963: [AMF Encoder] Rate Control Parameters:
01:50:12.963: [AMF Encoder]   Method: Constant Bitrate (CBR)
01:50:12.963: [AMF Encoder]   Bitrate:
01:50:12.963: [AMF Encoder]     Target: 2500000 bits
01:50:12.963: [AMF Encoder]     Peak: 2500000 bits
01:50:12.963: [AMF Encoder]   Quantization Parameter:
01:50:12.963: [AMF Encoder]     Minimum: 0
01:50:12.963: [AMF Encoder]     Maximum: 51
01:50:12.963: [AMF Encoder]     I-Frame: 22
01:50:12.963: [AMF Encoder]     P-Frame: 22
01:50:12.964: [AMF Encoder]     B-Frame: 22
01:50:12.964: [AMF Encoder]     B-Picture Delta QP: 4
01:50:12.964: [AMF Encoder]     Reference B-Picture Delta QP: 2
01:50:12.964: [AMF Encoder]   VBV Buffer:
01:50:12.964: [AMF Encoder]     Size: 83333 bits
01:50:12.964: [AMF Encoder]     Initial Fullness: 100.000000%
01:50:12.964: [AMF Encoder]   Flags:
01:50:12.964: [AMF Encoder]     Filler Data: Enabled
01:50:12.964: [AMF Encoder]     Frame Skipping: Disabled
01:50:12.964: [AMF Encoder]     Enforce HRD Restrictions: Disabled
01:50:12.964: [AMF Encoder]   Maximum Access Unit Size: 0 bits
01:50:12.964: [AMF Encoder] Picture Control Parameters:
01:50:12.964: [AMF Encoder]   IDR Period: 60 frames
01:50:12.964: [AMF Encoder]   Header Insertion Spacing: 0 frames
01:50:12.964: [AMF Encoder]   Deblocking Filter: Enabled
01:50:12.964: [AMF Encoder]   B-Picture Pattern: 0
01:50:12.964: [AMF Encoder]   B-Picture Reference: Disabled
01:50:12.964: [AMF Encoder]   Intra-Refresh MBs Number per Slot: 0
01:50:12.964: [AMF Encoder]   Slices Per Frame: 1
01:50:12.964: [AMF Encoder] Motion Estimation Parameters:
01:50:12.964: [AMF Encoder]   Half Pixel: Enabled
01:50:12.964: [AMF Encoder]   Quarter Pixel: Enabled
```

And here we are, I can tell that you modified some of the settings again and aren't using View Mode Basic, otherwise it would have used the default values. Anyway, since I can't seem to get through to you, here's what's wrong:

VBV Buffer is too strict.
Keyframe Interval is lower than recommended (always tick "Enforce streaming service settings").
Your settings are still too taxing for your System.
You're still dropping frames due to insufficient bandwidth or an unstable connection.


```
02:26:16.003: Output 'adv_stream': Total encoded frames: 64890
02:26:16.003: Output 'adv_stream': Total drawn frames: 64890
02:26:16.003: Output 'adv_stream': Number of lagged frames due to rendering lag/stalls: 95 (0.1%)
02:26:16.003: Output 'adv_stream': Number of dropped frames due to insufficient bandwidth/connection stalls: 9258 (14.3%)
```

Please fix all of the listed problems and then reply again.

---



TheReduxPL said:


> Thank you, changing the preset from "Recording" to blank allowed me to change the value. Changed QP to 45 and the pixelation seems to be gone but I still see some stuttering on the video :(



If you see the stuttering while playing back the video (with Frame Skipping disabled), then you might have hit your disks read speed limits.



tstr said:


> I am still getting bitrate issues when streaming. Youtube's health status: http://i.imgur.com/VOg2VJk.png
> 
> log: https://gist.github.com/555e412acf6a75bc7638c83468de6b52
> 
> I'm not getting anything like that when streaming with old (non-multiplatform) version of obs (here is an example log with the same game streamed for approx same time)



The old non-multiplatform version only had an inofficial Media SDK version. Your bitrate spikes also seem to be due to the fact that Frame Skipping is disabled and that your VBV Buffer is too strict.


----------



## Yago Araujo (Nov 18, 2016)

I forgot to set Preset Twitch, maybe this was changing some settings.
Heres a SS how my obs looks like : http://prntscr.com/d8xk7w
I'll make a stream now for test, and post a log here.
Edit: heres the log, settings on SS ! still getting frame dropped in the firsts minutes of stream, like freezes, and the quality gets a little worse and stop dropping frames and freezing.


----------



## TheReduxPL (Nov 18, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> If you see the stuttering while playing back the video (with Frame Skipping disabled), then you might have hit your disks read speed limits.


I was thinking it could be a reason but:

I have my system (and some games) on an SSD and I'm using HDD to store recordings. So it should be much less busy.
The issue seems to stay even after reencoding the video.
I think I'll just try to mess with every single setting if the log can't tell anything, maybe I'll happen to find the problem.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 18, 2016)

Yago Araujo said:


> I forgot to set Preset Twitch, maybe this was changing some settings.
> Heres a SS how my obs looks like : http://prntscr.com/d8xk7w
> I'll make a stream now for test, and post a log here.
> Edit: heres the log, settings on SS ! still getting frame dropped in the firsts minutes of stream, like freezes, and the quality gets a little worse and stop dropping frames and freezing.




```
16:00:39.469: Output 'adv_stream': Number of lagged frames due to rendering lag/stalls: 27 (0.0%)
16:00:39.469: Output 'adv_stream': Number of dropped frames due to insufficient bandwidth/connection stalls: 21677 (21.9%)
```

You're still dropping 22% of frames and your log still shows oddities. You should try finding a proper stable Twitch server using the Twitch Tester by R1CH to find a bitrate that you can stream at and also find a twitch server that isn't that unstable.



TheReduxPL said:


> I was thinking it could be a reason but:
> 
> I have my system (and some games) on an SSD and I'm using HDD to store recordings. So it should be much less busy.
> The issue seems to stay even after reencoding the video.
> I think I'll just try to mess with every single setting if the log can't tell anything, maybe I'll happen to find the problem.



If you find out why that happens, please open an Issue on the Issue Tracker - I can test on VCE3 and VCE3.4 hardware.


----------



## everyth1ng (Nov 19, 2016)

@Xaymar Re: issues brought up in my previous post. It appears as though the plugin wasn't updating properly using the installer. I downloaded the zip version today and extracted the files to my OBS Studio directory, and it looks like I'm now on the latest version of the plugin. I'll report back with my findings. The log looks good to me. Let me know if you see anything.

Edit: Posted another log from a short 5 minute stream with custom settings. Also, here's the stream vod: https://www.twitch.tv/everyth1ngtv/v/101951983

Obviously, I'd like to get rid of that artifacting at the beginning of the vod. Otherwise, however, I'm not getting any frame drops or large bitrate spikes.


----------



## tstr (Nov 19, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> The old non-multiplatform version only had an inofficial Media SDK version. Your bitrate spikes also seem to be due to the fact that Frame Skipping is disabled and that your VBV Buffer is too strict.


I've changed VBV Buffer from automatic to manual/3500 and enabled frame skipping and it seem to have helped, but it introduced quite drastic artifacting (first 5-6 minutes of the video, log file for that), which goes away after a while, but it's still far from perfect. Is there a way it can be improved?

upd It seems that I'm not the only one who had problems with frame skipping and VBV Buffer settings, might be worth adding that to faq.


----------



## Suslik V (Nov 19, 2016)

tstr said:


> ...but it's still far from perfect. Is there a way it can be improved?
> ...


Of course, by NVIDIA Pascal card! Comparison of x264, NVENC, Quicksync, VCE


----------



## tstr (Nov 19, 2016)

Good joke, but I'm not sure that this kind of artifacting is *supposed* to occure when encoding with AMD videocards thus I'm looking for a solution withing software settings/updates.


----------



## Suslik V (Nov 19, 2016)

You simply can compare the quality for *low* bitrate encoding. I don't think that you able to stream much better videos than developer do (at this low rates). More things of the encoding process depends on the driver (keep it up to date or so).


----------



## tstr (Nov 19, 2016)

Have you watched the video I've linked to? Do you understand the natire of the issue? I'm not talking about minor shitty quality of the stream, I was talking about huge blue-white fucking boxes that corrupt the image for first minute of a stream and then go away. That's the issue.


----------



## Suslik V (Nov 19, 2016)

Try to record it first at high bitrates then complain.


----------



## tstr (Nov 19, 2016)

If you're having problems with understanding words, I'll show you pictures

shitty amd quality   ---    something wrong with actual stream encoding
shitty amd quality   ---    something wrong with actual stream encoding
shitty amd quality   ---    something wrong with actual stream encoding

I have troubles with the latter one. Do you have anything smart to reply?


----------



## Suslik V (Nov 19, 2016)

Of course - you need to try to record video. Record it with higher bitrate. If the issue still present then complain.

By now on, you are limited by the current implementation of the encoding algorithm. Your blind faith can mislead you. AMD do what it can do right now. This plugin just enables encoding (it cannot do magic trick) and AMD hardware doing all the job. The simple (basic) mode of the plugin's options well enough to get a good quality of the footage.

As I see, this macroblocks, you mentioned, just older info. Either it repeated or blocks not refreshed (lost). To gather more info, please, make recording (_Use stream encoder, Same as stream_ or so) and post link to this original video together with your log file. Don't use any custom settings to the plugin when performing the test recording.


----------



## rock2rap (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm on HD 7790 Latest Crimson 16.11.4 Driver
Now B-Pictures is Support?


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 20, 2016)

everyth1ng said:


> @Xaymar Re: issues brought up in my previous post. It appears as though the plugin wasn't updating properly using the installer. I downloaded the zip version today and extracted the files to my OBS Studio directory, and it looks like I'm now on the latest version of the plugin. I'll report back with my findings. The log looks good to me. Let me know if you see anything.
> 
> Edit: Posted another log from a short 5 minute stream with custom settings. Also, here's the stream vod: https://www.twitch.tv/everyth1ngtv/v/101951983
> 
> Obviously, I'd like to get rid of that artifacting at the beginning of the vod. Otherwise, however, I'm not getting any frame drops or large bitrate spikes.



That looks like hardware failure to me, though I will try to reproduce it on my end. Can you open up an Issue on the tracker for it?



tstr said:


> I've changed VBV Buffer from automatic to manual/3500 and enabled frame skipping and it seem to have helped, but it introduced quite drastic artifacting (first 5-6 minutes of the video, log file for that), which goes away after a while, but it's still far from perfect. Is there a way it can be improved?
> 
> upd It seems that I'm not the only one who had problems with frame skipping and VBV Buffer settings, might be worth adding that to faq.





tstr said:


> If you're having problems with understanding words, I'll show you pictures
> 
> shitty amd quality   ---    something wrong with actual stream encoding
> shitty amd quality   ---    something wrong with actual stream encoding
> ...



That looks like decoding or remuxing failure. Can you reproduce this in a recording? If so, please open an issue on the Issue tracker.



Suslik V said:


> Of course, by NVIDIA Pascal card! Comparison of x264, NVENC, Quicksync, VCE





Suslik V said:


> You simply can compare the quality for *low* bitrate encoding. I don't think that you able to stream much better videos than developer do (at this low rates). More things of the encoding process depends on the driver (keep it up to date or so).





Suslik V said:


> Try to record it first at high bitrates then complain.





Suslik V said:


> Of course - you need to try to record video. Record it with higher bitrate. If the issue still present then complain.
> 
> By now on, you are limited by the current implementation of the encoding algorithm. Your blind faith can mislead you. AMD do what it can do right now. This plugin just enables encoding (it cannot do magic trick) and AMD hardware doing all the job. The simple (basic) mode of the plugin's options well enough to get a good quality of the footage.
> 
> As I see, this macroblocks, you mentioned, just older info. Either it repeated or blocks not refreshed (lost). To gather more info, please, make recording (_Use stream encoder, Same as stream_ or so) and post link to this original video together with your log file. Don't use any custom settings to the plugin when performing the test recording.



Suslik V, while I appreciate your help with the translations, there is no need to be this hostile. Turn that down a notch and then come back.



rock2rap said:


> I'm on HD 7790 Latest Crimson 16.11.4 Driver
> Now B-Pictures is Support?



HD 7790 is VCE1.0, which does not support B-Pictures.


----------



## Suslik V (Nov 20, 2016)

I simply said, what the things looks like. If it looks rough, sorry for that, but I cannot change the things. Jaws are given to bite.


----------



## rock2rap (Nov 20, 2016)

*Hardware VCE2.0*
Is your GPU not listed? If you're on Version 1.1.3 or newer, submit an Issue with your GPU (and full vendor-specific name) and the lastest OBS log!


GPUS: R7 260, R7 260X, R9 290, R9 290X, R9 295X2, R7 360, R9 390, R9 390X, *HD 7790*, HD 8770, R9 M280X, R9 295X (VCE Version 3.0), R9 M280X, R9 M385, R9 M285X, R9 M470, R9 M470X, FirePro 2nd Generation
APUS: Steamroller-Kaveri (AX - 7xxx), Steamroller-Godavai (AX 7xxx), Jaguar-Kabini, Jaguar-Temash, Puma-Beema, Puma-Mullins
My GPU is Bonaire


----------



## tstr (Nov 20, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> That looks like decoding or remuxing failure. Can you reproduce this in a recording? If so, please open an issue on the Issue tracker.


Yes, done. Thank you for helping.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 20, 2016)

rock2rap said:


> *Hardware VCE2.0*
> Is your GPU not listed? If you're on Version 1.1.3 or newer, submit an Issue with your GPU (and full vendor-specific name) and the lastest OBS log!
> 
> 
> ...



If so, then you should see B-Pictures Pattern appear under View Mode Advanced. I recommend against using them, as VCE2.0 cards take a huge performance hit with them active. VCE3.0 are the first cards that can use B-Pictures without a huge performance hit.



tstr said:


> Yes, done. Thank you for helping.



Thanks, I'll take a look.


----------



## Flaim (Nov 20, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> That looks like decoding or remuxing failure. Can you reproduce this in a recording? If so, please open an issue on the Issue tracker.


i've noticed this to happen with frame skipping enabled, at least for vce2.
i can reproduce this quite consistently with high movement scenes.


----------



## ELIMIN883R (Nov 21, 2016)

No disrespect intended to anyone here, but I have to ask. Where and how are you arriving at all these presets? I have been steady testing for over a week, keeping up with all updates, and absolutely none, zero, nada will work for me, for streaming. I know I don't have a top of the line gaming machine, but it is not trash either, and should be able to make a decent Stream.


----------



## everyth1ng (Nov 21, 2016)

ELIMIN883R said:


> No disrespect intended to anyone here, but I have to ask. Where and how are you arriving at all these presets? I have been steady testing for over a week, keeping up with all updates, and absolutely none, zero, nada will work for me, for streaming. I know I don't have a top of the line gaming machine, but it is not trash either, and should be able to make a decent Stream.



You need to be more specific than this. I could offer some suggestions to you, but at the risk of stating the obvious or going over what you already know, I'd rather not. The presets are there for a reason, though. The Twitch preset should just work. If it isn't working for you, post a message here with details or open an Issue on GitHub so that Xaymar can try to address the problem. Post a log from a recent stream (Users>*whatever your user name is*>AppData>Roaming>OBS Studio>logs)


----------



## ELIMIN883R (Nov 21, 2016)

I just want to be able to test on the same game that these "presets" were made on.

I started with simple, default for youtube and worked my way up and absolutely nothing works with the games that I play. Every Stream test is blurred and out of focus. I am not in the least interested in recording presets. I can record with several different programs and get quality recordings. Youtube Stream  is what I am trying to do. I will make couple test later today, and post log again.

With R9 390's Crossfired and 16 gigs of RAM on an i 7 4.0 G processor I would think a simple Stream would not be a problem.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 21, 2016)

ELIMIN883R said:


> No disrespect intended to anyone here, but I have to ask. Where and how are you arriving at all these presets? I have been steady testing for over a week, keeping up with all updates, and absolutely none, zero, nada will work for me, for streaming. I know I don't have a top of the line gaming machine, but it is not trash either, and should be able to make a decent Stream.





everyth1ng said:


> You need to be more specific than this. I could offer some suggestions to you, but at the risk of stating the obvious or going over what you already know, I'd rather not. The presets are there for a reason, though. The Twitch preset should just work. If it isn't working for you, post a message here with details or open an Issue on GitHub so that Xaymar can try to address the problem. Post a log from a recent stream (Users>*whatever your user name is*>AppData>Roaming>OBS Studio>logs)





ELIMIN883R said:


> I just want to be able to test on the same game that these "presets" were made on.
> 
> I started with simple, default for youtube and worked my way up and absolutely nothing works with the games that I play. Every Stream test is blurred and out of focus. I am not in the least interested in recording presets. I can record with several different programs and get quality recordings. Youtube Stream  is what I am trying to do. I will make couple test later today, and post log again.
> 
> With R9 390's Crossfired and 16 gigs of RAM on an i 7 4.0 G processor I would think a simple Stream would not be a problem.



The presets were tested with the following games:

Beat Hazard
Deus Ex: Mankind Divided
Diablo 3
DiRT Showdown
Dota 2
Garry's Mod
Grand Theft Auto V
Guild Wars 2
Overwatch
Paragon
Rocket League
Space Engineers
Starbound
Terraria
The Forest
Tower Unite
If you experience blurriness at the highest possible setting (Lossless or Indistinguishable) make sure that you aren't upscaling/downscaling with the wrong scaling filter applied. You also have to keep in mind that hardware encoders won't be able to produce similar quality to x264 at lower bitrates.


----------



## rock2rap (Nov 22, 2016)

Between x264 vs VCE 3.0 With B-Picture which is better quality?

I'll use B-Pictures With 7790(VCE2.0) by increase High number, The Quality is good on lowing bitrate (Streaming with 1mb upload, 854x480@30fps) but is Very Laggy on stream output, ingame is fine

i'll thinking about to upgrade my pc between cpu or gpu ahead?


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 22, 2016)

x264 is always better, I'm not sure why you're attempting to compare hardware encoding with software encoding. There currently is no hardware encoding provider who can match the perceived quality of x264 at lower bitrates.

If you do want to spend money on upgrading a PC, get a better CPU+Motherboard. GPUs last a long time and even now improvements on performance aren't really that great. There's a guide here on the forums that also suggests streaming at a high bitrate or CQP to another computer and having that computer reencode using x264 for streams. I would actually recommend doing that instead, since it both frees up resources for the game to use and provides great quality at lower bitrates.


----------



## rock2rap (Nov 22, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> x264 is always better, I'm not sure why you're attempting to compare hardware encoding with software encoding. There currently is no hardware encoding provider who can match the perceived quality of x264 at lower bitrates.
> 
> If you do want to spend money on upgrading a PC, get a better CPU+Motherboard. GPUs last a long time and even now improvements on performance aren't really that great. There's a guide here on the forums that also suggests streaming at a high bitrate or CQP to another computer and having that computer reencode using x264 for streams. I would actually recommend doing that instead, since it both frees up resources for the game to use and provides great quality at lower bitrates.



You r the best!
Thank for very fast reply


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 22, 2016)

@ELIMIN883R I have tried reproducing this blurriness you talked about, but the only way I was able to reproduce it was to push the QP values too high for decent quality.

QP 31 (Slightly visible)






QP 36 (Visible including blocking)





High Quality uses a QP values of 26(I)/24(P)/22(B), which is capable of producing sharp edges. Indistinguishable goes even lower, 21(I)/19(P)/17(B). Delta QP for both of them is at -2. In order to reproduce what you see I will need a log file of a recording attempt.


----------



## Niamor (Nov 22, 2016)

I've been experiencing pretty bad results and crashes lately.
I attached the crash log and OBS log.
Thank you.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 22, 2016)

Niamor said:


> I've been experiencing pretty bad results and crashes lately.
> I attached the crash log and OBS log.
> Thank you.



Already reported this to AMD, should be fixed in the next non-hotfix driver.


----------



## ELIMIN883R (Nov 22, 2016)

@Xaymar 

Sorry for delay yesterday was ...well...crazy. I have uploaded log, there are 2 stream attempts in this long, one game capture, and one display capture. https://gist.github.com/40e2abe9e8981db2fd357c0b647736d7

Here are links to the 2 stream vids.  https://youtu.be/zbTg6t2R54g https://youtu.be/yOU160Cb5vM

If you want to try the game itself, maybe there  is something wrong with it. It is steam game or stand alone, and is free to download and play as guest.  www.theHunter.com  is the stand alone, but I would strongly suggest the Steam version if you care to test it.

Here also is my DxDiag.log.


----------



## ELIMIN883R (Nov 22, 2016)

Here are 2 more for you with 6000 bit rate.

https://gist.github.com/1c9fb2b498c1ca29db2f4bebabe29bc6

https://youtu.be/X16oNFGTLfs

https://youtu.be/E8wywY23gqs


----------



## locodicegr (Nov 22, 2016)

Next month is the ''big'' driver update, i hope we get some new things like HEVC support and updated SDK.


----------



## Niamor (Nov 22, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Already reported this to AMD, should be fixed in the next non-hotfix driver.


Oh thank you very much, I'm sorry I checked but didn't see much information, and also thought that it was fixed in the latest plugin update hence why I reported it.
Will wait for next driver update then.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 22, 2016)

ELIMIN883R said:


> @Xaymar
> 
> Sorry for delay yesterday was ...well...crazy. I have uploaded log, there are 2 stream attempts in this long, one game capture, and one display capture. https://gist.github.com/40e2abe9e8981db2fd357c0b647736d7
> 
> ...





ELIMIN883R said:


> Here are 2 more for you with 6000 bit rate.
> 
> https://gist.github.com/1c9fb2b498c1ca29db2f4bebabe29bc6
> 
> ...



YouTube re-encodes, so unless I get the actual raw recording I can't say much about the quality.


----------



## ELIMIN883R (Nov 22, 2016)

@Xaymar 

OK so I need to record at same settings, and upload those to here.


----------



## ELIMIN883R (Nov 23, 2016)

@Xaymar 

https://gist.github.com/7515e71e3f06c72b93ac1e7f106bd554

https://vimeo.com/192735023

https://vimeo.com/192734988


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 23, 2016)

ELIMIN883R said:


> @Xaymar
> 
> https://gist.github.com/7515e71e3f06c72b93ac1e7f106bd554
> 
> ...



The file shows that the encoder actually slightly overshot the target bitrate (~200-400 kbit), so it actually can't do much more than that. I-Frame QP averaged between 33-38 and P-Frame QP averaged between 33-36.

*However*, there are some issues with how you have set things up:

Profile is set to Baseline instead of Main or High
Quality Preset is set to Balanced instead of Quality
A R9 390 is capable of Quality Preset 'Quality' at up to 151 fps for this resolution.


----------



## fernandinands (Nov 24, 2016)

Great plugin, but is halving the FPS on my captures. Got Crysis 3 capture quality perfectly.


----------



## Miltrivd (Nov 25, 2016)

@Xaymar first, thanks for all the work on this plugin.

A suggestion, could you detail which driver you are using when updating the plugin? As you can see here (https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/amf-encoder-crash.57495/#post-251480) sometimes "latest driver" can produce a crash. Also can lead to confusion because some drivers, specially beta ones are not show on the "latest driver" section of AMD website (16.11.1-3 did not appear for example).


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 25, 2016)

Miltrivd said:


> @Xaymar first, thanks for all the work on this plugin.
> 
> A suggestion, could you detail which driver you are using when updating the plugin? As you can see here (https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/amf-encoder-crash.57495/#post-251480) sometimes "latest driver" can produce a crash. Also can lead to confusion because some drivers, specially beta ones are not show on the "latest driver" section of AMD website (16.11.1-3 did not appear for example).



16.11.4. The atiumd6a.dll crash existed in all previous versions too, it just now started to actually happen more often. It is already reported to AMD and will be fixed in the future.


----------



## fernandinands (Nov 25, 2016)

By far is a great program the OBS+Your Plugin combination. Quality is top notch.







 Xaymar, don't know know why FPS halves when recording?? Also GPU speed while on the rec is limited to 80% of what it can achieves(Card is RX 470, goes from about ~1130Mhz on gaming only to ~900Mhz while gaming+rec).





 And VSR don't works nothing well togheter with VCE, whatever is the program used.


----------



## Suslik V (Nov 25, 2016)

@fernandinands , please look at this thread too: OBS Studio AMD changing overdrive settings


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 25, 2016)

fernandinands said:


> By far is a great program the OBS+Your Plugin combination. Quality is top notch.


Great to hear.



fernandinands said:


> Xaymar, don't know know why FPS halves when recording??


Because OBS pulls the frame from the GPU to CPU space and I later have to push it back to GPU space. I already do everything I can to minize the impact of this transfer, but it is still quite bandwidth hungry.



fernandinands said:


> Also GPU speed while on the rec is limited to 80% of what it can achieves(Card is RX 470, goes from about ~1130Mhz on gaming only to ~900Mhz while gaming+rec).


Looks like your card is not cooled enough, the plugin doesn't change the GPU speed and neither does the AMF runtime. Encoding is a task that doesn't just work, it generates additional heat that needs to go somewhere.



fernandinands said:


> And VSR don't works nothing well togheter with VCE, whatever is the program used.


I can't confirm that here, using VSR at 4k.


----------



## fernandinands (Nov 25, 2016)

Suslik V said:


> @fernandinands , please look at this thread too: OBS Studio AMD changing overdrive settings



 Thanks but it didn't help. My card is locked from doing anything on overdrive. With or without Afterburner or something similar.


----------



## everyth1ng (Nov 27, 2016)

Are there any significant issues with VCE 3.0 for streaming at the moment? I'm still thinking about picking up a Sapphire Nitro Radeon R9 Fury to keep me going until Vega 10. My R9 290 just isn't cutting it for me anymore.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 27, 2016)

everyth1ng said:


> Are there any significant issues with VCE 3.0 for streaming at the moment? I'm still thinking about picking up a Sapphire Nitro Radeon R9 Fury to keep me going until Vega 10. My R9 290 just isn't cutting it for me anymore.



None that I know of, I streamed with my R9 285 with no issues. The current presets set everything up (minus a few options) so there shouldn't really be any issues with those cards.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 30, 2016)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

1.4.3.0 - The Multi-GPU Update



> Once again back to change things around, the multi-GPU code has finally been rewritten and properly implemented - which means that DirectX 11 and DirectX 9 are now fully supported. So rejoice Windows 7 users, you can now choose which GPU the encoding should take place on (with the limitation that a Monitor must be connected)! Needless to say, this change removes the old multi-GPU selection properties with the new revamped ones: 'Video API' and 'Video Adapter'.
> 
> Some changes to the available...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Laurember (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi, I'm using OBS Studio lately to record 1080p 60fps on my R9 290/FX 8320, I'm very surprised that I can do this now.. because if I remember correctly, I could do it before with the Classic OBS + VCE branch, and I have a question, what's the difference between this plugin and the default VCE already included in the OBS Studio? (I'm using the latest version 0.16.6), I mean, apart from the advanced settings and stuff? could I get more performance/quality using this plugin? or is it a recommended configuration that you have for a 290? or should I stick with my current config? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ok, just as I was writing this, I decided to try the second AMD thing that pops up in the list of encoders (it was x264, AMD Video Coding Engine H.264 Encoder(Media Foundation) and H264 Encoder (AMD Advanced Media Framework)), used the last one just because I didn't before, I tried with recording preset and wanted to go back to the one I was using normally and now it's gone, is not on the list anymore, I guess it will re-appear if I reinstall.. but, wth?


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 30, 2016)

Laurember said:


> I have a question, what's the difference between this plugin and the default VCE already included in the OBS Studio?I mean, apart from the advanced settings and stuff?



If by "default VCE" you mean Media Foundation Transform, then this is the newer, proper way to use the AMD encoder. It's maintained better, has much lower CPU overhead (nearly identical to Game DVR in performance, better than Plays.TV/Raptr) and is generally recommended to only use this one and upgrade from the MFT one.



Laurember said:


> Could I get more performance/quality using this plugin?


Yes, you definitely can. With MFT I was not able to record at 4k60fps on my R9 285, with this plugin I am capable of going higher than 60fps at 4k.



Laurember said:


> Or is it a recommended configuration that you have for a 290?


Configurations are mostly identical for all cards, just use the presets provided and you're good to go. High Quality provides decent recordings, Indistinguishable is for those needing even more and Lossless is for those with killer PCs that have a PCI-E 3.0 x16 bandwidth of more than 1 gigabyte per second (my own computer only has 555mb/s).



Laurember said:


> Or should I stick with my current config?


If it works, keep it. If not, change it. I generally recommend upgrading to the proper VCE implementation.



Laurember said:


> Ok, just as I was writing this, I decided to try the second AMD thing that pops up in the list of encoders (it was x264, AMD Video Coding Engine H.264 Encoder(Media Foundation) and H264 Encoder (AMD Advanced Media Framework)), used the last one just because I didn't before, I tried with recording preset and wanted to go back to the one I was using normally and now it's gone, is not on the list anymore, I guess it will re-appear if I reinstall.. but, wth?


The Media Foundation one was deprecated in 0.16.4, so unless you made a backup or for whatever reason don't want to use the proper VCE implementation, you'll need to downgrade.


----------



## Laurember (Nov 30, 2016)

With the default VCE I was refering to the one that you say was deprecated, that's the one that doesn't appear anymore, I see why.. damn, that was the one that worked the best, I just tried the one that's left H264 Encoder (AMD Advanced Media Framework) with the recording preset and balanced and I'm having some problems, black screen with sound only.. oh wel, I just f****** this up hahaha, I guess I'll downgrade and then update again to see if the old one reappears.. else, I'll try this plugin, thank you :)

EDIT: Ok I was able to get the old one back AMD Video Coding Engine H.264 Encoder (Media Foundation), I'm not sure, but I think it's the one that came with OBS Studio 0.16.0.. I guess that if I update again and try the up to date VCE it will disappear again.. that's weird.. anyway, will try this plugin and save 0.16.0 just in case I want to go back, thanks again Xaymar, it's great to have this alternatives to X264 or Nvidia stuff..

EDIT 2: After testing the plugin (R9 290/FX 8320), I decided to stick with it, just tried with the recording preset, basic view, 1080p 60fps with 25000 bitrate and 30000 as peak, looks good, but in the final file, it says it has a bitrate of 19-20000 haha, but whatever, it works and looks good enough :) will do more testing later with speed preset or advanced stuff.. Just one more thing, when you install the plugin it appears in the list of encoders with the same name of the default AMD encoder? (H264 Encoder (AMD Advanced Media Framework)), because that didn't change once I installed the plugin, I mean, I only have X264 and that AMD encoder, is this the way it has to be?


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 30, 2016)

Laurember said:


> EDIT 2: After testing the plugin (R9 290/FX 8320), I decided to stick with it, just tried with the recording preset, basic view, 1080p 60fps with 25000 bitrate and 30000 as peak, looks good, but in the final file, it says it has a bitrate of 19-20000 haha, but whatever, it works and looks good enough :) will do more testing later with speed preset or advanced stuff.. Just one more thing, when you install the plugin it appears in the list of encoders with the same name of the default AMD encoder? (H264 Encoder (AMD Advanced Media Framework)), because that didn't change once I installed the plugin, I mean, I only have X264 and that AMD encoder, is this the way it has to be?



The plugin is the same one that is included with OBS Studio, I just provide updates here that happen earlier than the next OBS patch.


----------



## Mistakes (Nov 30, 2016)

I don't exactly know what this plugin do.... can someone explain to me what this plug-in actually do? Is it similar the OBS VCE: to https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-branch-with-amd-vce-support.13996/


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 30, 2016)

Mistakes said:


> I don't exactly know what this plugin do.... can someone explain to me what this plug-in actually do? Is it similar the OBS VCE: to https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-branch-with-amd-vce-support.13996/



It provides AMD hardware encoding ("VCE") to OBS Studio and is included in OBS Studio.


----------



## cRaZy-bisCuiT (Dec 2, 2016)

Is there a way to get this kind of acceleration up and running under Linux?


----------



## ELIMIN883R (Dec 2, 2016)

Can someone tell me what using my optics(scope/binos/range finder) while streaming could possibly have to do with bitrate sudden drop? I have uploaded a log file of the hunt.

https://gist.github.com/632c0204f4088f7cdd872a1cc8b139c1 

Here is crash log. Everywhere there is a drop, I was using optics of one kind or another. Of course  crash came from encoder overload, from bitrate drop.


----------



## RytoEX (Dec 2, 2016)

@j474522 
Please don't provide cutoff or shortened log files.  It just makes it harder to get a complete picture of what's going on.

The first set of log messages you showed are normal.  The second set is relevant, but I'm not 100% sure of the correct interpretation of those messages.  Best wait for @Xaymar.


@cRaZy-bisCuiT 
As far as I'm aware, the new SDK is not yet available on Linux.


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 2, 2016)

j474522 said:


> Hi there.
> 
> 1.4.2.3 worked perfectly. Upgraded to 1.4.3.0 and now I cannot stream and OBS logs show this:
> 
> As well as this:



Did you even read the Troubleshooting Guide? It has exact instructions that say that you need the latest AMF runtime to use the plugin. The first messages aren't by the plugin, those are from OBS. The second one however is. I'll "fix" this one in a hotfix.



cRaZy-bisCuiT said:


> Is there a way to get this kind of acceleration up and running under Linux?



Figure out how to do encoding in C++ using VAAPI or XvBA and then it's a maybe. The SDK itself doesn't yet support Linux.



ELIMIN883R said:


> Can someone tell me what using my optics(scope/binos/range finder) while streaming could possibly have to do with bitrate sudden drop? I have uploaded a log file of the hunt.
> 
> https://gist.github.com/632c0204f4088f7cdd872a1cc8b139c1
> 
> Here is crash log. Everywhere there is a drop, I was using optics of one kind or another. Of course  crash came from encoder overload, from bitrate drop.



You are reporting a bug that has been reported multiple times to me and requires AMD to update their drivers. See here, here, here, here, here and here.


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 2, 2016)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

1.4.3.1 - The Multi-GPU Update (Hotfix 1)



> Once again back to change things around, the multi-GPU code has finally been rewritten and properly implemented - which means that DirectX 11 and DirectX 9 are now fully supported. So rejoice Windows 7 users, you can now choose which GPU the encoding should take place on (with the limitation that a Monitor must be connected)! Needless to say, this change removes the old multi-GPU selection properties with the new revamped ones: 'Video API' and 'Video Adapter'.
> 
> Some changes to the available...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## cRaZy-bisCuiT (Dec 2, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Figure out how to do encoding in C++ using VAAPI or XvBA and then it's a maybe. The SDK itself doesn't yet support Linux.


It's working to use FFMEG + VA-API but I didn't find any guid stating how to make use of that in OBS as a hardware encoder. It doesn't have to be this SDK to be honest as long as there's is a high performance alternative on Linux.


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 2, 2016)

cRaZy-bisCuiT said:


> It's working to use FFMEG + VA-API but I didn't find any guid stating how to make use of that in OBS as a hardware encoder. It doesn't have to be this SDK to be honest as long as there's is a high performance alternative on Linux.



If it doesn't have to be this SDK, what are you doing in a thread for a plugin that is designed to work with just this SDK? If you want the AMF SDK to support Linux, you could voice your opinion here and on the AMD forums.


----------



## EdVanAmator (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi, I'm trying to use obs studio, but yet he constantly crashes, falls bitrate and image lag, I tried the manual and the default settings, but nothing changes. At х264 it works fine as well and AMD VCE (OBS Classic.)
Lag on video: https://www.twitch.tv/edvanamator/v/104742793


Use:
AMD HD7870
Crimson 16.11.5
OBS Studio 0.16.6
AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio 1.4.3.1


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 2, 2016)

EdVanAmator said:


> Hi, I'm trying to use obs studio, but yet he constantly crashes, falls bitrate and image lag, I tried the manual and the default settings, but nothing changes. At х264 it works fine as well and AMD VCE (OBS Classic.)
> Lag on video: https://www.twitch.tv/edvanamator/v/104742793
> 
> 
> ...



This is a driver crash that I've already reported to AMD.


----------



## EdVanAmator (Dec 2, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> This is a driver crash that I've already reported to AMD.


In the version 16.11.4 problem was also (


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 2, 2016)

EdVanAmator said:


> In the version 16.11.4 problem was also (


I didn't say it has been fixed by any driver update so far, I've said I reported it to AMD.


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 2, 2016)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

1.4.3.2 - The Multi-GPU Update (Hotfix 2)



> Once again back to change things around, the multi-GPU code has finally been rewritten and properly implemented - which means that DirectX 11 and DirectX 9 are now fully supported. So rejoice Windows 7 users, you can now choose which GPU the encoding should take place on (with the limitation that a Monitor must be connected)! Needless to say, this change removes the old multi-GPU selection properties with the new revamped ones: 'Video API' and 'Video Adapter'.
> 
> Some changes to the available...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## fernandinands (Dec 2, 2016)

On my ex-7950 FPS loss was really low, that is what i find strange.


----------



## PlebStreamer (Dec 3, 2016)

First just wanted to say thanks for all the work you do.

Also secondly I wanted to ask if it was normal for my bitrate to fluctuate depending on the scene being encoded? I am running 3500 bitrate with the Twitch preset (which uses CBR) and I've often noticed my bitrate dropping to <500 and going up to ~4200.


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 3, 2016)

PlebStreamer said:


> First just wanted to say thanks for all the work you do.
> 
> Also secondly I wanted to ask if it was normal for my bitrate to fluctuate depending on the scene being encoded? I am running 3500 bitrate with the Twitch preset (which uses CBR) and I've often noticed my bitrate dropping to <500 and going up to ~4200.



No that is not normal. If you use any of the advanced settings, revert back to basic mode and see if it still happens - most of these issues stem from user configuration errors.


----------



## PlebStreamer (Dec 3, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> No that is not normal. If you use any of the advanced settings, revert back to basic mode and see if it still happens - most of these issues stem from user configuration errors.



It was a fresh install of both OBS and the plugin. The only thing I changed was switching to the Twitch preset that is provided. I reset to default and tried again, still getting the huge fluctuations.


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 3, 2016)

PlebStreamer said:


> It was a fresh install of both OBS and the plugin. The only thing I changed was switching to the Twitch preset that is provided. I reset to default and tried again, still getting the huge fluctuations.



Did you follow *all* steps shown in the Troubleshooting Guide? If nothing helps, then you will have to do a full clean install of the AMD driver, here are some steps on how to do it. DDU might work too.


----------



## HeartBreaker_TV (Dec 3, 2016)

Hey Xaymar. Can I assume the hotfix from yesterday wasn't AMD coming through to fix the crashing issue?


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 4, 2016)

HeartBreaker_TV said:


> Hey Xaymar. Can I assume the hotfix from yesterday wasn't AMD coming through to fix the crashing issue?





Xaymar said:


> I didn't say it has been fixed by any driver update so far, I've said I reported it to AMD.


All you had to to was go one page back to see other people asking the same question. The answer is no it hasn't been fixed.


----------



## PlebStreamer (Dec 4, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Did you follow *all* steps shown in the Troubleshooting Guide? If nothing helps, then you will have to do a full clean install of the AMD driver, here are some steps on how to do it. DDU might work too.



I'm just going to go on the assumption that the fluctuations are based on what is currently being viewed in the game. I did run some more tests of different scenarios and the bitrate drops went side by side with extremely low activity in the game as well as the game loading screens which is nothing more than a static image.

Seems logical to me that I don't need to be pumping out 3500 bitrate for a mere static image loading screen.

This is all on a fresh install of Windows 10 too by the way, which means fresh AMD driver install as well as fresh OBS and AMF plugin install.


----------



## HeartBreaker_TV (Dec 4, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> All you had to to was go one page back to see other people asking the same question. The answer is no it hasn't been fixed.


Sorry, I did read posts like that, however, I thought they were to previous hotfixes..not the most recent. Thanks.


----------



## Shawtux (Dec 6, 2016)

windows defender doesnt let me download it as it says it has a virus... any1 else getting this?


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 6, 2016)

Shawtux said:


> windows defender doesnt let me download it as it says it has a virus... any1 else getting this?



Nope, I use Windows Defender myself in addition to ClamWin. Here's the VirusTotal entry for the Installer, the ZIP file and finally the 7z file. No results on any of them, so if you do get a virus alert, it's time to scan your system.


----------



## macchky (Dec 7, 2016)

I have a question. For now b-frame did not work ?


----------



## seronx (Dec 7, 2016)

macchky said:


> I have a question. For now b-frame did not work ?


Only for VCE3.4 products after VCE2; Bristol, Stoney, Polaris.  It could extend towards Vega and Raven, but hopefully not.


----------



## Shawtux (Dec 7, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Nope, I use Windows Defender myself in addition to ClamWin. Here's the VirusTotal entry for the Installer, the ZIP file and finally the 7z file. No results on any of them, so if you do get a virus alert, it's time to scan your system.


thanks! retried today after updating virus definitions, and it downloaded without any hitch. could have been a false positive. still gonna scan the system.


----------



## Green428 (Dec 7, 2016)

Hey guys. I would like some help with getting Streaming settings.
my rig is:
CPU: 8350
GPU: MSI R9 390
RAM: 16GB
100MB download, 10MB Upload.
I want to use 2500 bitrate at 720p30fps, But I have no clue how to configure the settings for this. Im not really a technical kinda guy. any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 7, 2016)

Green428 said:


> Hey guys. I would like some help with getting Streaming settings.
> my rig is:
> CPU: 8350
> GPU: MSI R9 390
> ...



It's the same as with any other encoder. If you do not know how to use the advanced output mode, go back to simple output mode and use it there - it's fully supported.


----------



## TheReduxPL (Dec 8, 2016)

Looks like the newest Crimson drivers provide support for H.265 encoding and ReLive uses it, would this plugin be next? :>


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 8, 2016)

TheReduxPL said:


> Looks like the newest Crimson drivers provide support for H.265 encoding and ReLive uses it, would this plugin be next? :>





> Next hot fix. Unexpected problem that was not fixed in time for this release. :(


----------



## TheReduxPL (Dec 8, 2016)

Ah no worries, I'm excited how will your implementation work out, since I tried ReLive already and it causes horrible stuttering :)


----------



## tstr (Dec 8, 2016)

sooo… I've updated to the latest drivers and now everything is broken. Am I doing something wrong?

https://gist.github.com/9b6218b8133992d3a3feb53844000ae5


----------



## TheReduxPL (Dec 8, 2016)

tstr said:


> eerything is broken. Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> https://gist.github.com/1353f0515c559795d1cb6eb30c849cc4


Yes, could you try being more specific? What do you understand by "everything is broken"?


----------



## tstr (Dec 8, 2016)

it's in the log file. I cannot start streaming/recording.


----------



## meredith (Dec 8, 2016)

tstr said:


> it's in the log file. I cannot start streaming/recording.


I just tested it, it is.


----------



## _amit_ (Dec 8, 2016)

i cannot record with OBS studio using h264 amd advanced media framework after installing amd relive drivers.


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 8, 2016)

_amit_ said:


> i cannot record with OBS studio using h264 amd advanced media framework after installing amd relive drivers.



Looks like a driver bug as far as I know. I will look into it as soon as 16.12.1 is available.


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 8, 2016)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

1.4.3.3 - Crimson ReLive Compatibility Update



> Crimson ReLive changed how the Full Range flag is applied, which caused the plugin to break since it expected another property there. This has been fixed and some log messages have been changed to also result in better readability for users and support.
> 
> *Notes*
> There is currently a warning from AMF that can be safely ignored in the log files. Hopefully this will be fixed by a driver update from AMD.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## everyth1ng (Dec 8, 2016)

The video corruption appears to be mostly resolved now. However, as the ReLive release notes indicate, the first few seconds of video still have corruption. The bottom line, though, is that AMD VCE is usable again with VCE 2.0 cards. Thank you @Xaymar and AMD!


----------



## TheReduxPL (Dec 9, 2016)

Yep, thank you AMD, like a year ago people would say NVidia drivers are much better but now AMD is the one raising the bar!


----------



## meredith (Dec 9, 2016)

When will the 2-pass be launched? I am very excited for it.


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 9, 2016)

meredith said:


> When will the 2-pass be launched? I am very excited for it.


When it's in the SDK


----------



## ezcapper (Dec 9, 2016)

so now can you record 4k h265 with radeon 4xx cards using obs, or do we wait until SDK is updated? Thanks!


----------



## Steeled_Pick (Dec 9, 2016)

lol, no H265 encoding in the sdk. Hopefully soon. VP9 ftw


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 9, 2016)

ezcapper said:


> so now can you record 4k h265 with radeon 4xx cards using obs, or do we wait until SDK is updated? Thanks!





Xaymar said:


> When it's in the SDK


It's literally one reply above you...



Steeled_Pick said:


> lol, no H265 encoding in the sdk. Hopefully soon. VP9 ftw


I prefer AV1 (Open Source Codec that doesn't have any pay-to-decode/encode bullshit).


----------



## TheReduxPL (Dec 9, 2016)

Let's just hope AMD is not going to make/keep H.265 exclusive for ReLive...


----------



## Jayowend (Dec 10, 2016)

Hey, so I was testing different GPU encoding options for streaming after the ReLive driver came out. (didn't realize there was an AMF plugin for OBS...welp)

and I came into a weird problem. I'm not sure if it's a bug with the OBS Studio or this plugin, but if I auto-record Overwatch gameplay using the Plays.TV client, and at the same time stream with OBS Studio using this AMD hardware encoding instead of x264 software encoding, I will get 40fps recorded video when I watch the recorded Plays.tv clips. However, using the built-in AMD ReLive tool to stream to twitch, the Plays.TV clips come out at their regular 60fps.

Supposedly this plugin + OBS Studio is better performance wise in-game than ReLive, but I don't understand why it's making my Plays.TV recordings come out at 40fps instead of 60fps. Shouldn't ReLive and AMF plugin be using similar techonology (VCE), so why does it affect my locally recorded clips with Plays.TV that differently (~20 fps change?)

I'm not sure if it's just my system or if someone else can reproduce this. Using latest AMD Crimson ReLive drivers, latest AMF plugin from github, R9 200 series graphics card. 


Plays.TV recording at 1080p / 60fps / 15mbps bitrate. 

OBS using H264 Encoder (AMD Advanced Media Framework) /
Preset: Twitch / Quality Preset: Quality / Target Bitrate 3500 / Scaled output: 720p / 60fps
^ this makes my Plays.TV recordings end result ~40fps

AMD ReLive using AVC / 720p / 3.5 Mbps bitrate / 60fps
^ this makes my Plays.TV recordings end result ~60fps (normal)


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 10, 2016)

Jayowend said:


> Hey, so I was testing different GPU encoding options for streaming after the ReLive driver came out. (didn't realize there was an AMF plugin for OBS...welp)
> 
> and I came into a weird problem. I'm not sure if it's a bug with the OBS Studio or this plugin, but if I auto-record Overwatch gameplay using the Plays.TV client, and at the same time stream with OBS Studio using this AMD hardware encoding instead of x264 software encoding, I will get 40fps recorded video when I watch the recorded Plays.tv clips. However, using the built-in AMD ReLive tool to stream to twitch, the Plays.TV clips come out at their regular 60fps.
> 
> ...



Simply put, it's because of differences in using the VCE encoder. This plugin will impact other encoding performance massively due to the asynchronous usage that is necessary for supporting 4K 60 fps recording.

ReLive is way simpler in it's capturing and recording approach and will actually itself go lower in fps if it detects that encoding might be taking too long. Result is variable frame output - not ideal and often for editing.

Solution: Don't use Plays.TV, use OBS.


----------



## everyth1ng (Dec 10, 2016)

And now if we could only get Vulkan game capture in OBS Studio...


----------



## Jayowend (Dec 11, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Simply put, it's because of differences in using the VCE encoder. This plugin will impact other encoding performance massively due to the asynchronous usage that is necessary for supporting 4K 60 fps recording.
> 
> ReLive is way simpler in it's capturing and recording approach and will actually itself go lower in fps if it detects that encoding might be taking too long. Result is variable frame output - not ideal and often for editing.
> 
> Solution: Don't use Plays.TV, use OBS.



Ahh okay, I see. Thanks for the explanation


----------



## iRUSH (Dec 12, 2016)

What do I need to do in order to get hardware encoding to work again with the RX480?  The new drivers with the ReLive feature (which I have turned off) seems to have a bug that doesn't allow me to record with OBS Studio.

Sorry if this has been answered.


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 12, 2016)

iRUSH said:


> What do I need to do in order to get hardware encoding to work again with the RX480?  The new drivers with the ReLive feature (which I have turned off) seems to have a bug that doesn't allow me to record with OBS Studio.
> 
> Sorry if this has been answered.



Get the latest version? It's literally called ReLive Compatibility Patch


----------



## iRUSH (Dec 12, 2016)

Both OBS and AMD drivers are at their current version.  0.16.6 and 16.12.1 respectively.


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 12, 2016)

iRUSH said:


> Both OBS and AMD drivers are at their current version.  0.16.6 and 16.12.1 respectively.



I was talking about the plugin.


----------



## iRUSH (Dec 12, 2016)

Ok I do not understand how to install it.  If I download and install the exe it actually deletes a setting in the recording tab.  What's the specific way to install the plugin?


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 12, 2016)

iRUSH said:


> Ok I do not understand how to install it.  If I download and install the exe it actually deletes a setting in the recording tab.  What's the specific way to install the plugin?



Install it to the OBS Studio directory, not the plugins directory. It should automatically have detected the proper placement if you installed OBS through the installer.


----------



## iRUSH (Dec 12, 2016)

Sorry I don't mean to sound like an idiot.  I literally do not know how this is suppose to install.  There's 3 different files.  The exe. file once installed just removes the hardware encoder in the recording tab.


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 12, 2016)

iRUSH said:


> Sorry I don't mean to sound like an idiot.  I literally do not know how this is suppose to install.  There's 3 different files.  The exe. file once installed just removes the hardware encoder in the recording tab.



Did you install all prerequisites for this plugin? You need VS2015 Redist x86 and x64 for it to work.


----------



## iRUSH (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm trying to upload a screen shot but no luck so far.


----------



## iRUSH (Dec 12, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Did you install all prerequisites for this plugin? You need VS2015 Redist x86 and x64 for it to work.



Lol yeah that took care of it!  I thought those were automatically installed.  I'm sorry!  Once I installed both the hardware encoder revealed itself and i'm back in business! 

Thank you so much!


----------



## obsuser93 (Dec 13, 2016)

when i go to the advanced section and try to change "video api" i can only see dx9,opengl and host. Why is there no dx 11 option? Is there a fix for this? 
When i changed video api to opengl i got a major performance increase but unfortunately that stopped working so im back to laggy dx9 @ 30fps.


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 13, 2016)

obsuser93 said:


> when i go to the advanced section and try to change "video api" i can only see dx9,opengl and host. Why is there no dx 11 option? Is there a fix for this?
> When i changed video api to opengl i got a major performance increase but unfortunately that stopped working so im back to laggy dx9 @ 30fps.



Of course there's a fix, it's called install a newer Operating System than Windows 7. If DX9 or OpenGL perform bad, try using Host mode. It should be capable of 4K30, but takes a little bit more CPU resources.


----------



## Surl Aruru (Dec 13, 2016)

Mmm seems that AMD Driver can do HEVC now ... What does that mean for the plugin? ...

For people streaming ... guess its useless cause no big streaming site supports it. (youtube, twitch.....)
Also its not possible .. to upload hevc videos to youtube. :/


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 13, 2016)

Surl Aruru said:


> Mmm seems that AMD Driver can do HEVC now ... What does that mean for the plugin? ...
> 
> For people streaming ... guess its useless cause no big streaming site supports it. (youtube, twitch.....)
> Also its not possible .. to upload hevc videos to youtube. :/



I think you'll find that I've answered that question many times now. And others did too.



meredith said:


> When will the 2-pass be launched? I am very excited for it.





Xaymar said:


> When it's in the SDK





ezcapper said:


> so now can you record 4k h265 with radeon 4xx cards using obs, or do we wait until SDK is updated? Thanks!





Steeled_Pick said:


> lol, no H265 encoding in the sdk. Hopefully soon. VP9 ftw





TheReduxPL said:


> Let's just hope AMD is not going to make/keep H.265 exclusive for ReLive...


----------



## Surl Aruru (Dec 13, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> I think you'll find that I've answered that question many times now. And others did too.


you are right ....


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 21, 2016)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

1.4.3.4 - Crimson ReLive Compatibility Update (Hotfix 1)



> Crimson ReLive changed how the Full Range flag is applied, which caused the plugin to break since it expected another property there. This has been fixed and some log messages have been changed to also result in better readability for users and support.
> 
> Hotfix 1: The Driver update also broke VBAQ, but it caused less issues than the Full Range flag. This has been fixed.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ezcapper (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi Xaymar, thank you for your tireless service to this project. AMD has created Advanced Media Framework 1.4. They claim it supports HEVC encoding, but I am not sure if it is availiable for download:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Maybe can you contact AMD and see if you can get access to this sdk update? Thank you for your time and effort in all of this


----------



## dubbya (Dec 26, 2016)

Can i please get a guide for dummies.  I have attempted but cannot get this installed.  i put the files in the obs folder under program files and nadda.  im not super used to installing plugnins and that is where i am messing up  thanks


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 27, 2016)

dubbya said:


> Can i please get a guide for dummies.  I have attempted but cannot get this installed.  i put the files in the obs folder under program files and nadda.  im not super used to installing plugnins and that is where i am messing up  thanks



1. Get all the prerequisities
2. Install Plugin
3. Use Plugin



ezcapper said:


> Hi Xaymar, thank you for your tireless service to this project. AMD has created Advanced Media Framework 1.4. They claim it supports HEVC encoding, but I am not sure if it is availiable for download:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HEVC support is not yet officially out.


----------



## everyth1ng (Dec 29, 2016)

I ended up getting a Sapphire Nitro Radeon R9 Fury. I've only tested the plugin with this card for a bit, but no issues so far. It's unfortunate that HEVC isn't available for me to use, though. One more reason to upgrade to Vega in the near future, though, I suppose.


----------



## everyth1ng (Dec 30, 2016)

Actually, I'm experiencing crashing quite a bit. I enabled frame skipping, but otherwise I'm using the Twitch preset.


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 30, 2016)

everyth1ng said:


> Actually, I'm experiencing crashing quite a bit. I enabled frame skipping, but otherwise I'm using the Twitch preset.



That's not a crash log.


----------



## everyth1ng (Dec 30, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> That's not a crash log.


My bad.


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 30, 2016)

everyth1ng said:


> My bad.



That's an OBS related crash, better try finding help in the Windows Support subforum.


----------



## everyth1ng (Dec 30, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> That's an OBS related crash, better try finding help in the Windows Support subforum.


Okay, thank you. I'll revert to 0.16.6 if I need to.


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 30, 2016)

everyth1ng said:


> Okay, thank you. I'll revert to 0.16.6 if I need to.



I doubt that downgrading will help. Your crash log is also weird, normally they aren't a single line long.


----------



## everyth1ng (Dec 30, 2016)

Xaymar said:


> Your crash log is also weird, normally they aren't a single line long.


Yeah, I also thought that was strange.


----------



## Semel (Jan 5, 2017)

Hey, Xaymar, thanx a lot for all your work and support, man ;)

I was wondering what settings (up to Master level, not experimental features) would you recommend for local max  quality\size at  QP 18) ? Performance hit is not an issue.


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 6, 2017)

Semel said:


> Hey, Xaymar, thanx a lot for all your work and support, man ;)
> 
> I was wondering what settings (up to Master level, not experimental features) would you recommend for local max  quality\size at  QP 18) ? Performance hit is not an issue.



One of the presets (Indistinguishable or Lossless, depending on what your system can handle).


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 8, 2017)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

1.4.3.5 - Performance Tracking, Translation Update & Minor Fixes



> A new feature is added in this version to the Debug checkbox: Performance Tracking! Performance Tracking allows you to figure out which frames took too long to create, convert or encode - without needing to touch an IDE at all. Simply check the Debug checkbox and the information will be printed into the log file!
> Performance Tracking outputs all times in nanosecond precision, so even the slightest delay will be visible. But be careful when trying to figure out why something took so long - it...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 9, 2017)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

1.4.3.6 - Settings Transfer, Automatic VBV Buffer adjustment and Fixes



> Another day, another new feature: this time it is transferring settings between versions, so that you will no longer use settings when a change to a setting is made. Since it only just now started tracking the config version, it will only work with settings created between 1.4.3.0 and 1.4.3.5, any other version might end up with broken settings.
> 
> Another change has been done to the Automatic VBV Buffer Size, which will now behave much more predictable. A value of 0% is completely...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## anazhd (Jan 10, 2017)

Thank you @Xaymar , this is by far the best encoder on top of obs.


----------



## sharx (Jan 11, 2017)

@Xaymar
I'm having a lot of trouble with AMF encoder. I've updated drivers to latest and updated the encoder to latest. But in the logs it show almost instant encoder overload (didn't do that before even on same settings). It has a new error in log too:  Warning: SetProperty BPicturesPattern failed in AMFPropertyStorageExImpl with return code:0x5

my card is a R9 290x

I really want to know what is causing this because other screencapture software (with even higher bitrate) are working fine, but I like to use OBS

edit: It only happens when I select 60fps, Now I can't record 60fps at even the lowest settings. 60 fps used to work fine when "balanced" was selected.


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 11, 2017)

sharx said:


> @Xaymar
> I'm having a lot of trouble with AMF encoder. I've updated drivers to latest and updated the encoder to latest. But in the logs it show almost instant encoder overload (didn't do that before even on same settings). It has a new error in log too:  Warning: SetProperty BPicturesPattern failed in AMFPropertyStorageExImpl with return code:0x5
> 
> my card is a R9 290x
> ...



Hmm, for some reason it was indeed unable to set the bpicture pattern.


----------



## sharx (Jan 11, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> Hmm, for some reason it was indeed unable to set the bpicture pattern.


Is this the reason it gets overloaded so quickly?
Anything I can do to manually fix this? or something I can do/test to help you fix the problem?

I tried:
-clean reinstall of amd drivers
-reinstall obs studio and the plugin


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 11, 2017)

sharx said:


> anything I can do to manually fix this? or something I can do/test to help you fix the problem?
> 
> I tried:
> -clean reinstall of amd drivers
> -reinstall obs studio and the plugin



Downgrade to 16.12.1, if possible. Otherwise I don't really know why this happens.


----------



## sharx (Jan 11, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> Downgrade to 16.12.1, if possible. Otherwise I don't really know why this happens.


I just downgraded to 16.12.1 but the problem stays.

obs is getting encoder overloaded
bandicam has a sort of microstutter
action works perfect for some reason (bitrate +/-60k)


----------



## BornDownUnder (Jan 11, 2017)

Just chiming in, I have a 290x TRi-X at stock clocks and have no issues with latest plugin version.
Here is my last recording log for comparison... I don't use B-Pattern at all though:

https://gist.github.com/d5d02ffd757af2876e0c93523ceaa81a

& tested with B-Pattern at 3:

https://gist.github.com/028da8cef71c7c7387f8c48d173df34c

Hope this helps a bit for comparison!


----------



## BornDownUnder (Jan 11, 2017)

So may have come across a little bug in regards to the B-Pattern issue, I was under the assumption that it would be tied to B-Frames, have now managed to somehow produce the issue on my end as well as stumbled upon a bug where the log is displaying a differing value than in settings for B-Patterns:

https://gist.github.com/57b2cceca0051831f24320988bed1b0e






Not sure if you can reproduce, I did however flick through the View Modes one by one looking at the difference to recap on my configuration of the plugin settings as am having some issues with in-game fps whilst recording in Battlefield 4 multiplayer & CPU usage hovering 5-10% higher than usual with fps down ~5-35 in some cases, dependent upon map and player number present... Tested using a helicopter to allow for much larger area of view over the map.

To note: I did not have OBS do an actual game record so did not potentially introduce encoding overload issues, was testing initial CPU performance hit of OBS doing a 'blank' recording for a few seconds and decided to check the log when I stumbled upon both the error Sharx noticed and the anomaly in settings.


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 11, 2017)

sharx said:


> I just downgraded to 16.12.1 but the problem stays.
> 
> obs is getting encoder overloaded
> bandicam has a sort of microstutter
> action works perfect for some reason (bitrate +/-60k)





BornDownUnder said:


> Just chiming in, I have a 290x TRi-X at stock clocks and have no issues with latest plugin version.
> Here is my last recording log for comparison... I don't use B-Pattern at all though:
> 
> https://gist.github.com/d5d02ffd757af2876e0c93523ceaa81a
> ...





BornDownUnder said:


> So may have come across a little bug in regards to the B-Pattern issue, I was under the assumption that it would be tied to B-Frames, have now managed to somehow produce the issue on my end as well as stumbled upon a bug where the log is displaying a differing value than in settings for B-Patterns:
> 
> https://gist.github.com/57b2cceca0051831f24320988bed1b0e
> 
> ...



Each of the logs shows the same issue, however the SetProperty call itself didn't fail. I wonder if AMD messed something up with 16.12.1 and up.


----------



## sharx (Jan 11, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> Each of the logs shows the same issue, however the SetProperty call itself didn't fail. I wonder if AMD messed something up with 16.12.1 and up.



►But why do I get gpu encoder overloaded? 
►A 290x should be capable of high quality/indistinguishable preset on balanced profile 60fps? or am I doing something wrong?

During recording the game runs at a smooth 60fps only the recording gets choppy due to overload


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 11, 2017)

sharx said:


> ►But why do I get gpu encoder overloaded?
> ►A 290x should be capable of high quality/indistinguishable preset on balanced profile 60fps? or am I doing something wrong?
> 
> During recording the game runs at a smooth 60fps only the recording gets choppy due to overload



Because it's trying to encode B-Frames, something that severely hurts encoding performance. If you can, tick the Debug checkbox and upload a log with that active.


----------



## sharx (Jan 11, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> Because it's trying to encode B-Frames, something that severely hurts encoding performance. If you can, tick the Debug checkbox and upload a log with that active.



preset: indinstinguisable
quality preset: balanced
60fps


----------



## sharx (Jan 11, 2017)

BornDownUnder said:


> So may have come across a little bug in regards to the B-Pattern issue, I was under the assumption that it would be tied to B-Frames, have now managed to somehow produce the issue on my end as well as stumbled upon a bug where the log is displaying a differing value than in settings for B-Patterns:
> 
> https://gist.github.com/57b2cceca0051831f24320988bed1b0e
> 
> ...



Are you able/found a solution to disable the B-frames? Because in the first log I can't see any overload or dropped frames.I would like to start recording again :)


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 11, 2017)

BornDownUnder said:


> bla





sharx said:


> bla



Can both of you try it with this version? I'm curious as to what causes it to turn 0 into 255.


----------



## sharx (Jan 11, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> Can both of you try it with this version? I'm curious as to what causes it to turn 0 into 255.


Doesn't make a difference for me


----------



## R A F I D (Jan 11, 2017)

when i try to record uwp games like forza horizon 3 obs footage comes out laggy and i can also see in the preview window that its lagging but it doesn't show me any warning that the encoder is struggling except uwp games every other games records just fine for me also gears of war 4 has the same issue


----------



## sharx (Jan 11, 2017)

Same here. Preview window lags, recording lags but gameplay is smooth. You can look  in the log if your encoder is having problems. How more gpu demanding a game is how more obs struggles with it, while other software a little bit (bandicam) or no struggle at all (action). For the time I use Mirillis action until this is solved, but I rather use obs because it has no impact at all during recording, while action is 4/5fps impact, but recording is buttery smooth.


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 11, 2017)

R A F I D said:


> when i try to record uwp games like forza horizon 3 obs footage comes out laggy and i can also see in the preview window that its lagging but it doesn't show me any warning that the encoder is struggling except uwp games every other games records just fine for me also gears of war 4 has the same issue





sharx said:


> Same here. Preview window lags, recording lags but gameplay is smooth. You can look  in the log if your encoder is having problems. How more gpu demanding a game is how more obs struggles with it, while other software a little bit (bandicam) or no struggle at all (action). For the time I use Mirillis action until this is solved, but I rather use obs because it has no impact at all during recording, while action is 4/5fps impact, but recording is buttery smooth.



If it doesn't show the encoder taking too long, the issue is most likely UWP game capture.


----------



## sharx (Jan 12, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> If it doesn't show the encoder taking too long, the issue is most likely UWP game capture.



For me it's on all heavy GPU loaded games, but it doesn't make sense only obs struggles on even the lowest settings while others have no problem.


edit: tried it with your new version (1.4.3.7) no difference


----------



## R A F I D (Jan 12, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> If it doesn't show the encoder taking too long, the issue is most likely UWP game capture.


desktop capture works just fine thats how i used to record before obs got uwp support


----------



## Tenvelden (Jan 12, 2017)

h265 when?


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 12, 2017)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

1.4.3.7 - Settings Transfer, Automatic VBV Buffer adjustment and Fixes (Hotfix 1)



> Another day, another new feature: this time it is transferring settings between versions, so that you will no longer use settings when a change to a setting is made. Since it only just now started tracking the config version, it will only work with settings created between 1.4.3.0 and 1.4.3.5, any other version might end up with broken settings.
> 
> Another change has been done to the Automatic VBV Buffer Size, which will now behave much more predictable. A value of 0% is completely...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 12, 2017)

Tenvelden said:


> h265 when?



Every time someone asks I'm delaying it another year. So right now it's going to be here in 2024.

@sharx @BornDownUnder
1.4.3.7 should fix the issue that you have been experiencing.


----------



## sharx (Jan 12, 2017)

@Xaymar @BornDownUnder  This version still doesn't make a difference for me.


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 12, 2017)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

1.4.3.8 - Settings Transfer, Automatic VBV Buffer adjustment and Fixes (Hotfix 2)



> Another day, another new feature: this time it is transferring settings between versions, so that you will no longer use settings when a change to a setting is made. Since it only just now started tracking the config version, it will only work with settings created between 1.4.3.0 and 1.4.3.5, any other version might end up with broken settings.
> 
> Another change has been done to the Automatic VBV Buffer Size, which will now behave much more predictable. A value of 0% is completely...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 12, 2017)

@sharx @BornDownUnder 
1.4.3.8 fixes it completely now, if you still experience it drag the B-Frame slider once (if it is visible). If you can't make it visible (it should be visible unless you're using basic view mode), then the preset 'Reset to Defaults' will do the same work.


----------



## sharx (Jan 12, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:
> 
> 1.4.3.8 - Settings Transfer, Automatic VBV Buffer adjustment and Fixes (Hotfix 2)
> 
> ...


It worked for me! xD


----------



## BornDownUnder (Jan 12, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> @sharx @BornDownUnder
> 1.4.3.8 fixes it completely now, if you still experience it drag the B-Frame slider once (if it is visible). If you can't make it visible (it should be visible unless you're using basic view mode), then the preset 'Reset to Defaults' will do the same work.


Sorry Xaymar & Sharx, was at work for the day and only just got on the PC, 1.4.3.8 does indeed fix both B-Pattern & VBV Buffer issue from dummy recording test to update current log, am yet to test in-game though.


----------



## Semel (Jan 14, 2017)

Xaymar,

I wanted to ask you about the lossless preset. Is it possible to further  tweak it to preserve as much details as possible and make it as close to a software x264 encoder as possible details-wise (size doesn't matter) ? I mean via advanced\expert settings)

If yes then could you tell me what should I enable\disable.

Thank you.

PS ANother thing.. Does quality preset in lossless mode have any effect? Should i leave it at balanced or set it to quality?  I'd take more details over speed and size easily ;)


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 14, 2017)

Semel said:


> I wanted to ask you about the lossless preset. Is it possible to further  tweak it to preserve as much details as possible and make it as close to a software x264 encoder as possible details-wise (size doesn't matter) ? I mean via advanced\expert settings)



Yes.



Semel said:


> If yes then could you tell me what should I enable\disable.



No. It's different per card and system.



Semel said:


> PS ANother thing.. Does quality preset in lossless mode have any effect? Should i leave it at balanced or set it to quality?  I'd take more details over speed and size easily ;)



Yes. Quality.


----------



## PlebCast (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi there. First off I wanted to say thanks for this plugin and all the work you do on it.

Works great for all the games I play except one. When I try to stream Overwatch using AMD encoder, the second I hit my start streaming key my computer will red screen of death and restart.

Overwatch is the only game where this happens. x264 works, but causes my Overwatch stream to be incredibly laggy for whatever reason (again the only game where x264 doesn't work as intended either).

I've tried both OBS 16.6 and 17.0 with latest AMD drivers (16.12.2) and latest AMF plugin. Both produce instant red screens of death in Overwatch, but not any other game.

Is this a problem that I should report to AMD or Blizzard?


----------



## Semel (Jan 15, 2017)

*Xaymar*


> It's different per card and system.



I've got amd fury. (the rest doesn't really matter imho, but here you go i7 3770k@4.4 16GB ram). Now, would you be so kind as to elaborate on your first "yes" ? ;)


----------



## everyth1ng (Jan 15, 2017)

@Semel I have an R9 Fury myself. I'm just curious, are you having any trouble streaming at the moment with either OBS Studio or Relive using the encoder? You may want to keep tabs on this thread, if not: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-studio-17-0-0-crashes-with-game-capture.60418/


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 15, 2017)

PlebCast said:


> Hi there. First off I wanted to say thanks for this plugin and all the work you do on it.
> 
> Works great for all the games I play except one. When I try to stream Overwatch using AMD encoder, the second I hit my start streaming key my computer will red screen of death and restart.
> 
> ...



I think it's both? Never had that happen to me, so you should maybe try with a clean 16.12.2 install first. Once you did that (and it still happens) report it to both, that way AMD knows and Blizzard can add some additional information for it.



Semel said:


> I've got amd fury. (the rest doesn't really matter imho, but here you go i7 3770k@4.4 16GB ram). Now, would you be so kind as to elaborate on your first "yes" ? ;)



No. Like I said it's different per system. You will have to find your own settings if you do not want use the presets I already made for everyone.



everyth1ng said:


> @Semel I have an R9 Fury myself. I'm just curious, are you having any trouble streaming at the moment with either OBS Studio or Relive using the encoder? You may want to keep tabs on this thread, if not: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-studio-17-0-0-crashes-with-game-capture.60418/



The game capture bug/crash is going to be fixed in the next patch if I understood Jim right. It happens if you point two game captures at the same game/application.


----------



## everyth1ng (Jan 16, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> The game capture bug/crash is going to be fixed in the next patch if I understood Jim right. It happens if you point two game captures at the same game/application.



Oh, interesting. That's good to hear. I only have one game capture in my current OBS profile, however. Could the Relive stream settings be interfering in the same way, though?

Edit: Tried turning off Relive, and I also disabled all of my Display Captures in my OBS Studio profile. It doesn't hard crash OBS anymore (or at least the two times I tried it) but the game freezes for a few seconds and the stream stops.


----------



## PlebCast (Jan 16, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> I think it's both? Never had that happen to me, so you should maybe try with a clean 16.12.2 install first. Once you did that (and it still happens) report it to both, that way AMD knows and Blizzard can add some additional information for it.



Will probably just go ahead and report it since it is a clean install as it's also a clean install of Windows 10 as well. Cheers!


----------



## dping (Jan 17, 2017)

@Xaymar https://twitter.com/AMD/status/821485770829656064

AMF 1.4 baby!


----------



## TheReduxPL (Jan 18, 2017)

dping said:


> @Xaymar https://twitter.com/AMD/status/821485770829656064
> 
> AMF 1.4 baby!


Great to hear! I kind of liked ReLive, loved the replay functionality, but it didn't work well with a bunch of games I was playing, like osu! (requires compatibility mode, which also doesn't let the game use higher resolutions thanks to DSR), Minecraft (can't record it at all) or even Source-based games like CS:GO and TF2 (artifacts while running the recording).
Now that OBS also has a replay function finally added to it, and HEVC encoding is most probably on the horizon, I'm hyped!


----------



## everyth1ng (Jan 18, 2017)

OBS Studio 17.0.1, 1.4.3.8, and ReLive 17.1.1. OBS Studio is still crashing after a few seconds when attempting to use the encoder. Same crash log as before. This is extremely irritating. I suppose I need to take this to the OBS Studio Windows Support forum again?


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 18, 2017)

everyth1ng said:


> OBS Studio 17.0.1, 1.4.3.8, and ReLive 17.1.1. OBS Studio is still crashing after a few seconds when attempting to use the encoder. Same crash log as before. This is extremely irritating. I suppose I need to take this to the OBS Studio Windows Support forum again?



Looks like a device reset, so yes.


----------



## meredith (Jan 18, 2017)

Any information for 2-pass? I'm not found about it.


----------



## R A F I D (Jan 18, 2017)

Will AMF 1.4 improve performance for VCE 1.0 cards like the R9 280X ?


----------



## everyth1ng (Jan 18, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> Looks like a device reset, so yes.


Okay, will do. And by the way, Display Capture seems to work perfectly fine with the encoder. I've disabled Game Capture in my profile for now.

Edit: It appears as though an instance of OBS Studio continues to run in the background even when I close the program. When I open OBS Studio again, it crashes when I start the stream. In order to prevent OBS Studio from crashing, I have to get the first instance of OBS Studio out of my Task Manager. It's been sluggish to start for a while, but it also appears to be sluggish to exit, too.

Game Capture crashes no matter what I do. Display Capture works as long as there's only one instance of OBS Studio.


----------



## ezcapper (Jan 18, 2017)

If anyone has looked into AMF 1.4 yet, does it allow for lossless HEVC capture? Nvidia's lossless hevc is quite good, it is more efficient than x264 ultrafast crf 0

https://twitter.com/AMD/status/821485770829656064

you can download AMF 1.4 here:

https://github.com/GPUOpen-LibrariesAndSDKs/AMF/releases/tag/v1.4.0


----------



## penetrator89 (Jan 20, 2017)

Hello. Sorry for bad english

Xaymar, thx for you work. 

Use plugin on stream, but it look bad.

What setting change for best quality at Stream ?

2700 bitrate - max, what I can.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Flaim (Jan 21, 2017)

@Xaymar random question i came up with as of the R9 390 driver problems since relive updates:
is the code of this plugin driver-version aware and thus compatible with multiple versions, or am i required to use a version of your plugin corresponding to the driver version i use?
e.g. currently running 16.11.5, so can i use the current 1.4.3.8, or do i have to downgrade to 1.4.3.2?


----------



## BornDownUnder (Jan 22, 2017)

ezcapper said:


> If anyone has looked into AMF 1.4 yet, does it allow for lossless HEVC capture? Nvidia's lossless hevc is quite good, it is more efficient than x264 ultrafast crf 0
> https://twitter.com/AMD/status/821485770829656064
> you can download AMF 1.4 here:
> https://github.com/GPUOpen-LibrariesAndSDKs/AMF/releases/tag/v1.4.0



I don't have a r400 series card so can't test/use HEVC capture, I have not read anything in regards to lossless or any defined quality limits. From release notes I am guessing it is just integration at this point in time for the r400 series, bandwidth and quality limit increases I imagine are in the works for a future update once they squash a few bugs with the latest AMF version.



Flaim said:


> @Xaymar random question i came up with as of the R9 390 driver problems since relive updates:
> is the code of this plugin driver-version aware and thus compatible with multiple versions, or am i required to use a version of your plugin corresponding to the driver version i use?
> e.g. currently running 16.11.5, so can i use the current 1.4.3.8, or do i have to downgrade to 1.4.3.2?



The plugin by @Xaymar integrates AMF functionality for OBS Studio, you need the latest AMF package from AMD for actual functionality, and compatibility with the plugin.
Have you tried the latest AMD driver release? From small testing they seem on par for performance/stability with previous release. What issues are you having exactly? I have a r9 290x and haven't had any issues with any Crimson driver release, only improvements across the board until the last couple of releases which seem just as good as their prior versions.



penetrator89 said:


> Hello. Sorry for bad english
> Xaymar, thx for you work.
> Use plugin on stream, but it look bad.
> What setting change for best quality at Stream ?
> <snipped>



Can you please upload a logfile, you can find details on how to upload a logfile by reading the following link from this site:
https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/please-post-a-log-with-your-issue-heres-how.23074/
Uploading a logfile will greatly assist others in lending a helping hand as it will provide more information than just 'it looks bad'.
Here are some guides found here on this site:
https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/short-sweet-obs-studio-guides-everything-you-need.460/
and
https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/full-video-guide-for-obs-studio-and-twitch.377/
Here is the configuration guide page from Xaymars wiki for his plugin:
https://github.com/Xaymar/obs-studio_amf-encoder-plugin/wiki/Configuration
_EDIT: Formatting to shorten post..._


----------



## Flaim (Jan 22, 2017)

BornDownUnder said:


> What issues are you having exactly? I have a r9 290x and haven't had any issues with any Crimson driver release, only improvements across the board until the last couple of releases which seem just as good as their prior versions.


my only concern is that switching between multi-display modes locks the memclock to 150 MHz, which in some cases can only be restored by rebooting in single display mode.
my 100% replication scenario is:

set your computer to extended display mode
turn off computer and second monitor
turn on computer without turning on the second monitor
you now get a wonderfull horizontal tearing/flickering because of the 150 MHz memclock
in some cases this can be alleviated by launching a youtube video in chrome (haven't tried other browsers). then the clock goes up to the regular 1500 MHz.
this scenario is so vast to me, because my second monitor is a tv which i'm not usually using as a second monitor and don't change the display mode before shutting down.

not even starting with voltage control via wattman...


----------



## Steeled_Pick (Jan 22, 2017)

I'd try the newest driver, you can always do a DDU clean uninstall and put your old drivers back in.


----------



## Flaim (Jan 22, 2017)

Steeled_Pick said:


> I'd try the newest driver, you can always do a DDU clean uninstall and put your old drivers back in.


been there, done that. it's definitely a bug in the relive drivers.


----------



## BornDownUnder (Jan 23, 2017)

Flaim said:


> my only concern is that switching between multi-display modes locks the memclock to 150 MHz, which in some cases can only be restored by rebooting in single display mode.
> my 100% replication scenario is:
> 
> set your computer to extended display mode
> ...



The replication scenario you posted could be incredibly helpful for AMD, have you posted a bug report with them? Also trying to troubleshoot is not a good idea to continue in this thread as it could very well take a few pages, especially if others start posting similar issue replies (Not that I mind others chiming in, any insight and steps of troubleshooting taken by others is more knowledge and hopefully better understanding of the issue, which could lead to a solution)

Link to the new thread for this troubleshooting attempt:
https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/amd-gpu-memory-clock-stuck-at-base-clock-speed.61992/


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 23, 2017)

meredith said:


> Any information for 2-pass? I'm not found about it.



Pre-Pass hasn't changed much since I added it to the plugin. It still is only a fake Two-Pass encoding that only adjusts the qp values for a given macroblock to store information better.



R A F I D said:


> Will AMF 1.4 improve performance for VCE 1.0 cards like the R9 280X ?



You will have to try. There is nothing stopping you from doing so, just install the new driver and go.



ezcapper said:


> If anyone has looked into AMF 1.4 yet, does it allow for lossless HEVC capture? Nvidia's lossless hevc is quite good, it is more efficient than x264 ultrafast crf 0



It's almost like everyone wants to be the first one to notify everyone about this, but in the end they just end up being one of many that say the exact same thing. AVC and HEVC "lossless" (it's still NV12) have always been supported.



penetrator89 said:


> Hello. Sorry for bad english
> 
> Xaymar, thx for you work.
> 
> ...



I don't know. I don't provide help for setting things up for a specific connection, you have better luck asking in the support forum.



Flaim said:


> @Xaymar random question i came up with as of the R9 390 driver problems since relive updates:
> is the code of this plugin driver-version aware and thus compatible with multiple versions, or am i required to use a version of your plugin corresponding to the driver version i use?
> e.g. currently running 16.11.5, so can i use the current 1.4.3.8, or do i have to downgrade to 1.4.3.2?





Flaim said:


> my only concern is that switching between multi-display modes locks the memclock to 150 MHz, which in some cases can only be restored by rebooting in single display mode.
> my 100% replication scenario is:
> 
> set your computer to extended display mode
> ...





Flaim said:


> been there, done that. it's definitely a bug in the relive drivers.



Most of it is aware of older driver versions, but do keep in mind that either option you provided will not give you any support. You'll be on your own with all issues, including those that are driver bugs which have already been fixed. If things are broken, tough shit you'll have to sit through it.

I've heard of the 150mhz bug affecting some card, I wonder if that's why my 285 is so terrible with the relive drivers (I have three monitors).


----------



## TheReduxPL (Jan 23, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> I've heard of the 150mhz bug affecting some card, I wonder if that's why my 285 is so terrible with the relive drivers (I have three monitors).


Someone over at /r/AMD wrote a tool which apparently fixes the issue: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/5pi241/i_wrote_a_very_basic_tool_to_bring_back_basic/


----------



## Steeled_Pick (Jan 31, 2017)

New driver 17.1.2  supposed to fix 150mhz but for people with more then 1 monitor, hopefully it is working properly now.


----------



## Flaim (Jan 31, 2017)

Steeled_Pick said:


> New driver 17.1.2  supposed to fix 150mhz but for people with more then 1 monitor, hopefully it is working properly now.


came here to post exactly the same. now it should be a non-issue for most people.


----------



## tstr (Feb 3, 2017)

I have something strange in my log file. I don't have any problems with streaming, but these 3 lines keep repeating on an on and I get like 200Mb log files.


```
22:55:10.409: [AMF Encoder] [22:55:10.361][AMFDeviceDX11Impl]    Error: ..\..\..\..\..\runtime\src\core\DeviceDX11Impl.cpp(200):AMF_ERROR 18 : AMF_DIRECTX_FAILED: CreateNativeSurface(format, width, height, true, (void**)&pSurface)
22:55:10.409: [AMF Encoder] [22:55:10.361][AMFSurfaceImpl]    Error: ..\..\..\..\..\runtime\src\core\SurfaceImpl.cpp(292):AMF_ERROR 18 : AMF_DIRECTX_FAILED: AllocPlanes()- CreateSurface
22:55:10.409: [AMF Encoder] [22:55:10.361][AMFDeviceDX11Impl]    Error: ..\..\..\..\..\runtime\src\core\DeviceDX11Impl.cpp(162):COM failed, HR = 80070057:CreateNativeSurface - CreateTexture2D failed
```

log file


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 13, 2017)

tstr said:


> I have something strange in my log file. I don't have any problems with streaming, but these 3 lines keep repeating on an on and I get like 200Mb log files.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



You either have your OBS color format set to anything but NV12 or are using Windows 7. Windows 7 support is rather experimental at best.


----------



## leporel (Feb 18, 2017)

why via AMD record contrast so low ? (Twitch preset 3500)


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 18, 2017)

leporel said:


> why via AMD record contrast so low ? (Twitch preset 3500)



Your player isn't using the correct color range. The footage produced by default is partial range and your player is responsible for converting that back.


----------



## leporel (Feb 18, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> Your player isn't using the correct color range. The footage produced by default is partial range and your player is responsible for converting that back.



maybe it is OBS problen
records this img not shows all white rows (that is 16-235, right?) but when i check in pleyer render "use 16-235 color range" - i see all white graduation rows

PS like messed up settings in OBS, when i select Partial color range, i see all white range of this image (236-253) in record file


----------



## Suslik V (Feb 18, 2017)

OBS Studio: Color Space, Color Format, Color Range settings Guide. Test charts.


----------



## leporel (Feb 18, 2017)

Suslik V said:


> OBS Studio: Color Space, Color Format, Color Range settings Guide. Test charts.


I am not english speaker and this link is hard to understand for me
when i select "Full color range" with "NV12" then restored RGB will wrong ?


----------



## Suslik V (Feb 18, 2017)

@leporel Setup your PC that you can view any test videos and charts from the the link in its normal state. If your player fail to decode any of the videos in the right way, then you can't proceed with AMD encoder any further.


----------



## DxLwebs (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi there, just wanted to ask a question and hopefully it hasn't already been answered or too dumb a question :D

Question:
If i use this instead of OBS's standard Encoder will i get better performance both local recording and streaming?
I currently record with 60fps, CRF 15, Superfast, MP4 with two seperate audios at 1080 resolution.
So basically want to know will it increased recording efficiency, and still provide as good if not better (less laggy) recordings, as obs does still tell me it's overloaded at times(not often but it does happen).

My System:
STRIX-R9390-DC3OC-8GD5-GAMING
AMD AMD FX-8320
24 GB DDR3
Gigabyte 990FX-GAMING
250 GB SSD (Windows)
250 GB HHD (Recordings)
1 TB HHD (Games & Software) << to be updated to a 1 TB Hybrid drive later on.
750W PSU
CPU is AIO Water Cooled
GPU is Air Cooled
Case has 8 fans

Thank you for your time :D


----------



## TheReduxPL (Feb 23, 2017)

@DxLwebs Your CPU may be limiting you. Have you considered preparing to switch to Ryzen once it's out?


----------



## DxLwebs (Feb 23, 2017)

TheReduxPL said:


> @DxLwebs Your CPU may be limiting you. Have you considered preparing to switch to Ryzen once it's out?



Hi yes i have thought about it, but with 3 kids money is tight as always, i'm in the middle of building my wife a video editing PC from the older parts of my PC as i upgrade often lol, so this CPU will go to her and i will be getting a AMD FX-8370 8-CORE 4.0GHz or the AMD FX-9590 8C 220W AM3+ 16M 4.7G BLACK, but i do agree the cpu is whats getting bottlenecked, i had to change boards to help with the heat lol and i ride my pc hard af :) but sadly AM4 is still very much a while away for me as it will require and entirely new board cpu(ofcause) and ddr4 ram i would think

EDIT:
Thats why i was hoping this would help the CPU release some of the stress over to the gpu


----------



## TheReduxPL (Feb 23, 2017)

@DxLwebs I wouldn't spend any more money on buying current AMD CPUs, they're just not going to help you much and it's generally not worth it. I'd say you should save money for a bit longer, maybe even until Ryzen 5 is released (only Ryzen 7 processors will be released at March).


----------



## DxLwebs (Feb 23, 2017)

TheReduxPL said:


> @DxLwebs I wouldn't spend any more money on buying current AMD CPUs, they're just not going to help you much and it's generally not worth it. I'd say you should save money for a bit longer, maybe even until Ryzen 5 is released (only Ryzen 7 processors will be released at March).


Very true :) but the wife needs the pc to edit her videos as she uses a crappy laptop right now, and it will give a bit of a performance boost not a big one but a lil bit of a boost which will hold me over until i'm able to save up for the new ryzen cpu setup


----------



## TheReduxPL (Feb 23, 2017)

@DxLwebs I still would hold from it, unless you find a *really* good deal.
For video editing and rendering, this FX CPU can perform at a level close to 3rd gen Core i5, or even Core i7 if it's overclocked. She will definitely feel a huge boost compared to whatever laptop she has now :)


----------



## DxLwebs (Feb 23, 2017)

TheReduxPL said:


> @DxLwebs I still would hold from it, unless you find a *really* good deal.
> For video editing and rendering, this FX CPU can perform at a level close to 3rd gen Core i5, or even Core i7 if it's overclocked. She will definitely feel a huge boost compared to whatever laptop she has now :)



Yeah totally agree specially with adobe's gpu enhancer the rendering and stuff will be 100%+ better and faster, i might just buy a FX-8350 as their cheap as hell and OC it a bit.

thnx for the help bud :)


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 23, 2017)

DxLwebs said:


> If i use this instead of OBS's standard Encoder will i get better performance both local recording and streaming?



It definitely will, GPU Encoding takes a huge chunk of work away from the CPU and uses dedicated HW instead of wasting CPU cycles.



DxLwebs said:


> I currently record with 60fps, CRF 15, Superfast, MP4 with two seperate audios at 1080 resolution.



A R9 390 should be capable of 1920x1080 at solid 60 fps with the highest Quality preset in the encoder and to match CRF 15 you can use Constant QP at 15 (even though CQP at 15 is highly overkill, you will get near-indistinguishable footage at 18 already). I recommend using the "Indistinguishable" preset if you are using the Advanced Output mode.



DxLwebs said:


> So basically want to know will it increased recording efficiency, and still provide as good if not better (less laggy) recordings, as obs does still tell me it's overloaded at times(not often but it does happen).



See above. If it runs into overloaded Encoding then you might have better luck enabling OpenCL surface transmission, which takes another huge chunk of work from the CPU and pushes it to the GPU. It is available when you select View Mode Advanced.


----------



## DxLwebs (Feb 24, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> It definitely will, GPU Encoding takes a huge chunk of work away from the CPU and uses dedicated HW instead of wasting CPU cycles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for taking the time to respond :) have a great weekend, i got a lot of testing to do now :D


----------



## DxLwebs (Feb 24, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> It definitely will, GPU Encoding takes a huge chunk of work away from the CPU and uses dedicated HW instead of wasting CPU cycles.
> A R9 390 should be capable of 1920x1080 at solid 60 fps with the highest Quality preset in the encoder and to match CRF 15 you can use Constant QP at 15 (even though CQP at 15 is highly overkill, you will get near-indistinguishable footage at 18 already). I recommend using the "Indistinguishable" preset if you are using the Advanced Output mode.
> See above. If it runs into overloaded Encoding then you might have better luck enabling OpenCL surface transmission, which takes another huge chunk of work from the CPU and pushes it to the GPU. It is available when you select View Mode Advanced.



for some reason i was only able to get it to record at 43fps, not sure why, I'm pretty sure its because of a bad config i probably made lol, but i did notice a massive improvement in performance.

basically this is how i record:
I play highly intensive games pushing my system to its max most of the time, in game for games like ARK: Survival Evolved i get anywhere from 30-50 fps if its a highly built up place with tons of dinos at times it'l drop to 19 and then shoot straight back up, so i have OBS set to record at 60fps no matter what the fps is actually at in the game, recording at 60fps makes the video even if i lag a little the recording looks better.

i believe obs and my card was trying to record at the fps i was actually playing at rather than the set 60.

is there anyway to make sure that no matter what the games are being played at it will always record at 60fps?
having it record at a steady(stable) 60 means that when editing and encoding the audios do not go out of synch plus looks a lot sharper, i did also notice a colour change in the amd recording vs the obs x264 recordings while viewing them in VLC

sorry to be a pain :D and thanks for your time in all this


----------



## PhobiaOS (Feb 24, 2017)

I have a question for you fine gentlemen!

PC relevant Stats
i5-4690k
AMD 290x
16 gig ram

I'm been streaming(720p30) on twitch with OBS Studio just fine for around a year now https://www.twitch.tv/phobiaos in case VODs need to be seen. I use the standard encoder of x264, bit rate of 3000 and I'm able to stream just about any game I want with great quality, no dropped frames, and pretty much flawless across the board. 

ONLY game I have issues with is H1Z1 kotk, granted its unoptimized garbage and extremely CPU heavy for what it is. I've been looking at ways to resolve this issue(I know i7 4790k would be quickest option) and one thought was to unload some of the CPU load to the GPU in hopes that it would be streamable. 

So I duplicated my current profile and only changed the encoder to H264 media whatever, but I'm unable to test. When I hit start it doesn't do anything. I was hoping someone knows what is the hang up here, and why it isn't wanting to connect to twitch? 

Thanks


----------



## Fenrir (Feb 24, 2017)

PhobiaOS said:


> I have a question for you fine gentlemen!
> 
> PC relevant Stats
> i5-4690k
> ...



Can you post a log? Start OBS, try to record, Help -> Log Files -> Upload Current Log and then post the link here.

However, from the post if you're trying to use the Media Foundation VCE encoder, which was deprecated in  favor of the proper AMF plugin. Let's verify you're using the right one here.


----------



## PhobiaOS (Feb 24, 2017)

Fenrir said:


> Can you post a log? Start OBS, try to record, Help -> Log Files -> Upload Current Log and then post the link here.
> 
> However, from the post if you're trying to use the Media Foundation VCE encoder, which was deprecated in  favor of the proper AMF plugin. Let's verify you're using the right one here.


1) Well I'm not using it to record, I was trying to use it to stream.

2) I can't post log, because nothing happens when I click "start"....nothing...nadda...zelch

3) I just changed the drop down menu from x264 to H264 (advanced media frame work).


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 24, 2017)

PhobiaOS said:


> 1) Well I'm not using it to record, I was trying to use it to stream.
> 
> 2) I can't post log, because nothing happens when I click "start"....nothing...nadda...zelch
> 
> 3) I just changed the drop down menu from x264 to H264 (advanced media frame work).


2) That's exactly when you should post a log.



DxLwebs said:


> for some reason i was only able to get it to record at 43fps, not sure why, I'm pretty sure its because of a bad config i probably made lol, but i did notice a massive improvement in performance.
> 
> basically this is how i record:
> I play highly intensive games pushing my system to its max most of the time, in game for games like ARK: Survival Evolved i get anywhere from 30-50 fps if its a highly built up place with tons of dinos at times it'l drop to 19 and then shoot straight back up, so i have OBS set to record at 60fps no matter what the fps is actually at in the game, recording at 60fps makes the video even if i lag a little the recording looks better.
> ...



You should post a log, then I can actually tell you where the problem is.


----------



## PhobiaOS (Feb 24, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> 2) That's exactly when you should post a log.
> 
> 
> 
> You should post a log, then I can actually tell you where the problem is.


haha well that will have to wait, because im currently at work.


----------



## DxLwebs (Feb 25, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> You should post a log, then I can actually tell you where the problem is.



Hi sorry totally forgot here it is, all the log files that i have


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 25, 2017)

DxLwebs said:


> Hi sorry totally forgot here it is, all the log files that i have




OpenCL is not enabled
GPU Encoder seems to be overloaded
You should enable OpenCL (set Video API to Direct3D 11 or something then it should show up) and increase the Keyframe Interval from 1 second to anything between 3 - 5 seconds. I personally use 5 seconds for recording. (You also have a significantly higher first submission time than I've ever seen, 0.15 seconds is a lot.)


----------



## BornDownUnder (Feb 26, 2017)

@PhobisOS, you will need to upload a logfile of a recording?streaming attempt for further individualized support base on your PC setup and what the logfiles show.


----------



## DxLwebs (Feb 27, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> OpenCL is not enabled
> GPU Encoder seems to be overloaded
> You should enable OpenCL (set Video API to Direct3D 11 or something then it should show up) and increase the Keyframe Interval from 1 second to anything between 3 - 5 seconds. I personally use 5 seconds for recording. (You also have a significantly higher first submission time than I've ever seen, 0.15 seconds is a lot.)



Hi ok ty i'll check it out today and let you know :D thank you again for all the help

EDIT:
Out of interest what is first submission time?


----------



## shiny (Feb 27, 2017)

I have found quite a strange behavior on my RX 480. I am using OBS 17.0.2 with the default AMF plugin ( not sure if it's latest version ).

When i have the Output set to simple like this:







It produces the following visual glitch every few seconds :

https://www.twitch.tv/videos/125192558

If i set it like this:






The videos run just fine ( note, when set to simple i rescale the output in the "Video" settings, so it's always 720p ):

https://www.twitch.tv/videos/125192861


Any ideas ?

P.S. It doesn't matter what Quality Preset i chose in either mode.


----------



## shiny (Feb 27, 2017)

PhobiaOS said:


> I have a question for you fine gentlemen!
> 
> PC relevant Stats
> i5-4690k
> ...



Actually i had the same problem as you. I have rx 480 X, and using it to capture was also a fail ( i have dual monitor, one of which is freesync other 60hz ) if you want to use gamecapture. The stream is nice, but my game starts lagging client side a lot. What i did was ( and it actually works quite well ) is use dxtory to capture ( not record ) and use the directshow output interface that it creates to capture it with OBS. I have i7-6700k and it still hogs the cpu down with cpu encoding, hogs the GPU if you do gamecapture ( display/window capture don't work for me at all with dual monitors - everything in the second monitor gets slowed down to a crawl ).


----------



## Suslik V (Feb 27, 2017)

Probably _VBV Buffer_ value in simple output is too small (increase its value to about bitrate's numbers ~3486, more clear to 3468000 bits - see it at the log).

You need simple output mode for replay buffer feature?


----------



## shiny (Feb 27, 2017)

Suslik V said:


> Probably _VBV Buffer_ value in simple output is too small (increase its value to about bitrate's numbers ~3486, more clear to 3468000 bits - see it at the log).
> 
> You need simple output mode for replay buffer feature?



How do i increase that in simple mode ?

And yep, i am tired of having to run plays.tv, then OBS, then Dxtory ( to capture H1Z1 )....you know after a while my systray looks ....well horribly huge.


----------



## Suslik V (Feb 27, 2017)

You need to change_ View Mode_ first...


----------



## shiny (Feb 27, 2017)

Suslik V said:


> You need to change_ View Mode_ first...



Maybe i am slowly digesting here:

1) Go to advanced output mode
2) set the view mode: Advanced
3) change the VBV buffer size there
4) Go to simple output mode and use it like this ?


----------



## Suslik V (Feb 27, 2017)

Yeah, my fault. Sorry. Of course not. Can you create new profile? (there were some changes to the plugin and maybe VBV were changed in simple mode too)


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 27, 2017)

DxLwebs said:


> Out of interest what is first submission time?



First Submission time is the time it takes for the encoder to initialize. This is normally around ~0.01ms but on your system it was a lot higher.



shiny said:


> Any ideas?





shiny said:


> ...





Suslik V said:


> ...





shiny said:


> ...





Suslik V said:


> ...



There should be no difference in terms of encoding with those settings. Both produce identical results, as Simple Mode (Streaming) sets the following (and leaves the rest at default):

Usage: Transcoding (Default)
Profile: High
Rate Control Method: Constant Bitrate (Default)
Filler Data: Enabled (Default)
Keyframe Interval: 2.0 Seconds (Default)
_User Defined:_ Bitrate, Quality Preset
While Advanced Mode with Twitch preset sets the following:

Usage: Transcoding (Default)
Profile: Main (Default)
Profile Level: Automatic (Default)
Rate Control Method: Constant Bitrate (Default)
QP Min/Max: Restore Default (Default)
Filler Data: Enabled (Default)
Keyframe Interval: 2.0 Seconds (Default)
Scan Type: Progressive (Default)
Motion Estimation: Both (Default)
_User Defined:_ Bitrate (at least 500kbit), Quality Preset]
So, the only difference in things being set is Profile, which is set to Main instead of High in advanced output.

Did you record any of the sessions? If it was the simple one, try starting the recording and then starting the stream instead of the other way around.


----------



## shiny (Feb 27, 2017)

Same result:

https://www.twitch.tv/videos/125219143

https://gist.github.com/acb9081a3d45b6fd6d697efa4c6af219

Brand new profile, just went straight into simple output mode and configured it like in the picture above.
Is 17.0.2 using the latest amd amf plugin or should i install it also ?

I can reinstall OBS also, but i just did 2-3 days ago.


----------



## Suslik V (Feb 27, 2017)

@Xaymar, but log says that VBV = 1000 bits?.. (see first attempt)


----------



## shiny (Feb 27, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> First Submission time is the time it takes for the encoder to initialize. This is normally around ~0.01ms but on your system it was a lot higher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just tried starting the record first:

https://www.twitch.tv/videos/125219787

https://gist.github.com/anonymous/d48c65479b4adb41cb68e22c002f102a

( scroll down a bit didn't restart OBS )


----------



## Suslik V (Feb 27, 2017)

Also there is

```
22:10:18.592: obs-data.c: [obs_data_create_from_json] Failed reading json string (-1): wrong arguments
```
maybe something wrong with profiles and settings files. You can try portable mode of the OBS Studio in different folder (do not copy profile and settings folder).


----------



## shiny (Feb 27, 2017)

Suslik V said:


> Also there is
> 
> ```
> 22:10:18.592: obs-data.c: [obs_data_create_from_json] Failed reading json string (-1): wrong arguments
> ...



I will reinstall it real quick, nothing much to lose atm.


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 27, 2017)

shiny said:


> Just tried starting the record first:
> 
> https://www.twitch.tv/videos/125219787
> 
> ...



That's odd, now it shows a VBV Buffer Size of 1000 kbit, which it would only set if either "AMF.H264.VBVBuffer" is set to 1 (you can't do this in Simple mode) or VBV Buffer Strictness is set to 100% (you also can't do this). I'd say reinstall, that behaviour is not normal.


----------



## shiny (Feb 27, 2017)

I just reinstalled, the scene is composed from a background image, the camera and camera overlay image. No settings were changed/touched, went straight into simple, adjusted bitrate and enabled replay buffer. Never went to advanced output mode.
I did wipe all the settings from AppData\Roaming\obs-studio.

Here's the result:

https://www.twitch.tv/videos/125219143

https://gist.github.com/anonymous/40f8862243724e46a7a6bfb0f2dcf88d

Same stuff in log file about VBV buffer ( along with the json error ).

I will try portable mode i guess, no idea wth.
Btw i am using 17.2.1 AMD Driver if that matters.


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 27, 2017)

shiny said:


> I just reinstalled, the scene is composed from a background image, the camera and camera overlay image. No settings were changed/touched, went straight into simple, adjusted bitrate and enabled replay buffer. Never went to advanced output mode.
> I did wipe all the settings from AppData\Roaming\obs-studio.
> 
> Here's the result:
> ...



Found the bug, 18.0 will hopefully have a fixed version out. No "official" build due to 2.0.0 being the primary development target at the moment.


----------



## shiny (Feb 27, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> Found the bug, 18.0 will hopefully have a fixed version out. No "official" build due to 2.0.0 being the primary development target at the moment.



Alright, cool !

In the meantime i did run from portable:

https://www.twitch.tv/videos/125226024

https://gist.github.com/a47dfd2cfcb455545d4376557ee7b3f2

Interestingly enough, json file error is still there, along with the vbv buffer 1000 kbits, but this time first submission was actually fast.


----------



## shiny (Feb 27, 2017)

Btw i just pledged on patreon, but even if i clicked the button to join discord, i didn't :(


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 27, 2017)

shiny said:


> Btw i just pledged on patreon, but even if i clicked the button to join discord, i didn't :(



You need to give Patreon access to Discord to it and then you'll be invited.


----------



## DxLwebs (Feb 28, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> First Submission time is the time it takes for the encoder to initialize. This is normally around ~0.01ms but on your system it was a lot higher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK! lol here is my log files from my recordings today both with your encoder and the one i currently use, i recorded my normal games with obs default encoder and starwars battlefront which obs and mysystem are not able to record with out framy recordings for your encoder and i got 60fps recording great audio and picture perfect smooth recordings :D 100% amazing i can now start to record the games i other wise was unable too.

I'll include my logs so that you can look through if you have 5 min and let me know if there is any way to improve what already looks like perfection and if there is any issues i should be aware off, and maybe check my first submission time and see it's been sorted :D

THANK YOU SO MUCH! for all your help, and have a great day!


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 28, 2017)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

1.9.9.6 - The Encoder Rebirth Update (Pre-Release)



> "And on the third month after the last patch, the encoder shall be reborn!" - These Patch Notes
> And with that said, the AMD Encoder Plugin makes a big return, bringing with it much needed performance and latency improvements, HEVC Encoder support, Pre-Pass Mode, VBAQ and many more improvements and fixes. Two of the mos
> 
> *Advanced Video Coding (AVC) Encoder*
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Migyaradio (Feb 28, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:
> 
> 1.9.9.6 - The Encoder Rebirth Update (Pre-Release)
> 
> ...




I'm kind of confused. When I downloaded OBS it already has a (AMD advanced Media Framework) option in the encoder settings. Should I install this pluging anyway? And if yes, How I do install it? Just running the .exe file? Hope you can help me. Thanks


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 28, 2017)

Migyaradio said:


> I'm kind of confused. When I downloaded OBS it already has a (AMD advanced Media Framework) option in the encoder settings. Should I install this pluging anyway? And if yes, How I do install it? Just running the .exe file? Hope you can help me. Thanks



This plugin is the solo (non-bundled) version of the plugin, which receives updates at a much faster rate than OBS itself. Since OBS can only update the plugin by pushing out a new version, I offer a solo installer for just the plugin related things. If the version you have right now works fine, you shouldn't install this. And finally, the .exe (installer) will install it to the known obs-studio directory.


----------



## Migyaradio (Feb 28, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> This plugin is the solo (non-bundled) version of the plugin, which receives updates at a much faster rate than OBS itself. Since OBS can only update the plugin by pushing out a new version, I offer a solo installer for just the plugin related things. If the version you have right now works fine, you shouldn't install this. And finally, the .exe (installer) will install it to the known obs-studio directory.



Oh ok! thanks for the explanation. Im using OBS's original AMD encoder but for some reason it doesn't seem to be smooth as I would like it to be. It looks kind of blurry when Im moving fast in the game. I have tried both CBR and VBR_LAT but it goes blurry anyways. I don't know if it has to be with my bitrate settings or something. Should I try with your plugin?  I have a Radeon 290x.


----------



## TheReduxPL (Feb 28, 2017)

Great to see the update being out!
But I just realized I cannot enable replay buffer without switching to simple output mode... I can then choose the AMD encoder but I cannot choose which codec it should use, and as such it's using h264. Is there a way to use HEVC with replays?

E: Tested some settings for local recordings, and these are my current ones - is there something I could change, or something that I should not have touched? Seems to be working fine, recordings are good, there's still some stuttering but I'm quite sure they're not as noticable as before on h264.

Also what I noticed is that after I enable OpenCL, apply settings and go back to settings, OpenCL is already disabled. Is that by design?


----------



## DxLwebs (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi Xaymar,

I can't seem to be able to set keyframes i change them to 3-5 and as soon as i close obs it goes back to 2


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 28, 2017)

TheReduxPL said:


> Great to see the update being out!
> But I just realized I cannot enable replay buffer without switching to simple output mode... I can then choose the AMD encoder but I cannot choose which codec it should use, and as such it's using h264. Is there a way to use HEVC with replays?
> 
> E: Tested some settings for local recordings, and these are my current ones - is there something I could change, or something that I should not have touched? Seems to be working fine, recordings are good, there's still some stuttering but I'm quite sure they're not as noticable as before on h264.
> ...



Replay Buffer will eventually be available for advanced output. As for why OpenCL reverts to Disabled (which only happens in the Streaming tab) I have no idea.



DxLwebs said:


> Hi Xaymar,
> 
> I can't seem to be able to set keyframes i change them to 3-5 and as soon as i close obs it goes back to 2



Remove any presets you have selected.


----------



## DxLwebs (Feb 28, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> Replay Buffer will eventually be available for advanced output. As for why OpenCL reverts to Disabled (which only happens in the Streaming tab) I have no idea.
> 
> Remove any presets you have selected.



Hi thank you for that do you have any recommended settings i should use, after the update im getting 59 fps on the recordings not 60 fps but that might had just been a one time thing


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 28, 2017)

DxLwebs said:


> Hi thank you for that do you have any recommended settings i should use, after the update im getting 59 fps on the recordings not 60 fps but that might had just been a one time thing



The log reveals that the input queue was full, which usually only happens if there's no GPU memory left or if the encoder is too busy pulling things from RAM or pushing things back to RAM. Even with that, only 135 frames were skipped in encoding and 84 were skipped due to rendering lag/stalls. So overall you should have gotten 60 fps in everything but one section which is exactly at 00:11:12.396 and lasts about 2 seconds (game loading?).


----------



## DxLwebs (Feb 28, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> The log reveals that the input queue was full, which usually only happens if there's no GPU memory left or if the encoder is too busy pulling things from RAM or pushing things back to RAM. Even with that, only 135 frames were skipped in encoding and 84 were skipped due to rendering lag/stalls. So overall you should have gotten 60 fps in everything but one section which is exactly at 00:11:12.396 and lasts about 2 seconds (game loading?).



I feel like im such a pain in the backside lol, made another recording with 7 days to die to test everything properly, and got a few framy sections and one from what i see discoloration in the video too, really want this to work as it means i can record starwars battlefront, which normal obs encoders have a hard time with on my system, maybe i'll go back the the previous version until you have gotten a few more updates out for your latest one, not being rude or saying its crap i love it but I record everyday my normal games and get no issues and recorded today with your last version perfectly, here's my logs from the last recording.

p.s. I am almost 99% positive that its a config issue on my side but just don't have a clue which setting or settings i have done wrong, i'm a noob at this kind of thing, normaly follow online guides and stuff lol


----------



## Steeled_Pick (Feb 28, 2017)

Having this issue when trying to download the plugin. *github-cloud.s3.amazonaws.com* took too long to respond.


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 28, 2017)

DxLwebs said:


> I feel like im such a pain in the backside lol, made another recording with 7 days to die to test everything properly, and got a few framy sections and one from what i see discoloration in the video too, really want this to work as it means i can record starwars battlefront, which normal obs encoders have a hard time with on my system, maybe i'll go back the the previous version until you have gotten a few more updates out for your latest one, not being rude or saying its crap i love it but I record everyday my normal games and get no issues and recorded today with your last version perfectly, here's my logs from the last recording.
> 
> p.s. I am almost 99% positive that its a config issue on my side but just don't have a clue which setting or settings i have done wrong, i'm a noob at this kind of thing, normaly follow online guides and stuff lol



Have you tried increasing Keyframe Interval to 5 or so? As for the discoloration, make sure to select 709 Color Space in OBS Advanced Settings, as it is the new more modern format. Any other discoloration is caused by the player.

Also, the update does say pre-release, which means that it's pre-alpha/beta/release. It contains tested code but I'm gathering more data for issues that appear.



Steeled_Pick said:


> Having this issue when trying to download the plugin. *github-cloud.s3.amazonaws.com* took too long to respond.



Problem with Amazon S3. https://twitter.com/Schmidt_RB/status/836641520321179648 https://twitter.com/awscloud/status/836656554212372480 https://status.aws.amazon.com/ https://twitter.com/awscloud/status/836656664635846656


----------



## Steeled_Pick (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks Xaymar


----------



## TheReduxPL (Feb 28, 2017)

Ok, I've just noticed something. Your AMD Encoder *may* be colliding with ReLive.
I've had ReLive enabled in Radeon Settings but I wasn't using it (replays weren't enabled). Later on did some testing with the new version of this plugin. And just now I noticed my GPU load was stuck at 100% and clocks were maxed out. After disabling ReLive, the issue just went poof, all back to normal. I'm wondering if during all that time of me testing your updated plugin, my GPU was locked at 100%... I'll have to retest it then :P

Also, how do I properly run OBS in debug mode? Whenever I'm trying to launch it using the parameters from your wiki, OBS just doesn't start at all.


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 28, 2017)

TheReduxPL said:


> Ok, I've just noticed something. Your AMD Encoder *may* be colliding with ReLive.
> I've had ReLive enabled in Radeon Settings but I wasn't using it (replays weren't enabled). Later on did some testing with the new version of this plugin. And just now I noticed my GPU load was stuck at 100% and clocks were maxed out. After disabling ReLive, the issue just went poof, all back to normal. I'm wondering if during all that time of me testing your updated plugin, my GPU was locked at 100%... I'll have to retest it then :P



It's the other way around, ReLive collides with everything as it hooks into everything.



> Also, how do I properly run OBS in debug mode? Whenever I'm trying to launch it using the parameters from your wiki, OBS just doesn't start at all.



There's a fix for that incoming to OBS soon, someone added an extra exit(0) to what shouldn't have one.


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 1, 2017)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

1.4.3.11 - Settings Transfer, Automatic VBV Buffer adjustment and Fixes (Hotfix 5)



> Another day, another new feature: this time it is transferring settings between versions, so that you will no longer use settings when a change to a setting is made. Since it only just now started tracking the config version, it will only work with settings created between 1.4.3.0 and 1.4.3.5, any other version might end up with broken settings.
> 
> Another change has been done to the Automatic VBV Buffer Size, which will now behave much more predictable. A value of 0% is completely...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 1, 2017)

For those wondering which to get, 1.4.3.11 is the 5th hotfix for 1.4.3.8, and 1.9.9.6 is the first pre-release of the upcoming 2.0.0.0


----------



## DxLwebs (Mar 1, 2017)

Ok, so tried again with a fresh install of obs and the older version of your plugin and im only getting 44fps in the recorded media, thats the file after recording not my actual fps in game, like i said i done a complete re-install of obs nothing was saved everything was deleted, i installed your older version and put the same settings as before which allowed me to get 60fps in my recorded media, only thing i can think off that is causing the issue is obs it's self as its their latest version and must be causing some kind of issue.

attached my logs again i believe its the second to last log that has the info in it, even with the new software of obs im still with the defualts able to get 60fps recorded so i can't believe that i can't do it with my gpu, i must be missing something, i also tried changing the value from 1 key frame to 5 and there was no change, right now obs defualt 60fps and amd gpu 44 fps or 48fps, tested on the same games as before.

like i said i think it must be to do with the latest version of obs


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 1, 2017)

DxLwebs said:


> Ok, so tried again with a fresh install of obs and the older version of your plugin and im only getting 44fps in the recorded media, thats the file after recording not my actual fps in game, like i said i done a complete re-install of obs nothing was saved everything was deleted, i installed your older version and put the same settings as before which allowed me to get 60fps in my recorded media, only thing i can think off that is causing the issue is obs it's self as its their latest version and must be causing some kind of issue.
> 
> attached my logs again i believe its the second to last log that has the info in it, even with the new software of obs im still with the defualts able to get 60fps recorded so i can't believe that i can't do it with my gpu, i must be missing something, i also tried changing the value from 1 key frame to 5 and there was no change, right now obs defualt 60fps and amd gpu 44 fps or 48fps, tested on the same games as before.
> 
> like i said i think it must be to do with the latest version of obs



I don't think it's OBS's fault, the GPU encoder is just permanently overloaded. Do you have ReLive active or some other capture software?


----------



## DxLwebs (Mar 1, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> I don't think it's OBS's fault, the GPU encoder is just permanently overloaded. Do you have ReLive active or some other capture software?



Hi yeah that's very strange, i actually never installed ReLive on purpose because i didn't need any more crap on my system lol, ReLive is still very new so i don't really trust it, the only stuff i have active on my system when recording is steam, origin(at times), rayzer synapse, onedrive, radeon, asus tweak 2 and bitdefender, none should effect the gpu well other than redoen default software and the asus tweak which only sets the gpu to use 100% power to stop fps drops and fan control..


----------



## DxLwebs (Mar 1, 2017)

I should also note that i use my gpu to render my videos after recording and never have any load issues then, could it be that the games are just too stressful for the card to do recording at the same time?


----------



## TrollOfNoob (Mar 1, 2017)

Where do I have to put those files?


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 1, 2017)

DxLwebs said:


> Hi yeah that's very strange, i actually never installed ReLive on purpose because i didn't need any more crap on my system lol, ReLive is still very new so i don't really trust it, the only stuff i have active on my system when recording is steam, origin(at times), rayzer synapse, onedrive, radeon, asus tweak 2 and bitdefender, none should effect the gpu well other than redoen default software and the asus tweak which only sets the gpu to use 100% power to stop fps drops and fan control..





DxLwebs said:


> I should also note that i use my gpu to render my videos after recording and never have any load issues then, could it be that the games are just too stressful for the card to do recording at the same time?



Encoding should not really be affected by gaming, at least not to my knowledge. The only thing that affects encoding is other encoding sessions that run on the GPU - I don't know what software is doing it, but something is drastically reducing your GPUs encoding performance. A R9 390 is capable of solid 1080p 60 fps at Quality preset with any of the presets.



TrollOfNoob said:


> Where do I have to put those files?



You install it into the same directory OBS Studio is installed into.


----------



## DxLwebs (Mar 1, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> Encoding should not really be affected by gaming, at least not to my knowledge. The only thing that affects encoding is other encoding sessions that run on the GPU - I don't know what software is doing it, but something is drastically reducing your GPUs encoding performance. A R9 390 is capable of solid 1080p 60 fps at Quality preset with any of the presets.



ok bud thnx for the info i'll run some tests tomorrow and try and figure out whats going on, as like you saw before it was working, something is very wrong, i'll try uninstalling obs again and a few other things. thanks for all your help you have the patients of a saint :D


----------



## DxLwebs (Mar 2, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> Encoding should not really be affected by gaming, at least not to my knowledge. The only thing that affects encoding is other encoding sessions that run on the GPU - I don't know what software is doing it, but something is drastically reducing your GPUs encoding performance. A R9 390 is capable of solid 1080p 60 fps at Quality preset with any of the presets.



OK! so I have done some testing and got the same issues as before UNTIL i removed the new obs and went back to obs 17.0.2 and your AMF coder version 1.4.3.8 after doing that i got perfect 60 fps recordings in star wars battlefront, so with out doing anything other than removing the new obs and putting my old one back on the overloading of my r9 390 has stopped or atleast i believe it has, i'll attach the log files, not sure why the new obs was causing these issues other than possibly the new obs did not remove the old version and ran both at the same time maybe because i did notice after uninstalling that it didn't remove any of the files and/or folders so i did that manually.

hope this helps in some way


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 5, 2017)

DxLwebs said:


> OK! so I have done some testing and got the same issues as before UNTIL i removed the new obs and went back to obs 17.0.2 and your AMF coder version 1.4.3.8 after doing that i got perfect 60 fps recordings in star wars battlefront, so with out doing anything other than removing the new obs and putting my old one back on the overloading of my r9 390 has stopped or atleast i believe it has, i'll attach the log files, not sure why the new obs was causing these issues other than possibly the new obs did not remove the old version and ran both at the same time maybe because i did notice after uninstalling that it didn't remove any of the files and/or folders so i did that manually.
> 
> hope this helps in some way



I've only been able to reproduce it while something was using the HW decoder segment of the GPU on the R9 390. Are you doing that? Media Source, VLC Source, Browser Source and any other Applications may be causing this.


----------



## DxLwebs (Mar 5, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> I've only been able to reproduce it while something was using the HW decoder segment of the GPU on the R9 390. Are you doing that? Media Source, VLC Source, Browser Source and any other Applications may be causing this.



Hi bud, nope the only software i have open when recording is, Steam, OBS,tweak II, the radeon software as always, sometimes origin, killer internet software for my gigabyte board, razer software, onedrive and bitdefender.

i don't use browsers when recording or any other programs, oh wait i use discord when multiplayer recording, but thats not often.


----------



## soon (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi,
I'm using iMac 2014 late(3.5Ghz i5 quad core, amd r9 x290,24GB RAM), trying to use obs on bootcamp windows.
My Capture board is LGP2.
I have installed this plugin on my windows, but I cant' see any AMD encoder.

It's interesting that I can select AMD encoder in RECentral 3.0 software even before installing this plugin, but not in OBS.

I think obs somehow doesn't recognize my amd graphic card..

Could you give any advice on it?

I just can't use x264 encoder, it's too heavy.

I've installed latest graphic driver, Visual Studio 2015 Redistributables.

Thanks.


----------



## Suslik V (Mar 7, 2017)

@soon I think you should include log-file with your issue: Please post a log with your issue! Here's how... it can bring the light to the question - "am I missing something or not?".


----------



## vapeahoy (Mar 7, 2017)

Recentral comes along with a few services and thus automatic conflicts with third party software as obs. It can be worked around, and it is version dependent on what obstacles one will face. In my experience it's better to not install recentral and just the cards driver. There also has not been a stable amd gpu driver since 16.6/16.3 (ymmv) and it's on v17 beta now.


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 7, 2017)

soon said:


> Hi,
> I'm using iMac 2014 late(3.5Ghz i5 quad core, amd r9 x290,24GB RAM), trying to use obs on bootcamp windows.
> My Capture board is LGP2.
> I have installed this plugin on my windows, but I cant' see any AMD encoder.
> ...





Xaymar said:


> Read the 6-Step guide to recieving help!​


----------



## Suslik V (Mar 7, 2017)

I found only 5 steps. Where is 6th step? "If nothing helped, report an Issue!" - is this one?


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 7, 2017)

Suslik V said:


> I found only 5 steps. Where is 6th step? "If nothing helped, report an Issue!" - is this one?



It's the last step, i.e. 6th step.


----------



## BornDownUnder (Mar 8, 2017)

vapeahoy said:


> ... There also has not been a stable amd gpu driver since 16.6/16.3 (ymmv) and it's on v17 beta now.


What issues are you having with the latest drivers? I'm running a 290x without any issues at all, couldn't be happier with the performance and stability.


----------



## tstr (Mar 12, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> You either have your OBS color format set to anything but NV12 or are using Windows 7. Windows 7 support is rather experimental at best.


Oh, I figured it out, my own fault. Video api should be set to host, and not manually set to d3d9 (though it's still attempting to use dx11)


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 13, 2017)

tstr said:


> Oh, I figured it out, my own fault. Video api should be set to host, and not manually set to d3d9 (though it's still attempting to use dx11)



1.9.9.6 (the public beta version) includes a better way of the conversion step, which should hopefully reduce issues like this. Host mode of course should work, it's straight up just using system RAM to do the work.


----------



## BornDownUnder (Mar 14, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> 1.9.9.6 (the public beta version) includes a better way of the conversion step, which should hopefully reduce issues like this. Host mode of course should work, it's straight up just using system RAM to do the work.


Out of curiosity, how much system ram would you expect to be used overall for 1080p60fps relatively high to high quality recordings?


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 14, 2017)

BornDownUnder said:


> Out of curiosity, how much system ram would you expect to be used overall for 1080p60fps relatively high to high quality recordings?



At most 500mb


----------



## BornDownUnder (Mar 14, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> At most 500mb


Cheers for the info mate. Will have to test out the new preview version of yours.


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 14, 2017)

BornDownUnder said:


> Cheers for the info mate. Will have to test out the new preview version of yours.



The preview version uses even less since it doesn't do any of the queueing that the old version has - it's straight up encoder Input Output.


----------



## skyrock2610 (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks for your contribution Xayman, and although I have one more question.
These settings seem to be optimal for streaming. But I want to use OBS for local recordings. Is there any parameter I can change to make it work better for this kind of usage?
Thanks!


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 18, 2017)

skyrock2610 said:


> Thanks for your contribution Xayman, and although I have one more question.
> These settings seem to be optimal for streaming. But I want to use OBS for local recordings. Is there any parameter I can change to make it work better for this kind of usage?
> Thanks!



You can use the Recording, High Quality and Indistinguishable preset.


----------



## BornDownUnder (Mar 19, 2017)

https://gist.github.com/26478f5ed8eb0554196b3257f4c3dad7
H264 AVC not functional for your preview 1.9.9.6?


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 20, 2017)

BornDownUnder said:


> https://gist.github.com/26478f5ed8eb0554196b3257f4c3dad7
> H264 AVC not functional for your preview 1.9.9.6?



Low Latency and Ultra Low Latency modes are not officially supported and are part of View Mode Master. If you want them to be supported, you will have to submit a code patch.


----------



## PhobiaOS (Mar 20, 2017)

What version is the plugin for the latest version of OBS Studio? 

I went back and tried figuring out my issue and I was missing 

You must have the Visual Studio 2015 Redistributables installed.
I ran a test stream last night running Player Unknown Battlegrounds while streaming in 720/30 with 3400 bitrate. My CPU usage was extremely lower than when I use x264 so I was super impressed (x264 - CPU usage around mid 20%, AMD encoder - CPU usage hovered around 7%). I noticed my games while streaming felt smoother and OBS had no struggles. 

Now that I'm seeing this ram usage improvement with 1.9.9.6, I'm wondering if I should try it but wasn't sure which version I'm currently using with the latest version of OBS Studio.

Last thing, if I should/need to install the 1.9.9.6, how do I and where do place the plugin?

Thanks a bunch guys


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 20, 2017)

PhobiaOS said:


> What version is the plugin for the latest version of OBS Studio?
> 
> I went back and tried figuring out my issue and I was missing
> 
> ...



OBS ships with 1.4.3.11. 1.9.9.6 is a preview of what's to come in the future and (unless you always run the latest drivers) might cause more issues at the moment.

There haven't really been any RAM usage improvements, all that was done was remove the asynchronous queue to instead use sequential single threaded mode. It will eventually be added again, but user controllable instead of a hackish solution like before.


----------



## PhobiaOS (Mar 20, 2017)

Oh ok, so at this time I should stick with 1.4.3.11. 

Awesome, thanks for the heads up.

Lastly, for future reference, just in case I want to test a "preview" build like 1.9.9.6, how would I go about installing it? That way I'm not always stuck waiting on OBS Studio updates.


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 20, 2017)

PhobiaOS said:


> Oh ok, so at this time I should stick with 1.4.3.11.
> 
> Awesome, thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Lastly, for future reference, just in case I want to test a "preview" build like 1.9.9.6, how would I go about installing it? That way I'm not always stuck waiting on OBS Studio updates.



Just run the installer and let it overwrite OBS files.


----------



## PhobiaOS (Mar 20, 2017)

oh ok, gotcha. 

Thanks


----------



## everyth1ng (Mar 21, 2017)

1.9.9.6 works perfectly for me. No issues at all on my end.


----------



## aquamacho (Mar 21, 2017)

> 1.9.9.6 works perfectly for me. No issues at all on my end.


Same for me.


----------



## Petter005 (Mar 21, 2017)

How do i check which version i have installed ?


----------



## BornDownUnder (Mar 22, 2017)

Petter005 said:


> How do i check which version i have installed ?


When you run OBS Studio, it displays in the top left corner of the GUI.


----------



## Suslik V (Mar 22, 2017)

Plugin version and application version - inside the log. Please post a log with your issue! Here's how...


----------



## Mrwaylander (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi, can anybody tell is anywhere a guide about explaining all the setting that are in expert mode? I have 270x, gcn 1 graphics card. I want to personalize settings to improve quality because I stream to second pc and need best quality possible, I stream to 2nd pc 720p


----------



## BornDownUnder (Mar 23, 2017)

Mrwaylander said:


> Hi, can anybody tell is anywhere a guide about explaining all the setting that are in expert mode? I have 270x, gcn 1 graphics card. I want to personalize settings to improve quality because I stream to second pc and need best quality possible, I stream to 2nd pc 720p


Version 1.9.9.6 has a lot of updated tool-tips that define what the settings are.


----------



## Smithee (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi (new to the forum :) )

Does anyone know if the the Radeon R7350x is supported as I'm failing to get it to recognise. I note the 350 is on the supported list so wondering what the difference with the 'x' is and is this why i am not seeing a hardware encode option?

Any help would be great...

Andy


----------



## Steeled_Pick (Mar 25, 2017)

1.4.3.11 and 1.9.9.6 work great on Beam.pro with FTL( obs studio ftl version)


----------



## Stephen Mwangi (Mar 25, 2017)

hye blradj, go to setting-video then you will see fps, the normal rate is 30fps. Regards


----------



## R A F I D (Mar 25, 2017)

so recently after updating drivers and obs i am noticing that obs is dropping frames now, like it cannot even keep constant 59.64 fps anymore i really don't know what caused obs to start act like this but few weeks ago it was just fine i tried recording the same game and also tried other games and obs goes down to 15 fps now i have no clue what caused the issue. Is it only me that's facing this issue ?

Edit : also my mic volume goes all the way up suddenly after recording for at least 10 minutes never had this problem before :/


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 29, 2017)

Smithee said:


> Hi (new to the forum :) )
> 
> Does anyone know if the the Radeon R7350x is supported as I'm failing to get it to recognise. I note the 350 is on the supported list so wondering what the difference with the 'x' is and is this why i am not seeing a hardware encode option?
> 
> ...



The R7 350X is not supported, or at least not using normal methods.


----------



## revonox (Apr 1, 2017)

Is a change of B-Frames not supported on the R9 270?
I'm having an issue where the image quality just completely dips with every keyframe, and the solution to this is supposed to be changing the B-Frames to 0. However, I can't find that option in my settings. Master mode and all.

E: After manually installing the 1.9.9.6 version of the plugin the setting is still gone, but so is the issue. Weird.


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 2, 2017)

revonox said:


> Is a change of B-Frames not supported on the R9 270?
> I'm having an issue where the image quality just completely dips with every keyframe, and the solution to this is supposed to be changing the B-Frames to 0. However, I can't find that option in my settings. Master mode and all.
> 
> E: After manually installing the 1.9.9.6 version of the plugin the setting is still gone, but so is the issue. Weird.



First Generation VCE cards do not have B-Frame support and the issue with B-Frames also only affects VCE2.0 APU and GPUs that ran a driver before 16.12. On VCE1.0 the only options you have are setting Minimum QP to 18 and VBV Buffer Size to exactly the bitrate you stream at (or set VBV Buffer Strictness to 50% to get the same effect).


----------



## soon (Apr 14, 2017)

does it work with amd graphic cards on iMac?I use 2014 late 5k iMac


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 14, 2017)

soon said:


> does it work with amd graphic cards on iMac?I use 2014 late 5k iMac


Only Windows is supported.


----------



## soon (Apr 14, 2017)

do you have any plans support Mac?


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 14, 2017)

soon said:


> do you have any plans support Mac?


No, as there is no support for the SDK on any other platform than Windows. Please contact AMD if you wish for it to be supported on other platforms.


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 19, 2017)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

2.0.0.0 - The 'Ashes of the Phoenix' Update



> The plugin rises from the no-update-phase back to bring you an even better experience with High Efficiency Video Coding (HEVC) encoding, Variance Based Adaptive Quantitization (VBAQ), Pre-Pass support and Asynchronous Queue mode.
> 
> High Efficiency Video Coding (H265/HEVC) is available on the Polaris architecture and offers massively better quality for the same bitrate, essentially resulting in lower bitrates looking much better. This means that at 1000 kbit H265/HEVC you can get close or...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Steeled_Pick (Apr 20, 2017)

Can't wait to try this later today :)


----------



## Salatoimikud (Apr 22, 2017)

OBS 18.0.1 and 2.0.0.0 plugin with RX480

H265 i can record 1080p@60FPS and no problem but H264 1080p@60FPS is engine overloaded and drops so much frames. Even 48 FPS drops frames.

Anyone else have problem?
H265 constant QP also wont work. Even i dont have any movement in video, bitrate stays so high (in h264 it goes down and save some hdd space)


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 22, 2017)

Salatoimikud said:


> OBS 18.0.1 and 2.0.0.0 plugin with RX480
> 
> H265 i can record 1080p@60FPS and no problem but H264 1080p@60FPS is engine overloaded and drops so much frames. Even 48 FPS drops frames.
> 
> ...



Constant QP does not go down in bitrate, this is by design. If it happens for H264, that means that there is something wrong with your Driver. Constant QP will always use the exact same bitrate unless it can copy data from before (which IIRC is H264 only at the moment).


----------



## Salatoimikud (Apr 22, 2017)

hmm, intresting.
when i had hd 7870 and recorded H264 Constant QP then when i running/moving fast ingame, bitrate was ~35mbps (lots of details) and when i didnt move, it went to ~5mbps
Now i have RX480 and same (with fresh windows + drivers install).

Like i understand, constant QP holds quality not bitrate. When i wont make any movement, then video wont need high bitrate and it goes down until i move again.

Also, H264 1080p@60fps works with older plugin version but not latest one.


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 22, 2017)

Salatoimikud said:


> hmm, intresting.
> when i had hd 7870 and recorded H264 Constant QP then when i running/moving fast ingame, bitrate was ~35mbps (lots of details) and when i didnt move, it went to ~5mbps
> Now i have RX480 and same (with fresh windows + drivers install).
> 
> ...



Constant QP does not "hold" quality or bitrate. it sets the Quantitization Parameter (compression) to a fixed value. That means that the output is always on the same "bitrate", unless the encoder behind it actively removed macroblocks. The H264 stuff is known but the reason is currently unknown as i can't reproduce it on my RX 480.


----------



## Twisted118 (Apr 22, 2017)

hi is there a tutorial how to add the amd option in the encoder dropdown menu as i have moved the files into the folders but it isnt showing on obs any ideas or guide you can show me cheers


----------



## soon (Apr 23, 2017)

last time you told that it won't support on Mac. 
So I installed windows with bootcamp , but still can't see AMD encoder.

does this plugin work on bootcamp windows?

Thanks.


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 23, 2017)

soon said:


> last time you told that it won't support on Mac.
> So I installed windows with bootcamp , but still can't see AMD encoder.
> 
> does this plugin work on bootcamp windows?
> ...



Do you have AMD Drivers installed and a supported GPU? Check here: https://github.com/Xaymar/obs-studio_amf-encoder-plugin/wiki/Hardware-Support . If you can't find it there, it's not supported.


----------



## soon (Apr 23, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> Do you have AMD Drivers installed and a supported GPU? Check here: https://github.com/Xaymar/obs-studio_amf-encoder-plugin/wiki/Hardware-Support . If you can't find it there, it's not supported.



I have R9 M290X , can find R 290X in the list, but not M290X , so it won't work with my graphic card, right?


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 23, 2017)

soon said:


> I have R9 M290X , can find R 290X in the list, but not M290X , so it won't work with my graphic card, right?



That is correct, yes.


----------



## sharx (Apr 23, 2017)

Hey @Xaymar  tnx for the update and keep up the good work! I've got a r9 290x do I benefit from this latest update? because my card doest support h265?


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 24, 2017)

sharx said:


> Hey @Xaymar  tnx for the update and keep up the good work! I've got a r9 290x do I benefit from this latest update? because my card doest support h265?



Updates are always good to install and yes you benefit from this update. Not exactly in terms of features (that's next release) but in terms of CPU usage and latency, which have been massively reduced. It is now possible to tune AMD HW Encoding to the point where it has no framerate impact and only minimal (<0.1%) CPU usage impact.


----------



## Soro (Apr 24, 2017)

I have a Red Devil RX470 from Powercolor and I got the 2.0 version of this plugin, When I tried it it was artifacting my whole screen, I had the latest GPU driver update but still a no go, I had to go back to version 1.4.3.11 and it worked better for me.


----------



## Soro (Apr 24, 2017)

Soro said:


> I have a Red Devil RX470 from Powercolor and I got the 2.0 version of this plugin, When I tried it it was artifacting my whole screen, I had the latest GPU driver update but still a no go, I had to go back to version 1.4.3.11 and it worked better for me.


Oh by the way, it was artifacting the recorded file, not my screen while I was playing.


----------



## Arreador (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi, the encoder is still not showing up 

I tried with the installer as well as manually extracting the files, updated visual studio (which doesnt install as it says is already installed) and i believe my hardware is included for this to work, can you please help me? it's 4am and i've looked for hours .... i got nothing :(

https://gist.github.com/anonymous/6ea1852ebd72c40af4001c3f09fd807d

Thank you!


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 24, 2017)

Soro said:


> I have a Red Devil RX470 from Powercolor and I got the 2.0 version of this plugin, When I tried it it was artifacting my whole screen, I had the latest GPU driver update but still a no go, I had to go back to version 1.4.3.11 and it worked better for me.





Soro said:


> Oh by the way, it was artifacting the recorded file, not my screen while I was playing.



Please make sure that you are using the latest driver. It is part of the Troubleshooting Guide requirements.



Arreador said:


> Hi, the encoder is still not showing up
> 
> I tried with the installer as well as manually extracting the files, updated visual studio (which doesnt install as it says is already installed) and i believe my hardware is included for this to work, can you please help me? it's 4am and i've looked for hours .... i got nothing :(
> 
> ...



First off you should really fix your setup. You have the CLR Host Plugin (which is for OBS Classic not OBS Studio!) installed and you're also using the OpenGL renderer which means I don't know what GPU you attempted to run it on.


```
04:55:21.700: [AMF] Version 2.0.0.0 loaded (Compiled: 1.4.0.0, Runtime: 1.4.2.0, Library: 1;4;2;0;17.10.1711;201704101313;CL#1396327).
04:55:21.751: [AMF] <Id: 2> Unable to create H265/HEVC encoder, error AMF_ENCODER_NOT_PRESENT (code 36)
04:55:21.803: [AMF] <Id: 4> Unable to create H265/HEVC encoder, error AMF_ENCODER_NOT_PRESENT (code 36)
04:55:21.803: [AMF] [H265/HEVC] Not supported by any GPU, disabling...
```

But the log pretty much says enough, you do not have a GPU with hardware H265/HEVC encoding support.


----------



## sharx (Apr 24, 2017)

maybe a stupid question but I'm wondering this myself for a while now. Don't get me wrong I love @Xaymar 's work. But i don't see anyone doing this for nvidia. Does nvidia do this themself and is AMD just slacking? I'm getting the idea that AMD is doing nothing/not much and nvidia is much more active on hardware encoding (their quality is better compared to amd in this matter)


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 24, 2017)

sharx said:


> maybe a stupid question but I'm wondering this myself for a while now. Don't get me wrong I love @Xaymar 's work. But i don't see anyone doing this for nvidia. Does nvidia do this themself and is AMD just slacking? I'm getting the idea that AMD is doing nothing/not much and nvidia is much more active on hardware encoding (their quality is better compared to amd in this matter)



This is merely an interface to AMF, which is by AMD. NVENC is added through ffmpeg so there's other people doing that, see the git history for it: nvenc.c nvenc.h nvenc_h264.c nvenc_hevc.c


----------



## Arreador (Apr 24, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> First off you should really fix your setup. You have the CLR Host Plugin (which is for OBS Classic not OBS Studio!) installed and you're also using the OpenGL renderer which means I don't know what GPU you attempted to run it on.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Thanks for your quick answer, how can I remove the CLR Host plugin? And the GPU i have is Sapphire Radeon R9 280 3GB GDDR5. I thought i saw that included in the list. I'm sorry i'm frustrated because I realize how little i know about these things, but i hope you can help me.


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 24, 2017)

Arreador said:


> Thanks for your quick answer, how can I remove the CLR Host plugin? And the GPU i have is Sapphire Radeon R9 280 3GB GDDR5. I thought i saw that included in the list. I'm sorry i'm frustrated because I realize how little i know about these things, but i hope you can help me.



The H264 Encoder should be listed (it's called Hardware (AMD) in simple output mode), only the HEVC is not listed. Only Polaris and newer cards have HEVC support.


----------



## Arreador (Apr 24, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> The H264 Encoder should be listed (it's called Hardware (AMD) in simple output mode), only the HEVC is not listed. Only Polaris and newer cards have HEVC support.



Oh ok got it, thanks! I just removed as well the CLR Host files as well, thanks for the help!

Have a great day


----------



## 3Necromancer (Apr 24, 2017)

*Xaymar*

I have R9 280X, used to be able to record using your plugin 1080p @ 60 FPS without a problem using the presets you recommended.

However with updating the AMD drivers the 3 AMF encoders in OBS were lost, now i only see one :H264/AVC Encoder (AMD Advanced Media Framework), which has different settings.

Not sure how i need to configure it to get best quality for 1080p@60FPS, whatever settings i try it can't keep up with 60FPS (or on lowest presets it looks like crap).


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 24, 2017)

3Necromancer said:


> *Xaymar*
> 
> I have R9 280X, used to be able to record using your plugin 1080p @ 60 FPS without a problem using the presets you recommended.
> 
> ...



Use View Mode Basic and select the High Quality or Indistinguishable preset.

Edit: Also holy fuck how old is your installation? The three encoders have been gone for a long time now!


----------



## Samehada (Apr 25, 2017)

Would you reimplement old CQP method? It was biggest reason for using OBS for me. That could managed best quality and better file size. But now, while seems keeping same quality, file size is terrible larger...


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 25, 2017)

Samehada said:


> Would you reimplement old CQP method? It was biggest reason for using OBS for me. That could managed best quality and better file size. But now, while seems keeping same quality, file size is terrible larger...



The behaviour for CQP has *NOT* been changed. What you likely did is select the H264 encoder in the Streaming tab and had *Enforce Streaming Service Encoder Settings* checked (which replaced your CQP setting with CBR at 20mbit) and had the Recording tab set to _(Use stream encoder)_. I can't bring back behaviour that was never there..


----------



## Samehada (Apr 25, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> The behaviour for CQP has *NOT* been changed. What you likely did is select the H264 encoder in the Streaming tab and had *Enforce Streaming Service Encoder Settings* checked (which replaced your CQP setting with CBR at 20mbit) and had the Recording tab set to _(Use stream encoder)_. I can't bring back behaviour that was never there..



Sorry, I was wrong in my settings. I used avc encorder in old versions, and it changed to hevc encorder carelessly...
So restore settings, everything is working perfectly as before.
Thanks for quick reply and your great works!


----------



## 3Necromancer (Apr 25, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> Use View Mode Basic and select the High Quality or Indistinguishable preset.
> 
> Edit: Also holy fuck how old is your installation? The three encoders have been gone for a long time now!


Bless you and your work! I'll try to buy you a beer!

I try to update most things, but when it comes to drivers and old GPUs... Don't fix it if it ain't broken you know.
Updated the AMD driver and OBS broke, been trying to find the correct settings for the past 3 months.


----------



## Steeled_Pick (Apr 25, 2017)

Got Rendering lag/stalls with 2.0.0.0 on my  7950, went back to 1.4.3.11 and everything is fine again.

ah still having issues. Reinstalled obs studio. I guess upgrading to 2.0.0.0 did something, installed the plugin with a clean obs, working fantastic now


----------



## Nove (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi, Ive been using your plugin since january with no issues, and then recently after updating the AMD Drivers, I get lots of FPS Drops in the recordings, and "Encoding overload". I used to record at 1080p60 no issues, now I have to use 720p, but I NEED 1080p for my videos. I have the latest version of your plugin also. I am using an R9 270. If you know the issue please let me know, ive been trying to fix it for 6 hours and have punched my desk a couple times since then.. lol


----------



## MMOStars (Apr 26, 2017)

OBS fails to close properly with the plugin enabled v2. logs:


```
Faulting application name: obs64.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x58be24b4
Faulting module name: amfrt64.dll_unloaded, version: 1.4.2.0, time stamp: 0x58ebbd69
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x000000000000c86e
Faulting process id: 0x2844
Faulting application start time: 0x01d2bea7aa685377
Faulting application path: C:\Programs SSD\OBSS\bin\64bit\obs64.exe
Faulting module path: amfrt64.dll
Report Id: 023e1e48-6c69-45a8-9f3b-247941201432
Faulting package full name:
Faulting package-relative application ID:
```

It does mention 1.4.2.0, but I even manually updated the files https://github.com/Xaymar/obs-studio_amf-encoder-plugin v2, not sure why the old number is reported in the log


----------



## Soro (Apr 27, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> Please make sure that you are using the latest driver. It is part of the Troubleshooting Guide requirements.
> 
> 
> I do have the latest driver!


----------



## HeartBreaker_TV (Apr 29, 2017)

Hey, Xaymar. Is there any chance that my issues here: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/fps-drops-loss-of-smoothness.67301/  are due to the latest update of AMF?


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 30, 2017)

HeartBreaker_TV said:


> Hey, Xaymar. Is there any chance that my issues here: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/fps-drops-loss-of-smoothness.67301/  are due to the latest update of AMF?


Last log you posted there with AMF shows nothing out of the ordinary.



Soro said:


> I do have the latest driver!


As the issue you described is not reproducable through my magic all seeing crystal ball, please upload a log file with a recording or streaming attempt. 



MMOStars said:


> OBS fails to close properly with the plugin enabled v2. logs:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Can't reproduce this here, please upload an actual OBS crash log and a normal log that is from the same session.


----------



## MMOStars (May 2, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> Last log you posted there with AMF shows nothing out of the ordinary.
> 
> 
> As the issue you described is not reproducable through my magic all seeing crystal ball, please upload a log file with a recording or streaming attempt.
> ...



Crashes every single time, no issues with recording, just when closing OBS itself, I presume something locally.

I DDU reinstalled all AMD drivers and plugin itself. 

OBS log of sample record - https://pastebin.com/ZtHFqezp


----------



## Xaymar (May 3, 2017)

MMOStars said:


> Crashes every single time, no issues with recording, just when closing OBS itself, I presume something locally.
> 
> I DDU reinstalled all AMD drivers and plugin itself.
> 
> OBS log of sample record - https://pastebin.com/ZtHFqezp



Where's the OBS crash log? Unless you can provide one, I can't do anything about this. Edit: There is also no recording attempt in the log you provided.


----------



## wcdaniel (May 3, 2017)

Hi, I'm new here.
I have a question about pre-pass. It means 2 pass encoding right?
Is it a good idea to use CBR with pre-pass for streaming? Can pre-pass improve CBR streaming quality? (RX470 4G)

Thank you.


----------



## Xaymar (May 3, 2017)

wcdaniel said:


> Hi, I'm new here.
> I have a question about pre-pass. It means 2 pass encording right?
> Is it a good idea to use CBR with pre-pass for streaming? Can pre-pass improve CBR streaming quality? (RX470 4G)
> 
> Thank you.


Pre-Pass is not identical to Two-Pass encoding (on neither AMD or NVidia). On AMD it is merely an additional step that determines how much bitrate is spent where to give a better final video. Yes, Pre-Pass can improve CBR streaming quality, however the current Drivers do not have the VCE update in them for Pre-Pass to work. Do keep in mind that Pre-Pass will reduce encoding performance by up to 30%, so the selected quality preset might actually cause encoding overloaded with it on.


----------



## Span91 (May 5, 2017)

Hey xaymar, with the latest release when using simple mode for the replay buffer, the videos on indistinguishable quality are saved on like 20-30k bitrate, with the previous release they were on like 80k with better quality, is that because my gpu doesnt support hevc ?


----------



## Karagra (May 5, 2017)

What would you guys recommend? using my 1800x for streaming or my xfx 480 gtr be?


----------



## Xaymar (May 7, 2017)

Span91 said:


> Hey xaymar, with the latest release when using simple mode for the replay buffer, the videos on indistinguishable quality are saved on like 20-30k bitrate, with the previous release they were on like 80k with better quality, is that because my gpu doesnt support hevc ?



HEVC should have no impact on simple mode (its not supported there). I have not yet updated OBS to support 2.0.0 an later versions.



Karagra said:


> What would you guys recommend? using my 1800x for streaming or my xfx 480 gtr be?



A Ryzen 7 1800X can easily encode x264 veryfast 1080p60 while gaming, but if you do not wish to sacrifice any CPU time, use the GPU.


----------



## Xaymar (May 11, 2017)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

2.1.2 - Now with full-range colors!



> Gone are the days of boring bland partial range recordings, here are the days of full range videos! With 2.1 the plugin implements several much wanted features, upgrading a few features from experimental to normal use and fixing a bunch of potential bugs.
> 
> *Changelog*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Soro (May 11, 2017)

Can using OpenCL do anything different?


----------



## Xaymar (May 11, 2017)

Soro said:


> Can using OpenCL do anything different?



No. OpenCL Transfer is merely a different way to get a frame onto the GPU, the impact of it varies drastically - some CPUs work better with it, others work worse. Ryzen CPUs for example can deal with GPU mapped memory a lot better than Intel ones, so you would leave OpenCL transfer off on those. As for OpenCL Conversion, there is absolutely no reason to use that, it only exists as a compatibility option now.


----------



## meredith (May 11, 2017)

GPU: RX480
Driver version: 17.5.1

I'm try to record in 2.1.2, It cause some issues.

In H264/AVC recording, problem appear "Encoding overloading".
Setting: 1080p60, Preset:High Quality, others default

In HEVC recorded and replay the video, voice and images are nonsimultaneous at short time when fast-forward.
Setting: 1080p60, Quality, CQP, others default

These issues did not occur in previous versions 2.0.0.0


----------



## phonz (May 13, 2017)

Awesome plugin! 
Works great with AMD Fury X. 
Trying to squeeze as much quality as I can out of it while maintaining FTL speeds has been a fun experiment.

Thanks again for this


----------



## Xaymar (May 13, 2017)

meredith said:


> GPU: RX480
> Driver version: 17.5.1
> 
> I'm try to record in 2.1.2, It cause some issues.
> ...



The RX 480 is extremely weak with H264 encoding. Encoding overloaded quite literally tells you exactly that. You might have luck getting 1080p60 on Quality Preset 'Speed' or 'Balanced', but 'Quality' will not go as high.

As for HEVC that is a problem with your player. Both MPC-HC and VLC perfectly sync up the audio with the video. The timestamps for both audio and video perfectly match the time that OBS tells it.


----------



## meredith (May 13, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> The RX 480 is extremely weak with H264 encoding. Encoding overloaded quite literally tells you exactly that. You might have luck getting 1080p60 on Quality Preset 'Speed' or 'Balanced', but 'Quality' will not go as high.
> 
> As for HEVC that is a problem with your player. Both MPC-HC and VLC perfectly sync up the audio with the video. The timestamps for both audio and video perfectly match the time that OBS tells it.


I mean that the 2.0.0.0 no issues, but updated to 2.1.2 after H.264, HEVC are issues, so I had to go back to use 2.0.0.0 to avoid the issues.

It's all using driver in 17.5.1 to test.
Also, I use the player is PotPlayer 1.7.1150
The HEVC recorded video just 30s for test is here:
https://mega.nz/#!t6omDCSC!BOzxtF8S6t-L-udI9Sw6YnxuPSK8tb5mdx46WWAPZII

Here is my OBS 18.0.1 recording setting

--H264--





--HEVC--




--Resolution--


----------



## wcdaniel (May 14, 2017)

Same here. 
1080p60 recording. (RX470 with driver 17.5.1)
2.0.0.0 --> No problem.
2.1.2 --> Encoding overloading. (Didn't change any setting)


----------



## Xaymar (May 14, 2017)

meredith said:


> I mean that the 2.0.0.0 no issues, but updated to 2.1.2 after H.264, HEVC are issues, so I had to go back to use 2.0.0.0 to avoid the issues.
> 
> It's all using driver in 17.5.1 to test.
> Also, I use the player is PotPlayer 1.7.1150
> ...



Constant QP requires at least a Keyframe Interval of 5 seconds. This was the same in 2.0.0 and is a hardware limitation (Constant QP IDR-Frames are HUGE and pulling them from the GPU is a significant stall time).



wcdaniel said:


> Same here.
> 1080p60 recording. (RX470 with driver 17.5.1)
> 2.0.0.0 --> No problem.
> 2.1.2 --> Encoding overloading. (Didn't change any setting)



Both of you please follow the Troubleshooting Guide and actually give me a proper log file.


----------



## meredith (May 14, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> Constant QP requires at least a Keyframe Interval of 5 seconds. This was the same in 2.0.0 and is a hardware limitation (Constant QP IDR-Frames are HUGE and pulling them from the GPU is a significant stall time).
> Both of you please follow the Troubleshooting Guide and actually give me a proper log file.


Ok, I'm all changed Keyframe Interval to 5 seconds.

Here is H264 recording log file:
https://gist.github.com/anonymous/05860f30f1a3cd2ed8fb079d2aae833a

Here is HEVC recording log file:
https://gist.github.com/anonymous/bfbda5c3daffe4e6c69a25166463dbe8


----------



## Xaymar (May 14, 2017)

meredith said:


> Ok, I'm all changed Keyframe Interval to 5 seconds.
> 
> Here is H264 recording log file:
> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/05860f30f1a3cd2ed8fb079d2aae833a
> ...



Both of those log files are not done with the proper OBS startup command line shown in the troubleshooting guide: https://github.com/Xaymar/obs-studio_amf-encoder-plugin/wiki/Guide:-Troubleshooting


----------



## meredith (May 14, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> Both of those log files are not done with the proper OBS startup command line shown in the troubleshooting guide: https://github.com/Xaymar/obs-studio_amf-encoder-plugin/wiki/Guide:-Troubleshooting


Add parameter --verbose --log_unfiltered --unfiltered_log

H264 log:
https://gist.github.com/44edbebb355561c43b1f5dfec870abce

HEVC log:
https://gist.github.com/deb741c6c30825ef7b6e804318ace37b


----------



## Xaymar (May 14, 2017)

meredith said:


> Add parameter --verbose --log_unfiltered --unfiltered_log
> 
> H264 log:
> https://gist.github.com/44edbebb355561c43b1f5dfec870abce
> ...



You are running into this issue I have reported to AMD: https://github.com/GPUOpen-LibrariesAndSDKs/AMF/issues/90

Unknown cause, also happened with 2.0.0 and 1.9.9.6, but was not properly shown in OBS. Also happens in 1.4.3.11 in case someone wants to say that again.


----------



## meredith (May 14, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> You are running into this issue I have reported to AMD: https://github.com/GPUOpen-LibrariesAndSDKs/AMF/issues/90
> 
> Unknown cause, also happened with 2.0.0 and 1.9.9.6, but was not properly shown in OBS. Also happens in 1.4.3.11 in case someone wants to say that again.


This issue is also caused by HEVC video playback fast when the video is not synchronized at short time?
I often use HEVC to record video, it seems that I can only go back to 2.0.0.0 for now.

Forgot to say that in 2.1.2 using H264 recorded and watching the video, it looks like it is encoding overloaded, not just showing on OBS prompt.


----------



## Xaymar (May 14, 2017)

meredith said:


> This issue is also caused by HEVC video playback fast when the video is not synchronized at short time?
> I often use HEVC to record video, it seems that I can only go back to 2.0.0.0 for now.
> 
> Forgot to say that in 2.1.2 using H264 recorded and watching the video, it looks like it is encoding overloaded, not just showing on OBS prompt.



HEVC is a different issue, HEVC currently has no VUI header or gives us an ability to tell the difference between IDR and I frame. This results in players seeking to an I-Frame which might not have been an IDR-frame and it then trying to sync up with the next IDR-frame, which can cause audio desync. 

*Seeking in HEVC is not supported in any plugin version until this is fixed by AMD.*


----------



## Xaymar (May 15, 2017)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

2.1.3 - Now with full-range colors! (Hotfix 1)



> Gone are the days of boring bland partial range recordings, here are the days of full range videos! With 2.1 the plugin implements several much wanted features, upgrading a few features from experimental to normal use and fixing a bunch of potential bugs.
> 
> Hotfix 1: 'Encoding overloaded!' should no longer show up for systems which were perfectly capable recording at the same fps in versions before 2.x. Also fixed debug log lines showing up without the Debug option being checked....



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## wcdaniel (May 15, 2017)

I use Quality Preset: Balanced when 2.0.0.
In 2.1.2, I have to change it to Speed or get overload.
https://gist.github.com/anonymous/99d475adf3628a1a4147d3d134c3172e


----------



## Xaymar (May 15, 2017)

@meredith @wcdaniel Please update to 2.1.3, this issue has been fixed.


----------



## meredith (May 15, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> @meredith @wcdaniel Please update to 2.1.3, this issue has been fixed.


2.1.3 no issue, enable Multi-Threading, Queue Size 32, also no issue on H264 and HEVC.

But the recording is completed and close OBS, the occasional crash, which does not often appear.
(Has been disabled Multi-Threading to test)

I will test more, Thanks!


----------



## Xaymar (May 15, 2017)

meredith said:


> 2.1.3 no issue, enable Multi-Threading, Queue Size 32, also no issue on H264 and HEVC.
> But the recording is completed and close OBS, the occasional crash, which does not often appear.
> I will test more, Thanks!



Do not use Multi-Threading or change Queue Size. Read the damn tooltips.


----------



## meredith (May 15, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> Do not use Multi-Threading or change Queue Size. Read the damn tooltips.


That was tested after the disabled Multi-Threading, Sorry i am too late to make up the hint.
And it happen again.


----------



## Xaymar (May 15, 2017)

meredith said:


> That was tested after the disabled Multi-Threading, Sorry i am too late to make up the hint.
> And it happen again.



The crash log you uploaded seems to be crashing on a m_AMFEncoder->Flush(); call, precisely on an operation that loads m_AMFEncoder into a register. Sounds like something in the driver is corrupting memory.


----------



## Xaymar (May 21, 2017)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

2.1.5 - Now with full-range colors! (Hotfix 2)



> Gone are the days of boring bland partial range recordings, here are the days of full range videos! With 2.1 the plugin implements several much wanted features, upgrading a few features from experimental to normal use and fixing a bunch of potential bugs.
> 
> Hotfix 1: 'Encoding overloaded!' should no longer show up for systems which were perfectly capable recording at the same fps in versions before 2.x. Also fixed debug log lines showing up without the Debug option being checked.
> Hotfix 2:...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Xaymar (May 21, 2017)

guydotexe said:


> Hi Xaymar, just signed up here to let you know that the download for 2.1.5 is detected as a virus by Windows Defender.



I'm running Windows Defender myself and the download is not infected or being detected as a Virus by it at all. Make sure that you have "Cloud-based protection" turned off as it will flag new programs as unknown/threat even though they are completely fine. See the following VT links:

Installer: https://virustotal.com/en/file/697a...fb6ad8c188b860f2b8152438/analysis/1495392111/
.7z: https://virustotal.com/en/file/4d79...77c713996595421bd2949d56/analysis/1495392140/
.zip: https://virustotal.com/en/file/71a9...48b7cf0fbbffd3f1bace53b2/analysis/1495392210/


----------



## kyle.b/18 (May 24, 2017)

dose this plugin help with the encoding problems


----------



## Xaymar (May 24, 2017)

kyle.b/18 said:


> dose this plugin help with the encoding problems



Depends on your system and what problems you have. If you have issues with the AMD Encoder already included in OBS, this will not help.


----------



## Xaymar (May 25, 2017)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

2.1.6 - Now with full-range colors! (Hotfix 3)



> Gone are the days of boring bland partial range recordings, here are the days of full range videos! With 2.1 the plugin implements several much wanted features, upgrading a few features from experimental to normal use and fixing a bunch of potential bugs.
> 
> Hotfix 1: 'Encoding overloaded!' should no longer show up for systems which were perfectly capable recording at the same fps in versions before 2.x. Also fixed debug log lines showing up without the Debug option being checked.
> Hotfix 2:...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## GIRLvsDUMB (Jun 2, 2017)

hi! is this intended for AMD CPUs or just GPUs? ever since I installed my Ryzen my OBS has been crashing daily.


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 2, 2017)

GIRLvsDUMB said:


> hi! is this intended for AMD CPUs or just GPUs? ever since I installed my Ryzen my OBS has been crashing daily.



This only works with AMD GPUs. If you have a CPU related crash, ask in the support thread.


----------



## GIRLvsDUMB (Jun 2, 2017)

thanks, will do


----------



## saker (Jun 6, 2017)

Hi i opened an issue at GitHub issue tracker.

https://github.com/Xaymar/obs-studio_amf-encoder-plugin/issues/253

hope you can help here.


----------



## RobnRene (Jun 17, 2017)

Xaymar, can you re-implement the host recording method? The DX9 mode gives me occasional stutters in the video recording on my RX480 with Win7. This never happened in host mode in the older versions.

If not, can you post a link to 1.9.9.6 for me so I can switch back to the older one?


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 17, 2017)

RobnRene said:


> Xaymar, can you re-implement the host recording method? The DX9 mode gives me occasional stutters in the video recording on my RX480 with Win7. This never happened in host mode in the older versions.
> 
> If not, can you post a link to 1.9.9.6 for me so I can switch back to the older one?



Host method is still implemented.

Edit: To clarify, the Host method is how the plugin has to work. OBS puts the frame into system memory (Host) but we need them on the GPU (DirectX 9, DirectX 11). Previously Host would just pick whichever is newer and available, so the issue is not a missing Host mode but your settings.


----------



## shankly1985 (Jun 19, 2017)

I using latest version of OBS how do I tell what Version of AMF is installed? Thanks


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 19, 2017)

shankly1985 said:


> I using latest version of OBS how do I tell what Version of AMF is installed? Thanks



If you just installed OBS 19.0.2, you are using 2.1.5. 2.1.6 fixes a bug with settings being unchangeable after recording or streaming once, so there is usually no need to update until that is actually affecting you.


----------



## shankly1985 (Jun 19, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> If you just installed OBS 19.0.2, you are using 2.1.5. 2.1.6 fixes a bug with settings being unchangeable after recording or streaming once, so there is usually no need to update until that is actually affecting you.



Thanks 
I am trying to fig out how to stream PUBG I just keep getting encoder overload I just dont think OBS likes this game.


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 19, 2017)

shankly1985 said:


> Thanks
> I am trying to fig out how to stream PUBG I just keep getting encoder overload I just dont think OBS likes this game.



PUBG is very GPU and CPU heavy. You'll need at least 6 physical cores (not logical/threads) in order to have one core still be available for pushing things to the GPU encoder. And even then its a matter of just how much the game abuses the driver queue, UE4 is unfortunately as good at actual performance as UE3 was.


----------



## shankly1985 (Jun 19, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> PUBG is very GPU and CPU heavy. You'll need at least 6 physical cores (not logical/threads) in order to have one core still be available for pushing things to the GPU encoder. And even then its a matter of just how much the game abuses the driver queue, UE4 is unfortunately as good at actual performance as UE3 was.



Yeah I noticed even the preview lags I dont seem to have an issue with any other game.


----------



## Rafael Russo (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi guys, i have a laptop Dell I14-5447-A40 with a Radeon R7 M265 graphics card

Im trying to install this codec but hes not appearing in OBS

I have Windows 10

Any sugestions to help me?


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 28, 2017)

Rafael Russo said:


> Hi guys, i have a laptop Dell I14-5447-A40 with a Radeon R7 M265 graphics card
> 
> Im trying to install this codec but hes not appearing in OBS
> 
> ...



R7 M265 is not on the Hardware Support list, what APU do you have in the laptop?


----------



## Rafael Russo (Jun 28, 2017)

Im quite noobie...how can i check that

My laptop is a 
Interl Core i7-4510u CPU @ 2.00 ghz 2.60 ghz


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 28, 2017)

Rafael Russo said:


> Im quite noobie...how can i check that
> 
> My laptop is a
> Interl Core i7-4510u CPU @ 2.00 ghz 2.60 ghz



Oh you don't actually have an AMD APU. In that case you can't use AMD encoding as you don't have an APU supporting it or a GPU that supports it. According to Intel ARK, you CPU supports Quick Sync, so you could use that.


----------



## Suslik V (Jun 28, 2017)

@Rafael Russo, @Xaymar  Also, log file is useful - Please post a log with your issue! Here's how... there you can see is the encoder supported or not, isn't it?


----------



## Rogve (Jun 30, 2017)

Made a forum post but cant seem to get help. I did everything and even installed the AMD encoder and i'm getting this bad flickering. ever since my computer updated this graphics card driver that wasn't being used, i cant stream. :/ It something to do with OBS and the AMD Radeon R9 M275x :/


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 30, 2017)

Rogve said:


> Made a forum post but cant seem to get help. I did everything and even installed the AMD encoder and i'm getting this bad flickering. ever since my computer updated this graphics card driver that wasn't being used, i cant stream. :/ It something to do with OBS and the AMD Radeon R9 M275x :/



https://github.com/Xaymar/obs-studio_amf-encoder-plugin/wiki/Guide:-Troubleshooting


----------



## kneechi (Jul 1, 2017)

If I have an NVidia 750 Ti and an A10-6800K, can I force OBS and this plugin to use the APU to render video? I can't seem to install the AMD driver for video cards while the 750 Ti is active. Would I have to disable it and physically switch the hdmi around to the the motherboard's hdmi to get the driver installed?


----------



## kneechi (Jul 1, 2017)

When I get around the install hurdles,  I guess my question is: will this plugin play nice and let me use the A10 APU while the 750Ti is also active?


----------



## Xaymar (Jul 1, 2017)

kneechi said:


> If I have an NVidia 750 Ti and an A10-6800K, can I force OBS and this plugin to use the APU to render video? I can't seem to install the AMD driver for video cards while the 750 Ti is active. Would I have to disable it and physically switch the hdmi around to the the motherboard's hdmi to get the driver installed?



A GTX 750 Ti (if that is your card) has the superior NVENC built in, there is no need for this encoder to be used. 



kneechi said:


> When I get around the install hurdles,  I guess my question is: will this plugin play nice and let me use the A10 APU while the 750Ti is also active?



Yes.


----------



## Yackaro (Jul 3, 2017)

I had the plugin working when I first installed it, but now every time I try to install it does not show up at all in OBS Studio. I've tried reinstalling everything, including OBS itself and even deleting the hard work I put into my scenes. Help!
System is a
Ryzen R7 1700 build on B350 Chipset
NVME boot, 1TB secondary
RX 480 from MSI
Windows 10 Home
*Crimson+ReLive driver... 16.6? Swore I had Crimson 17.x on here... Gonna update back to 17.4.4.
I don't know what happened, it just... it just broke! As in, only option is x264 broke, and even that gives an error when I press record or stream!
* edited in after checking. Might actually be what's wrong, though I don't understand why it backdated itself from the 17.4.4 I know I installed.
Second edit; was the problem, no idea what happened there. Sorry for wasting forum space. This is why I liked NVidia drivers, they didn't do all this weird stuff. Maybe I should've gotten the 1060 equiv...


----------



## Xaymar (Jul 3, 2017)

Yackaro said:


> I had the plugin working when I first installed it, but now every time I try to install it does not show up at all in OBS Studio. I've tried reinstalling everything, including OBS itself and even deleting the hard work I put into my scenes. Help!
> System is a
> Ryzen R7 1700 build on B350 Chipset
> NVME boot, 1TB secondary
> ...



This is a problem with Windows Update, it force installs an older driver over the over the one you have installed because Microsoft knows better.


----------



## seronx (Jul 3, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> This is a problem with Windows Update, it force installs an older driver over the over the one you have installed because Microsoft knows better.


It only forces installs the latest vendor tested driver.  If that is installed, the latest manufacturer driver can be installed over it without worry.

DDU -> Let Windows Update do its things -> Install latest Driver... do windows update, everything is fine.
DDU -> Install latest Driver... do windows update, i bsh ur skul n m8.


----------



## Xaymar (Jul 3, 2017)

seronx said:


> It only forces installs the latest vendor tested driver.  If that is installed, the latest manufacturer driver can be installed over it without worry.
> 
> Blame the vendors, not Microsoft as there is a reason for: \VEN_1002&DEV_6900&_*SUBSYS_11081025&REV_83*_
> Just an example^.



It force installs it starting with Creators Update. This is Microsofts fault as it didn't do that before and workarounds exist.


----------



## Yackaro (Jul 4, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> It force installs it starting with Creators Update.


Explains alot. They always break something with every update. They did better this time than the Anniversary update, but Perfection comes never.


Xaymar said:


> ... and workarounds exist.


I used O&O ShutUp10 to disable Automatic Driver Updates before the Creators' Update, along with a ton of other stuff. After finding out that the Creators' Update changed a bunch of stuff despite me having checked the prevent future changes failsafe toggle in the software, I changed it all back immediately, along with whateber new options were available by cause of the update. 
Every Windows 10 install, I use this software in conjunction with Spybot Anti-Beacon, and I highly recommend both, especially ShutUp10, to anyone and everyone with a copy of Windows 10 that has an internet connection. Really reduces the amount of unneccesary and possibly even personally dangerous telemetry that Microsoft collects


----------



## Alassar (Jul 6, 2017)

Hello. What is wrong with this plugin and how to fix that?

Once I update OBS, AMD Encoder ignores my Bitrate settings. Streamd 400-1000Kbs instead of 35000Kbs. Of course I see pixelazed video. How to fix that?


----------



## Rafael Russo (Jul 11, 2017)

Suslik V said:


> @Rafael Russo, @Xaymar  Also, log file is useful - Please post a log with your issue! Here's how... there you can see is the encoder supported or not, isn't it?



Sorry for the delay

My problem is that i can streaming in 720p30 just fine using elgato hd60, x264 encoder in veryfast preset

I tried to stream in 1080p then i have to change the encoder to intel quicksync because x264 struggles my cpu

The first minutes of 1080p streaming was amazing, but after 10 minutes the capture card image starts to get choppy and struggles....my cpu was about 45%

So i dont know whats the reason...maybe the gpu cant handle 1080p...so i was wondering if i have amd encoder i can solve this problem...


----------



## Xaymar (Jul 11, 2017)

Rafael Russo said:


> Sorry for the delay
> 
> My problem is that i can streaming in 720p30 just fine using elgato hd60, x264 encoder in veryfast preset
> 
> ...



Post a log file and then someone could potentially help you. Our crystal balls are currently out of service.


----------



## Slimber (Jul 15, 2017)

Would this work with the "AMD E2-7110 APU with AMD Radeon R2 Graphics" processor?


----------



## seronx (Jul 16, 2017)

Slimber said:


> Would this work with the "AMD E2-7110 APU with AMD Radeon R2 Graphics" processor?


VCE 2.0 is in Carrizo-L, so yeah.


----------



## formula383 (Jul 16, 2017)

Just wanted to say thank you for all your hard work on obs it really is a great program and being free is just simply amazing!

Also i have question about AMD 290x I have 2 in my system crossfire disabled. Every time i restart my pc i must manually select the secondary card to use for encoding. This is not a big problem just figured i would let someone know as it is there and a nuisance lol. 

The other question i have may not be directly related to obs, however it still makes me wonder. The quality setting is limited for example i can not encode at 1600p (native resolution) nor can i do 60fps. Unless 720p is set. I assume this is party because the gpu can not handle such loads? And that brings me to the next part of my question. If the gpu during games consumes around 200watts (core only) Then how is it the gpu is not able to do higher resolutions for encoding when the encoding gpu only consumes 31watts maximum?

And to further extent would i see a benifit to higher settings with a vega gpu? More over is the Vega FE going to give more encoding power over a "Vega gaming card"? Would it be worth buying a professional card to use? 

I also hear a while back that the old fermi cards had more compute power. Does that mean my old 580gpu (3GB) would do more encoding faster than some of the new cards?

Thanks again for your great work and ty in advance for any help you can provide me :)


----------



## Xaymar (Jul 16, 2017)

formula383 said:


> Just wanted to say thank you for all your hard work on obs it really is a great program and being free is just simply amazing!
> 
> Also i have question about AMD 290x I have 2 in my system crossfire disabled. Every time i restart my pc i must manually select the secondary card to use for encoding. This is not a big problem just figured i would let someone know as it is there and a nuisance lol.



The device selection stores a unique hardware Id. If that changes after rebooting then it won't be able to match the correct devices anymore.



formula383 said:


> The other question i have may not be directly related to obs, however it still makes me wonder. The quality setting is limited for example i can not encode at 1600p (native resolution) nor can i do 60fps. Unless 720p is set. I assume this is party because the gpu can not handle such loads?



If by "quality setting" you mean "Quality Preset: Quality", then your card should be able to do 1440x900 at up to 74 fps. That is assuming no other load on the PCI-E bus or system bus. See here for user submitted peak encoding framerate.



formula383 said:


> And that brings me to the next part of my question. If the gpu during games consumes around 200watts (core only) Then how is it the gpu is not able to do higher resolutions for encoding when the encoding gpu only consumes 31watts maximum?



Please direct hardware related questions to the AMD forum.



formula383 said:


> And to further extent would i see a benifit to higher settings with a vega gpu? More over is the Vega FE going to give more encoding power over a "Vega gaming card"? Would it be worth buying a professional card to use?



No comment as no information on this exists.



formula383 said:


> I also hear a while back that the old fermi cards had more compute power. Does that mean my old 580gpu (3GB) would do more encoding faster than some of the new cards?



GPU is separate from VCE. VCE handles encoding, GPU handles rendering.


----------



## Slimber (Jul 17, 2017)

seronx said:


> VCE 2.0 is in Carrizo-L, so yeah.


Thank you!!!


----------



## probiestreamer (Jul 19, 2017)

This is going to sound incredibly stupid but do I need an AMD GPU to take advantage of this plugin, or is this exclusively for CPU encoding support? Currently using an FX-6300 with a GTX 950 and using GPU encoding would likely look like crap so if I can find a way to ease the strain on this clunker CPU, I'll do it.


----------



## Xaymar (Jul 19, 2017)

probiestreamer said:


> This is going to sound incredibly stupid but do I need an AMD GPU to take advantage of this plugin, or is this exclusively for CPU encoding support? Currently using an FX-6300 with a GTX 950 and using GPU encoding would likely look like crap so if I can find a way to ease the strain on this clunker CPU, I'll do it.



You're right, it sounds incredibly stupid because its answered in the original post.



> Requirements
> 
> CPU: Dual Core 2.0 Ghz Minimum, Quad Core 3.3 Ghz Recommended
> GPU: First Generation VCE Minimum, Third Generation VCE Recommended
> ...



Also if you are recording instead of streaming, use the lossless presets that GPU encoding offers you. If streaming is your goal however you should consider upgrading your CPU or using a dual-pc setup.


----------



## probiestreamer (Jul 19, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> You're right, it sounds incredibly stupid because its answered in the original post.



Gee, how helpful. I wasn't aware that VCE was an AMD exclusive. Also didn't expect to need to click on "troubleshooting" because, you know, troubleshooting is often what you do _after_ you've installed a product. You're a clever one: creating an intentionally ambiguous post so that you can offer up pretentious, condescending responses to questions later. Well played.


----------



## Xaymar (Jul 19, 2017)

probiestreamer said:


> Gee, how helpful. I wasn't aware that VCE was an AMD exclusive. Also didn't expect to need to click on "troubleshooting" because, you know, troubleshooting is often what you do _after_ you've installed a product. You're a clever one: creating an intentionally ambiguous post so that you can offer up pretentious, condescending responses to questions later. Well played.



Excuse you?

1. You had to click on this thread to even post a reply, the original post is what you see first or the plugin page - both have this information.
2. You yourself wrote that it'll sound incredibly stupid and it did.
3. Drop the attitude, this is a forum of volunteers and people doing this for free.
4. Nothing of what i said linked you to the troubleshooting guide.


----------



## probiestreamer (Jul 19, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> Excuse you?
> 
> 1. You had to click on this thread to even post a reply, the original post is what you see first or the plugin page - both have this information.
> 2. You yourself wrote that it'll sound incredibly stupid and it did.
> ...




At no point does your post explicitly state that an AMD GPU is required. Your troubleshooting guide does, however. 
Because I felt like I was missing something and didn't want to state that I found the post ambiguous. 
Pretentiousness.
It's contained within the original post, yeah? You want people to read between the lines of the original post but not your subsequent responses to it? Good grief.


----------



## pitchatan (Jul 20, 2017)

probiestreamer said:


> At no point does your post explicitly state that an AMD GPU is required. Your troubleshooting guide does, however.
> Because I felt like I was missing something and didn't want to state that I found the post ambiguous.
> Pretentiousness.
> It's contained within the original post, yeah? You want people to read between the lines of the original post but not your subsequent responses to it? Good grief.


Get off your high horse...  he agreed with you that your question was stupid as he has been answering the same thing over and over for more than a year now.
All the information you will ever need is available in the documentation, it just takes a couple of minutes of your time to actually go through it, something you clearly did not do.
The only one being pretentious here is you.. the only thing he did was agree with you then give you some advice and for whatever reason you shat your pampers and went into "victim mode" on the drop of a dime.

Fact is you come of as a self important prick with paper thin skin, if that is what you are going for then well done, if not then you should probably revise and calm down a bit.

Or hell just fork his work and do it better and come back and behave like an asshat.. at least then you have done something productive with your time.


----------



## shankly1985 (Jul 20, 2017)

Hello guys
I using AMD R9 290 and streaming at 1080p 60fps using this excellent encoder :D
Am looking to see if I can improve my stream quality I streaming to Youtube and settings I use now are
Quality - Balanced
Rate Control - CBR
Pre-pass - Enabled Full size ---- Not sure what this does Lool
Target Bitrate - 15000 - My upload is 20mbps and I get this target all the time

Now I see under view mode I using Basic atm they is a ton of settings that I after admit I have zero clue about! Is they anything in there worth me enabling?

Thanks


----------



## Fissshie (Jul 20, 2017)

Yo bro

I know this thread is majorly for bug reporting or needing help, but I just wanted to say that I have been using your plugin until 19.0 [I think] (since you know, it was implemented in the actual software). Wanted to say it was extremely helpful and especially since it's free I want to say thank you, bro :)


----------



## Xaymar (Jul 21, 2017)

shankly1985 said:


> Hello guys
> I using AMD R9 290 and streaming at 1080p 60fps using this excellent encoder :D
> Am looking to see if I can improve my stream quality I streaming to Youtube and settings I use now are
> Quality - Balanced
> ...



Pre-pass is not yet implemented in the Driver AMD ships as far as i know. The only way to improve quality is to either use a higher preset (quality instead of balanced), lower keyframe interval or increased bitrate.


----------



## shankly1985 (Jul 22, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> Pre-pass is not yet implemented in the Driver AMD ships as far as i know. The only way to improve quality is to either use a higher preset (quality instead of balanced), lower keyframe interval or increased bitrate.



Thanks


----------



## Surl Aruru (Jul 27, 2017)

Hello... with the new Crimson Driver version 17.7,2 i cant start any record with h265....

Loadlog ...


Spoiler: Loadlog



09:49:01.398: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz
09:49:01.398: CPU Speed: 3311MHz
09:49:01.398: Physical Cores: 4, Logical Cores: 4
09:49:01.398: Physical Memory: 16351MB Total, 10999MB Free
09:49:01.399: Windows Version: 10.0 Build 15063 (revision: 296; 64-bit)
09:49:01.399: Running as administrator: false
09:49:01.399: Aero is Enabled (Aero is always on for windows 8 and above)
09:49:01.399: Portable mode: false
09:49:01.413: OBS 19.0.3 (64bit, windows)
09:49:01.413: ---------------------------------
09:49:01.413: ---------------------------------
09:49:01.413: audio settings reset:
09:49:01.413:     samples per sec: 44100
09:49:01.413:     speakers:        2
09:49:01.416: ---------------------------------
09:49:01.416: Initializing D3D11...
09:49:01.416: Available Video Adapters: 
09:49:01.417:     Adapter 1: Radeon(TM) RX 460 Graphics
09:49:01.417:      Dedicated VRAM: 2091991040
09:49:01.417:      Shared VRAM:    4277733376
09:49:01.418:      output 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}, attached=true
09:49:01.418:      output 2: pos={1920, 304}, size={1366, 768}, attached=true
09:49:01.420: Loading up D3D11 on adapter Radeon(TM) RX 460 Graphics (0)
09:49:01.436: D3D11 loaded successfully, feature level used: 45056
09:49:02.148: ---------------------------------
09:49:02.148: video settings reset:
09:49:02.148:     base resolution:   1920x1080
09:49:02.148:     output resolution: 1920x1080
09:49:02.148:     downscale filter:  Lanczos
09:49:02.148:     fps:               60/1
09:49:02.148:     format:            NV12
09:49:02.149: Audio monitoring device:
09:49:02.149:     name: Standard
09:49:02.149:     id: default
09:49:02.149: ---------------------------------
09:49:02.151: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/chrome_elf.dll' not found, loading of module failed
09:49:02.152: [CoreAudio encoder]: CoreAudio AAC encoder not installed on the system or couldn't be loaded
09:49:02.156: [AMF] Version 2.1.6 loaded (Compiled: 1.4.2.0, Runtime: 1.4.4.0, Library: 1;4;4;0;17.30.1041;201707201852;CL#1437322).
09:49:02.248: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libcef.dll' not found, loading of module failed
09:49:02.248: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libEGL.dll' not found, loading of module failed
09:49:02.248: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libGLESv2.dll' not found, loading of module failed
09:49:02.249: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'obs-browser.dll'
09:49:02.249: [browser_source: 'Version: 1.29.0']
09:49:02.252: LoadLibrary failed for 'nvEncodeAPI64.dll': (null) (126)
09:49:02.413: VLC found, VLC video source enabled
09:49:02.420: No blackmagic support
09:49:02.464: ---------------------------------
09:49:02.464:   Loaded Modules:
09:49:02.464:     win-wasapi.dll
09:49:02.464:     win-mf.dll
09:49:02.464:     win-dshow.dll
09:49:02.464:     win-decklink.dll
09:49:02.464:     win-capture.dll
09:49:02.464:     vlc-video.dll
09:49:02.464:     text-freetype2.dll
09:49:02.464:     rtmp-services.dll
09:49:02.464:     obs-x264.dll
09:49:02.464:     obs-vst.dll
09:49:02.464:     obs-transitions.dll
09:49:02.464:     obs-text.dll
09:49:02.464:     obs-qsv11.dll
09:49:02.464:     obs-outputs.dll
09:49:02.464:     obs-filters.dll
09:49:02.464:     obs-ffmpeg.dll
09:49:02.464:     obs-browser.dll
09:49:02.464:     image-source.dll
09:49:02.464:     frontend-tools.dll
09:49:02.464:     enc-amf.dll
09:49:02.464:     coreaudio-encoder.dll
09:49:02.464: ==== Startup complete ===============================================
09:49:02.470: All scene data cleared


----------



## meredith (Jul 28, 2017)

Hope can fix h.265 issue,I'm use h.265 record almost every day.


----------



## Xaymar (Jul 28, 2017)

Surl Aruru said:


> Hello... with the new Crimson Driver version 17.7,2 i cant start any record with h265....





meredith said:


> Hope can fix h.265 issue,I'm use h.265 record almost every day.



Plugin is not updated for 17.7.2 yet. There are a few changes to the code and there is also a hotfix driver incoming that fixes a crash on stopping HEVC recording. In the meantime downgrade back to 17.7.1.


----------



## Surl Aruru (Jul 29, 2017)

Ah thx a lot for that information....


----------



## meredith (Jul 29, 2017)

New issue here. Driver is 17.7.2 and use H264/AVC Encoder to recording. Watch the recorded video is gray(or green). After some testing, only the use of QP will appear when the problem.

Here is log:
https://gist.github.com/07b8eac4690fd6c7a4982abba7f085a6


----------



## Xaymar (Jul 31, 2017)

meredith said:


> New issue here. Driver is 17.7.2 and use H264/AVC Encoder to recording. Watch the recorded video is gray(or green). After some testing, only the use of QP will appear when the problem.
> 
> Here is log:
> https://gist.github.com/07b8eac4690fd6c7a4982abba7f085a6



Fixed by 2.2.0 which disables Pre-Pass and VBAQ when using Constant QP. Constant QP always has a fixed qp value so using either Pre-Pass and/or VBAQ would break it.



Surl Aruru said:


> Ah thx a lot for that information....



2.2.0 is out, fixing compatibility with driver 17.7.2



shankly1985 said:


> Thanks



Pre-Pass is implemented in 17.7.2 driver and can now be used properly with 2.2.0.


----------



## Xaymar (Jul 31, 2017)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

2.2.0 - Pre-Pass, VBAQ and more fixes!



> With the newly released Driver 17.7.2, AMD fixed many reported issues and added some much wanted features:
> 
> Pre-Pass and VBAQ are finally working,
> H265/HEVC content can distinguish between IDR- and I- Frames
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## meredith (Jul 31, 2017)

Plugin version 2.2.0
Using HEVC recording then stop recording, OBS is crash.
https://gist.github.com/746814859210cb39553ed2aabfb41e24


----------



## Xaymar (Jul 31, 2017)

meredith said:


> Plugin version 2.2.0
> Using HEVC recording then stop recording, OBS is crash.
> https://gist.github.com/746814859210cb39553ed2aabfb41e24



Already reported to AMD, regression bug: https://github.com/GPUOpen-LibrariesAndSDKs/AMF/issues/102


----------



## wwenigma (Jul 31, 2017)

With new AMF encoder, the output bitrate is not stable for streaming. Set it to max 6500kbps and it jumpy, up to 13Mbit/s and down to 1Mbit/s then stable again for a while. CBR/VBR too.

First half is Twitch settings and set to max 6500kbps CBR, second half is "-" settings and same max 6500kbps CBR. It seems average is 6500kbps, but i set it to max....


----------



## Xaymar (Jul 31, 2017)

wwenigma said:


> With new AMF encoder, the output bitrate is not stable for streaming. Set it to max 6500kbps and it jumpy, up to 13Mbit/s and down to 1Mbit/s then stable again for a while. CBR/VBR too.



There has been no change that affects CBR Filler Data for either H264 or H265. Please provide a log file by following the Troubleshooting Guide.


----------



## Gatki (Aug 1, 2017)

Is this a better version of the plugin than the original version OBS? 19.0.3


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 1, 2017)

Gatki said:


> Is this a better version of the plugin than the original version OBS? 19.0.3



This is the plugin in OBS, i just release updates here separately before they get merged into OBS.


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 4, 2017)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

Pre-Pass, VBAQ and more fixes! (Hotfix 1)



> With the newly released Driver 17.7.2, AMD fixed many reported issues and added some much wanted features:
> 
> Pre-Pass and VBAQ are finally working,
> H265/HEVC content can distinguish between IDR- and I- Frames
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## shankly1985 (Aug 8, 2017)

@Xaymar Not sure if you know the answer to this but I ask anyway :D

PUBG no matter the settings I use starts out frame rate lag free and then after around 20 mins or so the FPS will start dropping and then continue to drop resulting in choppy stream.

Now if I use Relive AMD driver I dont get any FPS lag at all it continues 100% of the time smooth gaming.

Why would this be? Both are GPU encoding 15000mbps "doesn't matter that I use here" 1080p 60fps this also doesn't matter.
Thanks


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 8, 2017)

Can't say much without a log file.


----------



## shankly1985 (Aug 8, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> Can't say much without a log file.



Sorry that would help lol This was a log file from other day.

Thanks again


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 8, 2017)

shankly1985 said:


> Sorry that would help lol This was a log file from other day.
> 
> Thanks again




```
02:29:24.388: Output 'adv_stream': Number of lagged frames due to rendering lag/stalls: 8837 (10.9%)
```

Limit the ingame framerate through VSync or other means.


----------



## shankly1985 (Aug 8, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> ```
> 02:29:24.388: Output 'adv_stream': Number of lagged frames due to rendering lag/stalls: 8837 (10.9%)
> ```
> 
> Limit the ingame framerate through VSync or other means.



Thanks will give that a try. 
Does the AMD Relive Driver capture frames from the GPU differently? Or is it just a case of more closed optimisation from AMD themselves?
Its only PUBG that I have this issue with tbh every other game so far OBS AMF has been rock solid.


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 8, 2017)

AMD ReLive can take advantage of in-process encoding and does not have to render an extra scene (though it may do so if configured and will have some of the issues). Most of the performance differences between OBS and GPU vendor recording tools are due to that.


----------



## shankly1985 (Aug 8, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> AMD ReLive can take advantage of in-process encoding and does not have to render an extra scene (though it may do so if configured and will have some of the issues). Most of the performance differences between OBS and GPU vendor recording tools are due to that.



Thanks


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 8, 2017)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

2.2.2 - Pre-Pass, VBAQ and more fixes! (Hotfix 2)



> With the newly released Driver 17.7.2, AMD fixed many reported issues and added some much wanted features:
> 
> Pre-Pass and VBAQ are finally working,
> H265/HEVC content can distinguish between IDR- and I- Frames
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Benman2785 (Aug 11, 2017)

hey guys - can anyone of you with RX 480 or better _AND_ Crimson 17.7.2 _AND_ 'The Division' test one thing for me

when ever i record/stream 'The Division' with 'PrePass' enabled my GPU-Driver & recording crashes 

@Xaymar and me tried to reproduce it with different game - but it only happens with 'The Division'


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 11, 2017)

Benman2785 said:


> hey guys - can anyone of you with RX 480 or better _AND_ Crimson 17.7.2 _AND_ 'The Division' test one thing for me
> 
> when ever i record/stream 'The Division' with 'PrePass' enabled my GPU-Driver & recording crashes
> 
> @Xaymar and me tried to reproduce it with different game - but it only happens with 'The Division'



It doesn't even happen with The Division for me.


----------



## Benman2785 (Aug 11, 2017)

looks like i has to do with HWacc for video on my second screen:

maybe is based on changes in 17.7.2 on: "Improved Game Responsiveness - Up to 31% (50ms) quicker response time using Radeon Software Crimson ReLive Edition 17.7.2 with Tom Clancy’s The Division on the 8GB Radeon RX 580 graphics card than with Radeon Software Crimson ReLive Edition 17.7.1."


----------



## Ignodeus (Aug 13, 2017)

Please help, first time using AMF and I get an error when going to record.  https://gist.github.com/anonymous/99164e51438ae38283e487bc725723a9

EDIT: just found troubleshooting page, why doesnt this support 2560 by 1080 :/ ?


----------



## Benman2785 (Aug 13, 2017)

Ignodeus said:


> Please help, first time using AMF and I get an error when going to record.  https://gist.github.com/anonymous/99164e51438ae38283e487bc725723a9
> 
> EDIT: just found troubleshooting page, why doesnt this support 2560 by 1080 :/ ?



1st - why do you want to use that reso? your viewers will most likely have black bars then...
2nd - afaik AMF doesnt support other then 16:9 - so only AMD can fix that
3rd - do you record locally all for yourself? if not 1st...


----------



## Ignodeus (Aug 13, 2017)

Benman2785 said:


> 1st - why do you want to use that reso? your viewers will most likely have black bars then...
> 2nd - afaik AMF doesnt support other then 16:9 - so only AMD can fix that
> 3rd - do you record locally all for yourself? if not 1st...


1)more field of view, plus its starting to be more popular.
2)that sucks :/
3)wym


----------



## Pupp3tm4st3r (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi,
using OBS for some weeks now I´ve some error since changing my display and the resolution is now 1440p.
When using H264/AVC Encoder (AMD Advanced Media Framework) I now get the following error:



Spoiler: ERROR_LOG



21:44:56.806: CPU Name: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X5650  @ 2.67GHz
21:44:56.806: CPU Speed: 3600MHz
21:44:56.806: Physical Cores: 6, Logical Cores: 12
21:44:56.806: Physical Memory: 16374MB Total, 11581MB Free
21:44:56.806: Windows Version: 10.0 Build 15063 (revision: 296; 64-bit)
21:44:56.806: Running as administrator: false
21:44:56.806: Aero is Enabled (Aero is always on for windows 8 and above)
21:44:56.806: Portable mode: false
21:44:56.827: OBS 20.0.1 (64bit, windows)
21:44:56.827: ---------------------------------
21:44:56.828: ---------------------------------
21:44:56.828: audio settings reset:
21:44:56.828:     samples per sec: 44100
21:44:56.828:     speakers:        2
21:44:56.829: ---------------------------------
21:44:56.829: Initializing D3D11...
21:44:56.829: Available Video Adapters: 
21:44:56.830:     Adapter 1: AMD Radeon (TM) R9 390 Series
21:44:56.830:      Dedicated VRAM: 4270292992
21:44:56.830:      Shared VRAM:    4289781760
21:44:56.830:      output 1: pos={0, 0}, size={2560, 1440}, attached=true
21:44:56.832: Loading up D3D11 on adapter AMD Radeon (TM) R9 390 Series (0)
21:44:56.841: D3D11 loaded successfully, feature level used: 45056
21:44:57.608: ---------------------------------
21:44:57.608: video settings reset:
21:44:57.608:     base resolution:   2560x1440
21:44:57.608:     output resolution: 2560x1440
21:44:57.608:     downscale filter:  Bicubic
21:44:57.608:     fps:               30/1
21:44:57.608:     format:            NV12
21:44:57.609: Audio monitoring device:
21:44:57.609:     name: Standard
21:44:57.609:     id: default
21:44:57.609: ---------------------------------
21:44:57.610: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/chrome_elf.dll' not found, loading of module failed
21:44:57.611: [CoreAudio encoder]: CoreAudio AAC encoder not installed on the system or couldn't be loaded
21:44:57.634: [AMF] Version 2.2.2 loaded (Compiled: 1.4.4.0, Runtime: 1.4.4.0, Library: 1;4;4;0;17.30.1041;201707201852;CL#1437322).
21:44:57.665: [AMF] <Id: 2> Unable to create H265/HEVC encoder, error AMF_ENCODER_NOT_PRESENT (code 36)
21:44:57.704: [AMF] <Id: 4> Unable to create H265/HEVC encoder, error AMF_ENCODER_NOT_PRESENT (code 36)
21:44:57.704: [AMF] [H265/HEVC] Not supported by any GPU, disabling...
21:44:57.713: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libcef.dll' not found, loading of module failed
21:44:57.713: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libEGL.dll' not found, loading of module failed
21:44:57.713: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libGLESv2.dll' not found, loading of module failed
21:44:57.714: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'obs-browser.dll'
21:44:57.714: [browser_source: 'Version: 1.29.0']
21:44:57.716: LoadLibrary failed for 'nvEncodeAPI64.dll': (null) (126)
21:44:57.815: VLC found, VLC video source enabled
21:44:57.817: No blackmagic support
21:44:57.856: ---------------------------------
21:44:57.856:   Loaded Modules:
21:44:57.856:     win-wasapi.dll
21:44:57.856:     win-mf.dll
21:44:57.856:     win-dshow.dll
21:44:57.856:     win-decklink.dll
21:44:57.856:     win-capture.dll
21:44:57.856:     vlc-video.dll
21:44:57.856:     text-freetype2.dll
21:44:57.856:     rtmp-services.dll
21:44:57.856:     obs-x264.dll
21:44:57.856:     obs-vst.dll
21:44:57.856:     obs-transitions.dll
21:44:57.856:     obs-text.dll
21:44:57.856:     obs-qsv11.dll
21:44:57.856:     obs-outputs.dll
21:44:57.856:     obs-filters.dll
21:44:57.856:     obs-ffmpeg.dll
21:44:57.856:     obs-browser.dll
21:44:57.856:     image-source.dll
21:44:57.856:     frontend-tools.dll
21:44:57.856:     enc-amf.dll
21:44:57.856:     coreaudio-encoder.dll
21:44:57.856: ---------------------------------
21:44:57.856: ==== Startup complete ===============================================
21:44:57.857: Service '' not found
21:44:57.859: All scene data cleared
21:44:57.859: ------------------------------------------------
21:44:57.889: WASAPI: Device 'Lautsprecher (Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro)' initialized
21:44:57.899: WASAPI: Device 'Eingang/Mikro (Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro)' initialized
21:44:57.955: adding 46 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 46 milliseconds
21:44:58.087: Switched to scene 'LetsPlay'
21:44:58.087: ------------------------------------------------
21:44:58.087: Loaded scenes:
21:44:58.087: - scene 'LetsPlay':
21:44:58.087:     - source: 'Spielaufnahme' (game_capture)
21:44:58.087:     - source: 'Videoaufnahmegerät' (dshow_input)
21:44:58.087: ------------------------------------------------
21:44:58.199: ---------------------------------
21:44:58.199: [DShow Device: 'Videoaufnahmegerät'] settings updated: 
21:44:58.199:     video device: Microsoft® LifeCam HD-3000
21:44:58.199:     video path: \\?\usb#vid_045e&pid_0810&mi_00#6&2178b29e&0&0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\global
21:44:58.199:     resolution: 640x480
21:44:58.199:     fps: 30.00 (interval: 333333)
21:44:58.199:     format: YUY2
21:45:03.932: rtmp-common.c: [initialize_output] Could not find service ''
21:45:03.933: rtmp-common.c: [initialize_output] Could not find service ''
21:45:03.934: rtmp-common.c: [initialize_output] Could not find service ''
21:45:03.935: rtmp-common.c: [initialize_output] Could not find service ''
21:45:04.028: rtmp-common.c: [initialize_output] Could not find service ''
21:45:05.573: rtmp-common.c: [initialize_output] Could not find service ''
21:45:21.586: Settings changed (outputs)
21:45:21.586: ------------------------------------------------
21:45:25.531: rtmp-common.c: [initialize_output] Could not find service ''
21:45:25.542: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 8> <Plugin::AMD::EncoderH264::SetResolution> Failed to set to 2560x1440, error AMF_OUT_OF_RANGE (code 5)



When using downscale to 1080p everything works fine but in native resolution the recording doesn´t start. The graphics card used is an AMD R9 390X. It used to work with my 1080p monitor. Graphics drivers are up to date, OBS Version is up to date, too.
Any ideas?

Best regards
Simon


----------



## LtRoyalShrimp (Aug 14, 2017)

Interesting tidbit from the AMD Vega GPU whitepaper:

“Vega’s” video encode accelerator also supports today's most
popular formats. It can encode HEVC/H.265 at 1080p240,
1440p120, and 2160p60. Encoding H.264 video is also
supported at 1080p120, 1440p60, and 2160p60. “Vega’s”
ability to encode the H.264 format at 3840x2160 at up to
60Hz is an upgrade from “Polaris,” which tops out at
2160p30


----------



## Benman2785 (Aug 15, 2017)

Ignodeus said:


> 1)more field of view, plus its starting to be more popular.
> 2)that sucks :/
> 3)wym



1. xD - stupid - because 85% of your viewers will have bars - so they wont watch your stream...
2. yeah - kinda
3. if you record locally its ok to not use 16:9 - but for streaming that its not usefull - because, as i said, most of your viewers will have black bars


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 15, 2017)

GCN1 and GCN2 cards do not support resolutions above 1920x1920, for that you would need a GCN3 or newer card. AMF supports anything that the hardware also supports, regardless of aspect ratio. You could have a 1920:1 video if you so desired.


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 16, 2017)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

2.2.3 - Pre-Pass, VBAQ and more fixes! (Hotfix 3)



> With the newly released Driver 17.7.2, AMD fixed many reported issues and added some much wanted features:
> 
> Pre-Pass and VBAQ are finally working,
> H265/HEVC content can distinguish between IDR- and I- Frames
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## GonkGonk (Sep 7, 2017)

How exactly do i use this? I need it because my CPU is trash so i'm encoding with my RX 480.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 7, 2017)

GonkGonk said:


> How exactly do i use this? I need it because my CPU is trash so i'm encoding with my RX 480.



It's the Hardware (AMD) option in simple output mode and the H264/AVC Encoder (AMD Advanced Media Framework) option in advanced output mode. Both will give you an easy to use clean slate to work off of.


----------



## GonkGonk (Sep 7, 2017)

This @Xaymar: https://gyazo.com/ba351187f9a13d6e0794ae6cff0bf5d0 
I was having issues with a grainy / pixelated stream so i had to up my bitrate to 4,500 i'm trying to stream in 720P 30FPS using a RX 480, not sure if it's the bitrate or the plugin is outdated, how can i check the version of the plugin or if it's even enabled i'm confused.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 7, 2017)

GonkGonk said:


> This @Xaymar: https://gyazo.com/ba351187f9a13d6e0794ae6cff0bf5d0
> I was having issues with a grainy / pixelated stream so i had to up my bitrate to 4,500 i'm trying to stream in 720P 30FPS using a RX 480, not sure if it's the bitrate or the plugin is outdated, how can i check the version of the plugin or if it's even enabled i'm confused.



Plugin version is logged to the OBS log, should be easily found if you search for AMF or AMD. Pixelation usually happens from low bitrate or too aggressive downscaling with the wrong scaling filter. From your image it seems that you are Rescaling in the streaming tab instead of the Video options. Rescaling in encoder options seems to be point-sampled (nearest neighbour) for unknown reasons, so I'd recommend scaling in the Video settings (if you even need to downscale at all).


----------



## GonkGonk (Sep 8, 2017)

I did downscale in the video settings, https://gyazo.com/4763ce4c1d4c90c849d66b19b7474e54
@Xaymar


----------



## GonkGonk (Sep 8, 2017)

@Xaymar: https://gist.github.com/59af1beb84a961b644ca49704443e96a


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 8, 2017)

GonkGonk said:


> @Xaymar: https://gist.github.com/59af1beb84a961b644ca49704443e96a



You are already running the latest version. Unfortunately there is no recording or streaming attempt with the encoder, so i can't help you further with that log file.


----------



## GonkGonk (Sep 9, 2017)

What do i need to provide? @Xaymar I'm fairly new to OBS Studio.


----------



## shankly1985 (Sep 9, 2017)

Hello I just got a new VEGA GPU I dont see HEVC option within OBS. I tried reinstalling plugin.

Edit 
Found it under recording, does this option not work for Streaming?

Thanks


----------



## GonkGonk (Sep 9, 2017)

@Xaymar: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/fe52db5c978709d3b83789423ff6cc4d


----------



## LtRoyalShrimp (Sep 10, 2017)

shankly1985 said:


> Hello I just got a new VEGA GPU I dont see HEVC option within OBS. I tried reinstalling plugin.
> 
> Edit
> Found it under recording, does this option not work for Streaming?
> ...


RTMP does not support HEVC.


----------



## shankly1985 (Sep 11, 2017)

LtRoyalShrimp said:


> RTMP does not support HEVC.



Thanks never knew this. Hope Youtube/Twitch support this soon.


----------



## LtRoyalShrimp (Sep 12, 2017)

shankly1985 said:


> Thanks never knew this. Hope Youtube/Twitch support this soon.


YouTube supports google's version of HEVC, VP9. So you could record using HEVC, then using something like handbrake, convert to VP9 and then upload to YouTube. 

Streaming to YouTube does not support VP9 afaik.


----------



## Rafael David (Oct 4, 2017)

Hello, guys, looking for plugins to improve my broadcasts, I got to this plugin, but I noticed that it does not support my VGA (HD 6870, a bit older). I would like to know if there is any other similar plugin that supports my video card.
Thank you.


----------



## LtRoyalShrimp (Oct 5, 2017)

Rafael David said:


> Hello, guys, looking for plugins to improve my broadcasts, I got to this plugin, but I noticed that it does not support my VGA (HD 6870, a bit older). I would like to know if there is any other similar plugin that supports my video card.
> Thank you.


No, your card is too old.


----------



## kjhbond (Oct 18, 2017)

https://gist.github.com/anonymous/59190f944ae0722286a411d7f8771e06

AMF did not work after OBS update.
Because of this, I can not broadcast.


----------



## GabrielZ07 (Oct 19, 2017)

Stream/Recording doesn't work on the lastest 17.10 Fall Update October 16 drivers. It gives the following error
---------------------------
Failed to start streaming
---------------------------
Starting the output failed.  Please check the log for details.

Note: If you are using the NVENC or AMD encoders, make sure your video drivers are up to date.
---------------------------
OK   
---------------------------

And the error in the log is the following 

16:19:26.721: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 11> <Plugin::AMD::EncoderH264::GetCommonLowLatencyInternal> Failed to retrieve value, error AMF_INVALID_ARG (code 4)


----------



## casillias (Oct 20, 2017)

Yup Beta-Fall-Update-Oct16 does't work with AMF.. any terms when it will be fixed? Cause personally for me this beta driver work much better of not beta)


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 23, 2017)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

2.2.4 - Pre-Pass, VBAQ and more fixes! (Hotfix 4)



> With the newly released Driver 17.7.2, AMD fixed many reported issues and added some much wanted features:
> 
> 
> Pre-Pass and VBAQ are finally working,
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ChronologicalGamer (Oct 23, 2017)

To the OP of this thread: How do I properly extract AMF to my OBS Installation Folder? I just DL'd the entire plugin.


----------



## wwenigma (Oct 23, 2017)

DL link bad, https://github.com/Xaymar/obs-studi...ad/2.2.3/AMD-Encoder-for-OBS-Studio.2.2.4.exe

Good link: https://github.com/Xaymar/obs-studi...ad/2.2.4/AMD-Encoder-for-OBS-Studio.2.2.4.exe

Typo: 2.2.3 instead 2.2.4 :)


----------



## Nicholas Josey-T.D.B [YT] (Oct 23, 2017)

so do we just install it on top of our existing obs installation im just asking because i dont want to mess up my obs installation


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 27, 2017)

ChronologicalGamer said:


> To the OP of this thread: How do I properly extract AMF to my OBS Installation Folder? I just DL'd the entire plugin.



Use the installer if you do not know how to install zip/7z plugins.


----------



## Nicholas Josey-T.D.B [YT] (Oct 28, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> Use the installer if you do not know how to install zip/7z plugins.


Thanks, also my gpu is not showing up in the amf encoder only my amd cpu is i have a amd gpu and cpu my gpu is a amd r5 m330 and my cpu is a amd radeon a6-7310 apu with radeon r4 graphics


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 28, 2017)

Nicholas Josey-T.D.B [YT] said:


> Thanks, also my gpu is not showing up in the amf encoder only my amd cpu is i have a amd gpu and cpu my gpu is a amd r5 m330 and my cpu is a amd radeon a6-7310 apu with radeon r4 graphics



Without a log file I can't say much here. In case of a laptop, you might have some power saving options in the driver that disable the dedicated GPU, resulting in OBS Studio not being able to see it.


----------



## Nicholas Josey-T.D.B [YT] (Oct 30, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> Without a log file I can't say much here. In case of a laptop, you might have some power saving options in the driver that disable the dedicated GPU, resulting in OBS Studio not being able to see it.


Here Is The Latest Log:


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 30, 2017)

Nicholas Josey-T.D.B [YT] said:


> Here Is The Latest Log:




```
19:34:11.186: Initializing OpenGL...
19:34:12.051: OpenGL version: 4.5.13491 Compatibility Profile Context 22.19.662.4
19:34:12.051: Warning: The OpenGL renderer is currently in use.  On windows, the OpenGL renderer can decrease capture performance due to the lack of specific features used to maximize capture performance.  The Direct3D 11 renderer is recommended instead.
```

Turn off OpenGL.

As for the rest of the log, I'll need one where you started OBS with the parameters: --verbose --unfiltered_log . You can just append them to the OBS Shortcut in your start menu, or copy the shortcut and change that one instead.


----------



## Nicholas Josey-T.D.B [YT] (Nov 1, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> ```
> 19:34:11.186: Initializing OpenGL...
> 19:34:12.051: OpenGL version: 4.5.13491 Compatibility Profile Context 22.19.662.4
> 19:34:12.051: Warning: The OpenGL renderer is currently in use.  On windows, the OpenGL renderer can decrease capture performance due to the lack of specific features used to maximize capture performance.  The Direct3D 11 renderer is recommended instead.
> ...



I Opened OBS With The parameters, log is  attached


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 1, 2017)

Nicholas Josey-T.D.B [YT] said:


> I Opened OBS With The parameters, log is  attached



OBS itself only sees the R4 card, which means that OBS is running as "Power Saving", hiding the dedicated GPU from it until this is changed by the driver or you. Here is an official guide by AMD on this topic: https://community.amd.com/docs/DOC-1581#jive_content_id_Configuring_Switchable_Graphics


----------



## Nicholas Josey-T.D.B [YT] (Nov 1, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> OBS itself only sees the R4 card, which means that OBS is running as "Power Saving", hiding the dedicated GPU from it until this is changed by the driver or you. Here is an official guide by AMD on this topic: https://community.amd.com/docs/DOC-1581#jive_content_id_Configuring_Switchable_Graphics



i have tried running it on my gpu but obs wont run it does not open and just crashes with a warning windows to say that obs has crashed


----------



## Nicholas Josey-T.D.B [YT] (Nov 2, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> OBS itself only sees the R4 card, which means that OBS is running as "Power Saving", hiding the dedicated GPU from it until this is changed by the driver or you. Here is an official guide by AMD on this topic: https://community.amd.com/docs/DOC-1581#jive_content_id_Configuring_Switchable_Graphics



OBS Crashes when set to use my gpu.. logs are attached


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 2, 2017)

Nicholas Josey-T.D.B [YT] said:


> OBS Crashes when set to use my gpu.. logs are attached



Your dedicated GPU has no VCE unit. This could be due to missing drivers or the drivers themselves not being installed for the GPU.


----------



## Clay G Clement (Nov 6, 2017)

*Hi Xaymar I wanted to thank you for working hard on this. Specially with keeping up on updates as things change in drivers and such. I was just wondering. I know there was an OBS Studio update "OBS Studio 20.1.1: Fixed the AMD encoder not working with the AMD ReLive 17.10+ drivers" and it all installed fine, then I made sure I was absolutely using the most recent release you had for VCE. My R9 380 (VCE 3.0) works on NV12 and RGB color space. But my R9 390 (VCE 2.0) will only record in NV12, if I try and use RGB, or any other color space it will just screen flicker, state it is recording, but not record anything and I have to use task manager to close out OBS studio. Is this a known issue, and if so is there a work around?*


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 6, 2017)

@Clay G Clement Only NV12 is supported, any other Color Format will be converted to NV12 if supported by the driver.


----------



## Clay G Clement (Nov 6, 2017)

Ok.


----------



## Nicholas Josey-T.D.B [YT] (Nov 10, 2017)

Hey, @Xaymar i installed drivers for my amd apu and gpu but obs still wont open the amd driver installer appears to install drivers for both my apu and gpu but the installer said it would only install the display driver and the hdmi audio driver, it only shows those two drivers are avalible to install,  should i do a clean install or do you have any suggestions, logs are attached


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 10, 2017)

Nicholas Josey-T.D.B [YT] said:


> Hey, @Xaymar i installed drivers for my amd apu and gpu but obs still wont open the amd driver installer appears to install drivers for both my apu and gpu but the installer said it would only install the display driver and the hdmi audio driver, it only shows those two drivers are avalible to install,  should i do a clean install or do you have any suggestions, logs are attached



Clean Install might help, but make sure to install the drivers from AMD.


----------



## aquamacho (Nov 16, 2017)

Hello Xaymar.
Sorry if someone is asked  this already, but how exactly *multi* gpu recording\streaming works?
I think that i might be wrong (as always :D) but im assuming that main Gpu in slot_0 will be working on rendering the game with main monitor connected to it, and gpu in the slot_1 will be recording with the second monitor connected to it, right?
So if yes, the questions my are:
Do i need same exact Gpu's (two 7770 for example) with the same VCE versions? Or it can be different second Gpu perhabs with better VCE version?
Can GCN 1.0 even do it?
Do i need the CrossFireX bridge connecting GPU's?
Will it make a performance better?
Thx.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 16, 2017)

aquamacho said:


> Sorry if someone is asked  this already, but how exactly *multi* gpu recording\streaming works?


It's actually really simple, since OBS always downloads the encoded frame into RAM. All the plugin does is selecting the proper GPU to uploading this frame to, and then calls the appropriate encode functionality. From there on it goes back to RAM and then to OBS outputs (recording, streaming).



aquamacho said:


> I think that i might be wrong (as always :D) but im assuming that main Gpu in slot_0 will be working on rendering the game with main monitor connected to it, and gpu in the slot_1 will be recording with the second monitor connected to it, right?


If you only have DirectX 9 available, then this is the setup you need, as DirectX 9 can only see GPUs with an active monitor on it. Otherwise you can have both monitors on the primary GPU.



aquamacho said:


> Do i need same exact Gpu's (two 7770 for example) with the same VCE versions?


No, this is only if you want to do Crossfire.



aquamacho said:


> Or it can be different second Gpu perhabs with better VCE version?


Yes. It's actually recommended to always use the best available VCE generation card that you have (VCE4 > VCE3 > VCE2 > VCE1).



aquamacho said:


> Can GCN 1.0 even do it?


Any VCE enabled card can do multi-gpu encoding.



aquamacho said:


> Do i need the CrossFireX bridge connecting GPU's?


No.



aquamacho said:


> Will it make a performance better?


Possibly. Largely depends on if your main GPU is starved for PCI-E bandwidth or if you want to encode multiple things side by side.


----------



## drg70595 (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi there just got a quick question.

For this plugin, would it be better to install the VS 2015 from these:

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=48145

Or would it be better to install the VS 2015 Update 3 from here:

https://www.visualstudio.com/vs/older-downloads/

Does it make much of a difference at all?


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 17, 2017)

drg70595 said:


> Hi there just got a quick question.
> 
> For this plugin, would it be better to install the VS 2015 from these:
> 
> ...



The former (Redistributables). The latter is only for when you want to develop or modify the plugin to do what you want.


----------



## drg70595 (Nov 17, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> The former (Redistributables). The latter is only for when you want to develop or modify the plugin to do what you want.



Ok thanks.


----------



## BornDownUnder (Nov 18, 2017)

drg70595 said:


> Hi there just got a quick question.
> 
> For this plugin, would it be better to install the VS 2015 from these:
> 
> ...



Microsoft would be the best place as they should always have the most compatible and latest updates available. Though this is entirely at the discretion of the developer of any software as to the libraries they used and where they sourced them from. If you have need of VS libraries in order to have functionality of this plugin, be sure to follow the directions of the plugin developer (Same for any software you use)

Edit: zzz @ being sick and not doing F5 on a tab I had pulled up a while ago...


----------



## Nicholas Josey-T.D.B [YT] (Nov 18, 2017)

drg70595 said:


> Hi there just got a quick question.
> 
> For this plugin, would it be better to install the VS 2015 from these:
> 
> ...



hi drg70595 i already have visual studio redistributes 2015 installed on my system.

@drg70595 also i cant install vs studio 2015 redistributes by itself because the installer keeps saying i could not install it, maybe its because of the other multiple installations installed from other software

hey @Xaymar i don't know if this info will be helpful but my video editing software (hitfilm express 2017) renders videos perfectly fine when set to use my gpu, the same gpu that obs crashes on

@Xaymar  i went ahead with uninstalling the amd drivers and then reinstalling them and i'm still having the problem with obs crashing on my gpu

i managed to get obs running on my gpu by disabling my apus graphics, now i just have to check obs settings @Xaymar

@Xaymar everything seems fine i just need to do a test recording tomorrow


----------



## 3Necromancer (Nov 18, 2017)

how to check what version of the AMF i have installed?


----------



## Nicholas Josey-T.D.B [YT] (Nov 18, 2017)

@3Necromancer i don't know but maybe it will say it in programs and features in control panel

hey @Xaymar since i have found a workaround and i am able to get into obs the amf encoder seems to be disabling itself and as far as im aware my gpu is in the supported hardware list in version 1.2.0rc1 the options show but it fails to record in 2.2.4 i cant find any amf related settings anywhere in obs

GPU: AMD Radeon R5 M330

Workaround: disabling the apu graphics in device manager when using obs so my laptop has to use the gpu

@Xaymar im running obs with the --verbose --unfiltered_log parameters and now this is showing up in the settings im using version 2.2.4








@Xaymar i have tried recording with my APU's graphics disabled and it fails to start recording i have attached all the logs from the 19th to 20th of november And as far as im aware my gpu (Amd Radeon R5 M330) is supported by your plugin i read through one log and apparently the plugin is disabling itself because no supported gpu is found but my gpu is supported

Hardware Support List


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 1, 2017)

Nicholas Josey-T.D.B [YT] said:


> @Xaymar i have tried recording with my APU's graphics disabled and it fails to start recording i have attached all the logs from the 19th to 20th of november And as far as im aware my gpu (Amd Radeon R5 M330) is supported by your plugin i read through one log and apparently the plugin is disabling itself because no supported gpu is found but my gpu is supported



You do not have any AMD driver installed. Additionally, please use the edit post functionality in the future, it does not help anyone if you multipost several times after another.

Edit: Oh and reinstall OBS completely, how did you even manage to have two different versions of the plugin running at the same time?


----------



## JuriHanIsMyWaifu (Dec 8, 2017)

Hi nicejob on the plug in but can I ask why i can't select the h. 264 amd option? All i get is the usual h. 264. 
My graphics card is an AMD Radeon r7 200 series and i have also installed microsoft c++ 2015 and have the latest drivers and latest obs studio, please help me.


----------



## JuriHanIsMyWaifu (Dec 8, 2017)

Hi nicejob on the plug in but can I ask why i can't select the h. 264 amd option? All i get is the usual h. 264. 
My graphics card is an AMD Radeon r7 200 series and i have also installed microsoft c++ 2015 and have the latest drivers and latest obs studio, please help me.


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 8, 2017)

@JuriHanIsMyWaifu Please read the troubleshooting guide, it's designed to exactly help solve problems like that. Without any information the Troubleshooting Guide gives you, the best I can say is that your GPU does not have a VCE or HEVC unit.


----------



## BornDownUnder (Dec 8, 2017)

@JuriHanIsMyWaifu If you cannot find your video card model on the page in the link below, it does not have support for this plugin:
https://github.com/Xaymar/obs-studio_amf-encoder-plugin/wiki/Hardware-Support


----------



## JuriHanIsMyWaifu (Dec 9, 2017)

I used the AMF speedtest and this is what I got (caps.txt), can someone break it down for me?
I also used the Media SDK version and got it to show the encoder but when I record it it crashes and i took a look at the log file and this is what I found (attached below)
thanks in advance


----------



## BornDownUnder (Dec 9, 2017)

@JuriHanIsMyWaifu 
Unfortunately your video adapter is not supported for encoding using VCE, for a comparison here is my AMF SpeedTest Caps.txt and the last logfile of mine where I did some recordings.

Also, the SDK version is for development use for branches of the plugin, not end-user.


----------



## JuriHanIsMyWaifu (Dec 10, 2017)

@BornDownUnder 
Oh so that's what's wrong, I really appreciate the time and effort you used to help answer my questions as I am brain dead when it comes to these types of things, thank you again for your time good sir!


----------



## BornDownUnder (Dec 11, 2017)

No problem at all and thank you for the appreciation!


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 13, 2017)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

2.3.1 - The Blacklist and imroved support for Replay Buffer



> It unfortunately had to come to this. The plugin now finally blacklists older drivers, as it otherwise would turn into an unmaintainable mess trying to support everything back to 16.11.5, the first driver that had AMD AMF support. That means that from this day on, all future versions will only work with a minimum runtime version of 1.4.6.0. So if you're still using an older driver: What are you doing? Update already!
> 
> In addition to that, the plugin should now work better with the new...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Shafski (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi, I was wondering if my desktop/graphics card has support for this?

AMD A8-6600K 3.9GHz Quad Core APU with Radeon HD 8570D graphics


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 14, 2017)

@Shafski According to AMD, the SoC CPU/GPU combo you have supports VCE. If you have updated your GPU driver to the most recent version on amd.com you should be able to use the plugin.


----------



## Shafski (Dec 15, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> @Shafski According to AMD, the SoC CPU/GPU combo you have supports VCE. If you have updated your GPU driver to the most recent version on amd.com you should be able to use the plugin.



Ah I have the 16.2.1 Crimson Beta Drivers, trying to install anything newer it doesn't allow me as shown below. I can download the newest driver but when I run the installer I am not given the option to actually install the newer driver. I'm not sure if updates for my APU/GPU or whatever it is were discontinued(?). It's a real shame! I used to use the VCE fork by jacun to stream and it ran really well for me so was looking forward to this, and would even be a donator as this kind of thing really makes a difference to my life. I guess upgrading my graphics card is the only option?


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 18, 2017)

@Shafski Looks like it. Your APU may only support the Media SDK based version, which you can download here. Please note that Media SDK has been abandoned by AMD and replaced by AMF SDK, so I can not update that version. You'll be on your own with any issues you find while using it.


----------



## densma (Jan 13, 2018)

Hi guys,
              I only have CQP for streaming on my system, no CBR/VBR. The recording have CQP, CBR, VBR and VBRLAT.
Whats recommended streaming settings for CQP? The only options are i-frame and p-frame value 0-51


----------



## densma (Jan 13, 2018)

nevermind.... i have to select another preset to see other options


----------



## CYP (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi guys,
since x264 is not a option for me got a 
- intel quick sync v2 
or
- rx 480 what is the best for streaming on twitch @6000bitrate ?

thx for all replies


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 19, 2018)

Both are equally bad. Intel QSV and AMD AMF are equivalent to setting x264 ultrafast with ~40% of the superfast options applied. If you want to go for lower CPU usage, but potentially higher CPU temps, which causes throttling, use Intel QSV. Otherwise use the encoder your GPU (AMD, Nvidia) has to offer.


----------



## PHB (Jan 20, 2018)

Hello Everybody,

I'm glad to find a forum that discuss the AMF. 

Actually I'm new to the "recording scene" and I have an issue where I could need some help from specialists :-) 

I'm recording diffrent games without any trouble, but with the game PUBG my X264 settings seems not to be good enough and the videos get laggy. So I tried out the H265 HEVC encoder using my RX VEGA 64 GPU. The thing is, whichever settings I'm using, the videos are extremly laggy. 
So, to compare the result, I tried out the AMD Relive software to make a capture and it worked fine, no lags at all. 

At this point, I should tell you, that im trying to record videos in 3440x1440, with 60fps.  
GPU: RX VEGA 64
CPU: Ryzen 7 1700

My question is, why is the recording working fine in Relive, but in OBS the resulsts are horrible? What am I doing wrong? Which setting should I use?

I hope anyone can help me out. If anything is not clear enough, just ask :-) 


Greetings from PHB.


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 20, 2018)

@PHB ReLive does on-GPU encoding while OBS first downloads the frame to RAM, does some postprocessing if necessary, and then sends it off to whichever encoder. You should leave about 20% GPU usage free for OBS to do it's basic work for this reason until on-GPU encoding is possible in OBS.


----------



## PHB (Jan 20, 2018)

@Xaymar 
Thank you for your quick respond. So I think its not possible to record such a hungry game in that resolution with 60 fps in OBS. I would never reach to have 20% left GPU resources for OBS. 
Do you have any idea if they try to implement an on-GPU encoding option for AMD-GPUs? I mean, Nvidia is included, isn't it?


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 20, 2018)

There is no pure GPU (direct-on-GPU) encoding in OBS, for any platform. OBS always downloads the frame and then sends it to the encoders. I don't know about future plans for libobs.


----------



## PHB (Jan 20, 2018)

Okay. Thank you for your help Xaymar!


----------



## Christopher Holt (Jan 27, 2018)

can someone help me? my A10-7700K used to GPU encode perfectly until it justed stopped. can someone help me? i've been looking for weeks!
https://gist.github.com/2c7cfabad02ee81f35b137b422c7da72


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 28, 2018)

Christopher Holt said:


> can someone help me? my A10-7700K used to GPU encode perfectly until it justed stopped. can someone help me? i've been looking for weeks!
> https://gist.github.com/2c7cfabad02ee81f35b137b422c7da72



The version 1.2.0 is not supported, it is merely there for users who are running cards that can't update to recent drivers that contain AMF.


----------



## Matthew Tait (Jan 29, 2018)

Hello, I would like to ask if the following graphics card is supported: Radeon HD Graphics 1.65 GHz.
My friend is trying to get hardware encoding to work on his laptop (so it doesn't ramp up his CPU usage from software encoding as his CPU is kinda terrible). If it is supported, then we are actually at a loss as we cannot get the plugin to work for him at all, even after updating his drivers and installing all dependencies. I would greatly appreciate some help/advice on this matter.


----------



## seronx (Jan 29, 2018)

Matthew Tait said:


> Hello, I would like to ask if the following graphics card is supported: Radeon HD Graphics 1.65 GHz.


The AMD E-450 integrated GPU is not supported.  It does not have the VCE logic.


----------



## Matthew Tait (Jan 29, 2018)

seronx said:


> The AMD E-450 integrated GPU is not supported.  It does not have the VCE logic.



I assume this means there is no way to get OBS to allow hardware encoding with this GPU? (Apologies if I seem a tad dense, never worked with integrated graphics myself, by the time I became interested in PC hardware, my own PC had a Radeon HD 7850)


----------



## Gatki (Jan 30, 2018)

Version 2.3.1 amf included OBS 21.0.1?


----------



## Araviel (Jan 30, 2018)

Is the rx 580 8gb supported please ?


----------



## BornDownUnder (Jan 31, 2018)

@Matthew Tait 
Unfortunately not, it doesn't have the dedicated architecture needed to run the VCE functions that are called when using h264 encoding via AMD AMF/VCE.
@Araviel 
The RX 580 8GB is fully supported and uses VCE3.4 architecture. To see potential capabilities for your card, see the link below:
https://github.com/Xaymar/obs-studio_amf-encoder-plugin/wiki/Hardware-VCE3.4


----------



## Matthew Tait (Feb 2, 2018)

Thank you very much for your help @seronx & @BornDownUnder 
It's a tad disappointing, but there's nothing that can be done. Luckily, we have found a way to get recording to somewhat work without hardware encoding. Again, much thanks.


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 6, 2018)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

2.3.2 - Changes to the Blacklist, Out-of-Process AMF Capability testing and more



> The Blacklist introduced with 2.3.0 unfortunately had the side effect that all Windows 8 users were no longer able to use the plugin and had to downgrade. With this version, the blacklist is instead now a warning written into the log file. This is all thanks to @jp9000's work on moving the initial AMF Capability test into a different process, stopping broken drivers from crashing OBS Studio.
> 
> Not only that, but a bunch of previously unidentified issues...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Icininja (Feb 11, 2018)

Xaymar said:


> This plugin adds support for encoding using dedicated AMD Hardware to the Open Source streaming and recording software called  ‘Open Broadcaster Software Studio’ by Jim and a “few” other people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not too good with programs and files on computers but i'm still knowledgeable enough to follow instructions so can you please give me step by step instructions of what to do? I have an AMD Rx 480 and I believe that this program is to help me record? Like i said im not too good with files. My main issue i want to solve is that my graphics card becomes really slow when i record videos during game play on games such as PUBG.


----------



## Excel-081 (Mar 9, 2018)

https://gist.github.com/8e7b4fd94f5cb5c715500956ab5b2451 my OBS won't start recording, it said "starting ouput failed, make sure your video driver up to date." My amd driver is adrenalin 18.2.1, obs version 21.0.1, and i'm using AMF 2.3.2. I'm using X550IU laptop with AMD APU FX9830p and RX 460 4Gb.


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 9, 2018)

@Excel-081 If you haven't gone through the Troubleshooting Guide (linked in the original post), go through it now. The encoder initialition is failing, likely due to other settings (Color format, range, resolution, framerate, ...).


----------



## Excel-081 (Mar 10, 2018)

@Xaymar but my setting is fine before i updated my AMD driver to Adrenalin. My previous version that i use for recording are Crimson Relive 17.7.2, OBS 19.0.3 , AMF 2.1.6. It works fine with that setting


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 10, 2018)

@Excel-081 But they clearly aren't fine anymore and the error is from the AMF API not initializing due to something wron with the settings named above.


----------



## Excel-081 (Mar 11, 2018)

Thanks @Xaymar my problem is solved. I re-install my driver, now my OBS and AMF work well again. AMF is a great plugin.


----------



## BetaAlphaDelta (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi @Xaymar I was wondering under what kind of scenarios would it be best to enable the multi-threading option of the plugin?


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 14, 2018)

@BetaAlphaDelta If you have a CPU that was made in the last 15 years, none. The option simply splits an already very simple workload into multiple threads, resulting in higher latency and higher CPU usage, but across multiple cores if that option is enabled. There are no CPUs that can't handle the single-core load that the plugin has (which is barely 1% of an i5-4690).


----------



## Nicholas Josey-T.D.B [YT] (May 5, 2018)

@Xaymar its been a long time since i posted here but i'm now using your latest version of the amf encoder and i get this in a log, obs no longer crashes but i cant see an option for the amf encoder even when set to use my dedicated gpu and not my integrated graphics. Im guessing i cant use the amf encoder because of a amf error


----------



## Xaymar (May 6, 2018)

@Nicholas Josey-T.D.B [YT] Unfortunately a crash at that stage means that there's really been a critical error which would otherwise cause OBS to crash. Usually these are driver crashes, so you should report these directly to AMD *after *verifying that the following is true:

You are running the latest Windows 10 Version (run Windows Update, let it update, and reboot - repeat until no more updates are available).
You are running a clean install of the latest Stable or Optional Game Ready Driver, which is currently 18.2.1 for your GPU, alternative if you like experimenting you could also try the 18.4.1 optional driver. Remember that you need to run Display Driver Uninstaller first, otherwise you will likely end up with an unclean install - especially if your previous driver install was already unclean.
Test with an older version of the plugin. While this likely won't fix the crash, it will produce a crash log that shows what went wrong at the time.


----------



## AncuL (Jun 25, 2018)

will there be support for Radeon R5 M430?


----------



## Xaymar (Jun 26, 2018)

@AncuL Support for GPUs and APUs is up to AMD. If the Hardware does not support VCE or HEVC encoding, it can't be supported.


----------



## Sacarto (Jun 28, 2018)

hi @Xaymar 

I was reading the publications about the loss and the bitrate peaks (the last thing I found was from 2017) because have a similar problem.
I am trying to streming a game (dayz) but the problem is the foliage since it looks very pixelated when it is moving (with the qpmax = 51 it is awful).
My settings with rx 480 + radeon 18.6.1 + obs 21.1.2:


Quality preset          = balanced
Profile                      = main
Profile lvl                  = 4.2
rate control method = CBR
Target bitrate           = 6000
QPmin                     = 18
QPmax                    = 38
Filler data                = enable
Frame skipping       = disable
Vbv buffer(manual) =6000
keyframe interval    = 2,00
Video api                = direct3d 11
Opencl transfer      =disable
Opencl conversion =disable
view mode advanced


With this configuration I have peaks of 7k and sometimes 8k but it is acceptable for me, I can stream, the problem is in the quality.
I was trying all kinds of configurations but when I get off qpmax = 36-37 the bitrate goes crazy with peaks of up to 20k
Did you manage to find some stable and good quality configuration like qpmin = 18 and (qpmax = 36 or less)?


----------



## Xaymar (Jul 21, 2018)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

2.4.1 - Stability Improvements



> A new version, but it's merely a few stability improvements. A crash on missing D3D11 or D3D9 has been fixed, capability testing always writes supported GPUs to the log file and the H264 and H265 encoder now follow the specification of the codec and set Profile, Level and Tier before Resolution and Frame Rate - which might actually improve support for higher resolution and frame rate capture.
> 
> *Hotfix 1:* Additional stability improvements by fixing a crash with a very old driver...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Xaymar (Jul 24, 2018)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

2.4.2 - Stability Improvements (Hotfix 2)



> A new version, but it's merely a few stability improvements. A crash on missing D3D11 or D3D9 has been fixed, capability testing always writes supported GPUs to the log file and the H264 and H265 encoder now follow the specification of the codec and set Profile, Level and Tier before Resolution and Frame Rate - which might actually improve support for higher resolution and frame rate capture.
> 
> Hotfix 1: Additional stability improvements by fixing a crash with a very old driver.
> Hotfix 2: Fix...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## TofuCrushKing (Jul 28, 2018)

Hello everybody, 
I'm totally new to this whole streaming thing and while testing out different things I stumbled upon this plugin. 
Now I'm aware that OBS has already an option to use AMD VCE as an encoding option, 
so is there any advantage of installing this plugin? 
Or is it for users using older versions or OBS classic etc. ?


----------



## Suslik V (Jul 28, 2018)

@TofuCrushKing This is the the plugin that shipped with the OBS Studio. Plugin can be updated  more frequently than OBS Studio itself (until now you need to update it manually if you what to have most recent version).


----------



## TofuCrushKing (Jul 29, 2018)

Suslik V said:


> @TofuCrushKing This is the the plugin that shipped with the OBS Studio. Plugin can be updated  more frequently than OBS Studio itself (until now you need to update it manually if you what to have most recent version).



I see. I'm still not a serious user so I'll just stick with OBS Studio for now. 
Thank you for the reply!


----------



## peachpit (Aug 4, 2018)

How do I uninstall this plugin? 

I was told I need to choose the right dll files to remove, so if that's really the only way to do it a list of dll files would help too.

thanks


----------



## peachpit (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm guessing part of it is the enc-amf.dll & enc-amf.pdb files in my obs-plugins\32bit folder, but what about the 64bit folder?

Does it install anywhere else on my system?

Thanks


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 4, 2018)

If you installed the plugin through the installer, then just using the uninstaller will work fine. For a full list of files created by the plugin and the relative path, take a look at the .zip file.


----------



## SO7iD (Aug 19, 2018)

OBS is now crashing immediately after I hit the stream button. This started happening after I installed LG monitor drivers and the LG "OnScreen Control" software. I have since uninstalled the LG drivers and software, reinstalled OBS, installed the newest version of OBS while deleting old settings, reinstalled drivers with DDL, installed newest drivers with DDL. Still nothing. Please help!


----------



## Suslik V (Aug 19, 2018)

@SO7iD Try to update your intel's video driver first.


----------



## LecuacK (Aug 25, 2018)

Hello, i got this error and i dont know how to fix it, so i need some help.


----------



## Suslik V (Aug 26, 2018)

@LecuacK post regular log too (%APPDATA%\obs-studio\logs) and try to update you AMD video driver manually.


----------



## Kevin Ross (Aug 30, 2018)

SO7iD said:


> OBS is now crashing immediately after I hit the stream button. This started happening after I installed LG monitor drivers and the LG "OnScreen Control" software. I have since uninstalled the LG drivers and software, reinstalled OBS, installed the newest version of OBS while deleting old settings, reinstalled drivers with DDL, installed newest drivers with DDL. Still nothing. Please help!



I'm not the developer, but I looked in your crash log, and it's crashing in the Intel driver.  I recently had a similar situation, where I switched from an Intel CPU to AMD, but the Intel drivers were still lingering around.  Purging the system of the Intel drivers fixed the problem for me.  Now I'm able to encode with the AMD APU (Ryzen 5 2400g) without problems!


----------



## encoreblade (Sep 11, 2018)

Is there any support to get this to work on a macOS system?  I run macOS 10.13.6 High Sierra via a Hackintosh equipped with an i5 4590 and an AMD RX 480.  I want to start recording/streaming some live music session which is CPU heavy, so I was hoping to have a way to leave the encoding to my GPU.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 11, 2018)

I don't know. AMD just released Vulkan support for the SDK, which also allows you to use Linux-based OS's with amdgpu pro drivers, but I am not using one of their whitelisted OSs, so their drivers do not install for me. An alternative is to use mesa/opensource drivers, which have the H264 and H265 encoders and decoders exposed via VAAPI and then use the VAAPI plugin work: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/experimental-ffmpeg-vaapi-plugin.61529/


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 25, 2018)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

2.5.0 - New AMF SDK and code cleanup



> The plugin has been updated to the new 1.4.9.0 AMF SDK, which should make newer drivers work better with the plugin. Additionally some code cleanup has been done in order to reduce the work necessary for a Linux supporting build in the future - however there is no clear date on this yet. Various other errors were also fixed that could have caused crashes during startup, encoding and shutdown.
> 
> For developers: The project now has clang-format support and cppcheck built in, which should reduce...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## PCMan123 (Sep 25, 2018)

Can somebody help 
my OBS chrashes saying " an unspecified error has occured while recording "when i use my amd encoder to record, and is now starting to crash even with x264.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 28, 2018)

PCMan123 said:


> Can somebody help
> my OBS chrashes saying " an unspecified error has occured while recording "when i use my amd encoder to record, and is now starting to crash even with x264.



This is likely unrelated to the AMD encoder, you might have more luck in the generic windows support forum.


----------



## Kolvorok (Sep 28, 2018)

Just asking if there is any news on AMD support for OBS on Macs... has anything changed? How can I make use of my AMD GPU to encode?


----------



## LaughterOnWater (Sep 28, 2018)

I've installed this plugin on windows for OBS 22.0.2.
When I go to Settings --> Output --> Recording
The AMD Encoder does not show up in "recording format".
I suspect I'm missing something...
Is there a constellation of additional non-OBS, non-plugin software that I should install? 
Is the recipe for those additional installs listed anywhere? If so, may I have a link?
Thank you.


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 28, 2018)

Kolvorok said:


> Just asking if there is any news on AMD support for OBS on Macs... has anything changed? How can I make use of my AMD GPU to encode?



You have to ask AMD about that. It is very unlikely that I or any member of this forum can tell you anything about AMD supporting Macs for AMF. You might have luck with VAAPI if that is a thing on Mac.



LaughterOnWater said:


> I've installed this plugin on windows for OBS 22.0.2.
> When I go to Settings --> Output --> Recording
> The AMD Encoder does not show up in "recording format".
> I suspect I'm missing something...
> ...



You need the latest AMD Driver and a supported GPU. The plugin is included in OBS Studio.


----------



## LaughterOnWater (Sep 28, 2018)

Xaymar said:


> You need the latest AMD Driver and a supported GPU. The plugin is included in OBS Studio.



Xaymar, thanks so much for your reply. Huh! Okay. I can see in the latest log that it's not loading, but it's a little vague about why. I have an HD Radeon 6800 series. Is my GPU too old? I see that modules failed to load...
https://pastebin.com/gxyWF50K


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 28, 2018)

LaughterOnWater said:


> Xaymar, thanks so much for your reply. Huh! Okay. I can see in the latest log that it's not loading, but it's a little vague about why. I have an HD Radeon 6800 series. Is my GPU too old?
> https://pastebin.com/gxyWF50K



A HD 6800 predates VCE 1.0: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-amd-encoder/wiki/Hardware-Support


----------



## LaughterOnWater (Sep 28, 2018)

Xaymar said:


> A HD 6800 predates VCE 1.0: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-amd-encoder/wiki/Hardware-Support


Okay, sounds like I'm out of luck! :( Thanks for the succinct explanation, though.


----------



## PCMan123 (Oct 2, 2018)

Xaymar said:


> This is likely unrelated to the AMD encoder, you might have more luck in the generic windows support forum.



where do i ask for help?


----------



## Suslik V (Oct 2, 2018)

@PCMan123 , this thread only for AMD encoder issues, if any.
"Crashes" of your PC with the x264 encoder is different thing. Previously you have asked about issue where you lost permissions to access recordings folder each time you have used AMD encoder. Now you saying that you have crashes of your PC. What's up man?


----------



## HannielK (Oct 7, 2018)

Hello. I have a Radeon RX480. I am not being able to record using latest AMD Driver. I tried to install AMD Enconder 2.5.0 but not luck at all. Is there any help to make it work?


----------



## Suslik V (Oct 7, 2018)

@HannielK , hello again! Try to update your *intel*'s video driver first (manually). If it doesn't help - uninstall it completely.


----------



## HannielK (Oct 8, 2018)

I don`t have an Intel Video Card. Should it be my OnBoard card?


----------



## Suslik V (Oct 8, 2018)

Of course, it's the one from your i5 CPU, look for the Intel® HD Graphics 530 on your PC and on Intel's site.


----------



## Confliktive (Oct 16, 2018)

I cant stream at 1080p@60fps with presset on quality with AMD rx580 8gb is it normal? or im doing something wrong? it overloads and looks choppy, if this is normal now my question is whats gives more quality? 720p@quality presset? or 1080p with balanced presset? also i noticed that for example 3k bitrate with AMF looks worse than 3k with CPU encoding, but it gets better with 5-6k bitrate, my other question is what is a good bitrate between image quality and low internet speed of viewers? im currently using 6k which is the max for twitch, should i keep it?


----------



## vandermark (Nov 13, 2018)

I have bouht an new laptop for streaming church services with OBS. These are the specs:
Dell Inspiron 13 5000 Series - 5370
8th Generation Intel Core i7 Processor Label
AMD Radeon 530 Graphics with 2G GDDR5 graphics memory

This GPU is listed here: https://www.amd.com/en/products/graphics/radeon-530
It supports Video Code Engine (VCE)

My question is: Is this plugin mandatory to use because of mu AMD GPU? Or will I be able to just select this GPU in the encoder without using this plugin?

I choose a laptop with a dedicated GPU so OBS can run smoothly. I stream the projected screen @ 1280x720 30fps. Nothing fancy, bitrate of 1mbit is enough.

Edit: I just read that this plugin is included in OBS Studio: I will install OBS Studio and find out if the AMD GPU can be used 'out of the box' for encoding.


----------



## raxx0705 (Nov 13, 2018)

Hello I am trying to stream on amd 2200g. I can select AMD hardware encoder but when i start streaming encoder will fail to stream and the only option left is software encoder. Is my apu supported for streaming using amf?


----------



## Suslik V (Nov 14, 2018)

@raxx0705 , in case you've missed it - https://github.com/obsproject/obs-amd-encoder/wiki/hardware-support#other-information.


----------



## Romanticore (Nov 15, 2018)

I'm having a bit of an issue when trying to record or stream while using the plug-in. I just upgraded my motherboard from am h110m to a z270 series. 

CPU: i5-6600k @ 4.5 GHz
GPU: RX480  
Mobo: ASrock Fatal1ty Z270 Gaming-ITX/ac 

Whenever I press record or stream it immediately crashes, saves a crash report, and OBS then refuses to close even when attempting to close via task manager. I didn't have this issue before with the older motherboard, but I've reinstalled windows since then so I imagine that there has been something that I've changed or forgot somewhere. Any ideas?


----------



## Romanticore (Nov 15, 2018)

Romanticore said:


> I'm having a bit of an issue when trying to record or stream while using the plug-in. I just upgraded my motherboard from am h110m to a z270 series.
> 
> CPU: i5-6600k @ 4.5 GHz
> GPU: RX480
> ...


Nevermind! I did a clean install of the AMD drivers and now it works flawlessly again. Sorry for the bother, haha.


----------



## Kiskill (Nov 17, 2018)

Ok figured out a problem when using the plugin. Whenever I try to record/stream any video in 720p (scaled down from 1080p through video and output tab) I get an error. Stream and recording works just fine when selecting 1080p as output resolution. Can anyone help me with that? I cant stream at 1080p, its impossible with my Bitrate.


----------



## TheGamerGuy500 (Nov 24, 2018)

I'm on a Radeon R7 240, and it looks like it's just baaaaaarely behind the supported cards, I really can't afford shilling out a hundo big ones for a new card, so it'd be really cool if you were to add support for this little thing.


----------



## Suslik V (Nov 26, 2018)

@TheGamerGuy500 , the VCE is not included in your model of the video card.
(look for _R7 200 Series Specs_ table)
https://www.amd.com/en-us/products/graphics/desktop/r7

More over,


			
				https://github.com/obsproject/obs-amd-encoder/wiki/hardware-support#other-information said:
			
		

> The plugin requires that your AMD GPU or APU has support for the Video Coding Engine (at least Version 1.0) in addition to always requiring the latest (not the recommended) driver...


plugin just uses all that available in your PC. Obviously, there is nothing it can add itself.


----------



## RECKY (Dec 7, 2018)

i have a problem where OBS doesnt let me record on any other encoder/settings except when its on lossless resulting in extremely large file size.

i created a thread in general section but i was told to post here .


i am getting - an unspecified error while recording error

my gfx drivers are latest
i uninstalled /reinstalled obs
changed my recording path
still stuck with this error

i have tried all the possible combination of video recording settings + encoders but it still doesnt let me record except when i keep the recording quality to lossless  resulting in file size of 100s gb

here is a pastbin link of my log : https://pastebin.com/UVTjLh1U 

please help


----------



## Suslik V (Dec 8, 2018)

@RECKY try at lleast DDU tool to uninstall and then make clear install of your video driver. Make new profile in obs.

Read the Troubleshooting Guide

You may try to run OBS Studio as administrator, of course.


----------



## RECKY (Dec 10, 2018)

@Suslik V i did try all those things but the problem is still there.


----------



## Suslik V (Dec 11, 2018)

@RECKY the log just says that you have not enough access rights to write the files.


----------



## RECKY (Dec 14, 2018)

then why does it work when its on lossless quality ?
i can record on lossless quality just fine but it doesnt let me record using any other encoder. throws this unspecified error .


----------



## Suslik V (Dec 14, 2018)

@RECKY I see only log-file where you are using only HW encoder. Did you tried software x264 encoder and new completely different folder on your drive to save your recordings?

I doubt that you followed the Read the Troubleshooting Guide , and I saw similar behavior on the forum before...


----------



## zulfikarsy (Dec 15, 2018)

Help me.. i use 2200G, but when i'm trying to record with H265 HEVC in recording tab, there is a pop up "unspecific error" .. here is my log file.. help me ti fix this :(


```
08:34:12.467: CPU Name: AMD Ryzen 3 2200G with Radeon Vega Graphics   
08:34:12.467: CPU Speed: 3493MHz
08:34:12.467: Physical Cores: 4, Logical Cores: 4
08:34:12.467: Physical Memory: 6073MB Total, 1764MB Free
08:34:12.467: Windows Version: 10.0 Build 17763 (revision: 194; 64-bit)
08:34:12.467: Running as administrator: false
08:34:12.467: Aero is Enabled (Aero is always on for windows 8 and above)
08:34:12.468: Windows 10 Gaming Features:
08:34:12.468:     Game Bar: On
08:34:12.468:     Game DVR: On
08:34:12.468:     Game DVR Background Recording: Off
08:34:12.474: Sec. Software Status:
08:34:12.478:     Windows Defender Antivirus: disabled (AV)
08:34:12.478:     AVG Antivirus: enabled (AV)
08:34:12.479:     Windows Firewall: enabled (FW)
08:34:12.479:     Windows Defender Antivirus: disabled (ASW)
08:34:12.479:     AVG Antivirus: enabled (ASW)
08:34:12.480: Browser Hardware Acceleration: true
08:34:12.480: Portable mode: false
08:34:12.691: OBS 22.0.2 (64-bit, windows)
08:34:12.691: ---------------------------------
08:34:12.710: ---------------------------------
08:34:12.710: audio settings reset:
08:34:12.710:     samples per sec: 44100
08:34:12.710:     speakers:        2
08:34:12.712: ---------------------------------
08:34:12.712: Initializing D3D11...
08:34:12.712: Available Video Adapters:
08:34:12.716:     Adapter 1: AMD Radeon(TM) Vega 8 Graphics
08:34:12.716:       Dedicated VRAM: 2131623936
08:34:12.716:       Shared VRAM:    3184353280
08:34:12.716:       output 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1366, 768}, attached=true
08:34:12.726: Loading up D3D11 on adapter AMD Radeon(TM) Vega 8 Graphics (0)
08:34:12.749: D3D11 loaded successfully, feature level used: 45056
08:34:13.956: ---------------------------------
08:34:13.956: video settings reset:
08:34:13.956:     base resolution:   1280x720
08:34:13.956:     output resolution: 1280x720
08:34:13.956:     downscale filter:  Bicubic
08:34:13.956:     fps:               60/1
08:34:13.956:     format:            NV12
08:34:13.956:     YUV mode:          601/Partial
08:34:13.958: Audio monitoring device:
08:34:13.958:     name: Default
08:34:13.958:     id: default
08:34:13.959: ---------------------------------
08:34:13.963: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/chrome_elf.dll' not found, loading of module failed
08:34:13.967: [CoreAudio encoder]: CoreAudio AAC encoder not installed on the system or couldn't be loaded
08:34:14.370: [AMF] Version 2.5.0 loaded (Compiled: 1.4.9.0, Runtime: 1.4.11.0, Library: 1;4;11;0;18.50;201812061932;CL#1717373).
08:34:14.468: [AMF] [Capability Manager] Testing Direct3D 11 Adapter 'AMD Radeon(TM) Vega 8 Graphics (VEN_1002/DEV_15dd/SUB_15dd1002/REV_00c8)':
08:34:14.468:   H264/AVC: Supported
08:34:14.468:   H265/HEVC: Supported
08:34:14.468:
08:34:14.545: [AMF] [Capability Manager] Testing Direct3D 9 Adapter 'AMD Radeon(TM) Vega 8 Graphics [\\.\DISPLAY1] (VEN_1002/DEV_15dd/SUB_15dd1002/REV_00c8)':
08:34:14.545:   H264/AVC: Supported
08:34:14.545:   H265/HEVC: Supported
08:34:14.545:
08:34:14.585: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libcef.dll' not found, loading of module failed
08:34:14.586: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libEGL.dll': The specified procedure could not be found.
08:34:14.586:  (127)
08:34:14.586: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libEGL.dll' not loaded
08:34:14.587: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libGLESv2.dll' not found, loading of module failed
08:34:14.591: [obs-browser]: Version 2.1.5
08:34:14.604: LoadLibrary failed for 'nvEncodeAPI64.dll': The specified module could not be found.
08:34:14.604:  (126)
08:34:14.841: Couldn't find VLC installation, VLC video source disabled
08:34:14.851: No blackmagic support
08:34:14.863: ---------------------------------
08:34:14.863:   Loaded Modules:
08:34:14.863:     win-wasapi.dll
08:34:14.863:     win-mf.dll
08:34:14.863:     win-dshow.dll
08:34:14.863:     win-decklink.dll
08:34:14.863:     win-capture.dll
08:34:14.863:     vlc-video.dll
08:34:14.863:     text-freetype2.dll
08:34:14.863:     rtmp-services.dll
08:34:14.863:     obs-x264.dll
08:34:14.863:     obs-vst.dll
08:34:14.863:     obs-transitions.dll
08:34:14.863:     obs-text.dll
08:34:14.863:     obs-qsv11.dll
08:34:14.863:     obs-outputs.dll
08:34:14.863:     obs-filters.dll
08:34:14.863:     obs-ffmpeg.dll
08:34:14.863:     obs-browser.dll
08:34:14.863:     image-source.dll
08:34:14.863:     frontend-tools.dll
08:34:14.863:     enc-amf.dll
08:34:14.863:     coreaudio-encoder.dll
08:34:14.863: ---------------------------------
08:34:14.864: ==== Startup complete ===============================================
08:34:14.872: All scene data cleared
08:34:14.872: ------------------------------------------------
08:34:14.965: WASAPI: Device 'Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)' initialized
08:34:15.013: WASAPI: Device 'Microphone (HD Webcam C270)' initialized
08:34:15.043: [window-capture: 'Window Capture 2'] update settings:
08:34:15.043:     executable: ApowerMirror.exe
08:34:15.055: warning: deprecated pixel format used, make sure you did set range correctly
08:34:15.066: adding 46 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 46 milliseconds
08:34:15.098: Switched to scene 'MIX'
08:34:15.098: ------------------------------------------------
08:34:15.098: Loaded scenes:
08:34:15.098: - scene 'START':
08:34:15.098:     - source: 'Image' (image_source)
08:34:15.098: - scene 'MIX':
08:34:15.098:     - source: 'Window Capture 2' (window_capture)
08:34:15.098:     - source: 'Video Capture Device' (dshow_input)
08:34:15.098:         - filter: 'Color Correction' (color_filter)
08:34:15.098:     - source: 'alert' (browser_source)
08:34:15.098:     - source: 'chat' (browser_source)
08:34:15.098:     - source: 'goal' (browser_source)
08:34:15.098:     - source: 'Image 2' (image_source)
08:34:15.098: ------------------------------------------------
08:34:15.297: CalculateFileHash: Failed to open file 'C:\Users\Mpii-TV\AppData\Roaming\obs-studio\updates\whatsnew.json':
08:34:37.460: Settings changed (outputs)
08:34:37.461: ------------------------------------------------
08:34:39.013: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10> Encoder Parameters:
08:34:39.013: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>   Backend:
08:34:39.013: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>     Video API: Direct3D 11
08:34:39.013: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>     Video Adapter: AMD Radeon(TM) Vega 8 Graphics (VEN_1002/DEV_15dd/SUB_15dd1002/REV_00c8)
08:34:39.013: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>     OpenCL: Not Supported
08:34:39.013: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>       Transfer: Disabled
08:34:39.013: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>       Conversion: Disabled
08:34:39.013: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>     Multi-Threading: Disabled
08:34:39.013: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>     Queue Size: 8
08:34:39.013: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>   Frame:
08:34:39.013: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>     Format: NV12 601 Partial
08:34:39.013: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>     Resolution: 1280x720
08:34:39.013: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>     Frame Rate: 60/1
08:34:39.013: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>     Aspect Ratio: 1:1
08:34:39.013: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>   Static:
08:34:39.013: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>     Usage: Transcoding
08:34:39.013: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>     Quality Preset: Balanced
08:34:39.013: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>     Profile: Main 4.0
08:34:39.013: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>     Tier: Main
08:34:39.013: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>     Coding Type: Automatic
08:34:39.013: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>     Max. Reference Frames: 1
08:34:39.013: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>     Max. Long-Term Reference Frames: 0
08:34:39.013: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>   Rate Control:
08:34:39.013: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>     Method: Constant Bitrate
08:34:39.013: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>     Pre-Pass Mode: Disabled
08:34:39.013: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>     QP:
08:34:39.013: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>       Ranges:
08:34:39.013: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>         I-Frame: 18 - 51
08:34:39.013: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>         P-Frame: 18 - 51
08:34:39.013: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>       Fixed:
08:34:39.013: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>         I-Frame: 26
08:34:39.013: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>         P-Frame: 26
08:34:39.014: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>     Bitrate:
08:34:39.014: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>       Target: 3500000 bit/s
08:34:39.014: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>       Peak: 3500000 bit/s
08:34:39.014: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>     Flags:
08:34:39.014: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>       Filler Data: Enabled
08:34:39.014: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>       Frame Skipping: Disabled
08:34:39.014: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>         Period: 0 Frames
08:34:39.014: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>         Behaviour: Skip every Nth frame
08:34:39.014: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>       Variance Based Adaptive Quantization: Disabled
08:34:39.014: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>       Enforce Hypothetical Reference Decoder: Enabled
08:34:39.014: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>     Video Buffering Verfier:
08:34:39.014: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>       Buffer Size: 20000000 bits
08:34:39.014: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>       Initial Fullness: 100 %
08:34:39.014: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>     Max. Access Unit Size: 0
08:34:39.014: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>   Picture Control:
08:34:39.014: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>     Period:
08:34:39.014: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>       IDR: 2 GOPs
08:34:39.014: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>       I: 0 Frames
08:34:39.014: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>       P: 0 Frames
08:34:39.014: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>       B: 0 Frames
08:34:39.014: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>     GOP:
08:34:39.014: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>       Type: Fixed
08:34:39.014: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>       Size: 60
08:34:39.014: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>       Size Range: 0 - 16
08:34:39.014: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>       Alignment: Enabled
08:34:39.014: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>     Deblocking Filter: Enabled
08:34:39.014: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>     Motion Estimation: Quarter, Half
08:34:39.014: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>   Experimental:
08:34:39.014: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 10>     Input Queue: 16
08:34:39.014: ---------------------------------
08:34:39.014: [FFmpeg aac encoder: 'Track1'] bitrate: 160, channels: 2, channel_layout: 3
08:34:39.014:
08:34:39.028: ==== Recording Start ===============================================
08:34:39.028: [ffmpeg muxer: 'adv_file_output'] Writing file 'C:/Users/Mpii-TV/Videos/2018-12-15 08-34-38.flv'...
08:34:39.230: [AMF] <Id: 10> Initial Frame Latency is 129762700 nanoseconds.
08:34:40.236: [ffmpeg muxer: 'adv_file_output'] os_process_pipe_write for packet data failed
08:34:40.237: [ffmpeg muxer: 'adv_file_output'] Output of file 'C:/Users/Mpii-TV/Videos/2018-12-15 08-34-38.flv' stopped
08:34:40.237: Output 'adv_file_output': stopping
08:34:40.237: Output 'adv_file_output': Total frames output: 1
08:34:40.237: Output 'adv_file_output': Total drawn frames: 72
08:34:40.238: ==== Recording Stop ================================================
```


----------



## Anilabha (Dec 30, 2018)

Hello i have Ryzen 3 2200g with Vega 8 iGpu.
I am using amd encoder 2.3.3 and the encoders above this version are not working.
It gives an error


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 22, 2019)

Xaymar updated AMD Advanced Media Framework Encoder Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

2.5.1 - Support for Driver 19.x on AMD Vega



> The 19.x Driver started enforcing additional restrictions, which seem to only apply to AMD Vega GPUs and APUs. Due to this, the plugin would fail to properly initialize the encoder and users would have to manually set some options.
> With this patch, this is no longer necessary. The encoder options are now applied correctly and should no longer cause any issues. Additionally a bug was fixed for Automatic Profile Level which caused it to occasionally select an unsupported Profile Level...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 22, 2019)

The above release fixes the issues with Ryzen # xxxx*G* APUs that have an integrated Vega GPU. Please try that version @Anilabha .



zulfikarsy said:


> Help me.. i use 2200G, but when i'm trying to record with H265 HEVC in recording tab, there is a pop up "unspecific error" .. here is my log file.. help me ti fix this :(



FLV does not support H265, use another container like Matroska/MKV.


----------



## ShoWolf (Jan 26, 2019)

@Xaymar   I use my AMD encoder , AMD is crashing immediately after I hit the stream button , but x264  be able to stream

The log file： https://obsproject.com/logs/itkosLh2cS8b52LT


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 26, 2019)

ShoWolf said:


> @Xaymar   I use my AMD encoder , AMD is crashing immediately after I hit the stream button , but x264  be able to stream
> 
> The log file： https://obsproject.com/logs/itkosLh2cS8b52LT



Please upload the crash log and start OBS with --verbose --unfiltered_log as the command line.


----------



## ShoWolf (Jan 27, 2019)

@Xaymar  crash log


----------



## ShoWolf (Jan 27, 2019)

@Xaymar Hallo


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 27, 2019)

ShoWolf said:


> @Xaymar  crash log



Follow the steps in FAQ regarding Intel GPU Drivers: Why is OBS Studio crashing when i click Stream/Record?


----------



## Voodooman (Jan 29, 2019)

Man, can you please do similar plugin for NVFBC and NVIFR hardware capture? I was trying to promote this idea to OBS coders but they seems to resistant, please read details with links to API documents, source code examples and even legal mumbo jumbo here https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/feature-request-nvfbc-api-capture-support.81703


----------



## tronbongaming (Jan 30, 2019)

Xaymar said:


> Follow the steps in FAQ regarding Intel GPU Drivers: Why is OBS Studio crashing when i click Stream/Record?


Hi xaymar is there any step by step how to install this plugin? cause i dont know how to install this encoder
i ve been using amd encoder from OBS and the output is really laggy, may gameplay fps is dropping 20-30 fps
right now im using OBS to record dota 2
here is my cpu
i7 7700k
amd radeon rx 480
8gb ram ddr4

is anything wrong with my cpu ?
PLease help since i cant find step by step to install your encoder.


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 31, 2019)

tronbongaming said:


> Hi xaymar is there any step by step how to install this plugin? cause i dont know how to install this encoder
> i ve been using amd encoder from OBS and the output is really laggy, may gameplay fps is dropping 20-30 fps
> right now im using OBS to record dota 2
> here is my cpu
> ...



I don't think you need a step-by-step to install something with an installer present. Just click the download button and download the .exe file on that page, which you should then run and install the latest update to the OBS Studio AMD Encoder.

Though I doubt that that fixes anything. Your issue is likely not even anything the encoder can do something about.


----------



## StriderVM (Feb 4, 2019)

Hi, I have a question regarding the performance of the AMF plugin on low bitrate recording.

My previous GPU is the GeForce 750Ti and using the nvENC encoder has a little quality loss but its acceptable for me compared to a huge FPS loss on certain games when using x264.

I use typically 7Mbps bitrate because Youtube recommends the bitrate in a 1280x720 60FPS video.

A week ago I changed the GPU to a Radeon 570 and downloaded the AMF plugin. However two things happen :

- The resulting 7Mbps video quality is really really bad.
- Or the FPS goes down really hard its much slower than using x264 encoding. (In PUBG it drops from 60FPS to about 15FPS.

Is AMF encoding that tricky or perhaps theres something wrong in my end?

My PC specs :

-Asus H81M-D Motherboard
-Core i5 4460
-Radeon RX 570
-2x8GB DDR3 1800Mhz RAM


----------



## Xaymar (Feb 4, 2019)

@StriderVM Unfortunately AMD encoding sucks really bad, compared to most other encoders. Even x264 superfast easily beats AMD's encoding quality, and thus almost all NvEnc Encoders do too. I would really recommend against using the AMD encoder for streaming and only using it for recording purposes. The quality hasn't really improved over each generation, and the generation that still holds the quality record for AMD encoding itself is VCE3 (Fury, R9 285, R9 380), or using H265 instead.

The effect of AMD AMF encoding on gameplay is also not exactly easily explained, but it mostly has to do with the fact that all encoding and transfer commands are handled the exact same as a 3d rendering command would be, so things end up incredibly slow. I don't really have a fix for that, and the upcoming new OBS Studio release softens that blow to performance slightly by allowing encoding on the GPU itself without touching RAM.

I strongly recommend switching of AMD AMF encoding to software, NvEnc or Intel QuickSync. Currently I can recommend the 10xx and 20xx cards for hardware encoding as they are equal to x264 veryfast or even better than x264 medium in case of 20xx cards, or a Ryzen 7 2xxx for x264 veryfast software encoding.


----------



## StriderVM (Feb 5, 2019)

Thanks for the detailed reply. =)

So either I turn the bitrate way up or I switch to Quicksync..... I guess it's time so experiment again. The last time I tried QuickSync I couldn't even do 720P 60FPS recording on it.


----------



## Erick Smith (Feb 9, 2019)

I tried to record with the R7 370 GPU and this latest build.  The card slowly heated up and shut down the PC.  I know it will work with my R9 Fury, so I will break down the GPU and inspect it.


----------



## Montzilla (Mar 5, 2019)

Processor: AMD Ryzen 5 2400G with Radeon Vega Graphics     (8 CPUs), ~3.6GHz
Memory: 16384MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 16314MB RAM
DirectX Version: DirectX 12
Card name: Radeon RX 580 Series

https://www.speedtest.net/result/8087956428



Cant seem to get my stream to run with out glitching.  Any setting or anything would be Help full. All my drivers where updated less than a week ago.


----------



## mauriciognr (Apr 27, 2019)

I tried to record today, but the recording failed.

https://obsproject.com/logs/aB3ZVnlIVx5XVVFi


----------



## Xaymar (Apr 27, 2019)

mauriciognr said:


> I tried to record today, but the recording failed.
> 
> https://obsproject.com/logs/aB3ZVnlIVx5XVVFi




```
02:38:46.779: [ffmpeg muxer: 'adv_file_output'] Writing file 'D:/Videos/2019-04-28 02-38-46.mp4'...
02:38:46.991: [AMF] <Id: 5> Initial Frame Latency is 128273400 nanoseconds.
02:38:47.993: [ffmpeg muxer: 'adv_file_output'] os_process_pipe_write for info structure failed
02:38:47.993: [ffmpeg muxer: 'adv_file_output'] Output of file 'D:/Videos/2019-04-28 02-38-46.mp4' stopped
```

Doesn't look like it was caused by the plugin, looks like either an invalid first packet or out of disk space.


----------



## mauriciognr (Apr 28, 2019)

Well i changed the output folder to another hard drive with around 250 gb of free space, same error.

https://obsproject.com/logs/nzmg3VTWyesOE-km



> 08:26:56.187: [CoreAudio encoder]: CoreAudio AAC encoder not installed on the system or couldn't be loaded
> 08:26:56.249: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-ouput-ui.dll'



Does that means something?


----------



## Xaymar (May 1, 2019)

mauriciognr said:


> Well i changed the output folder to another hard drive with around 250 gb of free space, same error.



Unfortunately I can't really help you with that error. It's not caused by the plugin, and OBS does not give nearly enough information for why it failed for me to do anything about it. You can try another file format, or another encoder.



mauriciognr said:


> Does that means something?



They're just unrelated errors and warnings.


----------



## mauriciognr (May 2, 2019)

Xaymar said:


> Unfortunately I can't really help you with that error. It's not caused by the plugin, and OBS does not give nearly enough information for why it failed for me to do anything about it. You can try another file format, or another encoder.
> 
> 
> 
> They're just unrelated errors and warnings.



So i can record using x264 but only with CBR, cant use CQP or VBR or VBRLAT, only constant works. AMD codecs wont work in any mode. However AMD ReLive (i think it uses some sort of variable bitrate) works just fine (but doesnt pick up all the games).


----------



## mauriciognr (May 11, 2019)

I uninstalled everything in give it another shot, now i cant even record with x264


```
13:47:59.924: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3475S CPU @ 2.90GHz
13:47:59.925: CPU Speed: 2893MHz
13:47:59.925: Physical Cores: 4, Logical Cores: 4
13:47:59.925: Physical Memory: 8160MB Total, 2586MB Free
13:47:59.925: Windows Version: 10.0 Build 17763 (revision: 475; 64-bit)
13:47:59.925: Running as administrator: false
13:47:59.925: Aero is Enabled (Aero is always on for windows 8 and above)
13:47:59.946: Windows 10 Gaming Features:
13:47:59.946:     Game Bar: Off
13:47:59.946:     Game DVR: Off
13:47:59.946:     Game DVR Background Recording: Off
13:47:59.946:     Game Mode: Off
13:47:59.986: Sec. Software Status:
13:47:59.988:     Antivirus de Windows Defender: disabled (AV)
13:47:59.988:     Kaspersky Free: enabled (AV)
13:47:59.988:     Firewall de Windows: enabled (FW)
13:47:59.988:     Kaspersky Free: enabled (ASW)
13:47:59.988:     Antivirus de Windows Defender: disabled (ASW)
13:47:59.989: Current Date/Time: 2019-05-11, 13:47:59
13:47:59.989: Browser Hardware Acceleration: true
13:47:59.989: Portable mode: false
13:48:00.509: OBS 23.1.0 (64-bit, windows)
13:48:00.509: ---------------------------------
13:48:00.516: ---------------------------------
13:48:00.516: audio settings reset:
13:48:00.516:     samples per sec: 44100
13:48:00.516:     speakers:        2
13:48:00.518: ---------------------------------
13:48:00.518: Initializing D3D11...
13:48:00.518: Available Video Adapters:
13:48:00.521:     Adapter 1: Radeon(TM) RX 460 Graphics
13:48:00.521:       Dedicated VRAM: 2126741504
13:48:00.521:       Shared VRAM:    4278292480
13:48:00.521:       output 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}, attached=true
13:48:00.524: Loading up D3D11 on adapter Radeon(TM) RX 460 Graphics (0)
13:48:00.669: D3D11 loaded successfully, feature level used: 45056
13:48:01.811: ---------------------------------
13:48:01.811: video settings reset:
13:48:01.811:     base resolution:   1920x1080
13:48:01.811:     output resolution: 1280x720
13:48:01.811:     downscale filter:  Bicubic
13:48:01.811:     fps:               30/1
13:48:01.811:     format:            NV12
13:48:01.811:     YUV mode:          601/Partial
13:48:01.811: NV12 texture support enabled
13:48:01.813: Audio monitoring device:
13:48:01.813:     name: Por defecto
13:48:01.813:     id: default
13:48:01.813: ---------------------------------
13:48:01.816: [CoreAudio encoder]: CoreAudio AAC encoder not installed on the system or couldn't be loaded
13:48:01.817: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-ouput-ui.dll'
13:48:02.279: [AMF] Version 2.5.1 loaded (Compiled: 1.4.9.0, Runtime: 1.4.12.0, Library: 1;4;12;0;18.50.31.09;201904152309;CL#1770153).
13:48:02.367: [AMF] [Capability Manager] Testing Direct3D 11 Adapter 'Radeon(TM) RX 460 Graphics (VEN_1002/DEV_67ef/SUB_22de1458/REV_00cf)':
13:48:02.367:   H264/AVC: Supported
13:48:02.367:   H265/HEVC: Supported
13:48:02.367:
13:48:02.443: [AMF] [Capability Manager] Testing Direct3D 9 Adapter 'Radeon(TM) RX 460 Graphics [\\.\DISPLAY1] (VEN_1002/DEV_67ef/SUB_22de1458/REV_00cf)':
13:48:02.443:   H264/AVC: Supported
13:48:02.443:   H265/HEVC: Supported
13:48:02.443:
13:48:02.462: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libEGL.dll' not loaded
13:48:02.465: [obs-browser]: Version 2.3.1
13:48:02.690: Couldn't find VLC installation, VLC video source disabled
13:48:02.722: No blackmagic support
13:48:02.727: ---------------------------------
13:48:02.727:   Loaded Modules:
13:48:02.727:     win-wasapi.dll
13:48:02.727:     win-mf.dll
13:48:02.727:     win-dshow.dll
13:48:02.727:     win-decklink.dll
13:48:02.727:     win-capture.dll
13:48:02.727:     vlc-video.dll
13:48:02.727:     text-freetype2.dll
13:48:02.727:     rtmp-services.dll
13:48:02.727:     obs-x264.dll
13:48:02.727:     obs-vst.dll
13:48:02.727:     obs-transitions.dll
13:48:02.727:     obs-text.dll
13:48:02.727:     obs-qsv11.dll
13:48:02.727:     obs-outputs.dll
13:48:02.727:     obs-filters.dll
13:48:02.727:     obs-ffmpeg.dll
13:48:02.727:     obs-browser.dll
13:48:02.727:     image-source.dll
13:48:02.727:     frontend-tools.dll
13:48:02.727:     enc-amf.dll
13:48:02.728:     decklink-ouput-ui.dll
13:48:02.728:     coreaudio-encoder.dll
13:48:02.728: ---------------------------------
13:48:02.728: ==== Startup complete ===============================================
13:48:02.728: Service '' not found
13:48:02.746: No scene file found, creating default scene
13:48:02.746: All scene data cleared
13:48:02.746: ------------------------------------------------
13:48:02.825: WASAPI: Device 'Altavoces (4- USB PnP Sound Device)' initialized
13:48:02.982: adding 23 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 23 milliseconds (source: Audio del escritorio)
13:48:02.982:
13:48:03.047: WASAPI: Device 'Micrófono de los auriculares con micrófono (2- Microsoft LifeChat LX-3000)' initialized
13:48:03.047: Switched to scene 'Escena'
13:48:03.047: Failed to glob scene collections
13:48:03.102: adding 23 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 46 milliseconds (source: Mic/Aux)
13:48:03.102:
13:48:04.429: [rtmp-services plugin] Successfully updated file 'services.json' (version 106)
13:48:04.429: [rtmp-services plugin] Successfully updated package (version 106)
13:48:42.350: Settings changed (outputs)
13:48:42.350: ------------------------------------------------
13:48:51.075: User added source 'Captura de pantalla' (monitor_capture) to scene 'Escena'
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9> Encoder Parameters:
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>   Backend:
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>     Video API: Direct3D 11
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>     Video Adapter: Radeon(TM) RX 460 Graphics (VEN_1002/DEV_67ef/SUB_22de1458/REV_00cf)
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>     OpenCL: Not Supported
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>       Transfer: Disabled
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>       Conversion: Disabled
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>     Multi-Threading: Disabled
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>     Queue Size: 8
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>   Frame:
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>     Format: NV12 601 Partial
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>     Resolution: 1280x720
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>     Frame Rate: 30/1
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>     Aspect Ratio: 1:1
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>   Static:
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>     Usage: Transcoding
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>     Quality Preset: Balanced
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>     Profile: High 3.1
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>     Coding Type: Automatic
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>     Max. Reference Frames: 4
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>     Max. Long-Term Reference Frames: 0
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>   Rate Control:
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>     Method: Constant Bitrate
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>     Pre-Pass Mode: Disabled
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>     QP:
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>       Range: 18 - 51
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>       I-Frame: 22
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>       P-Frame: 22
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>       B-Frame: 22
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>     Bitrate:
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>       Target: 3500000 bit/s
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>       Peak: 3500000 bit/s
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>     Flags:
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>       Filler Data: Enabled
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>       Frame Skipping: Disabled
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>         Period: 0 Frames
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>         Behaviour: Skip every Nth frame
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>       Variance Based Adaptive Quantization: Disabled
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>       Enforce Hypothetical Reference Decoder: Enabled
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>     Video Buffering Verfier:
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>       Buffer Size: 3500000 bits
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>       Initial Fullness: 100 %
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>     Max. Access Unit Size: 0
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>   Picture Control:
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>     Period:
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>       IDR: 60 Frames
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>       I: 0 Frames
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>       P: 0 Frames
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>       B: 0 Frames
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>     Header Insertion Spacing: 0
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>     GOP Alignment: Enabled
13:48:56.343: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>     Deblocking Filter: Enabled
13:48:56.344: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>     Motion Estimation: Quarter, Half
13:48:56.344: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>     B-Frames:
13:48:56.344: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>       Pattern: 0
13:48:56.344: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>       Delta QP: N/A
13:48:56.344: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>       Reference: Disabled
13:48:56.344: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>       Reference Delta QP: N/A
13:48:56.344: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>   Intra-Refresh:
13:48:56.344: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>     Number of Macroblocks Per Slot: 0
13:48:56.344: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 9>     Number of Stripes: 0
13:48:56.344: ---------------------------------
13:48:56.344: [FFmpeg aac encoder: 'Track1'] bitrate: 160, channels: 2, channel_layout: 3
13:48:56.344:
13:48:56.392: ==== Recording Start ===============================================
13:48:56.392: [ffmpeg muxer: 'adv_file_output'] Writing file 'C:/Users/mauri/Videos/2019-05-11 13-48-55.mp4'...
13:48:56.817: [AMF] <Id: 9> Initial Frame Latency is 263352100 nanoseconds.
13:48:56.817: [ffmpeg muxer: 'adv_file_output'] os_process_pipe_write for info structure failed
13:48:56.818: [ffmpeg muxer: 'adv_file_output'] Output of file 'C:/Users/mauri/Videos/2019-05-11 13-48-55.mp4' stopped
13:48:56.818: Output 'adv_file_output': stopping
13:48:56.818: Output 'adv_file_output': Total frames output: 1
13:48:56.818: Output 'adv_file_output': Total drawn frames: 13
13:48:56.818: ==== Recording Stop ================================================
13:49:10.190: Settings changed (outputs)
13:49:10.190: ------------------------------------------------
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16> Encoder Parameters:
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>   Backend:
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>     Video API: Direct3D 11
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>     Video Adapter: Radeon(TM) RX 460 Graphics (VEN_1002/DEV_67ef/SUB_22de1458/REV_00cf)
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>     OpenCL: Not Supported
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>       Transfer: Disabled
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>       Conversion: Disabled
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>     Multi-Threading: Disabled
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>     Queue Size: 8
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>   Frame:
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>     Format: NV12 601 Partial
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>     Resolution: 1280x720
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>     Frame Rate: 30/1
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>     Aspect Ratio: 1:1
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>   Static:
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>     Usage: Transcoding
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>     Quality Preset: Balanced
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>     Profile: Main 3.1
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>     Tier: Main
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>     Coding Type: Automatic
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>     Max. Reference Frames: 1
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>     Max. Long-Term Reference Frames: 0
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>   Rate Control:
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>     Method: Constant Bitrate
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>     Pre-Pass Mode: Disabled
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>     QP:
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>       Ranges:
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>         I-Frame: 18 - 51
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>         P-Frame: 18 - 51
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>       Fixed:
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>         I-Frame: 26
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>         P-Frame: 26
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>     Bitrate:
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>       Target: 3500000 bit/s
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>       Peak: 3500000 bit/s
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>     Flags:
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>       Filler Data: Enabled
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>       Frame Skipping: Disabled
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>         Period: 0 Frames
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>         Behaviour: Skip every Nth frame
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>       Variance Based Adaptive Quantization: Disabled
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>       Enforce Hypothetical Reference Decoder: Enabled
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>     Video Buffering Verfier:
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>       Buffer Size: 20000000 bits
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>       Initial Fullness: 100 %
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>     Max. Access Unit Size: 0
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>   Picture Control:
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>     Period:
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>       IDR: 2 GOPs
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>       I: 0 Frames
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>       P: 0 Frames
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>       B: 0 Frames
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>     GOP:
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>       Type: Fixed
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>       Size: 30
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>       Size Range: 0 - 16
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>       Alignment: Enabled
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>     Deblocking Filter: Enabled
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>     Motion Estimation: Quarter, Half
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>   Experimental:
13:49:12.500: [AMF] [H265]<Id: 16>     Input Queue: 16
13:49:12.501: ---------------------------------
13:49:12.501: [FFmpeg aac encoder: 'Track1'] bitrate: 160, channels: 2, channel_layout: 3
13:49:12.501:
13:49:12.519: ==== Recording Start ===============================================
13:49:12.519: [ffmpeg muxer: 'adv_file_output'] Writing file 'C:/Users/mauri/Videos/2019-05-11 13-49-12.mp4'...
13:49:12.952: [AMF] <Id: 16> Initial Frame Latency is 261866600 nanoseconds.
13:49:13.952: [ffmpeg muxer: 'adv_file_output'] os_process_pipe_write for info structure failed
13:49:13.952: [ffmpeg muxer: 'adv_file_output'] Output of file 'C:/Users/mauri/Videos/2019-05-11 13-49-12.mp4' stopped
13:49:13.952: Output 'adv_file_output': stopping
13:49:13.952: Output 'adv_file_output': Total frames output: 1
13:49:13.952: Output 'adv_file_output': Total drawn frames: 43
13:49:13.953: ==== Recording Stop ================================================
```


----------



## Xaymar (May 11, 2019)

mauriciognr said:


> I uninstalled everything in give it another shot, now i cant even record with x264



If uninstalling everything made x264 break, then it can't be this plugin causing the problem. The plugin does not modify anything but the enc-amf.dll, enc-amf.pdb and enc-amf plugin data, which is not used by any other plugin.


----------



## Suslik V (May 15, 2019)

@mauriciognr try at least OBS Studio portable mode (step by step, a bit outdated but still works: https://obsproject.com/forum/thread...-when-opening-app-settings.82157/#post-346499 )


----------



## Creativeacer100 (May 26, 2019)

Hi I tried some of the tips and tricks on how to put the encoder on my OBS but its doesn't work i updated everything OBS, GPU everything I've even research about my GPU and its seems to supported it but the OBS doesn't totally recognized it :(. I'm using Dell Inspiron 15 5570 and here's the spec:
Processor: Core i5-8250U 1.60Ghz (4 Cores, 8 Threads)
RAM: 8GB
GPU: AMD Radeon 530 4GB


----------



## Creativeacer100 (May 26, 2019)

Creativeacer100 said:


> Hi I tried some of the tips and tricks on how to put the encoder on my OBS but its doesn't work i updated everything OBS, GPU everything I've even research about my GPU and its seems to supported it but the OBS doesn't totally recognized it :(. I'm using Dell Inspiron 15 5570 and here's the spec:
> Processor: Core i5-8250U 1.60Ghz (4 Cores, 8 Threads)
> RAM: 8GB
> GPU: AMD Radeon 530 4GB


Is there anyway to fix this? it is just me or the OBS doesn't totally recognize my GPU


----------



## Xaymar (May 26, 2019)

Creativeacer100 said:


> Is there anyway to fix this? it is just me or the OBS doesn't totally recognize my GPU



Not all GPUs have a VCE unit, "media" cards usually only come with the decode accelerator unit.


----------



## Creativeacer100 (May 27, 2019)

Xaymar said:


> Not all GPUs have a VCE unit, "media" cards usually only come with the decode accelerator unit.


So i'm stuck at Quicksync x264 then :(?


----------



## Fragment (May 27, 2019)

@Creativeacer100 

Here are overviews of the VCE/AMF (AMD) and NVENC (nv) hardware compatibility lists.
Keep in mind they are using inverted logic compared to each other. Positive list for AMD, negative list for NV.

https://github.com/obsproject/obs-amd-encoder/wiki/Hardware-Support 

https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/wiki/NVENC-support-in-OBS

That way you can see which cards have hardware support for encoding and you can also see the feature level.
As you can see it is mainly Mobile cards that don't have that support. With very few exceptions.

Encoding on a laptop for a live stream is not a good idea unless it is a rather beefy model.
Unless you are only streaming a webcam , or a really low-spec game, like turn based stuff without much movement.
And maybe if you go for a 480p30 canvas then you can have luck with quicksync CPU encode with a decent continous output.
It's mostly a matter of optimizing and compromising with such weak hardware.


----------



## lavrik0000 (Jun 30, 2019)

Hello, please tell me why the encoder settings may not display the second video card?


----------



## swizzlerz (Jul 13, 2019)

I just purchased the new Amd RX 5700 XL Aniversery Edition. and when I try to launch the obs with this encoder in the settings and click start I get an error. " Starting the output failed. Please check the log for details/ Note if you are using the NVENC or AMD encoders make sure your video drivers are up to date. I am currently running 19.7.1. is it possible just a bug or something else?


----------



## swizzlerz (Jul 13, 2019)

swizzlerz said:


> I just purchased the new Amd RX 5700 XL Aniversery Edition. and when I try to launch the obs with this encoder in the settings and click start I get an error. " Starting the output failed. Please check the log for details/ Note if you are using the NVENC or AMD encoders make sure your video drivers are up to date. I am currently running 19.7.1. is it possible just a bug or something else?



from the log..       

18:53:00.683: [ftl stream: '(null)'] ftl_stream_create
18:53:00.683: [ftl stream: 'adv_stream'] ftl_stream_start
18:53:00.727: [AMF] [H264]<Id: 5> <Plugin::AMD::EncoderH264::SetProfileLevel> Failed to set to 31, error AMF_FAIL (code 1)
18:53:00.727: Stream output type 'ftl_output' failed to start!


----------



## Xaymar (Jul 13, 2019)

swizzlerz said:


> from the log..
> 
> 18:53:00.683: [ftl stream: '(null)'] ftl_stream_create
> 18:53:00.683: [ftl stream: 'adv_stream'] ftl_stream_start
> ...



Please upgrade the AMD Encoder plugin. That bug has been fixed for half a year now.


----------



## swizzlerz (Jul 13, 2019)

Xaymar said:


> Please upgrade the AMD Encoder plugin. That bug has been fixed for half a year now.


 That totally fixed it. Thanks for the heads up with the last obs update it over wrote the plugin version. Ill make sure to watch that on the next update :D


----------



## Radioslava (Aug 13, 2019)

Hello! I am building a computer for streaming and plan to use Ryzen 5 2600 and RX 570. Do I understand correctly that problems can only occur when using AMD Encoder? Will the system consistently stream when using x264? Thanks!


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 14, 2019)

Radioslava said:


> Hello! I am building a computer for streaming and plan to use Ryzen 5 2600 and RX 570. Do I understand correctly that problems can only occur when using AMD Encoder? Will the system consistently stream when using x264? Thanks!



The AMD Encoder plugin is only in effect when using the RX 570 to encode with OBS Studio. So when you use x264 (or any other encoder than AMD) you will be fine.


----------



## seemeexee (Aug 18, 2019)

I can't use hardware encoder on my RX 5700 Graphices card. I am currently running 19.8.1.  Windwos 10-1903
From the log:
00:00:23.809: video settings reset:
00:00:23.809:     base resolution:   2560x1440
00:00:23.809:     output resolution: 1920x1080
00:00:23.809:     downscale filter:  Bicubic
00:00:23.809:     fps:               60/1
00:00:23.809:     format:            NV12
00:00:23.809:     YUV mode:          601/Partial
00:00:23.809: NV12 texture support enabled
00:00:23.825: Settings changed (outputs, video)
00:00:23.825: ------------------------------------------------
00:00:30.405: [AMF] <Id: 41> Unable to initalize converter, error AMF_OPENCL_FAILED (code 19)


----------



## Xaymar (Aug 18, 2019)

Cleanly reinstall the driver using Display Driver Uninstaller. Windows 10 might have messed up your driver install badly.

Alternatively, if you enabled OpenCL stuff in the plugin, disable it.


----------



## seemeexee (Aug 19, 2019)

Xaymar said:


> Cleanly reinstall the driver using Display Driver Uninstaller. Windows 10 might have messed up your driver install badly.
> 
> Alternatively, if you enabled OpenCL stuff in the plugin, disable it.


Okay,I will to do it.thank you!


----------



## swizzlerz (Sep 7, 2019)

I have noticed a bug. if you select advanced. and select video adapter. and select your 2nd gpu for the encoder. then save and close obs. it will auto revert back to your primary gpu on load. so you have to manually go in and select the 2nd gpu each time you want to stream ..


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 13, 2019)

Xaymar updated AMD Hardware Encoder(s) with a new update entry:

2.6.0 - Removing support for older Drivers, High Motion Quality Boost and more



> With their new Navi GPU series AMD added a new feature to the hardware encoders: High Motion Quality Boost. This option should allow you to get higher quality streams at the exact same bitrate, resolution and framerate, given that you own and use an AMD RX 5700 (XT/XT Anniversary).
> 
> However due to that the new feature, the plugin now finally dropped support for ancient drivers. You will now need to have an up-to-date driver, at minimum 19.7.1 though the recommended minimum is 19.9.2...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## SpectreKid (Oct 14, 2019)

Xaymar said:


> Xaymar updated AMD Hardware Encoder(s) with a new update entry:
> 
> 2.6.0 - Removing support for older Drivers, High Motion Quality Boost and more
> 
> ...


Just updated man! The High Quality Motion Boost is apparent for my OBS Studio, even though (don't laugh) I have an RX 560, which is old AF. Bug or intended to be there? Also, big fan of your work, keep it up!


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 15, 2019)

@SpectreKid Since it doesn't seem to do anything on older cards, it's intended to be there. Just don't expect it to make your encoding look better.


----------



## SpectreKid (Oct 15, 2019)

@Xaymar Hmm, okay, it's a great feature, I will test it anyway to see if there are any differences, keep up the good work!


----------



## ApocBoi (Oct 30, 2019)

Would this work with streamlabs at all?


----------



## Xaymar (Oct 30, 2019)

ApocBoi said:


> Would this work with streamlabs at all?



SLOBS is not supported, but they do ship the plugin with their release. Just keep in mind that I do not agree with what they do.


----------



## mugaiXL (Nov 7, 2019)

I need help, when I record with the AMD encoder there is one flickering on the bottom of the screen.


----------



## sutriwilnes (Nov 13, 2019)

sorry for noob question... i have AMD APU A84500m with AMD HD 7640 + AMD HD 8750M,,, is it supported for this plugin? sorry for bad english..


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 14, 2019)

sutriwilnes said:


> sorry for noob question... i have AMD APU A84500m with AMD HD 7640 + AMD HD 8750M,,, is it supported for this plugin? sorry for bad english..



No, and no. Neither of the GPUs have a VCE unit, at least none that I know of.


----------



## pathum (Nov 19, 2019)

apologies in advance if im posting in the wrong place but google search led me here, I've gotta RX 570 and 1080p at 60FPS recording is just terrible on OBS right now. I was thinking whether your plugin would work... but sadly, Im on linux :( 
Will there be a linux version of your plugin in the future mate?


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 20, 2019)

pathum said:


> apologies in advance if im posting in the wrong place but google search led me here, I've gotta RX 570 and 1080p at 60FPS recording is just terrible on OBS right now. I was thinking whether your plugin would work... but sadly, Im on linux :(
> Will there be a linux version of your plugin in the future mate?



If someone makes it. This plugin is basically EOL once the FFmpeg Encoders plugin integrates h264_amf, as that plugin supports more features and can deal with true hardware encoding too. It also technically supports linux, in a way.


----------



## uchiha_sauffie87 (Nov 21, 2019)

Hi @Xaymar , Im using RX 480 GPU, but in OBS i have only one options which is H264/AVC Encoder, I didnt found the H265 option, is it normal? thanks.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 21, 2019)

uchiha_sauffie87 said:


> Hi @Xaymar , Im using RX 480 GPU, but in OBS i have only one options which is H264/AVC Encoder, I didnt found the H265 option, is it normal? thanks.



Have you tried out the Recording tab?


----------



## SpectreKid (Nov 21, 2019)

@Xaymar Hey I have found online that the AMD Encoder has an ever so slightly inferior quality. Is there a way to optimize the VCE Encoder for maximum quality? I use 9000 bitrate and the AMD H.264 encoder.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 21, 2019)

SpectreKid said:


> @Xaymar Hey I have found online that the AMD Encoder has an ever so slightly inferior quality. Is there a way to optimize the VCE Encoder for maximum quality? I use 9000 bitrate and the AMD H.264 encoder.



AMDs H264 encoder is roughly equivalent to x264 superfast and hasn't moved much from there.

Increase Bitrate.
Make every frame a keyframe, can't be bad quality if there's nothing to compress.
Switch to Nvidia to show AMD that this isn't okay to have a hardware encoder that is literally weaker than all of the competition.
Just use x264, AMD seems to want people to move to it anyway.


----------



## SpectreKid (Nov 22, 2019)

Xaymar said:


> AMDs H264 encoder is roughly equivalent to x264 superfast and hasn't moved much from there.
> 
> Increase Bitrate.
> Make every frame a keyframe, can't be bad quality if there's nothing to compress.
> ...


Thanks, Xaymar, currently my CPU is an Intel Core i7 6700, and I roughly can use Superfast anyways. I'd use AMD anyways, as the one advantage of AMD is that their encoder has virtually no impact on the performance (but I guess you knew that anyway), and also it's just fine.

For the keyframe, YouTube and I think Twitch uses 2 for the keyframe. Would there be a difference in quality, and how big would the difference be?


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 22, 2019)

SpectreKid said:


> Thanks, Xaymar, currently my CPU is an Intel Core i7 6700, and I roughly can use Superfast anyways. I'd use AMD anyways, as the one advantage of AMD is that their encoder has virtually no impact on the performance (but I guess you knew that anyway), and also it's just fine.
> 
> For the keyframe, YouTube and I think Twitch uses 2 for the keyframe. Would there be a difference in quality, and how big would the difference be?



Changing the keyframe interval has a direct effect on bitrate. Lower keyframe interval = higher bitrate, because AMDs encoder is not good at compressing things, and ignores bitrate limits unless it is allowed to drop entire frames.


----------



## SpectreKid (Nov 23, 2019)

Xaymar said:


> Changing the keyframe interval has a direct effect on bitrate. Lower keyframe interval = higher bitrate, because AMDs encoder is not good at compressing things, and ignores bitrate limits unless it is allowed to drop entire frames.


So in order to make every frame a key frame I turn the key frame down or up? I turned it to 1 and that means every frame is key framed, right?


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 23, 2019)

SpectreKid said:


> So in order to make every frame a key frame I turn the key frame down or up? I turned it to 1 and that means every frame is key framed, right?



If it's set to frames, yes. If it's set to seconds, it's just every second. Your problem by now isn't with the plugin though and more of a general question about how to increase quality with a hardware encoder that barely meets x264 superfast.


----------



## SpectreKid (Nov 25, 2019)

Xaymar said:


> If it's set to frames, yes. If it's set to seconds, it's just every second. Your problem by now isn't with the plugin though and more of a general question about how to increase quality with a hardware encoder that barely meets x264 superfast.


Hey, so I just did some testing over the past few days, and it seems like the AMD encoder is slightly below the 9000 bitrate cap I cap it at. You said that AMD ignores bitrate limits unless it is allowed to drop frames, so how do I make sure that it stays at a 9000 bitrate? Do I switch to CBR instead of VBR?


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 26, 2019)

SpectreKid said:


> Hey, so I just did some testing over the past few days, and it seems like the AMD encoder is slightly below the 9000 bitrate cap I cap it at. You said that AMD ignores bitrate limits unless it is allowed to drop frames, so how do I make sure that it stays at a 9000 bitrate? Do I switch to CBR instead of VBR?



The difference between CBR and VBR for AMD is just if Filler Data is enabled and if it respects the Maximum Bitrate setting. Bitrate restriction in the AMD Encoder have multiple constraints:

VBV Buffer Size
Target Bitrate
Maximum Bitrate (same as Target Bitrate in CBR)
With the "Strictness" VBV Buffer mode, the calculation of the VBV Buffer Size is done based on the Target Bitrate, not the Maximum Bitrate. You will need to relax the strictness in order to make it meet the Maximum Bitrate, which may or may not increase quality.

However that is exactly the problem. By relaxing the strictness of the VBV Buffer, the AMD Encoder willingly chooses to ignore the Target Bitrate completely, and may even ignore the Maximum Bitrate if it is relaxed enough. Which means it will try to match the Maximum Bitrate by dropping frames, if it is allowed to do so. IMO that isn't the way an encoder should work at all, as the Bitrate restrictions should be the actual restriction boundaries instead of the VBV Buffer.


----------



## SpectreKid (Nov 26, 2019)

Xaymar said:


> The difference between CBR and VBR for AMD is just if Filler Data is enabled and if it respects the Maximum Bitrate setting. Bitrate restriction in the AMD Encoder have multiple constraints:
> 
> VBV Buffer Size
> Target Bitrate
> ...


Yeah, I agree. So in the end, do you recommend finding the perfect VBV Buffer Size, and just use CBR?


----------



## SyrupLeaf (Nov 27, 2019)

Hi, @Xaymar My AMD Hardware Encoder is not showing up most of the time, It started out randomly just showing The AMD Encoder, Now it is not showing it at all even after how many times I've closed and opened obs again, How do I fix this? Please respond soon cause I have a live stream waiting for me.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 27, 2019)

SpectreKid said:


> Yeah, I agree. So in the end, do you recommend finding the perfect VBV Buffer Size, and just use CBR?



I'd basically recommend this for any encoder capable of bitrate restriction:

CBR for Internet Streaming, though VBR works too but you're more likely to be dropped or cause buffering.
VBR for In-Home streaming or Peer-To-Peer streaming.
CQP/CRF for Recording.
Edit: @SyrupLeaf: Please read the Troubleshooting Guide for help. It is linked in the first post of this thread.


----------



## SyrupLeaf (Nov 28, 2019)

thanks


----------



## BardiBard (Dec 11, 2019)

With the latest Adrenalin 2020 update (today) I've noticed a performance decrease on my RX 580 8GB when using your plugin.

These settings here usually left the card at 80-85% encoding usage before, and now they sometimes push it to 99%:
(this is with OBS in admin mode, latest OBS Version)


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 11, 2019)

BardiBard said:


> With the latest Adrenalin 2020 update (today) I've noticed a performance decrease on my RX 580 8GB when using your plugin.
> 
> These settings here usually left the card at 80-85% encoding usage before, and now they sometimes push it to 99%:
> (this is with OBS in admin mode, latest OBS Version)
> View attachment 49867



View Mode Master is unsupported, you are on your own. Since the plugin didn't change, you will likely have to contact AMD.


----------



## mercenaryzxx (Dec 12, 2019)

how we will get the new X265 encoder in OBS? AMD said its now available


----------



## Xaymar (Dec 13, 2019)

mercenaryzxx said:


> how we will get the new X265 encoder in OBS? AMD said its now available



X265? Do you mean H265/HEVC? It's been available for more than a year now for recording, just switch output mode to advanced.


----------



## mercenaryzxx (Jan 15, 2020)

Xaymar said:


> X265? Do you mean H265/HEVC? It's been available for more than a year now for recording, just switch output mode to advanced.



and then ? i see no option to switch over h264/avc to H265


----------



## BardiBard (Jan 15, 2020)

mercenaryzxx said:


> and then ? i see no option to switch over h264/avc to H265


Streaming only allows H264/AVC if you want to use the graphics card and x264 with the CPU.
There is no way to stream with HEVC.
Only by using an nVidia card you can stream with NVENC.
Why HEVC isn't supported to stream with and by streaming sites I have no idea.

Recording allows H264/AVC, H265/HEVC and x264.


----------



## BardiBard (Jan 18, 2020)

Just wondering, does it help to improve performane on AVC or HEVC if you change from "graphics" to "compute" in the Radeon Settings? (if recording/streaming if done on a second GPU)


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 18, 2020)

BardiBard said:


> Just wondering, does it help to improve performane on AVC or HEVC if you change from "graphics" to "compute" in the Radeon Settings? (if recording/streaming if done on a second GPU)



On Vega and earlier, encoding is done on a separate chip so no. On Navi/RDNA, I don't know.


----------



## yojimbokoun (Mar 18, 2020)

Anyone know if AMD have the two-passing encoder or anything like that? I want to use my secondary GPU as the Encoder, but I can't find that anywhere in my OBS. Thanks in advance


----------



## reggiegulle (Mar 22, 2020)

Hi all,
just wondering if anyone can suggest what I can do to restore the AMD Encoder on the Encoder settings dropdown menu.  Right now, my choices are only these two:




a bit more info:
I just updated my OBS to version 25.0.1 a few hours ago




previously, I was using either version 23.2.1 or maybe a bit higher — I might have updated it _before_ I eventually updated to the present 25.0.1.

thing is, the AMD encoder _was_ included in my Encoder options _before_ I updated to 25.0.1, so it seems unlikely that it is a graphics driver issue.

I use a Lenovo laptop and my graphics card details are below:








The AMD Encoder is very useful for me because it has minimal CPU utilization for my laptop (ideapad 320 — not very powerful, I admit).  What I did as a workaround was to run the Auto-Configuration Wizard, so right now I'm able to record (I don't stream) adequately, but still, it would truly be more amazing if I could use the AMD Encoder.  

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I do believe that the plugin files are just sitting right here in my OBS plugins folder but gosh darn it why can't this new update of OBS see the thing?  Do I have to uninstall OBS and just start fresh and install the new version from scratch (I updated using the update manager, so I didn't need to uninstall anything)?




any suggestion would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## rockbottom (Mar 22, 2020)

The plug-in more than likely needs to be updated & 25 may not be supported yet.  Xaymar posted in his StreamFX plug-in thread not to install 25 until he had a chance to update that plug-in (the update was posted yesterday)  I'd uninstall 25 for now & re-install the version of OBS I was previously using, then just wait for confirmation that the current version will work or it's been updated to work.


----------



## reggiegulle (Mar 23, 2020)

rockbottom said:


> The plug-in more than likely needs to be updated & 25 may not be supported yet.  Xaymar posted in his StreamFX plug-in thread not to install 25 until he had a chance to update that plug-in (the update was posted yesterday)  I'd uninstall 25 for now & re-install the version of OBS I was previously using, then just wait for confirmation that the current version will work or it's been updated to work.



yup, you're spot-on accurate.  I decided to follow your suggestion and now the AMD Encoder is back.   Guess I'll just have to do my homework on the plug-in update moving on from here.  Thanks a lot!


----------



## rockbottom (Mar 23, 2020)

YW!  Yeah, I have a few of them installed as well, going to give it some time before I make the jump from 24.


----------



## Xaymar (Mar 25, 2020)

The AMD Encoder is shipped with the current OBS Studio release, and no longer maintained by me.


----------



## Kyonad (Apr 17, 2020)

Already download it and install it but still, there is no AMD hardware encoder in my obs.

Anyway that's my current log


----------



## rodrigonate (May 3, 2020)

Hello good night, I call Rodrigo and I have a life with OBS I have an AMD Radeon HD 230 - 2GB video card And I'm not able to put it in the '' encoder '' only appears to use the option x264 (CPU) Please can someone help me?


----------



## rodrigonate (May 3, 2020)

Xaymar can help me ? Please


----------



## dodgepong (May 3, 2020)

That GPU does not support VCE.


----------



## rodrigonate (May 3, 2020)

dodgepong said:


> That GPU does not support VCE.



Hmm
Got it, and now what do I do? Is there another option to use a GPU than CPU ??


----------



## dodgepong (May 3, 2020)

If this is a tower computer (not a laptop), then yes, you can likely upgrade the GPU.


----------



## rodrigonate (May 3, 2020)

[QUOTE = "dodgepong, post: 454789, membro: 456"]
Se este for um computador em torre (não um laptop), sim, você provavelmente poderá atualizar a GPU.
[/CITAR]

Você diz comprar uma nova GPU? Ou atualizar drivers GPU? Why all drivers is update


----------



## scrythis1 (May 3, 2020)

reggiegulle said:


> yup, you're spot-on accurate.  I decided to follow your suggestion and now the AMD Encoder is back.   Guess I'll just have to do my homework on the plug-in update moving on from here.  Thanks a lot!


how do i install the previous version? I'm using same laptop, same problem...


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Jun 16, 2020)

BardiBard said:


> Why HEVC isn't supported to stream with and by streaming sites I have no idea.



Most likely the reason is the CPU/workflow impact to the streaming providers servers. 
Those providers already have huge Internet pipes. In the overall scheme of things, it is much cheaper/faster/easier for them to add bandwidth, than coordinate across thousands and thousands of servers, a change to accommodate a new encoding standard which has significant CPU utilization impact. Combine that with limited client support (improving, but not universal), and a highly optimized process for H.264, means that supporting H.265 is going to be expensive for the streaming Hosts.  And this is often a 'free' service .. 
So the standard business answer applies to the question of Why? because it isn't worth it (cost/benefit justified) for them... yet. Just because Streaming hosts could, and you'd like them to support H.265, doesn't mean they should just yet (or they could just be cheap). Regardless, the change will come when a business risks losing significant revenue to a competitor that does support H.265 (or HDR, or 4K/8K, or whatever the new shiny penny/"standard' is) and the people, process & tech exists to make it not cost-prohibitive to support the new thing.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 16, 2020)

H.265 is not adopted because the licensing sucks, and nobody wants to touch it with a 100ft pole. It's unlikely that this will ever change.


----------



## Violence (Aug 23, 2020)

Hello everyone, I use a translator, I beg your pardon for the incorrect expressions) I have a question about setting up an AMD encoder, I have an RX560X video card, I want to stream from a laptop, Ryzen 5 2500u processor, 16 GB ram, what settings do I need to make to stream on the best picture? I have not configured anything, can you help?


----------



## Violence (Aug 23, 2020)

I have a very soapy picture, I put a preset for Youtube, and it blocks the QP parameters, can it be changed at all?


----------



## Violence (Aug 23, 2020)

These are the settings I currently have


----------



## Xaymar (Sep 16, 2020)

This resource has been removed and is no longer available.


----------

